#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-23
<skunk_> hello, I have a question abour unity search tool
<skunk_> anyone there??
<thumper> which search tool?
 * thumper wanders off to make coffee
<tberman> I have questions about the new webapp support
<tberman> is this the right place to ask them?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello, rather fine - how about you?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm fine, thanks!
<didrocks> working on gnome-control-center to support the new gsettings keys
<sil2100> didrocks: excellent - I'm currently testing the migration files on my chroot
<didrocks> sil2100: also, we need to pick the new metacity for the compiz support, I think the key change doesn't work without it :)
<didrocks> greta
<sil2100> didrocks: new metacity?
<didrocks> sil2100: right, for gsettings support
<didrocks> as the keys picked by compiz are the metacity ones
<didrocks> (I wonder why all testing worked btw, I think ws switcher and changing the key should have failed)
<sil2100> didrocks: what tests?
<didrocks> sil2100: didn't Francis perform some tests on gsettings?
<didrocks> I think changing the ws keybindings in ccsm should have failed
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, he did
<didrocks> like changing those in gnome-control-center
<sil2100> didrocks: did we have tests for changing keybindings btw.?
<didrocks> this shouldn't work and picked by compiz AFAIK until we have the new rebuild on metacity
<sil2100> Don't remember those in the past
<didrocks> well, I asked for extra tests with gsettings, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, we made the extra tests that were in compiz tests/ directory for gsettings
<sil2100> didrocks: and those were purely gsettings support tests
<sil2100> I had no knowledge of anything else
<didrocks> I sent some manual tests to do, also for testing, should just try things that can be broken, I'm doing nothing magical than thinking of what can break :)
<didrocks> and made the tests up
<sil2100> didrocks: you sent it to the ML or to Timo/Alan?
<didrocks> sil2100: Timo/Alan (don't remember who), was on IRC IIRC
<didrocks> sil2100: but even without it, it's just a question of trying to figure out what can change and what needs testing
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, then I didn't know about that - and I wasn't really aware of metacity having anything to do with compiz actually
<sil2100> didrocks: I just advised Francis to do all settings switching through ccsm until g-c-c is modified
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm even not sure that changing the settings through ccsm for those keys handled by g-c-c works
<didrocks> sil2100: again, not 100% sure
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure about the keys, but other settings work
<didrocks> would worth trying the keys :)
<sil2100> didrocks: it works for the wall plugin here (workspace switcher)
<sil2100> didrocks: why did you say a metacity rebuild was necessary..?
<didrocks> sil2100: are the changes done in gsettings?
<didrocks> if you look at the keys, I don't think it's using the gsettings ones
<sil2100> compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings
<didrocks> sil2100: I mean, do you see the *keys* changing in gsettings?
<didrocks> the one for the ws switcher
<didrocks> (keybindings)
<sil2100> didrocks: one moment then
<sil2100> didrocks: woah, that's true actually - but what makes those keys different from other keys? I'm shocked
<sil2100> didrocks: seems that I do not know the insides of how keybindings are handled in compiz
<didrocks> sil2100: it's some metacity/compiz magic ;) will explain you shortly
<didrocks> let me finish some g-c-c work first
<didrocks> concentrate on the upgrade meanwhile :)
<sil2100> didrocks: aye ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh btw
<didrocks> sil2100: what the path already for unityshell settings?
<didrocks> /org/compiz/unityshell/ ?
<didrocks> (not the id, meaning org.compiz…, the path written by compiz)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, its /org/compiz/profiles/<profile_name>/plugins/unityshell
<sil2100> didrocks: where profile_name is unity most probably
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks :)
<MCR> didrocks: Hi :) What could be the error here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix-typos/+merge/116216 ?
<popey> MCR, don't you need to escape that apostrophe?
<MCR> popey: ?
<popey> MCR, ??
<MCR> popey: Do you mean ´ instead of ' ?
<popey> no
<popey> i mean \'  or ''' instead of '
<popey> but that's just a guess :)
<didrocks> greyback: hey, I see some gconf code in unity-2d, but it seems there is no key used, right?
<didrocks> MCR: mmrazik is reponsible for the merger now
<greyback> didrocks: no key used. It's reading metacity' gconf stuff I think
<didrocks> greyback: I'm switching metacity to gsettings
<didrocks> greyback: so, it won't work anymore
<MCR> popey: Maybe that is why I instinctively avoided using it in the first place ;), but it would be nice to know if that is the problem. Maybe I should search the code for other usecases of ' to be sure...
<greyback> didrocks: hmm ok, then unity-2d will probably need a few changes. Let me see...
<MCR> didrocks: What does this mean ?
<didrocks> MCR: you should ping mmrazik when the merger isn't working properly in your opinion :)
<didrocks> greyback: few keys from what I see
<MCR> didrocks: ok, but no mmrazik around here - in the worst case I will have to rebase again ;), so thanks for the info.
<MCR> didrocks: One other question: Do you know if lp:compiz merges are on hold ?
<didrocks> MCR: yeah, it's frozen until sil2100 can get the gsettings version out
<MCR> didrocks: Thx 4 the info. :)
<MCR> again ;)
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<MCR> I am proud to announce I've fixed "Simple Animations" for Compiz, btw - so if someone wants to try some new open/close animations: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-plugin-simple-animations/+merge/115048
<MCR> well, new is not completely correct term here, but anyway...
<MCR> *a completely
<greyback> didrocks: only places I see unity-2d reads gconf are "/apps/metacity/general/titlebar_font" and "/apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/show_hud"
<didrocks> greyback: indeed, both needs to be changed
<didrocks> greyback: do you think you have resource for those changes?
<didrocks> greyback: same with all the patches related to unity-2d in metacity
<MCR> JohnLea: AFAIK, design was not completely satisfied with how animations currently work - we could assign animations much more fine-grained to specific actions, but also applications and we have a lot of additional animations we could use to do that and be impressive, while providing clarity for the user.
<sil2100> didrocks: but only compiz is blocked right now, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<sil2100> didrocks: hows it going with converting g-c-c and metacity?
<didrocks> sil2100: all is locked into itself, I will write an email after a break
<sil2100> didrocks: ok - I have tested the migration files on my chroot and it all looks good, but I'm building compiz and unity on my PPA now so that Alan and the others can test it on real systems
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/gsettings_migration/+merge/116230
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/gsettings_migration/+merge/116231
<sil2100> Here are the two proposed MRQs for including .convert files
<didrocks> sil2100: see my comment on the compiz MR
<didrocks> seems you didn't note what I wrote here on Friday ^^
 * didrocks really takes his break now, postponing it for too long :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I did that
<sil2100> didrocks: see the first line - it checks whether the unity .convert files are installed
<didrocks> sil2100: hum? the diff is wrong or did I miss anything?
<sil2100> 271	+ try:
<sil2100> 272	+ with open('/usr/lib/compiz/migration/compiz-profile-unity.convert') as f: pass
<sil2100> 273	+ except IOError as e:
<sil2100> 274	+ print "No unity profiles installed, only migrating Default"
<sil2100> 275	+ migrate_file('compiz-profile-active-Default.convert')
<sil2100> 276	+ return
<sil2100> 277	+ f.close()
<sil2100> No need to check the gconf active_profile if unity is not installed
<didrocks> ah, hum, not really elegant code ;)
<sil2100> So all the checks for gconf are irrevelant - not needed, right ;)?
<didrocks> sil2100: right, but if we change the call later on or the file profile name, you have to change it twice
<didrocks> instead of one
<didrocks> so I would rather go the way I describe which just add one line
<seb128> didrocks, go running!
<seb128> you will chat later
<didrocks> sil2100: and use os.path.isfile()
<didrocks> rather than opening and reading the content
<sil2100> didrocks: I read somewhere it has security issues
<sil2100> didrocks: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/82831/how-do-i-check-if-a-file-exists-using-python
<didrocks> sil2100: hum? really? it's used everywhere and in the standard library
<sil2100> didrocks: nothing serious, I just used what they recommended
<sil2100> didrocks: but I'll probably switch to os.path.isfile() if you use it frequently
<didrocks> sil2100: well, at worst, if the file doesn't exist (it's talking about os.path.exist()), the script will return 1
<didrocks> and there is one thread here :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;)
<didrocks> can you do the change at the end then?
<didrocks> at least, there is just one flow that way
<sil2100> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
 * didrocks really goes now
<sil2100> Well, as I said, I just didn't want to do any gconf calls when unneeded - but if it's not a problem, I'll just change it
<sil2100> didrocks: have fun!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<rye> uhm, has anybody seen bug #995916 reappearing recently (week/2 ago) with gimp in current most-up-to-date + proposed precise?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 995916 in Unity 5.0 "No launcher icon or Alt+Tab entry for Gimp windows" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995916
<popey> rye, i haven't
<sil2100> rye: not sure, we'll look into this though
<rye> popey: so when you start gimp it adds the launcher icon and appears in alt-tab?
<popey> rye, yes, i just tested it before saying "I haven't" :D
<popey> I dont use gimp often but I know i have in the last week or so
<rye> hmmm
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I read this page (http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/launcher/), but I did not understand how does it work
<alo21> I also saw at hello-unity
<alo21> can someone help me, please?
<seb128> rye, do you use unity 3d?
<seb128> alo21, hey, what issue do you have?
<alo21> seb128: I would like to integrate my app with unity launcher
<seb128> alo21, the documentation you pointed should help you, what issue do you get?
<alo21> for example I would a count on the icon
<rye> seb128: yes, unity standard, not 2d
<seb128> rye, ok, dunno then, it works here
<rye> uh-huh, launching gimp shows the launcher, when all windows appear the launcher disappears
<rye> which is weird
<alo21> seb128: it tells me "NameError: name 'unity_launcher_entry_get_for_desktop_id' is not defined"
<seb128> alo21, where is your code? what ubuntu version do you use?
<alo21> seb128: I use ubuntu 12.04
<alo21> seb128: my code is in my pc :)
<alo21> seb128: would you like to see it
<alo21> ?
<seb128> alo21, I mean, can you share your source code? like copy it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<alo21> the code, not the pc
<alo21> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106249/
<alo21> here my code
<alo21> it is a little bit long and not very cleare
<alo21> seb128: this code should sends a clipboard to an IP
<seb128> alo21, oh, you can't use a C api like that in python
<alo21> seb128: where python one are?
<seb128> alo21, on the page you gave before
<seb128> launcher = Unity.LauncherEntry.get_for_desktop_id("evolution.desktop")
<seb128> alo21, that's the python version
<seb128> from gi.repository import Unity
<seb128> launcher = Unity.LauncherEntry.get_for_desktop_id("gedit.desktop")
<seb128> in your case
<alo21> seb128: what library should I use?
<seb128> alo21, libunity
<seb128> or you mean?
<seb128> alo21, install gir1.2-unity-5.0
<rye> seb128: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4Nb4ZYNYFg - that looks weird
<seb128> rye, dpkg -l | grep unity
<seb128> rye, dpkg -l | grep bamf
<seb128> to a paste please
<rye> seb128: hm, i have webapps version, let me try w/o that
<seb128> rye, good, you might to restart unity,bamfdaemon
<rye> i should have started with checking this...
<didrocks> sil2100: so, if you change any shortcuts in g-c-c, the new shortcut is working right? Like changing ws
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure if when changing in g-c-c - but when changing in ccsm, it works
<sil2100> didrocks: but the gsettings variable is not modified actually
<sil2100> ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: can you try in g-c-c?
<sil2100> didrocks: works as well
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, that what I reckon, so saved in gconf
<sil2100> Ok, need to reboot, need to switch something in bios
<sil2100> brb
<sil2100> didrocks: so, hm, what about those key shortcuts?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm writing a long email, will forward it to you
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
 * sil2100 is afraid of long e-mails
<didrocks> sil2100: just fwed you it
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! Just reading it right now
<didrocks> good luck :)
<alo21> hi
<alo21> how can I install libunity for python?
<alo21> can someone help me with  unity, please?
<seb128> alo21, I told you before
<seb128> alo21, install gir1.2-unity-0.5
<alo21> seb128: yes... I really sorry, but my computer gone down for a while
<alo21> seb128: and what library should I import?
<alo21> in a .py?
<seb128> alo21, the example is on the page you gave before...
<alo21> seb128: can I import the example's library with the other (like time, os, sys, etc..)?
<seb128> alo21, from gi.repository import Unity
<seb128> alo21, launcher = Unity.LauncherEntry.get_for_desktop_id ("gedit.desktop")
<seb128> alo21, just that
<alo21> seb128: If I run that example alone is all ok. But if I run it within another code i got an issue
<seb128> alo21, what issue?
<alo21> seb128: fortunatly, now is all ok, but I cannot see the notification's number
<seb128> alo21, how did you set the number?
<alo21> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106410/
<alo21> seb128: Have I to set a loop?
<alo21> is it mandatory?
<seb128> alo21, you have gedit.desktop in your launcher?
<alo21> seb128: I have a file open with gedit
<seb128> alo21, yes you need an event loop
<alo21> seb128: so... If I want a progress bar during a process.. I have to use thread. right?
<seb128> alo21, no, you can use idle callbacks
<alo21> seb128: idel callback in pygtk?
<seb128> alo21, it's gobject
<seb128> ide_add or timeout_add
<alo21> seb128: for example, how can I add a count: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106426/
<seb128> alo21, what do you mean?
<seb128> alo21, that example should work, it doesn't?
<alo21> yes it is.... I set the count at 124. How can I add 1 cont avrey 5 sec?
<seb128> alo21, put the count in a variable and increment the variable in the function?
<alo21> seb128: what about it: paste.ubuntu.com/1106439/
<alo21> seb128: but it does not increment the "lo" value
<seb128> alo21, why do you need to pass it as a function argument if you defined this way?
<seb128> alo21, the local definition take over the first one
<seb128> alo21, you increment the lo from the function, not the one you want
<alo21> seb128: sorry, but I did not understand
<seb128> alo21, you increment the lo function that is local to your function, not the one you want
<seb128> alo21, that one goes away when your function return
<seb128> alo21, don't use the same name for 2 variables
<alo21> seb128: could you write me a little axample, please?
<DebolazW> I'm curious about something; When wayland replaces X completely some time in the future, how will compiz integrate into the solution?
<seb128> alo21, no, I'm busy with other stuff sorry, it's trivial, just drop the "lo" argument to your timeout callback
<seb128> alo21, you don't need it, lo is defined for the file
<seb128> alo21, by doing that you just replace the variable you want to use
<seb128> DebolazW, at the same place it does today?
<DebolazW> seb128: So it will essentially just be a client to wayland?
<seb128> DebolazW, not sure to understand the question
<DebolazW> Well, I guess it might be better to point me to some page or debate discussing how the system components will ideally be attached together when the wayland transition is completed.
<DebolazW> If such a thing exists.
<seb128> DebolazW, I don't think wayland is close enough for a such plan to exist yet
<alo21> seb128: I've done... thank you for your patience.
<seb128> alo21, yw!
<alo21> seb128: now I am wondering... how can I update a launcher status if I am running a pygtk loop?
<alo21> have I use thread?
<seb128> alo21, what do you mean?
<alo21> seb128: for example I have a window open on my desktop
<alo21> seb128: to keep thi window open, my programm run a loop. right?
<seb128> yes
<alo21> seb128: and the unity launcher tun a loop too, to keep it satus on. right?
<alo21> run*
<seb128> alo21, well, most programs run an event loop and wait for events to do actions yes
<alo21> so.. if for example this programm have a button which rise the count on launcher...
<alo21> seb128: when I push the button, the count rise up
<alo21> seb128: if I push this button, I go into "launcher" loop.
<alo21> seb128: and them how can I exit from it, to push the button again?
<seb128> alo21, that's not how event loops work, they will just keep dealing with events where they arrive
<alo21> seb128: for example I made this programm
<alo21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106539/
<alo21> seb128: where cac is a .py to manage my icon on the launcher
<alo21> seb128: but I got an error
<tberman> seb128: who should i talk to wrt the unity webapp support?
<seb128> tberman, try racarr or kenvandine
<kenvandine> tberman, #ubuntu-webapps
<fginther> didrocks, Bonjour! Can you please ack the precise nomination for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/839717
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 839717 in Ayatana Design "Launcher - when a user starts dragging a item, any folded launcher icons that are valid drop receptacles should unfold." [Critical,Fix committed]
<sil2100> seb128: I'm pushing the nux SRU to my PPA for testing - if all seems fine and Jay will ACK it, we'll be ready to push it for the release
<seb128> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> seb128: I also opened a bug for the 2 performance fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/1028020
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1028020 in nux (Ubuntu) "Performance fixes for GdkPixbuf conversions and QueueDraw calls (SRU)" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> I have added it to the changelog so it is trackable
<seb128> sil2100, great, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: as for the SRU descriptions for unity - sadly Francis couldn't work on them on Friday, but I did a bunch of them today - so by tomorrow we should be cleared with that
<seb128> sil2100, great, I pinged the SRU guys but as I though they were all busy on friday, I hope they can review it today
<sil2100> seb128: excellent, thanks
<spoleeba> morning campers,  I'm attempting to get a clean build of libunity into the official fedora repos. I've hit one snag. Fedora F17 and rawhide ship libgee 0.7.x which has some api differences from libgee 0.6.x series.  I'm prepared to do the work to patch the calls from libunity into libgee on my own over the next few days, but before I start on that, I was wondering if libgee 0.7.x is already on someone's radar screen for roadmapping purposes. I'd hate to
<spoleeba>  duplicate work unncessarily
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<seb128> spoleeba, we will probably update at some point but I don't think anyone started work on that
<spoleeba> seb128, okay I'll branch trunk and generated some bzr commits. Would you be a person I should ping to look over a potential libgee 0.7.x support patchset for merge sometime in the next month?
<seb128> spoleeba, in libunity? you should talk to mhr3 rather
<spoleeba> mhr3, tag you're it
<spoleeba> seb128, once i make changes, I'll probably need some help from someone crafting tests to make sure the patches are correct
<nmarques> kenvandine, ping
<spoleeba> nmarques, good morning
<nmarques> spoleeba, hello
<spoleeba> nmarques, i havent had a chance to follow up with the OBS Fedora repo guy yet
<nmarques> spoleeba, according to the email he sent to fedora-devel he moved to Fedora :)
<nmarques> spoleeba, so I've requested a new devel proj (X11:Unity) and I'm making the port to openSUSE
<nmarques> spoleeba, before my former repo gets all twisted
<kenvandine> hey nmarques!
<nmarques> spoleeba, either way we can help each other :)
<kenvandine> thx for the reminder.. let me go digging
<spoleeba> nmarques, im still very interested in knowing how much vendor patching still has to be done or not done
<nmarques> kenvandine, the info was for spoleeba
<nmarques> spoleeba, that's what I came to check with kenvandine
<spoleeba> nmarques, at this point the bulk of the work might just be missing depedency stack elements as packages
<spoleeba> nmarques, do you have review ability?
<nmarques> spoleeba, for ?
<nmarques> spoleeba, in Fedora ?
<spoleeba> nmarques, we might be able to tag team through a series of packages and get them through review as a stack
<spoleeba> nmarques, yes in fedora
<spoleeba> nmarques, i know adamw will also help with reviews as well
<nmarques> spoleeba, not really, I only maintain 1 package in Fedora, Matthias Runge is my sponsor and Dan Callaghan is my co-maintainer
<nmarques> spoleeba, but I can help with reviews or co-maintaining
<spoleeba> nmarques, im currently working through the libunity stack... to get all the application support bits into the repo
<spoleeba> nmarques, if you maintain you have review capabilities i thought
<nmarques> spoleeba, then I do :)
<nmarques> spoleeba, my interest on Fedora is mainly on EL side
<spoleeba> nmarques, then we probably have enough interested maintainers to make a conherent push
<nmarques> spoleeba, well, I have some people on SUSE side to help with the ports to gcc 4.7 ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know if we still have any gtk patches that are required for unity?
<nmarques> spoleeba, we can all work together :)
<kenvandine> i think we have one required for appmenu
<kenvandine> but none that are needed for unity specifically
<nmarques> spoleeba, this is, upstream, fedora and suse
<spoleeba> kenvandine, required for appmenu or desired?
<kenvandine> required, i am pretty sure
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, we still have one to expose some set_grab for ido
<nmarques> kenvandine, that stuff to export widgets through DBus ?
<nmarques> kenvandine, the app_grab hack ?
<seb128> required for old appmenu
<seb128> gmenus doesn't require patches
<seb128> so that one gtk patch is going away over time as stuff are ported
<spoleeba> seb128, is the gmenu stuff in unity trunk?
<seb128> spoleeba, yes, gmenu support was in unity 5
<seb128> the precise version
<spoleeba> seb128, for Fedora purposes...we dont have to suppor the old appmenu at all in our deliverable...we've got no technical debt in our packages for that support
<spoleeba> seb128, so to get a clean set of packages into fedora at all...not having to patch gtk is a huge win
<seb128> spoleeba, well, it's not a technical debt, it's so standard gtkmenus got exported
<seb128> spoleeba, you will not have appmenu working well with most apps without that patch
<seb128> but appmenu isn't an hard requirement in unity
<seb128> you can use unity without appmenu-gtk
<seb128> you will just don't get the menus in the panel for stuff not using gmenus (which is still most of the world)
<spoleeba> seb128, fine with me
<seb128> good
<seb128> the other patch required is a small one to expose a grab api
<kenvandine> so it should be much easier to get this packaged now :)
<seb128> I think ido uses it for the indicator-sound slider grabbing
<kenvandine> i think we dropped that?
 * kenvandine is probably wrong... since seb128 maintains gtk :)
<seb128> kenvandine, we dropped the offscreen stuff from ido, let me see if it means we stopped needing that gtk patch
<spoleeba> seb128, worst case we can turn that into a noop and just lose that functionality?
<seb128> spoleeba, yes, that's only for indicator sound to not have the indicator closing when using the slider
<kenvandine> 062_ubuntu-set-grab-add.patch
<seb128> so specific to an indicator
<nmarques> spoleeba, an initial package from over 1 year ago already had a patched ido for not using that patch in Fedora
<seb128> kenvandine, src/idoscalemenuitem.c:  ubuntu_gtk_widget_set_has_grab (scale, TRUE);
<nmarques> spoleeba, it wasnt Adam who did it, but some other dude, nevertheless Adam most likely remembers it
<seb128> kenvandine, still used
<kenvandine> yeah
<spoleeba> nmarques, shrug... im not hearing any showstoppers
<kenvandine> so we are done to just one patch :)
<kenvandine> not bad
<spoleeba> nmarques, though Im not sure the OBS repo is a good starting point or not for submittable effort
<kenvandine> spoleeba, nmarques: we've worked hard to reduce the need for patching
<nmarques> spoleeba, forget OBS :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, and hopefully you will get a few honor points for Ubuntu with that ;)
<nmarques> kenvandine, thx for the effort :)
<kenvandine> and seb128 :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, maybe I finish now what I started 2 years ago
<spoleeba> kenvandine, i'll make it a point to lavish praise for closing the gap when we get these packages through fedora's review process
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> people seem to think we like maintaining patches...
<nmarques> kenvandine, for SUSE I'll work with the hacks
<kenvandine> we try very hard not to :)
<kenvandine> awesome guys!
<spoleeba> kenvandine, people seem to think a lot of things about alot of people...myself included
<nmarques> kenvandine, lets go for the full fledged experience ;)
<kenvandine> indeed
<nmarques> spoleeba, Jeff, let me know when you create a meta bug report for this
<spoleeba> kenvandine, while im stuck on the ass end of an island out in the middle of the northern pacific next month... I should be able to push through all the packaging for unity
<nmarques> spoleeba, so I can subscribe it and follow it/help with the review
<kenvandine> sweet
<spoleeba> kenvandine, not sure i'll internet access..but even off the grid I can get the packageset roughed out
<nmarques> spoleeba, ./query ?
<nmarques> of no interest for the channel
<mhr3> spoleeba, we don't really do anything crazy with gee, were there such big changes?
<spoleeba> mhr3, call to some functions changed number of arguments... libunity fails to build.  I wasnt going to touch it until I talked to you guys for a status report. when I get back home tonight I can provide a more detailed summary for you
<mhr3> spoleeba, changed args vala-wise or c-wise?
<spoleeba> mhr3, C wise I believe  as it references a .h header file in the error message.
<mhr3> spoleeba, then i'd suggest to just touch the vala files, i wouldn't be surprised if it passed then
<spoleeba> mhr3, the libunity vala files?
<mhr3> spoleeba, yes
<spoleeba> mhall119, i'll look tonight.  I believe you and I are on something like a 9 or 10 hour time difference so irc probably isnt going to be the best way to communicate
<spoleeba> mhr3, sorry that was for you
<mhall119> no worries :)
<mhr3> spoleeba, if touching won't feel free to create a branch, but i'm not sure we want to transition to unstable gee right now
<mhr3> won't work*
<spoleeba> mhr3, im not expecting you to transition... but i have to
<spoleeba> mhr3, i just want to make sure the patchset i produce is reusable so when you do make the jump you can use my changes
<mhr3> spoleeba, right, but no worries, imo it'll work just fine if you let valac rebuild the c files
<spoleeba> mhr3, if its a tiny patchset I can just carry it as a vendor patch in the packaging
<mhr3> spoleeba, sure
<spoleeba> mhr3, well that's all i need for now.
<mhr3> cool, eod for me.. :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, one last question :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, are you aware of any Xorg patches?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> afaik there are none needed
<nmarques> kenvandine, trunk and gcc 4.7 works ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> well... i think
<nmarques> ok... so I'll just backport the necessary bits to last stable
<kenvandine> quantal is gcc 4.7 by default
<kenvandine> so i assume it is building with 4.7
<kenvandine> unless the package is overriding that
<kenvandine> i actually know very little about the unity package
<kenvandine> i mostly look after the rest of the stack :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, sry :) I was used to speak to ya in the past... old habbits
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> i can always try to answer your questions
<nmarques> none so far
<nmarques> but I'm starting today to port stuff for the new namespace, X11:Unity
<nmarques> and need to speak to GTK+ maintainer to see if we can slip the GTK+ patches in 12.2
<kenvandine> export CC=gcc-4.6
<kenvandine> export CXX=g++-4.6
<kenvandine> just checked the debian/rules
<nmarques> I know vincent didn't opposed to the widget grabbing patch
<kenvandine> looks like the package is still using 4.6
<nmarques> not sure about the menu-proxies, but since it's going to be dropped soon, thats a plus
<antialias> hello?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-24
<spoleeba> no that is odd... compiling libunity from bzr tag:5.92.0  on fedora 17... works fine.. compiling from the 5.92.0 tarball... failure
<spoleeba> hmmm
<spoleeba> i wonder what is different between the bzr checkout and the tarball release
<spoleeba> ah found it
<sil2100> didrocks: hello, how are you today?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, I'm fine, thanks, yourself?
<sil2100> didrocks: not bad ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: is there any news regarding the gsettings metacity/g-c-c/compiz thing?
<didrocks> sil2100: unfortunately, it seems that nobody answered
<didrocks> sil2100: I was hoping that Tim will answer to the email as "he didn't have time yesterday"
<sil2100> JohnLea: hi
<JohnLea> sil2100; hyia
<sil2100> JohnLea: how are you?
<didrocks> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/~sil2100/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2578627/+listing-archive-extra
<didrocks> sil2100: you took one more commit that you should have for nux FYI
<didrocks> sil2100: I did the ~ubuntu-desktop/nux/precise branch
<didrocks> but please, don't change anything packaging-wise in a SRU if there is no good reason. It will be rejected otherwise :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok ;) Good to know
<JohnLea> sil2100; good, and you?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I thought that taking the --parallel change might be harmless
<sil2100> JohnLea: same here ;)
<JohnLea> sil2100; what's up?
<sil2100> JohnLea: would like to get some final clarification about the super+W case
<sil2100> The one from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933776#47
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "[regression] scale/spread: "Initiate Window Picker for All Windows" does not show all windows. It shows only windows from curent workspace." [High,Triaged]
<JohnLea> sil2100; yup, I remember that discussion
<sil2100> JohnLea: so, the behavior we expect to be is - when pressing super + W should show windows only from the given workspace?
<didrocks> sil2100: you never know what can happen with packaging change :)
<sil2100> didrocks: true true ;)
<JohnLea> sil2100; the default behaviour when a user presses SUPER + W should be to spread all windows from the *current* workspace only.  However ideally this behaviour should be configurable in 'System Settings/Keyboard/Shortcuts'
<sil2100> JohnLea: excellent - just wanted to confirm this
<JohnLea> sil2100; thanks!
<sil2100> JohnLea: since we're actually making a switch to gsettings now, so for quantal it might be ideal to fix this by changing the keybinding to 'how they're supposed to be'
<JohnLea> great, will be good fix some of our keybinding issues
<popey> hmm can someone else check https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1013751 please? I have tried to verify with -proposed enabled and it doesn't seem fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1013751 in nux (Ubuntu Precise) "Nothing should be written into the dash/hud searchbar when holding super, ctrl or Alt" [Undecided,New]
<popey> welcome back sil2100  :)
<popey> sil2100, <popey> hmm can someone else check https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1013751 please? I have tried to verify with -proposed enabled and it doesn't seem fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1013751 in nux (Ubuntu Precise) "Nothing should be written into the dash/hud searchbar when holding super, ctrl or Alt" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> popey: will try to verify in a moment
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/987955 makes no sense
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987955 in Ayatana Design "Multimonitor, Launcher - When the Launcher is set to autohide and 'Sticky edges' are turned off, 'Launcher Edge Stop Overcome Pressure' seems to be broken when revealing the Launcher" [Critical,Fix committed]
<popey> it says that with sticky edges _off_ it should still be sticky, as I read it
<popey> is that how anyone else reads the section "What should happen:" ?
<sil2100> popey: when sticky edges are _off_ and auto-hide is _on_, the edge where the launcher is should still be sticky
<sil2100> popey: so that you can reveal the launcher
<popey> but what if you dont want to reveal the launcher?
<popey> e.g. when moving quickly from screen to screen
<popey> or when you're dragging a window
<sil2100> popey: not sure, never used this feature
<sil2100> JohnLee should probably help here
<popey> i mailed him
<sil2100> popey: I will try confirming the bug you mentioned now
<popey> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/987156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987156 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "alt-backtick flickers between windows" [Low,Fix committed]
<popey> left a comment on that
<popey> i still get flicker
<popey> i would video it but kazam is broken for me today
<popey> and it's so quick to appear I wouldn't be surprised if at 15fps it doesn't capture the flicker
<sil2100> popey: did you try filming that?
<popey> lemme try with my phone
<sil2100> hm, anyway, strange thing - what about your quantal box?
<sil2100> Can you reproduce it on quantal?
<sil2100> I need to first make unity 3d run on my old box, eh
<popey> yes, same on quantal
<popey> both i7 if it matters
<nmarques> yo
<sil2100> You need to show me that, since I cannot reproduce it at all
<popey> ok
<popey> doing now
<sil2100> It does appear from time to time, but only because I hold the two keys a bit longer
<sil2100> And the timeout strikes in
 * popey uploads to youtube
<popey> I'm pressing the buttons insanely fast
<popey> faster than I normally would
<popey> sil2100, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEwiUGMkKVk
<sil2100> popey: thanks
<sil2100> popey: holy shit, this is really a bug
<sil2100> popey: I can show you how it looks like on my PC - completely different
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/939436
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 939436 in Ayatana Design "HUD - Formatting of text in the auto-complete is wrong" [Critical,Fix committed]
<popey> also doesn't look fixed to me
<popey> how often does http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html run?
<didrocks> popey: nice work on SRU confirmation bugs btw :)
<popey> np
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi
<sil2100> Trevinho: are you around? :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: just back
<sil2100> Trevinho: excellent - I have a question ;)
<sil2100> Since we've been testing https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1013751 from the unity SRU - which was supposed to be fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1013751 in nux (Ubuntu Precise) "Nothing should be written into the dash/hud searchbar when holding super, ctrl or Alt" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> But when running unity with the unity patch included, we can still reproduce this problem
<sil2100> Is the nux patch required as well?
<sil2100> Or should the unity patch be sufficient?
<Trevinho> sil2100: for 5.0 or 5.0?
<didrocks> or also, 5.0? ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: 5.0 ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: since the bug is still there without the nux patch, at least from what we can test
<Trevinho> sil2100:  the nux patch was required for 6.0, however.... For 5.0 the change has been different to avoid regressions
<Trevinho> basically we only filter Alt keys, not Ctrl keys...
<Trevinho> or the ibus wouldn't work
<sil2100> Trevinho: hm
<sil2100> Trevinho: so the unity 5.0 patch should be enough to fix that bug?
<sil2100> Trevinho: or not?
<Trevinho> sil2100: I can get the ctlr fix as well with one line patch in nux btw
<Trevinho> sil2100: it fixes it partially....
<Trevinho> sil2100: it fixes the super and Alt thing, not the ctrl
<Trevinho> the super one was priority however, since othwerise when doing Super+W with dash opened would have caused a w to be written in the text entry before initiating the spread
<sil2100> Trevinho: when holding down ctrl and typing in some letters I get some strange text
<Trevinho> sil2100: yes, that happens... But I can't fix that at unity level without not breaking ibus :/
<sil2100> Trevinho: hm, ok, but this still means that the fix is not working in its current form
<sil2100> Not good
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks, we'll try sorting this out somehow
<sil2100> andyrock: ping!
<Trevinho> sil2100: you only have to include this in nux to get it fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-meta-filters/+merge/113137
<andyrock> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> Trevinho: ah, yes, about that one - I need to poke you too regarding this commit ;)
<sil2100> andyrock: hello!
<andyrock> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> andyrock: can I poke you about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/939436 ;) ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 939436 in Ayatana Design "HUD - Formatting of text in the auto-complete is wrong" [Critical,Fix committed]
<andyrock> sil2100, shoot
<andyrock> :)
<andyrock> I've already answerd btw
<sil2100> andyrock: ah, I see - so hm, what was this bug about anyway ;p ?
<sil2100> andyrock: since the HUD looks different than in the attached screenshot right now
<andyrock> we used to highlight hud keyword using bold font
<sil2100> Trevinho: well about this nux fix - since we're doing a nux SRU release this week anyway, and Brandon was gluing together some commits that could be ported to 2.0
<andyrock> sil2100, now we use alpha .50 for normal words/letters
<sil2100> Trevinho: and he wanted to include rev 627 (the merge/branch) you have mentioned, but said that it depends on some other change in the past and could break the ABI
<andyrock> sil2100, and alpha 1.0 for highlighted words/letters
<sil2100> andyrock: ah!
<sil2100> andyrock: so it's not about how it should look, but what techniques for matching should be used?
<sil2100> andyrock: so it is indeed fixed in this case
<andyrock> sil2100, yeah... i think we should open another bug for "but what techniques for matching should be used"
<andyrock> not sure it's a unity bug though
<sil2100> andyrock: anyway, thanks for clearing this up
<andyrock> sil2100, np :)
<didrocks> nice work sil2100 ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: speaking of which, did you have a documentation summarizing the upgrade tests you did from gconf -> gsettings? (just to know if all is green on your side)
<didrocks> and if we are just blocked by the metacity/g-c-c/unity-2d fun
<sil2100> didrocks: no, I'll prepare it later today - since I actually wanted to test it also somewhere else, since VMs seem to have some problems
<didrocks> sil2100: ok ;)
<Trevinho> sil2100: it breaks the api too...
<sil2100> Trevinho: aww :(
<Trevinho> sil2100: I can prepare one that doesn't break the abi, but that fixes the ctrl issue
<didrocks> sil2100: so I see at least 2 upgrades tests (in fact 3, but 2 should be enough to cover the 3rd)
<didrocks> - install old compiz/unity, tweaks a lot of settings, upgrdae to newer compiz/unity, restart the session
<didrocks> all tweaks should be there
<didrocks> - and same test, with compiz/unity, but in the fallback session (default profile = Default)
<sil2100> didrocks: will do! Francis also wants to help me out prepare some automatic tests for the migration script
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> sil2100: if you have good automatic tools, we can even include them in the precise -> quantal migration upgrader test
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks ;) But we might think about that next time - for now anyway the unity fix is not enough, and that's all I wanted to know
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: what should we do if a bug that was supposed to be fixed in an SRU is not fixed completely?
<seb128> sil2100, if there are no regression set the bug verification-done anyway and reopen it once the update is copied to -updates or open a new bug for remaining issue
<sil2100> seb128: ok, thanks - no regression, just the fix that landed requires some nux changes that we _currently_ cannot land due to possible ABI/API breaks
<jaytaoko> sil2100: hello
<sil2100> seb128: but without those it just doens't fix all the problems
<sil2100> jaytaoko: hi!
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I am on precise. trying to compile unity i get an error related to missing 'unity-protocol-private'
<seb128> sil2100, that's fine as long as there are no regression
<seb128> sil2100, or just keep a nux component open on the bug
<sil2100> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> sil2100, set it verification-done anyway if you verified there are no regression, so it doesn't block the SRU
<sil2100> jaytaoko: hm, what unity you try to compile? lp:unity trunk?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: yes lp:unity
<jaytaoko> sil2100: do I need to compile lp:libunity
<sil2100> jaytaoko: yes, sadly...
<sil2100> jaytaoko: you need the latest libunity - and also, you probably need to use the latest packaging for unity as well
<sil2100> jaytaoko: are you building a package, or just the source?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: just the source
<didrocks> jaytaoko: you should upgrade to quantal, at least, you will have the latest stack :)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: as didrocks once said, it is almost always better to build with packaging ;) But anyway, if you just build from source, be sure to have trunk libunity
<sil2100> jaytaoko: and then somehow ensure that the private libunity libraries are accessible for unity
<jaytaoko> sil2100: yes, I will probably upgrade this week
<sil2100> (if there are any problems)
<jaytaoko> sil2100: will do! thanks!
<sil2100> popey: ok, so I verified a few bugs more for the SRU - the only 2 ones left for verification are:
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/987156 <- which you can still reproduce
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987156 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "alt-backtick flickers between windows" [Low,Fix committed]
<sil2100> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/987955 <- which you needed John's answer, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987955 in Ayatana Design "Multimonitor, Launcher - When the Launcher is set to autohide and 'Sticky edges' are turned off, 'Launcher Edge Stop Overcome Pressure' seems to be broken when revealing the Launcher" [Critical,Fix committed]
<sil2100> jaytaoko: hm, I remember we had some manual-tests in nux in the past - did those get removed?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: well we have a description of a few manual tests, but not more than that
<jaytaoko> sil2100: are you referring to executable programs?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: no, to text files with test steps
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ah, so they're removed now
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Thanks
<spoleeba> mhr3, just a follow up ping. got libunity building and packaged for submission in Fedora. I need to do a make clean in the tarball release to clean out some pregenerated vala files in the tarball that do not exist in the bzr checkout.
<spoleeba> mhr3, thanks for the pointer
<mhr3> spoleeba, cool :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you help me with something ;)?
<sil2100> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/missing-launcher-icon-fix-5.0/+merge/106644 <- what do you think could be a regression potential here?
<spoleeba> mhr3, need to figure out the next bit of the stack that isnt in yet.  i have dbusmenu que'd for review  libindicator just needs a revision bump, dee is in.
<mhr3> spoleeba, perhaps check the jhbuild modules we have for unity?
<sil2100> seb128: ok, there are like only 4 bugs that need their description SRUable, but besides that we're done - 2 bugs still need verification, but we'll probably have those verified soon
<seb128> sil2100, great!
<seb128> sil2100, well done, the unity SRU seems going smoothly so far ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: thanks - more or less smoothly ;) I also started testing the nux SRU, but we'll probably be done with that around tomorrow...
<seb128> sil2100, ok
<Trevinho> sil2100: hopefully nothing :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: it could happen that an icon is not removed on close...or that this happen with some dealy
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks :)
<sil2100> seb128: could you ACK the nomination for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/920258 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 920258 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in unity::ui::KeyboardUtil::GetKeycodeAboveKeySymbol()" [Critical,Fix committed]
<sil2100> seb128: with this one we're officially done with the SRU bug handling (I hope)
<seb128> sil2100, done
<sil2100> I'll double check everything tomorrow, but my list shows all bugs modified
<sil2100> Thank you ;)
<seb128> sil2100, excellent!
<seb128> sil2100, wait a few days and check the bugs showing on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html as non green I guess
<seb128> sil2100, in fact they are all green but 2
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/987955
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/987156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987955 in Ayatana Design "Multimonitor, Launcher - When the Launcher is set to autohide and 'Sticky edges' are turned off, 'Launcher Edge Stop Overcome Pressure' seems to be broken when revealing the Launcher" [Critical,Fix committed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987156 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "alt-backtick flickers between windows" [Low,Fix committed]
<sil2100> seb128: yes, those 2 still need verification - one we're still checking, since popey is able to reproduce the problem while it's fine on my system
<sil2100> seb128: where the other one seems fine but popey woould like to get some feedback from the design team
<sil2100> Since one case is not completely clear
<popey> I am happy to set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/987955 green if someone can confirm the "What should happen" text is accurate seb128
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987955 in Ayatana Design "Multimonitor, Launcher - When the Launcher is set to autohide and 'Sticky edges' are turned off, 'Launcher Edge Stop Overcome Pressure' seems to be broken when revealing the Launcher" [Critical,Fix committed]
<popey> I just held off because it felt a bit odd, but I am not a designer :D
<seb128> popey, ok, no hurry, you have a week to find somebody
<popey> i have mailed john, will poke him though
<popey> nice to have lots of green there
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Ok guys, see you tomorrow!
<bobweaver> Hello I was wondering what the command are or Desktopfile that are being used to "reboot ,shutdown,suspend "  So That I can call them With Unity2d on a launcher thanks
<bobweaver> This is why I ask I am adding this to Ubuntu TV or what it is ATM  http://imagebin.org/222016    thanks again
<Jake7> I'm not sure if this is the right channel to use, but I'm having a quicklist problem with 12.04 lts. I've saved an app there several times and when I reboot it's gone. Also, if I install it to the quicklist again I can't see it if I try edit the quicklist with ubuntu tweak. It's still there though and functional. That is until I reboot. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-25
<psidrum> is there a RSS Lens for unity?
<psidrum> anyone around?
<bobweaver> Hello there I am going to put my tv (ubuntu tv)on display today if anyone would like to see it pm me and I will give info for teamviewer meeting place. would be nice to get some outside advice :
<sil2100> popey: hm, I just noticed one strange thing with Alt+F2
<popey> sil2100, oh?
<sil2100> popey: is there some design spec I can look at regarding this?
<popey> i expect so :)
<sil2100> popey: since notice that when you open Alt+F2 (run program) the arrow points to an empty space in the lenses
<popey> so it does
<sil2100> popey: you see that? The small arrow in the bottom left
<sil2100> popey: is it.. by design?
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> i expect not
<popey> i expect it should point somewhere off screen or somewhere else
<popey> i have seen someone else report that somewhere
 * popey digs a bit
<sil2100> I'm in overall confused that alt+f2 looks exactly like the dash, even though it's not a lens
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/998752
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 998752 in unity (Ubuntu) "Arrow for indicating lenses points empty space on alt+F2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> so known bug
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1028862 is also amusing
<sil2100> popey: thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 858540 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1028862 The dragging of fixed icon results in dragging the icon below or above" [Low,Confirmed]
<popey> i had never considered dragging the trash or workspace swicher out of the launcher
<popey> (it fails in an odd way)
<sil2100> hah, indeed!
<sil2100> Well, users do different things, good that there are people that try
<popey> indeed
<sil2100> popey: anyway, I just almost finished running through checkbox tests with the nux SRU
<sil2100> popey: no new regressions - I had one refresh (repaint) screen problem, but it's unrelated to nux (checked with the earlier version)
<popey> sil2100, lock your screen with CTRL+ALT+L, then wait, then wiggle the mouse
<popey> does it work 'properly'?
<popey> or do you see your launcher/desktop/panel exposed when you wiggle?
<sil2100> popey: on what system?
<sil2100> popey: on my quantal machine it works properly
<sil2100> popey: I wiggle the mouse and just the password prompt appears
<popey> precise
<popey> i actually have it on my nvidia imac, and have had for ages
<popey> but it's just started happening on my thinkpad
<popey> i need to do more testing because I have a feeling it's not consistently happening
<sil2100> One moment, will check
<popey> i think it's related to me restarting unity, suspending, and adding/removing second screen
<popey> but can't be sure.
<popey> until i test further
<sil2100> popey: I was trying to reproduce it on precise just by wiggling, and could not.. so maybe it's related to suspend?
<popey> well, it's not so much the wiggle, more that coming out of screensaver, it displays the desktop, possible security issue exposing the desktop to a locked machine
<popey> but will test more later, no worries
<semitones> hello, are you folks aware of a problem in unity 2d where there is only one workspace?
<semitones> these directions here don't workhttps://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/shell-workspaces-movewindow.html
<semitones> either dragging windows, or using the shortcut
<semitones> you can switch workspaces and open new windows there, but you can't move windows from one workspace to another
<popey> hi semitones
 * popey tries it
<semitones> thanks -- maybe you can reproduce it
<popey> semitones, so hang on, you only have one workspace?
<semitones> i didn't describe it correctly
<semitones> i have 4 workspaces
<semitones> but there is no way to move windows around from one to another
<popey> so, super+s, try and move a window from one workspace to another?
<popey> or ctrl+alt+shift and arrows?
<popey> ok, so tested here, yes you can move windows with  ctrl+alt+shift and arrows, but can't click and move them in super+s
<semitones> i can't do it either way
<semitones> so it is just a bug on my end -- but at least you know about the super-s way too now
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<mhr3> sil2100, do you any possible problems if we stopped shipping the generated c sources in libunity tarball
<mhr3> (it should fix some issues we have with jhbuild and whatnot)
<mhr3> do you see*
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> mhr3: I didn't know libunity was doing that too - since I remember bamf shipping generated .c files, which was really just making trouble for me
<sil2100> mhr3: it was annoying, especially when the generated .c files were wrong and the build system didn't rebuild them on package build
<sil2100> mhr3: so, actually, I think I would be even happy if those were simply generated on package build, not during make dist
<sil2100> If that's what you have in mind
<mhr3> i thought you'd be actually happy about it :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Ok - see you tomorrow everyone!
<bobweaver> Hello there How in the world to I show the Connection Information page ?  like nm-applet->Connection Information  that page. Lol I have been trying to figure this out all day
<bobweaver> How does unity call that ?
<bobweaver> If you look at my video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMgQpS8F6_o&feature=plcp   you will see what I am trying to do
<bobweaver> it is the only button that I have not been able to plugin
<bobweaver> You can also see here what I am trying to do   http://imagebin.org/222114
<bobweaver> I will also ask on ubuntu tv but it is dead there and I think that I am one of like 4 devs and I am 3rd party aka I do not work for canonical
<psidrum> is there a RSS Lens for Unity?
<psidrum> is there a RSS Lens for Unity?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-26
<psidrum> is there a RSS Lens for Unity?
<popey> psidrum, there's a news one, I've not seen an rss one
<bobweaver> psidrum,  you could write one is there a site that you are looking to get rss or like a lens that is all you bookmarked rss ?
<bobweaver> I have a question and need help
<bobweaver> Now that everything is getting ported to NUX how is the phone and or the tv going to work
<Daekdroom> What do you mean by getting ported to Nux?
<bobweaver> you know one phone = one ubuntu = desktop = tv = UbuntuOne ?
<bobweaver> Like  I hear that all QT is beeing droped
<bobweaver> sorry about my spelling
<Daekdroom> You mean unity-2d being dropped and there only being Unity (which uses Nux)
<Daekdroom> Well, Unity (and Nux and Compiz) are being ported to Open GL ES, which is more common in TVs and phones than Open GL
<bobweaver> Yes but there are so many things that are offered for QT and other things that are offered with NUX as NUX is just a lib it can have a declaritive view correct ?
<Daekdroom> (as a matter of fact, Open GL ES was created having embedded systems.
<Daekdroom> It's not that everything is getting ported to Nux.
<Daekdroom> It's only Unity.
<bobweaver> That is awesome but how to make QTmoblity and other declaritive views happen ?
<bobweaver> as nux is c++ it can be exported
<Daekdroom> I think I've misunderstood your question :/
<bobweaver> sorry about my spelling 75 % of inter-action is body lang
<bobweaver> this is what I mean IF Ubuntu tv and Ubutnu Phone use which they do 2d
<bobweaver> which is qml
<bobweaver> which calls declaritive views for c++ why not keep that on the burner so to say
<Daekdroom> That's for the Unity interface.
<Daekdroom> That does not mean developers won't be able to use QML for apps.
<bobweaver> but say I can make massive things happen
<bobweaver> like this
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMgQpS8F6_o&feature=g-upl
<bobweaver> How can I plug that into Unity with no 2d ?
<Daekdroom> I'm sure that if they want developers to be able to do that, they'll provide an API or something.
<Daekdroom> So far Ubuntu TV is a prototype.
<bobweaver> you see what I am saying about the phone and the tv and the desktop thou
<bobweaver> as symbian is well symbian will Nux run on symbian
<bobweaver> sorry it took me a week to get hello world app
<bobweaver> kinda new to NUX lib seems like gamers lib cool stuff
<bobweaver> Daekdroom,  if the phone code was there for me to see I would be doing the same thing. err . how to explain . Like if I had the code I woud plug everything in real real fast to be like I talked about abov
<bobweaver> because it is qt
<Daekdroom> So you concern is about not being able to do those things when there's no QT?
<bobweaver> because it is simple there are many advantages to qt as I am sure that there are for NUX also . but what I dont get is that the Ubutnu 2d uses NUX and that is just a c++ lib that is called in build
<bobweaver> correct aboout the QT part
<bobweaver> is there something going on that I do not know about
<bobweaver> with money or something and nokia ?
<bobweaver> just a guess plz take it that way no harm
<Daekdroom> As far as I know, they decided to drop Unity-2D because it was taking too much effort to develop Unity, which uses Nux, and Unity2D, which uses QT, while they shared little code.
<bobweaver> Like ever sense the Whole building thing things have been alot different
<bobweaver> what If I could take up slax ?
<bobweaver> who to talk to ?
<Daekdroom> I have no idea, honestly.
<bobweaver> I would love LOVE LOVE to port Unity 6.0 Nux3.0 QT5.0
<bobweaver> as I think that compiz is being under utilzed
<bobweaver> like if there was a #import Compiz 1.0   Somethis{}add states and transtions and call compiz in the states and transtions
<bobweaver> onclicked: if this and that
<bobweaver> It Just seems foolish to drop such a great lib unless... there is a excusse me here a "pissing contest " going on one again 70 some % of communication is body lang
<bobweaver> plz dont take this the wrong way just questions
<Daekdroom> Well, Unity-2D seemed to me like something that was always attempting to catch up to Unity(3D), so I wasn't surprised by seeing 2D getting drooped.
<Daekdroom> It was a fallback version for those who did not have video acceleration to use Unity.
<Daekdroom> Otherwise, using QT to make Unity wouldn't have been the choice, in my opinion.
<Daekdroom> If they created Nux so they could develop Unity, I think there must have been something the libs that already existed did not offer.
<bobweaver> IMHO it is the other way around that makes a great circle there are many things taht you can do in QT that you can not do in NUX one of them being declaritive views and the other formfactors
<bobweaver> and also rendering might have been behind but it is kinda loopy in a way
<bobweaver> Looks like clues lead to ........
<MCR1> Is jenkins unity building somehow broken ?
<MCR1> cd /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/unity-ci/distribution/quantal/flavor/amd64/pbuilder_setup/work/trunk/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/unityshell && cat /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/unity-ci/distribution/quantal/flavor/amd64/pbuilder_setup/work/trunk/plugins/unityshell/unityshell.xml.in | sed -e "'s" "<_" < "g'" -e "'s" "</_" "</" "g'" > /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/unity-ci/distribution/quantal/flavor/amd64/pbuilder_setup/work/trunk/obj-x
<MCR1> /bin/sh: 1: cannot open g': No such file
<mmrazik> MCR1: yes, it is. I'm looking into it
<MCR1> mmrazik: I just tried to build Unity/nux with a script that usually worked, but now it failed with this error, maybe it is related:
<MCR1> -- checking for module 'unity-protocol-private'
<MCR1> --   package 'unity-protocol-private' not found
<mmrazik> MCR1: that is something else. You need an up-to-date version of libunity
<mmrazik> should be available in the staging ppa
<MCR1> mmrazik: oh, ok - thx.
<mmrazik> (but right now when you do dist-upgrade with staging PPA it will remove unity so be aware)
<MCR1> mmrazik: I am currently logging into a custom Compiz-Standalone session, combined with Unity-2d - but thanks for the warning :)
<MCR1> duflu: Hi! GREAT work on Compiz :) - it is getting smoother every day. I know you are working hard on the GLES branch, but it would be nice if you could take a short look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-plugin-simple-animations/+merge/115048 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-plugin-wizard/+merge/111565
<duflu> MCR1: Thanks. Though if you build the gles2 branch you might notice a few plugins and animations don't build or work in there. I want to get gles2 finished and merged to lp:compiz before considering any more of your plugin proposals. AFAIK, the most recent ones that were accepted don't work with gles2 :(
<duflu> Making just the plugins used by Unity default profile work is the first priority.
<MCR1> duflu: My fear is that I came one year to late with my merge proposals, because I did not check the Compiz move to launchpad :( - I understand that my timing is not the best :(
<duflu> MCR1: That's not your fault. Both repos were being actively used simultaneously for a while. It was very confusing.
<MCR1> duflu: Yes, I was still subscribed to the RSS git feed and was quite worried, because the rate of commits there was so low - and no action at all @ compiz-dev.
<MCR1> duflu: But I am happy that Compiz is alive - more than in the last years :)
<MCR1> *@ #compiz-dev
<MCR1> duflu: So your work and engagement is highly appreciated (by me at least) - thanks for making Compiz what it should be :)
<duflu> MCR1: No problem. Have you tried the gles2 branch?
<brendand> i'm all of a sudden unable to run 3d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111556/
<brendand> think it's related to a failed installation of fglrx
<brendand> either that or a kernel upgrade
<brendand> most likely the former
<MCR1> duflu: Although when I see the bug reports of the GLES branch I can smell a lot of new troubles... No, I have not tried it yet, although I promised smspillaz to test it, but I am quite happy my special config (which is complicated enough as you know) works now... and I fear to touch a running system ;)
<duflu> brendand: I think that can happen when the fglrx installer/uninstaller gets different libGL's mixed up. Try uninstalling fglrx and forcefully reinstalling it.
<brendand> duflu, that's the thing. it's not installed. it failed
<duflu> Ah OK. Simple then
<brendand> although the package is
<brendand> but jockey says the driver is not
<MCR1> duflu: But if there is an easy way of switching between those branches (without f*cking up what I have installed) - I would like to help you with testing and minor fixes ofc.
<duflu> brandand: Older versions of fglrx had broken uninstallation leaving the wrong libGL installed. You need to force reinstall of the mesa packages to get the right one back
<duflu> MCR1: Fast and safe switching between branches only works if you can easily compile from source. And even then, it's only simple if you're also willing to recompile unity, or live without unity while testing :(
<MCR1> duflu: But currently I am building lp:compiz and then copying the built stuff per hand, because I have not checked that (yet): https://answers.launchpad.net/compiz/+question/203490
<duflu> MCR1: Answer added
<duflu> brendand: Older versions of fglrx had broken uninstallation leaving the wrong libGL installed. You need to force reinstall of the mesa packages to get the right one back
<MCR1> duflu: The problem here is that Compiz behaves completely different without Unity-3d (I am currently running Unity-2d with Compiz), but I just fixed my script to automatically update and compile and install Unity-3d (in my home dir) again, so if I gain the knowledge how to run a parallel installation of a compiled lp:compiz - Oh thanks - exactly what I needed :)
<duflu> MCR1: When building a new unity for your custom compiz you need:   env PKG_CONFIG_PATH=~/staging/lib/pkgconfig cmake ........
<MCR1> duflu: This is the script I am currently using to build Unity - I will try to extend that to also build lp:compiz...
<MCR1> duflu: http://pastebin.com/d4DnWM1Z
<MCR1> duflu: Now I'll stop stealing your time ;) Thanks again.
<MCR1> duflu: I should have all the info I need now :)
<sil2100> mhr3: regarding unity lenses and the new vala - since I'm not a vala coder, I don't know this for sure, but...
<sil2100> mhr3: or maybe wait, hm, forget about my question-to-be-asked
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ping
<jaytaoko> sil2100: hello, in a meeting, will ping you after
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ok, thanks!
<jaytaoko> sil2100: hello
<sil2100> jaytaoko: hi! :)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: I would like to release the nux SRU right now, it's something that is a requirement for the regionalDamage changes to be ported to precise for unity
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I have tested it and approved it
<sil2100> jaytaoko: we already tested the changes and it's all green, but I would actually like to know your opinion whether you think we should release it as patches, or release a new tarball (and bump the nux version)
<sil2100> Since right now I did it as a distro release
<sil2100> (no new tarball)
<jaytaoko> sil2100: let me ask didrocks or seb128
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ok ;)
<jaytaoko> sil2100: but tell me, what is your opinion on this?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: they're on some conference now from what I know, but just give me a sign
<gord> GUADEC right? won't see them till next week i think
<jaytaoko> sil2100: is this an emergency? or can we wait for their feedbacks?
<mhr3> sil2100, sooo... i'm not sure if you were actually asking something... were you? :)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: personally, well, we _could_ do a new tarball, but the diff is not that big
<jaytaoko> gord: thanks for the info
<sil2100> mhr3: I wanted, but then I understood that my question was stupid, so I didn't ;p
<mhr3> lol, ok
<sil2100> jaytaoko: I would like to release it this week, since next week we need to land the unity regionalDamage changes and SRU it
<jaytaoko> sil2100: so if you do a patch you won't be upgrading the release number, is that correct?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: I was asking you, since I just wanted to know if you had any particular plans for what needs to land for nux 2.14
<sil2100> jaytaoko: correct - just the ubuntu number
<sil2100> So it will be nux 2.12.0-0ubuntu2
<jaytaoko> sil2100: let me have a look at what went into the SRU again...
<sil2100> jaytaoko: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/2.0/revision/616 <- here is the revision
<sil2100> It seems 618, 619, 621, 622, 623, 624, 631 commits were imported, which is quite big - but the overall diff is not super big
<jaytaoko> sil2100: ok, I think a patch should do. What about unity? are you changing the version for it?
<mhr3> sil2100, was the packaging updated yet to use 0.16?
<mhr3> it's taking a while considering it's a oneliner ;)
<mhr3> but maybe it's not, what do i know
<sil2100> mhr3: its taking a while since didrocks is not around - and I had this power shortage
<sil2100> mhr3: Didier wanted me to change something, so I did - I just need to send him an e-mail
<sil2100> mhr3: so you'll have it by tomorrow morning, I promise! ;)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: hm, we're not sure yet - I think we'll only be distro-patching for unity
<sil2100> jaytaoko: since we'll probably be only releasing an SRU that includes the regionalDamage fixes
<sil2100> jaytaoko: so the rest that is supposed to land will land later, with a new tarball
<jaytaoko> sil2100: ok. So fine then for a patch for the nux SRU
<mhr3> sil2100, cool, i once took a month to investigate a bug that was in end fixed by changing a ">" to ">=", so it's not that bad yet i guess :D
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ACK! Thanks - I'll try contacting Didier later as well
<sil2100> mhr3: hehe ;)
<mhr3> and when i did they told me the license for what it was using expired a month ago :P
<seb128> sil2100, jaytaoko: hey
<seb128> sil2100, jaytaoko: I read the backlog, Didier says a tarball would be better
<seb128> sil2100, jaytaoko: if you need to reach us use email rather this week since we are not a lot online during GUADEC
<jaytaoko> seb128: ok
<jaytaoko> sil2100: so, tarball it is!
<jaytaoko> seb128: enjoy Guadec!
<sil2100> jaytaoko, seb128: ACK! :)
<seb128> jaytaoko, thanks
<sil2100> mhr3: valac distro changes pushed - I approved the merge requests ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, but, but, it was supposed to happen tomorrow :P
<mhr3> sil2100, thanks :)
<sil2100> hehe
<sil2100> Didier was quick to act with pushing my changes ;)
<carl1> where could I get info about how to publish unity menus without use GApplication?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-27
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! Could you check if you have the power to publish new tarballs for nux?
<flan_> dhamkan
<mhr3> sil2100, i do
<sil2100> mhr3: awesome - would it be cool if I ping you later about publishing a new tarball? I'll give you the tarball and sig as before
<seamus92> hey I have made a mockup for a more dynamic messaging menu
<sil2100> seamus92: I think you need to contact someone from the design team
<sil2100> btw. is there anyone here with some privilages in the nux projects?
<sil2100> I would need a milestone created ... ;)
<seamus92> sil2100 how do I do that
<sil2100> seamus92: the *best* way is to probably wait for JohnLea to appear here, nothing else pops up in my mind
<popey> sil2100, i can probably do that
<sil2100> popey: oh! :)
<popey> lets see
<popey> maybe not
<sil2100> awww
 * popey stabs launchpad
<popey> where is the button to do that?
<popey> i have a "Register a series" button..
<popey> so probably can do it if i can find the button!
<sil2100> Ah, wait, I see I can create a milestone too
<sil2100> Ah, since I have been added \o/
<popey> :)
<carl1> Any examples about creating unity menus without using GApplication?
<zcoob> hi, anyone got suggestions as to why i don't see any icons on my top bar( like logout and such)?
<zcoob> could i be missing any packages? or is it solely a config problem?
<sil2100> zcoob: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<zcoob> i am using precise sources
<zcoob> i installed FAI using ubuntu sources
<zcoob> the packages (+ dependencies ) i installed were "ubuntu-desktop", "unity", "unity-lens-applications", "unity-lens-files"
<zcoob> so not sure if anything is missing
<sil2100> zcoob: hm, it seems fine to me
<zcoob> hmm ok
<lynchseanm> Hello. I'm trying to build unity for the first time according to http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<lynchseanm> I've installed Nux which is now in ~/staging/ and looks good.
<lynchseanm> But when I try to build unity cmake fails saying it can't find package 'nux-3.0>=3.0.0' not found
<lynchseanm> I'm not sure what's going on but it seems like cmake doesn't know that it is in ~/staging.
<lynchseanm> How would I specify where to find it?
<lynchseanm> I guess I'm not really sure how the cmake command pkg_check_modules works and how it knows where to look. Anybody have any insights?
<lynchseanm> I case anyone's interested, I figured it out. In the directions on the link there are a bunch of functions defined. One of them, unity-env, sets up the environment so that everything can be found by cmake and others. Not surprisingly, you have to run it for any of this to work!
<lynchseanm> Maybe it should be added to the webpage instructions to actually run it - so that people as slow as I am don't get confused :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-28
<fm__> anybody else having updated to unity 5.14 yet? I have a massive focus problem. windows that i go to by alt-tab are not focused...
<fm__> i am running ubuntu 12.04 any launchpad id appreciated ...
<jacobw> i've been looking for information about bamf for some time now, can someone point me towards it's documentation?
<jacobw> the last time checked in /usr/share/docs/*bamf* there were simply placeholders saying 'yeah, we should write some documentation', has this been done yet?
 * Debolaz sometimes wish the dash would open a bit faster.
<Debolaz> It's probably my main criticism of Unity at the moment, now that compiz has become reasonably stable.
<Debolaz> (Though its of course better than what it used to be)
<dodel_> Hello. Can i compile unity for debian?
<dodel_> Or is it a package already for debain to install?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-29
<sarnl> How to show an exported GMenu in unity?
<sgringwe> How do I add menu items to unity hud?
<sgringwe> it looks like gtk.application and something with dbusmenu?
<sgringwe> i tried using set_menubar on my gtk.application instance with no luck
<sgringwe> How do I add menu items to unity hud?
<Daekdroom> sgringwe, Just add menus to your application. They'll be available to HUD as long as they're compatible with appmenu.
<sgringwe> Daekdroom, and if i don't want a menu bar in my app?
<sgringwe> Daekdroom, i guess, what kind of menu are you talking about? a gui menu, dbusmenu?
<Daekdroom> sgringwe, A common GUI menu. Whenever appmenu exports it to the top bar (as opposed to the app window), it'll go to the HUD too. I have no idea how to do that without a menu bar in the app, though.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-22
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss_, pong
<mzanetti> o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, \o
<Saviq> tsdgeos, \o
<mzanetti> Saviq: how are things?
<mzanetti> Saviq: any news I should know of?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're not releasing until we got integration tests in a better state
<Saviq> mzanetti, which https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/unity8/autopilot-test-refactoring/+merge/175452 is aiming at
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... just checked out the autopilot-refactor branch
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't really work at all here
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it still fails in Nexus10 scenario on Jenkins
<Saviq> I'm about to test on maguro
<mzanetti> Saviq: it completely fails here on my desktop
<tsdgeos> Saviq: o/
<mzanetti> but I guess that's subject for the meeting now anyways
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're joining, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ooh, bad network?
<tsdgeos> oh man, gmail marked kgunn's mail as spam
<mzanetti> Wellark: ping
<Saviq> veebers, I wonder if you should try the timeout thing in a VM detached from Jenkins
<Saviq> veebers, rather than wait for the whole job to finish
<tsdgeos> meh calum left :-/
<Cimi> Saviq, forgot what I promised being on my plate for today...
<Cimi> Saviq, apart of the scrollbars check
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah :|
<Cimi> the holiday worked :D
<Cimi> brain cleared
<Cimi> haha
<Saviq> veebers, here are the failures I get on the VM http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5899725/
<Saviq> veebers, feel ap-internal
<Cimi> there's a branch to fix
<veebers> Saviq: I understand the pastebin, but not your second comment?
<Saviq> veebers, that failure seems autopilot-internal
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958
<veebers> Saviq: ah gotcha, yeah it's interesting
<Saviq> veebers, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5899727/ here's one more
<Cimi> Saviq, with 'gsettings mock' you mean I need a fake gsettings panel that sets that?
<Saviq> Cimi, they're random
<Cimi> *plugin
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, should be doable in QML
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll create a GSettings component then
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah it feels like it's enough for it to just be a QtObject, really
<Cimi> Saviq, but how will it override the import GSettings 1.0?
<Saviq> with some props
<Saviq> Cimi, like everything else does?
<Saviq> Cimi, we have mock/fake plugins for almost all the interfaces we use already
<Cimi> it's monday morning and brain it currently empty
<Cimi> as well as my stomach
<veebers> hmm Saviq, with those logs  you didn't see any evidence that Unity8 crashed (or anything else for that matter)?
<Saviq> veebers, nothing that autopilot reported back for me
<Saviq> veebers, it seemed like it was just killed by autopilot
<Saviq> veebers, but anyway - that's low prio
<veebers> Saviq: hmm, alright understood
<Saviq> veebers, shall we detach a VM for you to debug the timeout?
<veebers> Saviq: not right now, but soon would be a good idea
<Saviq> veebers, ok cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos will you guys write a trip report for QtCS?
<tsdgeos> that's the plan
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> cool
<veebers> Saviq: odd, I'm not seeing the grid px unit issue on my galaxy nexus
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there any template we need to use or is it just a free form text?
<Saviq> mzanetti, free-form I'd say
 * mzanetti gets started before today's afternoon beer wipes memories
<Saviq> veebers, hum, so when you run the tests everything looks fine?
<veebers> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> veebers, can you send me your unity8-autopilot .deb?
<Saviq> dednick, indicators-client doesn't work on device (no input), any idea?
<mzanetti> Saviq: a btw. today is a sort of town-wide public holiday where everyone living here in Ulm takes a self-build boat, a huge amount of beer and swims down the river Danube. Can't miss that one, so I'll be awayas of 3pm
<veebers> Saviq: hmm, that could be interesting, I was just running the tests from source. Building now to test
<dednick> Saviq: i was using it on friday :/
<Saviq> dednick, hmm let me check some things out
<dednick> Saviq: I needed to kill unity8 though
<Saviq> dednick, a --desktop_file_hint to any .desktop file would've sufficed
<dednick> Saviq: ah. i tried, but couldnt get it working. didnt know about that command line.
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't drown! (unless it's beer)
<Saviq> dednick, but anyway, I'm trying with unity8 stopped, too
<Saviq> dednick, hmm completely no input...
<dednick> Saviq: let me give it another go
<tsdgeos> oh noes
<tsdgeos> someone dumbed down the unity sound indicator :-/
 * Saviq reflashes
<tsdgeos> can't use the mouse wheel on it anymore
 * tsdgeos shakes fist
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://tinyurl.com/jw33wwn :D
<dednick> Saviq: device out of juice. give me a few minutes :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, no drowning there ;)
<mzanetti> hehe
<Saviq> dednick, k, I'll reflash in the mean time
<Saviq> Cimi, moving to CrossFadeImage from SDK was the only task for you I could find in my logs
<veebers> Saviq: who would I talk to about detaching a VM so I can have a poke around without interrupting people? (and not having to wait for the whole CI process)
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you ↑?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<mzanetti> veebers: I think you can do that yourself too actually
<mzanetti> veebers: go to Manage Jenkins -> Nodes -> pick the node you want and click "Mark this node temporary offline"
<veebers> mzanetti: ah ok, err do you mind pointing me in the right direction?
<mzanetti> veebers: leave a short comment on why you detached it
<mzanetti> veebers: once you have that, log in to naartjie via ssh
<mhr3> Saviq, tiny fix https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/scopes-real-category-ids/+merge/176139
<veebers> mzanetti: alright, am I able to ssh into the machine as per normal?
<veebers> mzanetti: ah ok and then from there into the vm?
<mzanetti> veebers: from there you can ssh to the vm's using their hostnames
<mzanetti> veebers: if the vm is not running use "virsh start ps-saucy-server-<arch>-<id>"
<veebers> mzanetti: would I duplicate what I see in the job config for starting X etc. so i can launch things (namely unity8) to test?
<mzanetti> veebers: use "virsh list" to see if its running or not
<veebers> mzanetti: awesome cheers
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah, copy/paste the whole job script into the shell and you're set up
<veebers> mzanetti: awesome, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/122
<mzanetti> veebers: you need to copy/paste parts of it as the paste buffer might get cleared during long-lasting things like apt-get update
<veebers> mzanetti: sure, thanks for the heads up
<veebers> Saviq: ugh, I'm getting this error trying to build the package: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5899765/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep seen it
<mhr3> jibel, ping? could you run http://paste.ubuntu.com/5899763/ on the memusage.log files when testing finishes?
<Saviq> veebers, looks like some apt failure
<Saviq> veebers, those are distro packages
<mhr3> jibel, will produce a nice graph ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not really sure it's a correct fix though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we weren't sure whether that was the correct fix :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed will work on that
<tsdgeos> i had thought that m_firstVisibleIndex would had been -1 when nothing is in the view
<Cimi> tummy is satisfied now, had to grab a sandwich
<Saviq> Cimi, too many details ;)
<Cimi> lol
<jibel> mhr3, sure, could you file a bug against otto, (https://bugs.launchpad.net/otto) ?
<veebers> Saviq: bah, why's it failing on those packges all of a sudden. Will investigate
<sil2100> mhr3: hello!
<mhr3> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/otto/+bug/1203650
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203650 in Otto "Add a graphical representation of memusage" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> mhr3: so, we have some unity results - on one machine we got a timeout and the test run failed (due to dbus issues?), but the second one looks pretty ok
<sil2100> mhr3: since the other one has only 17 failures
<mhr3> mardy_, do you do dbus-test-runner reviews? if you do - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dbus-test-runner/watch-pipes-for-hup/+merge/176092 pls ;)
<tsdgeos> what provides unity-shell-launcher=2 ?
<Saviq> Wellark, HUD stuck here again
<mhr3> sil2100, there shouldn't be any dbus issues anymore
<sil2100> mhr3: so I wonder why we had that timeout on one machine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity-api-dev
<Saviq> tsdgeos, from ppa:ubuntu-unity/next
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ./build -s; ./build -c
<mhr3> sil2100, maybe compiz crashed?
<Saviq> Wellark, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5899782/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, forgot about the -s
<tsdgeos> had done -c only
<didrocks> Saviq: if people are not going to hack on it, better that they install the package :)
<didrocks> Saviq: or even run bzr bd directly
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure what you mean?
<mhr3> sil2100, are we talking about this? http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/554/label=autopilot-ati/console
<Saviq> didrocks, ./build in unity8 goes mk-build-deps
<Saviq> didrocks, we're not building nothing locally anymore
<didrocks> Saviq: ah ok, I thought you meant from unity-api-dev
<sil2100> mhr3: yes, I see that suddenly unity.tests.test_dash.PreviewInvocationTests.test_home_scope_lmb_app started and did not finish
<Saviq> didrocks, nah
<didrocks> Saviq: great! the unity 7 team got bitten by that a lot :)
<sil2100> (no video of that)
<didrocks> (like stuff stil in usr/local :p)
<veebers> Saviq: what process do you use to produce unity8 debs on your machine?
 * mhr3 looks at what the test does
<Saviq> veebers, bzr bd
<Saviq> veebers, for armhf pbuilder or on device itself
<Saviq> veebers, locally sbuild, too
<veebers> Saviq: cool thanks, my pdebuilder is giving me that apt issues, so I may build on the device
<Saviq> veebers, here's one more interesting one... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5899803/
<sil2100> mhr3: so I've been wondering if that's a real regression causing this problem, or maybe some temporary failure that we can ignore
<veebers> Saviq: hmm, I'm certain I've seen/heard of something similar before. I believe a workaround is to do: export LANG=C
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, I did that
<Saviq> veebers, and yeah, it helps
<mhr3> sil2100, the whole ati testing is weird, ap started 5:20 and still wasn't finished at 6:53
<mhr3> sil2100, i suspect compiz crashes
<Saviq> dednick, hmm works on the current image, /me tries on pending
<mhr3> sil2100, ie it's not one mishaving test that blocked everything, the whole collection of them took too long
<dednick> Saviq: do the menus show any content? I get input, but no content in menus. showing "empty"
<sil2100> mhr3: there also seems to be much much more failing tests there than in the intel machine
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, but that's probably unity8 conflicting
<dednick> Saviq: probably.
<Saviq> dednick, hmm or not
<Saviq> dednick, I « chmod -x `which unity8`; pkill unity8 », as session upstart is b0rked in current
<dednick> Saviq: definately had it working before i flashed with upstart image.
<mhr3> sil2100, they're probably real failures then
<Saviq> dednick, and still empty
 * Saviq flashes current now
<Saviq> s/current/pending/
<sil2100> mhr3: let's maybe re-run the tests then to see how it goes
<mhr3> sil2100, i don't think anything will change really
<sil2100> mhr3: it's strange though that intel was fine
<mardy_> mhr3: I don't, but I could try :-)
<sil2100> mhr3: in any case, we need someone assigned to deal with this issue, if it's a real regression as you say it is - Trevinho?
<dednick> sigh. really need to add a back button to that indicator-client app.
<mardy_> mhr3: oh! "Lastly, don't print empty line after each received line from the process tasks. :)" this alone is a reason to approve your MR! :-D
<Cimi> guys I think since we removed android
<Cimi> my phone power button doesn't seem to work well
<Cimi> I have to remove battery to turn it on
<Cimi> or it doesn't power off
<dednick> Saviq: i think the indicators are stopped when unity stops :(
<dednick> mine aren't running anyway
<Saviq> dednick, ugh, right, upstart?
<dednick> Saviq: i wouldnt have thought so because most of them run from dbus service i think. unless we stop dbus as well.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah but we're walking away from dbus activation, afaik
<dednick> Saviq: new indicators are.
<dednick> Saviq: phone still on old system i think.
<Saviq> dednick, mhm
<pete-woods1> Saviq: just remembered, I made the libusermetrics initialisation asynchronous now - version 1.0.9 has it
<Saviq> pete-woods, cool!
<Saviq> dednick, hmm, I `stop unity8`'d on pending
<Saviq> dednick, all the services seem to be running still
<dednick> Saviq: i restarted phone with -x unity8.
<Saviq> dednick, right, so they never got started in your case
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, but on current they don't get input at all
<dednick> Saviq: as in no touch?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<dednick> Saviq: weird
<Saviq> I wonder if the fix to ubuntuappmanager caused that...
<dednick> Saviq: presumably other apps ok started from command line --desktop_file_hint ?
<Saviq> dednick, actually not
<dednick> Saviq: good news for me. bad for app manager
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> dednick, hrmpf.... I seem to have no input at all...
<Saviq> dednick, in apps, that is
<Saviq> dednick, seems my maguro is b0rked (I wonder if image-based upgrades did that to me)
<mhr3> mardy_, ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, maybe there's something with x and ati in s?
<mhr3> sil2100, i did see in the last couple of runs in the videos that compiz crashed there from time to time
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i'll try pending now and see if i can confirm
<sil2100> mhr3: do you know who's responsible for compiz maintainance right now?
<mhr3> sil2100, stephen's team
<mhr3> it didn't change
<mhr3> sil2100, do you have time for a quick chat?
<sil2100> mhr3: what's up?
<mhr3> sil2100, i mean with audio&video :)
<Saviq> dednick, seems restarting unity8 makes input fail for apps...
<sil2100> mhr3: can we hang out in 30 minutes? ;)
<dednick> Saviq: oops
<mhr3> sil2100, ok
<Saviq> dednick, hrmpf, now it's working fine...
<mhr3> mardy_, pushed btw
<dednick> Saviq: hm. damn inconsistent bugs. just waiting for mine to finish flashing.
<Saviq> dednick, the slider test needs fixing anyway, gets stuck at the slider going back and forth indefinitely
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks for answering on the ML ;)
<tsdgeos> sure, that's why we have ML, no? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we've taken care of it over IRC, but good to have a response there anyway
<Saviq> veebers, btw, on manta I get four failures like so http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5899914/
<Saviq> veebers, but grid unit seems to be fine somehow...
<veebers> Saviq: did it swipe too far or similar?
<Saviq> veebers, running again
<Saviq> veebers, I think it was grid units' fault
<veebers> Saviq: perhaps I missed something subtle with that when moving the calculation wrong
<Saviq> veebers, because it was at bad gu before
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, now it completed OK
<Saviq> veebers, ah, I *think* the indicators client fook up the grid unit
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok
<Saviq> veebers, if I only run the unity8 ones it's fine
<veebers> Saviq: oh fyi I've had to bump up the timeout to 40sec to get the Nexus 10 desktop tests to pass (just running more now)
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, so you need to have a look at the indicator_client ones to not set gu if !Desktop
<Saviq> veebers, ugh
<Saviq> veebers, at least it's fine on devices
<veebers> Saviq: perhaps we need to update the indicator tests to use the refactored code
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, exactly
<veebers> Saviq: yep, I'll look into getting the ci running on the device tomorrow too
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, they'll be run in image smoke testing anyway
<Cimi> do you guys have the problem above ^^
<Saviq> veebers, please just let us know when should we take over, then
<veebers> Saviq: I'll have a look at the indicators stuff now, will me changing it screw things up for dednick ? or perhaps cause merge conflicts in trunk (or vise versa)
<Cimi> power button not really working as before, sometimes the phone doesn't turn on or off?
<Saviq> veebers, not that I know of
<veebers> Saviq, dednick: is dednick actively working on those tests in trunk?
<Cimi> it gets stuck into charging mode
<Saviq> veebers, I don't think that he is
<veebers> Saviq: cool thanks
<Saviq> veebers, confirmed - "autopilot run unity8.shell" completes on both maguro and manta
<veebers> Saviq: cool, so no grid px issue. I'm just running the tests on the VM with the new timeout to see how the run, while that's running I'm just looking at what needs to happen w/ the indicators test
<Saviq> veebers, awesome!
<veebers> Saviq: just read backlog (and email) if, for the nexus 10 desktop scenarios, it's still not loading the Home dash screen, then we will have failures there
<Saviq> veebers, it is
<Saviq> veebers, the fix is in trunk
<Saviq> s/fix/workaround/
<veebers> Saviq: ah cool, I'll make sure that's merged in
<mzanetti> Saviq: trip report written in case you're interested
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers!
<Saviq> dednick, whoa, tricky - input in ubuntuappmanager gets stuck if no app was launched in the shell prior to killing it
<Saviq> dednick, if you launch an app *before* starting shell, or start one *in* shell, everything will be fine
<Saviq> dednick, but if unity8 starts, stops, and *then* an app is launched - input is lost for them
<Saviq> forever in a ubuntuappmanager run, that is
<dednick> Saviq: hm. dodgey
<Saviq> dednick, indeed
<Saviq> dednick, can you confirm bug  #203698
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 203698 could not be found
<Saviq> argh
<Saviq> dednick, can you confirm bug  #1203698
<ubot5> bug 1203698 in platform-api "input is lost if no app was launched before or during shell run" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203698
<dednick> Saviq: sure. give me a sec to reproduce.
<Saviq> dednick, yup, that's what I meant :)
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I create a tst_Shell then?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. my device just got wiped with last update.
<dednick> pending i mean
<Saviq> Cimi, there is one by dandrader already
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/runningApps_lp1193419/+merge/175955
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I'll merge this
<dednick> Saviq: confirmed
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<veebers> Saviq: is this correct, I'm seeing for the test 'test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen' the unity8 log output: responding "PASSWORD" false (and the test fails)
<Saviq> veebers, caps lock?
<Saviq> veebers, should be lowercase
<veebers> Saviq: hmm, interesting
<veebers> Saviq: ah, I think it had to do with me kvm-ed in and hitting caps (which is actually my control)
<mzanetti> Saviq: is the problem with touch input in autopilot resolved?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not all of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, just discovered bug #1203698
<ubot5> bug 1203698 in platform-api "input is lost if no app was launched before stopping shell" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203698
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, the other one is fixed
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we know what was/is the issue?
<Saviq> mzanetti, which actually probably introduced that one ↑ :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/fix-crasher-on-last-app-dead/+merge/175667
<mzanetti> heh...
<mhr3> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scope-home/revert-r133/+merge/176157
<mhr3> sil2100, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-applications/revert-351/+merge/176158
<mhr3> pete-woods, ping?
<pete-woods> mhr3: hi
<mhr3> pete-woods, hey, re https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-scope-soundcloud/native-rewrite/+merge/174535/comments/393645 you tested that on unity8, right?
<mhr3> (the preview thing)
<sil2100> mhr3: reviewing in a sec
<pete-woods> mhr3: no, just with unity7 and the scope debug tool thing
<mhr3> pete-woods, oh? hmm, then i'll have to take a look, i thought you used unity8, cause it doesn't support music previews yet and uses generic one instead
<pete-woods> mhr3: it's probably just something stupid I've done in the preview method, I wasn't totally clear on what I was supposed to do in there
<mhr3> pete-woods, the code looks fine
<Saviq> veebers, if you're still here, you should not, just give us what you have and we'll take over? unless you really want to pull it through, of course ;)
<veebers> Saviq: heh, yeah I'm still here
<veebers> Saviq: it appears there is an issue with the indicator tests and autopilot re: the grid unit px
<veebers> Saviq: I've just done some debugging and about to put a MP against autopilot too (after running the test suite)
<Saviq> veebers, ah, we seem to be hitting all kinds of bugs *everywhere* ;)
<Saviq> and here we thought our tests were simply that bad :D
<sil2100> jibel: hi, can I bother you for a moment? I noticed something strange in one of the otto runs
<veebers> Saviq: I'll push both the timeout update and the indicators fix, but until that autopilot one is merged, if the indicators tests are run it will change it for those in the same run
<veebers> Saviq: :-)
<Saviq> veebers, cheers, will try and harass someone into merging it today
<nic-doffay> Anyone here familiar with the Popover API component?
<greyback> thank $DEITY for ppa-purge
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt^ :P
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, I'm poking jibel right now about it, but it seems that the ati run wasn't even properly archived ;/ So we can't really even check if the compiz crash log was in the ati machine
<sil2100> mhr3: but I'll check if intel has it
<sil2100> mhr3: since you said it crashed once ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, (at least) ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: it's taking a while, as it seems it's strangely big, having over 4GB
<sil2100> Normally it's much smaller
<mhr3> sil2100, what has 4gb?
<sil2100> mhr3: the otto FS snapshot diff ;p
<mhr3> ah
<mhr3> maybe there's lots of crashes :)
<lakhan> my menu bar goes on missing how could i resolve this issue.
<lakhan> please answer
<Saviq> Wellark, ping
<Saviq> kgunn, ping
<kgunn> Saviq: pong
<greyback> kgunn: ping
<kgunn> greyback: pong
<Saviq> dednick, the indicator battery slider test needs fixing, could you look at it?
<Saviq> dednick, starting from branch lp:~autopilot/unity8/autopilot-test-refactoring
<Saviq> dednick, we need it to work at a different geometry - it fails on manta
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, actually it might be enough to just run it with --side_stage_hint=SideStage
<Saviq> --stage_hint=SideStage, I meant
<Saviq> nvm then
<seb128> Saviq, hey, do you know if the touch image is using the standard xdg directories (e.g ~/Photos for gallery), and if there is a qml/qt api to get those?
<seb128> Saviq, or who is the person to ask for those infos ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, I'm afraid Pictures is hardcoded
<Saviq> seb128, gusch will know more
<Saviq> seb128, but http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qstandardpaths.html
<Saviq> paulliu, start without me, I'll be right there
<seb128> Saviq, excellent, thanks ;-) (I was google for variants around "xdg" and didn't find that one)
<Saviq> seb128, cheers
<Saviq> dednick, the slider test seems unstable on maguro as well (at least prior to the refactoring branch, which I got fed up with now and backporting only the fixes)
<dednick> Saviq: hm. you testing on actual devices?
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<Saviq> dednick, but you should be able to reproduce with different geometry
<dednick> Saviq: but it's not fullscreen.
<Saviq> dednick, on devices it is
<Saviq> dednick, they don't do anything else
<dednick> Saviq: i see.
<dednick> Saviq: I've never tested on device.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that needs to change ;)
<Saviq> dednick, but anyway it should be reproducable on desktop, just use the same geometry
<dednick> Saviq: unfortunately i dont have a 2560 wide screen :)
<dednick> Saviq: but i will give changing geo a try
<Saviq> dednick, it should be the same with half the GRID_UNIT_PX
<Saviq> unless it's a rounding issue
<Cimi> Saviq, how do i create a property with a rule?
<Cimi> Saviq, in my case, schema.id
<Cimi> was doing with a list model but it's kinda stupid :p
<dednick> Saviq: what is the error? i can't get it to fail on desktop
<Saviq> Cimi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5900718/
<Saviq> dednick, it gets stuck
<Saviq> dednick, as in it drags back and forth
<Cimi> Saviq, always awesome you are
<dednick> Saviq: i c.
<Saviq> Cimi, never did that before and there might be a better way, but then again there might not be
<Saviq> dednick, let me get you a video
<dednick> Saviq: how do you actually run ap on the phone with indicators_client?
<didrocks> mzanetti: hey, mind merging https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/cupstream2distro-config/drop-phablet-team-ppa/+merge/169373?
<didrocks> (top approving)
<didrocks> if things are ready
<didrocks> fginther: do you mind looking at merges that are on your side for cu2d-config?
 * didrocks tries to clean stuff ;)
<didrocks> fginther: there are 4, from you, mmrazik and alesage
<fginther> didrocks, no problem, I'll add it to the days list
<didrocks> fginther: thanks!
<nic-doffay> paulliu, ping
<nic-doffay> If you're still around!
<paulliu> nic-doffay: hhi
<nic-doffay> paulliu, since Pawel's on holiday, do you have any info regarding the filters for me?
<nic-doffay> paulliu, see this picture: http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector
<Saviq> dednick, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5900759/ should show you the failure
<paulliu> nic-doffay: I have no idea right now. But are you based on his filter branch?
<nic-doffay> paulliu, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, http://ubuntuone.com/7AIixqURu1p5JqPALK7iPm
<dednick> Saviq: reproduced already :) thanks
<dednick> just needed the ap deps installed
<Saviq> dednick, cool
<Cimi> Saviq, so I only need a small qml file
<Cimi> Saviq, GSettings.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<Cimi> Saviq, was wondering how I make it with version
<Cimi> so import GSettings 1.0 will get it
<Cimi> qmldir?
<Cimi> GSettings 1.0 GSettings.qml?
<Saviq> module GSettings
<Saviq> Cimi, but yup
<Saviq> Cimi, very simple
<Cimi> ok
 * kgunn read mzanetti & tsdgeos reports....and really really really wishes he had more time to play on qt/qml
<kgunn> excellent write ups
<tsdgeos> kgunn: thanks for the writing compliment :-)
<dednick> Saviq: it's the touch device
<dednick> *touch input
<dednick> Saviq: same thing happens when you switch to touch input on desktop
<Saviq> dednick, ah!
<Saviq> dednick, wonder if we could get away with mouse for now
<dednick> it's really wierd. cursor goes in opposite direction to slider :/
<dednick> i'll try mouse on device
<Cimi> forgot the command to run just one test?
<Cimi> thought it was testCompoennt
<Cimi> make testShell doesn't work
<Saviq> Cimi, it should
<Saviq> Cimi, but you need to build first
<Cimi> mmm weird
<Cimi> Saviq, I did
<Saviq> Cimi, to update the targets
<Cimi> oh right
<Cimi> I merged daniel branch
<Cimi> but didn't rebuild
<Saviq> dednick, right, Mouse doesn't work on device...
<dednick> Saviq: should probably figure out why it's not working in the first place.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, well, it imports Xlib
<Saviq> dednick, so that's why ;)
<Saviq> dednick, and we're only doing touch on devices, so it kinda makes sense
<dednick> heh
<dednick> Saviq: Pointer doesnt suppose drag for Touch device :(
<dednick> not properly anyway.
<Cimi> dandrader, what's the command to run test for shell?
<Saviq> dednick, ok, so whatever we're using for the Hud is working
<dednick> Saviq: hud not dragging ;)
<Saviq> dednick, what's it do?
<Saviq> dednick, "self.touch.drag"...
<Saviq> yeah, but _finger_move, too
<Saviq> spread the word! http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<dednick> 600. tempting
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. the pointer position doesnt update. we rely on it having last location.
<dandrader> Cimi, make tryFoo
<dandrader> Cimi, and "make testFoo"
<dandrader> where "Foo" is the name of the component (e.g. Stage, Launcher, etc
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, he just didn't rebuild so his targets weren't ready
<Saviq> nice, $42k done, $31,958k to go
<Saviq> lol
<kgunn> Saviq: your good for the balance right?
<Saviq> kgunn, let me call my bank, k?
<Saviq> kgunn, 5 mins
 * kgunn folds wallet, places back in hip pocket
<Cimi> dandrader, make testShell doesn't seem to work
<Cimi> dandrader, no works, sorry was in the wrong dir
<Saviq> dednick, will you please file a bug with autopilot
<Saviq> dednick, ideally with a small test?
<mhr3> sil2100, news on testing?
<sil2100> mhr3: was still testing when I last checked, one moment
<sil2100> mhr3: ouch, red
<sil2100> mhr3: both timeouts... damn
<sil2100> mhr3: I'm filling in a bug then
<mhr3> sil2100, why is there no autopilot artifacts?
<sil2100> mhr3: the logs are strange
<sil2100> mhr3: it's as if compiz didn't even start
<mhr3> great...
<sil2100> So hmmm
<dednick> Saviq: yup
<sil2100> mhr3: if the tests didn't even run, why did it take 2 hours?
<sil2100> Timeout, yes?
<sil2100> geh
<sil2100> Trevinho, bschaefer, bregma: ping
<bschaefer> o a large ping.... sounds bad :(
<bschaefer> sil2100, pong!
<mhr3> sil2100, i see lightdm segfault in syslog
<pete-woods> is anyone able to review this trivial MR to the camera-app for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/camera-app/change-infographic-text/+merge/176238
<pete-woods> (the label change is per design-team request)
<sil2100> bschaefer: one moment then
<sil2100> (since mhr3 noticed something)
 * bschaefer sits close to the edge of his chair
<sil2100> lightdm segfault... but why on both machines?
<sil2100> bschaefer: since we can't get unity released for a looong time :(
<bschaefer> :(
<dednick> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1203808
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203808 in Autopilot "Input Pointer class drag function does not update the current position for Touch device." [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> dednick, awesome, thanks
<mhr3> sil2100, can you just restart the test machines and try again?
<sil2100> jibel: hi! Are the machines restarted on every run? Or do those have to be restarted manually?
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ ?
<dednick> Saviq: we could fix it our side by making the test less presumptuous.
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-ap-on-device/+merge/176236
<Saviq> dednick, I want to just have it working ASAP
<Saviq> dednick, so I skipped the broken tests
<dednick> lol. ok
<didrocks> sil2100: they are daily restarted, after refreshing the image
<dednick> they're pretty useless tests anyway
<sil2100> didrocks: can we somehow restart them manually?
<sil2100> mhr3: I can check if it's badly broken by running it manually with any test
<didrocks> sil2100: ssh and reboot it :)
<bregma> sil2100, are you alluding to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1202976 above?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202976 in Unity "Unity preview autopilot integration tests failing" [High,New]
<mhr3> sil2100, i'm running the daily ppa, guess i'll just try restarting my machine
<sil2100> bregma: hi! I think sadly no... since right now we seem to be encountering compiz (and lightdm) crashes that make tests fail
<sil2100> bregma: we didn't yet find what exactly is going on, but we're guessing something might be wrong causing compiz to crash
<sil2100> didrocks: will try!
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, when it builds, I'll ask you to put it on your device and run the whole unity8 suite, ok?
<mhr3> bregma, most of the preview stuff was fixed, the bug could use updating
<mhr3> sil2100, ^
<mhr3> yea, if i don't come back, something is *reall* broken :)
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<dednick> Cimi: ping
<mhr3> sil2100, looks like my system survived
<sil2100> mhr3: phew
<sil2100> mhr3: I'm trying to log in but having some key problems
<sil2100> mhr3: in the meantime, I checked the FS snapshot from the previous run and couldn't see /var/crash ;/
<Saviq> yikes we're at $240k
<nic-doffay> Saviq, just wanted to check something with you before I code something. There isn't a general purpose bool on a Component or Item or some other child class which checks if it's animating? You have to check on the actual animation itself, correct?
<mhr3> great, so we are where we  were in the morning
<sil2100> mhr3: didrocks says the machines seem ok
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I haven't been able to find one as of yet.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yup
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool beans
<Saviq> $255k
<sil2100> mhr3: ouch
<sil2100> mhr3: when did you upgrade? Do you have -proposed enabled?
<sil2100> mhr3: siiiince!
<mhr3> sil2100, no proposed
<sil2100> mhr3: there has been an lightdm upload 10 hours ago to main which has this https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1203711
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203711 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "uninitialised list pointer in configuration directory handling" [High,New]
<sil2100> mhr3: it seems a critical bug, but the bug says that it's 'rarely triggered'
<sil2100> (I think our jenkins is the case where the bug appears)
<sil2100> mhr3: there's a new upload in -proposed fixing that bug
<sil2100> mhr3: upload made 1 hour ago
<mhr3> sil2100, but doesn't that mean that the bug has been there for quite a while?
<mhr3> it run "fine" today morning
<sil2100> mhr3: not sure! It might be something introduced in the recent version, who knows?
<sil2100> mhr3: maybe it doesn't happen every time
<sil2100> mhr3: and we're just unlucky
<mhr3> sil2100, hmm, i guess a re-run will tell
<sil2100> mhr3: re running, let's see what's happening... btw. unity is failing on powerpc right now ;p
<sil2100> Because of unit tests
<sil2100> Trevinho, bschaefer: could you guys take a look?
<mhr3> Trevinho, ^
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4815026
 * bschaefer reads backlog
<sil2100> bschaefer: the backlog is about something else, I mean the failing powerpc unit test for unity
<bschaefer> o
<sil2100> bschaefer: in the log I pasted ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100, sweet, I just got to that bit
 * bschaefer looks at log
<mhr3> sil2100, is it going to re-build everything or just run the tests?
<mhr3> sil2100, ie will it take an hour or three? :)
<sil2100> mhr3: just re-run the tests ;)
<sil2100> bschaefer: thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<bschaefer> sil2100, strange failure, Im hoping I can reproduce it!
<mhr3> bschaefer, unlikely :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, unless you have powerpc ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: well, last time it was JUST running the tests for 2 hours (and by 'running' I mean 'timing out' for 2 hours)
<bschaefer> mhr3, thanks for the hope man, i suppose well have to figure out why its failing due to that log then
<sil2100> ;p
 * bschaefer looks harder at the log
<mhr3> sil2100, yea, but if someone looked at the output it'd be clear after 5minutes that it's not going anywhere
<mhr3> bschaefer, you're welcome, i'm super-positive today
<bschaefer> mhr3, :), it sounded that way!
<dednick> BE the log
<mhr3> lol
<bschaefer> haha
<Trevinho> mhr3: oh, sorry...
<bschaefer> sil2100, also on a different thing im working on, you know the new ibus 1.5 stuff? Well its always on, which is making these tests fun to fix
<mhr3> Trevinho, your double tests, when are you going to learn? :P
<Trevinho> mhr3: I didn't made them double... They already were
<bschaefer> ie. enable/disable signals are no longer emited
<Trevinho> :P
<sil2100> bschaefer: the new ibus is always on in the end?
<sil2100> bschaefer: I remember a discussion on the ML but don't remember the end result
<bschaefer> sil2100, right, or so it seems, its kind of cool, but kind of annoying as we can longer detect when we are about to be entering preedit or not
<sil2100> bschaefer: shiiit...
<bschaefer> sil2100, also it uses gsettings now, which the xml file is just one huge string
<bschaefer> ish, its just not formatted very well, but hopefully I can read that stuff in and get the hot key...
<sil2100> But that's just mean
<sil2100> ;/
<bschaefer> sil2100, but I might have to go back to asserting the results by hand :(
<Saviq> $323k
<sil2100> ;|
<bschaefer> sil2100, which in doing so I get 32 tests to pass
<Saviq> *crazy*
<bschaefer> Saviq, thats going up fast!
<sil2100> bschaefer: ok, let's do that, since I started the automated mess, I'll maybe try to work around it some other way in my free time ;p
<Saviq> bschaefer, it is
<sil2100> bschaefer: since I remember 1.5 opened up some new possibilities
<bschaefer> sil2100, right, theres 1 other regression I see in the dash hint, but I should just get the tests passing, then we can go back and fix it up
<bschaefer> sil2100, as we can no longer assert we have enabled ibus or not :( which is really bad, but we might have to assert which engine is active or not now
<bschaefer> sil2100, ie. <Hot key triggered> assert pinyin is active
<bschaefer> vs asserting we are enabled
<bschaefer> sil2100, but overall unity still works well with ibus :)
<sil2100> bschaefer: at least that!
<bschaefer> sil2100, yup :), well Ill take  alook at this test and see how powerpc could be failing
<sil2100> bschaefer: I talked with the SRU team about the XIM things btw. - they answered and poked me for more info, which I am providing slowly bits by bits
<sil2100> bschaefer: since they want to know a bit more about the risk factors
<bschaefer> sil2100, if you have any questions, let me know
<sil2100> Will do!
<sil2100> For now, I think I need to pop out for now
<sil2100> So see you tomorrow!
<bschaefer> sil2100, thats always a tough thing to answer, but we've been using it since 13.04
<bschaefer> sil2100, alright!
<bschaefer> cheers
<sil2100> See you
<Trevinho> mhr3: do you know if using EXPECT_FLOAT_{GE,LE} can help there?
<mhr3> Trevinho, i dont think such function exists
<mhr3> er, template
<mhr3> whatever
<Trevinho> mhr3: EQ exists...
<Trevinho> I wanted to try :D
<mhr3> yea
<mhr3> but EQ is special :)
<mhr3> Trevinho, it's likely that it needs to be clamped in the real thing
<Trevinho> mhr3: we have a fast way to test other a launchpad build?
<mhr3> don't think so
<Saviq> dednick, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-ci/358/
<mhr3> you can do a vm :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: would sooo fast
<Trevinho> be ^
<bschaefer> well it would be nice to see what the value of rem is :)
<mhr3> Trevinho, you don't need to compile the entire unity, just create a test method that uses the fpu the same way
<mhr3> but yea, definitely, change the assert to two EXPECT_LE and EXPECT_GE
<mhr3> that won't fix it, but it will produce better output next time :)
<bschaefer> very much so :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, should we just merge in a branch now, and see what happens or get a VM set up?
<mhr3> bschaefer, well there's two things the failure will say either than expected value was supposed to be <= 1.0 and is 1.00001 or that it was supposed to be >= -1 and is -1.00001
<mhr3> there i just saved us a 3 hour build :P
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha, well I know that much...
<bschaefer> mhr3, but ... if its those values vs say 2.0? (i don't htink it can get that high though...)
<bschaefer> we'll just need to clamp it...
 * bschaefer starts getting a VM set up
<Saviq> :|
<dednick> Saviq: it's still broken
<dednick> Saviq: in ci i mean
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, bad skips
<Saviq> dednick, pushed a fix already
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i see that now
<Saviq> dednick, I'll have a fixed unity8-autopilot package in 5
<Saviq> dednick, so you can still grab the output (binaries aren't changed in that branch anyway)
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> $400k
<mhr3> ehm, so the testing is hanging again afaict, who has the powers to kill it?
<mhr3> Trevinho, ^?
<Trevinho> mhr3: ok
<Trevinho> mhr3: which job is?
<mhr3> Trevinho, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/559/
<dandrader> racarr, ping
<Trevinho> mhr3: oh, no... I can't login there mhmh
<Trevinho> mhr3: no, no way.. ask fginther ^
<bschaefer> mhr3, i've cancelled it...
<mhr3> fginther, AP machines are broken :(
<bschaefer> it looks like at lease
<bschaefer> and building again
<mhr3> i see [27209.760444] lightdm[10208]: segfault at 3f7 ip b74cba42 sp bfae2d9c error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3703.0[b7489000+102000]
<mhr3>  in dmesg
<mhr3> again
<mhr3> hmm, can i just update lightdm and start the testing manually?
<mhr3> anyone know how to run them manually?
<racarr> dandrader: POng
<dandrader> racarr, that server api for getting notified when a client changes the type of one of its surfaces
<dandrader> racarr, did you have time to make it?
<dandrader> I should probably join #ubuntu-mir...
<dednick> omg. these test run even slower than on the desktop :( sleeep time
<racarr> dandrader: Agh, no sorry.
<dandrader> racarr, it's blocking the work of "osk on unity8-mir"
<racarr> dandrader: Ok. I made a note and will try and make sure it happens today
<racarr> I did a bunch of other stuff last week and got kind of in to it
<racarr> anything else blocking?
<dandrader> racarr,  that mp on the input-method surface type. although I could work around it by using the overlay type as a substitute for the time being
<racarr> Ok.
<mhr3> bschaefer, can you now re-run the test again?
<bschaefer> mhr3, thought I did that...
<mhr3> i upgraded lightdm there
<bschaefer> mhr3, o cool, alright just re-did it
<mhr3> not sure if it's going to survive the re-run, but let's hope it does
 * bschaefer crosses fingers and toes
<bschaefer> mhr3, I don't think im entering the correct info in ...
<fginther> Trevinho, mhr3, what's going onnow?
<bschaefer> as normally the params stay around...
<bschaefer> fginther, could you make sure the tests are re-running at this point :)
 * bschaefer does not think so
<mhr3> fginther, some weirdness with the AP testing, lightdm is crashing and therefore nothing gets tested
<mhr3> fginther, there's probably a fix for that in proposed
<fginther> mterry, cyphermox, can one of lend a hand? AP test in dailyrelease is failing due to lightdm
<Saviq> dednick, http://ubuntuone.com/216F6FhOBIhiHTitoJOqa8
<bschaefer> mhr3, alright, I just copied over the info from that last build
<Saviq> dednick, reboot phone, start an app, close the app
<Saviq> dednick, phablet-test-run -i -n -p unity8-autopilot -c indicators-client_*deb -c unity8_*.deb -c unity8-autopilot_*.deb -c unity8-fake-env_*.deb -c unity8-private_*.deb unity8
<mhr3> bschaefer, cool, seems to be doing something now :)
<cyphermox> fginther: sure
<mhr3> bschaefer, lovely [29901.858938] lightdm[17098]: segfault at 3f7 ip b7479a42 sp bfc4caac error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3703.0[b7437000+102000]
<cyphermox> fginther: where is the failure?
<fginther> cyphermox, i think bschaefer restarted it # 562
<bschaefer> mhr3, yup, last time it was just empty, pointing to raring... ops :)
<bschaefer> :(
<mterry> fginther, I'm a tad busy, but if something needs lightdm specific knowledge, maybe I can help
<bschaefer> mhr3, that was quick
<mhr3> i can upgrade it again, but dunno how to manually kick start it
<bschaefer> mhr3, I can start it up again it seem, but you have to get an account from QA I think
 * bschaefer got it from thomi
<mhr3> i can connect to the lxc containers using ssh
<bschaefer> oo
<fginther> mterry, cyphermox, the problem was reported by mh3
<fginther> mterry, cyphermox, the problem was reported by mhr3
<bschaefer> you mean sshing :)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well it's going to be hard to reproduce as-is
<cyphermox> I'll see if I can get in the container to get a crash dump or something
<mhr3> cyphermox, basically we just need to upgrade lightdm from proposed
<mhr3> that should fix it
<cyphermox> what's blocking lightdm in proposed?
<mhr3> proposed is already enabled, but it seems it doesn't pull it
<mhr3> cyphermox, no idea
<mhr3> cyphermox, or perhaps you just the right command to manually starting the testing from within the lxc container?
<Saviq> dednick, ok, don't - there's something wrong there still :|
<Saviq> ah right, stupid .pyc
<cyphermox> mhr3: i'll take a look
<bschaefer> mhr3, that would be awesome if it fixed that crash....
<bschaefer> mhr3, do the lightdm logs offer any other info?
 * bschaefer is guessing you've covered those bits already 
<dednick> Saviq: ok, got past the indicators tests and running uniyt8
<Saviq> dednick, so you're better than me
<Saviq> dednick, but seems I got some dependency issues
<mhr3> bschaefer, cyphermox, yea, ok lightdm from proposed does fix it
<cyphermox> ok
<bschaefer> mhr3, yay
<mhr3> i upgraded and did "reboot" and it seemed to to start up compiz then
<mhr3> although then otto reported a timeout :)
<mhr3> guess it doesn't like reboots
<Saviq> ok yeah, it's looking better now
<cyphermox> mhr3: proposed is not enabled there
<mhr3> cyphermox, i saw it in one of the otto dirs
<mhr3> plus it offered my lightdm...ubuntu2
<mhr3> me*
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, I can't see it in the directories there http://10.97.4.139/otto/saucy-i386-20130722-0916/
<cyphermox> but it seems like you know better how this is done than I do, it was my first time seeing this URL at all
<mhr3> ..hm unless it was coming from main
<cyphermox> I don't know
<cyphermox> seems like lightdm should land in the archive anytime too
<mhr3> nope, just check, it's not in main yet
<mhr3> checked*
<mhr3> well if it's going to land, then we just need to run the tests again once it lands
<mhr3> seems like only didrocks and jibel really know how this works :)
<dednick> Saviq: hm. unity8 tests didnt appear to actually start :(
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, it's all still not good
<dednick> just hung waiting for pid
<Saviq> dednick, go have a life ;)
<dednick> Saviq: woooh!
<mhr3> tedg, eh http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dbus-test-runner/watch-pipes-for-hup/revision/75
<mhr3> this is embarrassing :P
<tedg> Heh
<tedg> Wonder why the test didn't get that...
<mhr3> the tokens weren't split properly so it considered them all invalid
<mhr3> and the last test... probably different scheduling that made it succeed :)
<dandrader> If I run unity8 manually on the device it doesn't get any content (all dbus connections fail) such as indicators and scopes
<dandrader> what I am missing?
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, tried logging out and back in?
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, sounds like your session isn't set up?
<Saviq> $844k
<dandrader> Saviq, so my DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS was different than the one used to launch the session bus daemon (dbus-daemon --session --address=...)
<Saviq> dandrader, must've gotten out of sync
<Taek|Work> Why does unity exists?
<hio> Hi, does anyone here like Unity?
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, should run_on_device work at the moment? (with this new upstart setup)
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, but not on "current"
<Saviq> dandrader, flash with --pending
<Taek|Work> No one knows why Unity exists?
<hio> I think nobody actually loves Unity. People tolerate it
<hio> nature - it's amazing
<dandrader> Saviq, so "pending" is the next "current"?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, pending is the latest and greatest
<Saviq> dandrader, current is the latest that passed QA
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, ok. thanks
<Saviq> hmm how do I use CalDAV on Google with SSO...
<Taek|Work> don't use google
<Taek|Work> they want all your base!
<Taek|Work> to give it to the Fbi
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-23
<duflu> smspillaz, ping
<duflu> smspillaz, nevermind. See email
<sil2100> didrocks: morning! Still waiting for some stacks to move on and finish (apps waiting on friends etc.), but could you ACK webcreds in the meantime? I guess the change from using rm to -X is ok? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebCreds/job/cu2d-webcred-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_gnome-control-center-signon_0.1.7~+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: I know, I had to relaunch everything
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't finish to debug yesterday when you saw lightdm not starting?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, -X .la, should be -X.la, can you check that the binary is shipping the right files? (not sure what the space is doing)
<didrocks> sil2100: also, we remove the other rm debian/*/usr/lib/*.la
<sil2100> didrocks: I couldn't access the test machines, and since you said that lightdm is ok, I thought that there is no problem - I relunched the unity testing so that mhr3 could see what was going on
<sil2100> didrocks: did it start crashing?
<sil2100> didrocks: could it be that https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1203711 started happening?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203711 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "uninitialised list pointer in configuration directory handling" [High,Fix released]
<didrocks> sil2100: ligthdm was ok with last night version
<didrocks> sil2100: but then, the iso was refrshed
<didrocks> with the "bad" lightdm version
<didrocks> which has been fixed afterward in distro
<sil2100> didrocks: right, and probably it got refreshed without the latest fix...
<didrocks> sil2100: I wonder why you can't access btw, everyone can
<sil2100> Right, which was still in -proposed probably ;/
<didrocks> and it's the same account
<didrocks> sil2100: no, the fix was even not uploaded
<sil2100> didrocks: I know, I'm trying today
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I fixed and blacklisted yesterday's chroot
<sil2100> didrocks: it wasn't? I saw a -proposed version with the fix in the +source
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but at the time the image was recreated, it was not even uploaded yet ;)
<didrocks> and so, that's why I relaunched all the -check after relaunching it
<didrocks> (and we loose several hours)
<didrocks> I hope we can still make it in today's image
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm stopping unity7, -check
<didrocks> sil2100: we'll get to it later on, I need to give the machine to tvoss_ to debug Mir
<sil2100> didrocks: geh, the same problem with logging into the machines! I guess maybe my ssh-agent is making some problems, maybe I'm forwarding my keys and this is making problems
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: all the rest run, I think it's just a question of manual publishing
<sil2100> didrocks: fine with me
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, let's see together in a few, ok?
<didrocks> but yeah
<didrocks> I think you are forwarding your keys
<didrocks> when you ssh to the intel machine
<didrocks> try with -vvvv
<didrocks> to see if it access a forwarded ssh key
<didrocks> it should just ask for a password normally
<didrocks> (once on magners)
<didrocks> sil2100: ATI machine off FYI
<didrocks> (the jenkins part)
<Saviq> didrocks, http://ubuntuone.com/0DJgwKFpgQoN0LNKfK7qMF :0
<didrocks> Saviq: downloading ;)
<didrocks> (better to be good, no teaser, nothing, just waiting for the download :p)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, it's kinda big ;)
<Cimi> I have issues overriding a module..
<Cimi> cimi@carina-vm:~/Development/unity/unity8.wallpaper/builddir$ pastebinit ../tests/mocks/GSettings/qmldir
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903298/
<Cimi> Saviq, is that correct? ^
<Saviq> Cimi, « QML2_IMPORT_PATH=../tests/mocks qmlplugindump GSettings 1.0 » ?
<Cimi> and this is the cmakelists add_qml_test(. Shell IMPORT_PATHS ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/plugins ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/tests/mocks ${qmltest_DEFAULT_IMPORT_PATHS}
<Cimi>                      ENVIRONMENT "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/tests/mocks/LightDM/single")
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903308/
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm still at the start of the video, seeing autopilot running… ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, in GSettings dir I only have GSettings.qml and that qmldir
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's correct
<Saviq> Cimi, looks fine, push to a branch please?
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings_tests
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> Cimi, your import paths don't include the source dir, so it's not looking in there
<Saviq> Cimi, either you need to copy to ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/...
<Saviq> Cimi, or add ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/tests/mocks to the paths
<Cimi> Saviq, I added
<Cimi> Saviq, look ^^
<Saviq> Cimi, well, it's not there in the branch you've sent me
<Cimi> add_qml_test(. Shell IMPORT_PATHS ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/plugins ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/tests/mocks ${qmltest_DEFAULT_IMPORT_PATHS}
<tsdgeos> :/
<Cimi> Saviq, yous ure?
<tsdgeos> i've used gerry's instructions to get a unity-mir usable phone
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and where's SOURCE in there?
<tsdgeos> and now the phone gets stuck at the "Google" step
<tsdgeos> where's gerryyyyyyyyyy
<Saviq> Cimi, and why do you have tests/mocks twice?
<seb128> Saviq, speaking about gsettings, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/add-cpp-library/+merge/175901 ?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, never got to it yet, though
<seb128> Saviq, ok, as long as it's on your list somewhere... ;-)
 * seb128 wants that to land so it can send a patch for the phone-app to read the ringtone from gsettings
<Saviq> Cimi, but anyway - just export the plugin to the binary dir
<seb128> then teach system setting to change the value
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm using source?
<Saviq> Cimi, see the QMenuModel mock
<Cimi> now
<Cimi> or I copy cmakelists of mock
<Cimi> as you guys prefer
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> Cimi, see QMenuModel's CMakeLists.txt
<Saviq> Cimi, and do the same
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea who do i ask about unity-mir stuff if gerry/ricmm are not around?
<Cimi> Saviq, new issue
<Cimi> Saviq, so maybe it works
<Cimi> Saviq, problem is that the property I need is schema.id
<Cimi> Saviq, and if you see GSettings.qml
<Cimi> I cannot set id because it complains...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably no one in this timezone
<Saviq> Cimi, ugh, right, with 'id' I don't think you'll be able to go with QML-only
<Cimi> *happiness*
<Saviq> Cimi, QML will prevent you from doing that, I'm afraid
<Cimi> ok, will fallback to c++
<larsu> Cimi: you have a schmema with a key named 'id'?
<Cimi> larsu, ?
<Cimi> larsu, I'm mocking gsettings module
<Cimi> larsu, for tests
<larsu> Cimi: ah, I thought you were _using_ GSettings, sorry :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, while you're waiting, you could do wear your Qt hat and review https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/add-cpp-library/+merge/175901 :)
<seb128> Saviq, is there a way to do "text: "%s something" % string" in qml?
<Saviq> seb128, "%1 something".arg(strin)
<Saviq> g
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually i just realized the phone is not "stuck"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I imagine the shell just didn't start
<tsdgeos> i.e. yes it's stuck in the "google" screen
<tsdgeos> but i can adb shell
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑ see who just joined? ;)
<larsu> seb128: javascript doesn't have that afaik
<tsdgeos> but still don't know what are the next steps
<larsu> seb128: but you can use "abc" + x + "def"
<tsdgeos> so i need greybackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Saviq> larsu, QString().arg() is there in QML's JS
<Saviq> larsu, as "string" is QString
<larsu> Saviq: javascript strings are QStrings?
<larsu> Saviq: ah, neat
<seb128> larsu, I can't use the "a" + "b", that's not gettext friendly
<Saviq> yup
<larsu> seb128: listen to Saviq!
<seb128> in some locales the order is reverses
<seb128> reversed
<larsu> right, there's always that
<Saviq> yeah, concatenation == EVIL
<larsu> anyway, why are you guys mocking GSettings? Are you mocking all of your deps?
<Saviq> larsu, because we need to test how we react to a changed setting
<Saviq> larsu, so yes, we're mocking stuff like that
<larsu> Saviq: you can do that with GSettings as well (use the memory backend)
<larsu> I'm doing that in GSetting's tests
<tsdgeos> larsu: you are not deleting the QGSettings you create in componentComplete, no?
<Saviq> larsu, that's for integration, yes
<Saviq> larsu, but we're doing kind-a-unit tests
<Saviq> larsu, each component tested in isolation
<larsu> Saviq: fair enough. Just seems a bit excessive to me :)
<Saviq> larsu, btw, wrong indent on patch line 377
<larsu> tsdgeos: I'm not? /me checks
<larsu> tsdgeos: I'm creating it with 'this' as parent - I thought QObject deletes children for me?!
<larsu> Saviq: oops, thanks
<tsdgeos> larsu: right-y
<tsdgeos> larsu: also there's a few "this->" that will make C++ purists a bit icky :D
<larsu> tsdgeos: how big of an issue is that? (It's all over the rest of the code base as well, I'd rather keep it consistent tbh)
<tsdgeos> it's not an issue
<tsdgeos> it's jus stylistic
<tsdgeos> +t
<larsu> well, I'm maintaining it for now ;)
<larsu> Saviq: fixed the whitespace
<sil2100> bregma, Trevinho: hi guys, we still have the unity powerpc FTBFS, Brandon tried to find the cause, had some hypothesis but couldn't test it properly in the end - could you guys take a look at that as well? I can forward Brandon's e-mail if anything
<sil2100> bregma, Trevinho: it's a failing unit test
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4798459
<Saviq> $3.3M
<tsdgeos> sil2100: do you know that if the fact mouse wheel does not work anymore in the volume indicator is on purpose or a bug?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in case you haven't seen it http://ubuntu-edge.info/ is cool
<sil2100> tsdgeos: I would personally guess that is a bug
<sil2100> tsdgeos: could you fill in a bug for that? We probably don't have an AP test for that, where we probably should!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I did
<tsdgeos> sil2100: against which project?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: indicator-sound would make sense
<sil2100> tsdgeos: but I would guess it might be related to some other package as well
<tsdgeos> well let's file it there
<tsdgeos> and see if anyone reads it :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: I'll poke the indicator guys about that as well - what version of indicator-sound do you have?
<tsdgeos> ii  indicator-sound                                 12.10.2+13.10.20130722-0ubuntu1                 amd64        System sound indicator.
<sil2100> I have the previous version and scrolling doesn't work as well! Strange
<sil2100> Maybe something in the core indicators changed
<seb128> sil2100, tsdgeos: it's a bug, I pointed it to larsu on the merge request for the port to gmenu
<seb128> not sure we got a bug report for it though
<tsdgeos> seb128: well i just created one
<seb128> tsdgeos, thanks
<Saviq> larsu, btw, no tests for QGSettings? ;)
<larsu> Saviq: no exhaustive tests, but the qml module uses QGSettings now, too. So functional tests are there :)
<Saviq> larsu, k
<Saviq> larsu, only thing I was thinking - schemas have descriptions sometimes, right?
<Saviq> larsu, do you think it would ever be useful to expose those?
<Saviq> seb128, ↑ question for you, too
<larsu> Saviq: yes, as soon as someone asks for them (I already expose some of the metadata through the the choices() method)
<seb128> Saviq, I've never seen those exposed anywhere in a "normal UI" (only in the config editor in GNOME)
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, that's what I thought
<Saviq> larsu, ok, so looks good from my PoV
<larsu> Saviq: thanks for having a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you're doing a full code review of qgsettings? or did, already?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i had a look at the patch, the patch looks ok, did not have a full look at the code itself, want me to?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I meant the MR
 * tsdgeos  is trying to get the unity-mir thing to start
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you catch greyback in the end?
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> k
<greyback> Saviq: yep, I'm here
<greyback> tsdgeos: luck?
<tsdgeos> greyback: on it
<greyback> ok
<tsdgeos> larsu: in GSettingsSchemaQml::choices would it make sense to switch the ifs?
<tsdgeos> i.e. first check for if (parent->priv->settings == NULL) and then for if (!parent->contains(key))
<tsdgeos> it's what the old code did, no?
<larsu> tsdgeos: if parent->priv->settings is NULL, contains() always returns false
<tsdgeos> seb128: larsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204036 fwiw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204036 in The Sound Menu "Mouse wheel stopped working on Saucy" [Undecided,Triaged]
<seb128> tsdgeos, thanks
<larsu> tsdgeos: because the variantmap is only populated when the settings object is created
<larsu> tsdgeos: just responded, thanks for filing it
<tsdgeos> larsu: sure, just saying that since this was "porting" maybe it made sense to keep the old order of the ifs, and probably checking for  parent->priv->settings is 0.00000001% faster than contains :D
<tsdgeos> feel free to ignore
<larsu> tsdgeos: ya, fair enough. I'll switch 'em
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903563/ :/
<tsdgeos> what is this bt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903565/
 * tsdgeos looks at qconf_types_to_qvariant and cries
<tsdgeos> in how many places we have copypasted code like that
<tsdgeos> :-/
<tsdgeos> 3? 4?
<tsdgeos> can someone from unity-api land finally create a lib for it
<tsdgeos> please please please
<larsu> tsdgeos: everyone should copy that one. It's the most comprehensive, most sane, and written by desrt
<larsu> tsdgeos: no, a library is overkill. Copying is good enough.
<tsdgeos> larsu: i disagree, there will be bugs and improvements to make, copying code is just horrible maintaiince wise
<larsu> tsdgeos: not really, it's just two files that aren't used in many places. I'd be fine with a bzr submodule kind of thing though
<larsu> but then the places that do need this kind of functionality probably have very different needs
<larsu> qvariant <-> gvariant is just not a good mapping, despite the name
<tsdgeos> larsu: well, dee-qt has something similar and not sure what else i was reviewing a few months ago had a copy of the dee-qt code
<tsdgeos> and now this has a indepently written thing that does the same
<larsu> tsdgeos: well, this is copied from qconf, not newly written
<tsdgeos> sure
<larsu> (and qconf is dead now)
<tsdgeos> i'm just saying that there's at least 3 or 4 copies of similar code floating around
<tsdgeos> i rememer adding code in one of them to support arrays or something and then stumbling upon a different one and wondering why my code had been removed
<tsdgeos> unless i realized it was a different file
<larsu> I understand that. I'm saying it's not that big of a deal :) Also, I'm not opposed to putting it in a shared bzr submodule
<larsu> but *please* don't make this a lib
<tsdgeos> what's the problem with a lib?
<mhr3> +1 for lib
<larsu> I think the overhead of maintaing a library for these couple of functions (and source/binary compatibility) is not worth it
<larsu> let me ask the other way around: what's the problem with a submodule?
<mhr3> larsu, it will get copied around without a reference to the original, ie won't be updated
<mhr3> so not much of a difference to current copying
<larsu> mhr3: submodules point to a bzr repo, no? All you need to do is to bump the revision number every now and then
<mhr3> ehm, can bzr even do such thing?
<larsu> I don't know, I assumed so...
 * larsu should check this out before making bold claims
<mhr3> :)
<larsu> mhr3: I guess you're right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/267770
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 267770 in Bazaar "Bazaar does not support nested branches" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<larsu> I take everything back and advocate copying files around again!
 * larsu hides
<tsdgeos> greyback: aloha
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903563/
<larsu> tsdgeos: in any case, this shouldn't affect this merge, that code was in there before. If you feel strongly about it, please file a bug (or write that library ;) )
<tsdgeos> larsu: sure, i'm not blocking this merge anyhow
<tsdgeos> it was just a "let's shout and see if someone agrees/it sticks"
<greyback> tsdgeos: if you do an "apt-get upgrade", does it want to update any package with "platform-api" in the name?
<larsu> Saviq: tsdgeos is fine with it, you too? Can you approve it please?
<greyback> tsdgeos: crash is due to Mir API change, the platform-api package you're using was not updated to this new API, hence crash
<tsdgeos> greyback: but but but i just flashed this phone 3 hours ago
<greyback> tsdgeos: welcome to my world :)
<tsdgeos> it's a grey world!
 * tsdgeos upgrades and sees if that helps
<tsdgeos> yeeeee
<tsdgeos> did not crash
<greyback> tsdgeos: see unity on screen?
<tsdgeos> took a good while
<tsdgeos> but yeeeeeeeeeeees
<greyback> it's blocking on HUD
<greyback> dunno why, it's annoying though
<greyback> tsdgeos: so be nice, it's pretty crappy as yet. Any app-related animations are all broken, and input doesn't get to apps yet. All on my todo list
 * tsdgeos does the evil face/grin
<tsdgeos> now really, what you need me to do? :-)
<greyback> tsdgeos: unity-mir. src/modules/Unity/ApplicationManager/application_manager.cpp - I want you to add the dbus api to that
<greyback> the API: http://studio.sketchpad.cc/EEd2PSjTRn
<tsdgeos> greyback: oka, there's a blueprint i should get myself assigned?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes https://blueprints.launchpad.net/unity8/+spec/unity-mir
<tsdgeos> BOOM firefox BOOM
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok, snatched that blueprint item from you
<greyback> tsdgeos: magic, thanks.
<greyback> tsdgeos: instead of always starting up unity8 to test, this might be handy: lp:~gerboland/+junk/qml-demo-shell/
<tsdgeos> ok
<sil2100> greyback: hi! Since enabling autolanding might take a moment due to the requirement for modified platform-api and qtubuntu, could you maybe take a look at the packaging changes branch I made? I would merge in manually then ;)
<sil2100> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-mir/packaging_cleanup/+merge/176239
<greyback> sil2100: certainly
<sil2100> greyback: (since I'll need Francis to do anything concrete)
<sil2100> eeeg
<sil2100> eeh
<sil2100> mhr3: hi!
<sil2100> mhr3: you know what's pissing me off today? Guess
<mhr3> sil2100, environmental issues?
<mhr3> sil2100, harvesting wood in jungles?
<mhr3> sil2100, hunger?
<sil2100> mhr3: ;D
<sil2100> mhr3: sadly, it's something much worse than that
<mhr3> :-O
<mhr3> much worse?
<mhr3> is our planet dieing?
<sil2100> mhr3: WORSE! Unity ati testing
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/575/label=autopilot-ati/console
<sil2100> mhr3: intel had 13 failures, ONLY 13!
<sil2100> mhr3: but ati? It seems to be stuck AGAIN
<mhr3> sil2100, when was X/mesa last updated?
<mhr3> sil2100, i think compiz is crashing regularly there
<sil2100> hm, I guess there was some X update some weeks ago
<mhr3> that's why the tests take ages
<sil2100> I'll try logging in
<mhr3> trying as well
<mhr3> sil2100, it seems like the container is dead
<sil2100> mhr3: compiz seems to run at least 30 minutes
<mhr3> jibel, could you check the ati machine? i can't attach to it
<sil2100> I ssh'ed to it
<sil2100> But hm
<sil2100> Right
<mhr3> you did?
<mhr3> jibel, did you just kill it, or did the kernel do it? :)
<mhr3> dmesg says kernel did
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, similar question to yesterday. Any idea where the logic is contained for when you swipe left or right between scopes?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: is there any logic besides calling "showHeader"?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I see the GenericScopeView has showHeader when onMovementStarted is called...
<nic-doffay> Is that the movement for the left/right swipe?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> all the dashes do
<tsdgeos> ./Dash/DashVideos.qml:38:    onMovementStarted: categoryView.showHeader()
<tsdgeos> ./Dash/DashMusic.qml:37:    onMovementStarted: categoryView.showHeader()
<tsdgeos> etc
<Trevinho> sil2100: I've seen that test failing there... I'll check asap if we don't have a better solution before
<Trevinho> sil2100: the problem is testing it... Do we have a fast way (other than building a VM)?
<sil2100> Trevinho: hmmm, not sure, maybe we could somehow enable powerpc in some PPA and get it building there, but I guess that wouldn't be faster ;/
<Trevinho> sil2100: no it doesn't seem at all
<seb128> sil2100, Trevinho: just turn off the buggy test on ppc to unblock?
<Trevinho> seb128: it's probably easier to disable it for everybody... but that's a final possibility
<seb128> well, don't block on ppc for weeks
<seb128> do you need access to a porter box? try asking infinity, he might be able to help
<seb128> he gave access to charles recently to debug an indicator test
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, that would be cool
<sil2100> seb128: we're not blocking on ppc for weeks, we're blocking on different issues in unity for weeks! I'm starting to wonder what's wrong with unity and ati
<didrocks> sil2100: are the integration tests ok?
<didrocks> apart from that powerpc issue?
<mhr3> sil2100, got my msg?
<mhr3> xchat really doesn't like switching network
<greyback> sil2100: unity-mir packaging changes approved, thank you
<sil2100> greyback: thanks!
<sil2100> greyback: saaadly, it seems we'll have to wait with enabling autolanding as well
<sil2100> jibel: ping
<greyback> sil2100: boo :(
<mhr3> sil2100, the second testing is still in progress so will pastebin the previous results once it finishes
<sil2100> mhr3: ACK
<mhr3> meanwhile.. lunch
<sil2100> didrocks: sooo, mhr3 did some research and we think we're encountering the same recordmydesktop issue as before (which caused jibel to disable it) - but this time only on ati
<sil2100> didrocks: mhr3 ran unity AP tests on his ati machine in his office and there was all fine, ~17 failures he had - he's re running it
<sil2100> didrocks: we had 13 failures on intel
<mhr3> sil2100, 16! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so what we would propose is to fix the powerpc FTBFS and manually publish unity FINALLY if the last test run is ok
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime trying to resolve with jibel what's going on here
<sil2100> (filling in a bug)
<sil2100> jibel, didrocks, mhr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/otto/+bug/1204080
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204080 in Otto "Unity autopilot test container timing out/dying on ati" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> I would also add the unity project to that
<sil2100> (just in case)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, keep me posted about your progress with jibel
<sil2100> didrocks: would you be ok with the manual publishing for now?
<didrocks> sil2100: if it pass on intel with few tests failing, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, need your opinion
<mzanetti> Saviq: shoot
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity8/app-preview/+merge/174419
<Saviq> mzanetti, lines 1486 and down
<Saviq> mzanetti, on the one hand it's not testing much
<Saviq> mzanetti, but on the other it does test that the values are where you expect them to be
 * mzanetti reads
<Saviq> mzanetti, the other thing - line 1256
<Saviq> mzanetti, should we a) test under LANG=C or b) use i18n in tests?
<mzanetti> Saviq: for the first one I need a bit more time to run the test and understand how it works
<jibel> sil2100, pong
<mzanetti> Saviq: for the second one: good question. I'd probably go for LANG=C and have a separate test suite for i18n
<sil2100> jibel: hi!
<sil2100> jibel: did you look at that bug I filled? I know it's probably not too detailed, but we're not sure what's going on
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi! Did you disable that test or maybe fix it?
<jibel> sil2100, yes, I think you're right, I'll increase the memory limit to 6G. We'll se if it improves the situation
<sil2100> Trevinho: maybe I could just quickly disable that test in overall? Since we'd like to get it released
<sil2100> But damn, again waiting for everyting to rebuild, shit ;/
<jibel> sil2100, done on ATI
<jibel> you can re-run the tests if you wish
<sil2100> jibel: ok, thanks! Would prefer to have one more fix in before doing that
<sil2100> Ok, I'm a bit irritated now
<sil2100> Trevinho, mhr3, didrocks, anyone: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/disable_failing_test/+merge/176370
<sil2100> Since it'll take forever to get this merged, as armhf is building forever
<sil2100> Then another 2 hour wait for it to build in the PPA
<sil2100> This is so irritating
<Trevinho> sil2100: approved
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks! Sorry for the quick hack, but I'm getting desperate
<Trevinho> sil2100: yeah, i guess
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I think the reviews test would be more useful with different review texts/users
<mzanetti> Saviq: so it would also check the ordering
<tvoss_> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss_, pong
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, of course
<Saviq> mzanetti, and ideally data-driven, too
<tvoss_> Saviq, hey there :) x-check: no zeitgeist on the phone, correct?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, I agree
<Saviq> tvoss_, not yet, but I assumed we'll need/have it
<Saviq> tvoss_, otherwise everyone and their dog will have to maintain a "Recent" log at varying performance quality
<tvoss_> Saviq, we need it, but it's quite massive in terms of resource usage
<tvoss_> Saviq, fair point, but zeitgeist is what? python iirc
<Saviq> tvoss_, is it?
<Saviq> tvoss_, vala, it seems
<tvoss_> Saviq, ack, still bad, but better than python :)
<Saviq> tvoss_, and then, if everyone kept their own event log, would that actually be better for resources than zg?
<tvoss_> Saviq, no, but I still wonder how much sense Zeitgeist make in a content-siloed world
<thostr_> Saviq: tvoss_: for music or media in general we might be able to use mediascanner as well
<Saviq> tvoss_, doesn't matter, IMO
<Saviq> tvoss_, it's just an event log
<Saviq> tvoss_, what you put in there is your decision
<tvoss_> Saviq, okay
<Saviq> tvoss_, granted, we need to silo data *inside* zg so that apps can't look at each other's data
<tvoss_> Saviq, how does a scope use it then?
<Saviq> tvoss_, scope reads the events it's interested in, matches to $data_source, DONE
<Saviq> tvoss_, obviously there's a question of sharing that data between $apps
<tvoss_> Saviq, okay, so we would need security to look at it?
<Saviq> tvoss_, probably
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd be ok with the autopilot-refactor merge now. What about the get_grid_units() runtime error? shall we leave it as is (no problem for me)?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I'll approve
<Saviq> tvoss_, OTOH we can just say that's a shared data repository
<Saviq> tvoss_, and you should only put data that you really need there
<tvoss_> Saviq, I think we should talk to the security guys
<Saviq> tvoss_, and data that doesn't pose any security issues if others get access to it
<Saviq> asac, didrocks - we're approving the first set of unity8 integration tests, what's the next step?
<mhr3> sil2100, something bad happened with the second run
<asac> Saviq: nice... so we wanted to wait until we hit all green
<asac> before adding more
<mhr3> autopilot itself crashed... pretty weird
<asac> but if yhou say your stuff is green, we could give it a one time try next run and see
<asac> most likely :)
<asac> Saviq: so what shall we run?
<asac> can you give me the phablet-test-run command ?
<Saviq> well, it's still in Approved, not merged yet ;)
<Saviq> asac, but it's going to be `phablet-test-run -i -n -p unity8-autopilot unity8`
<asac> Saviq: is that stuff already in the image?
<asac> i thought we haltetd propagating new unity stuff for now
<Saviq> asac, yeah, it is not
<Saviq> asac, as I said - only Approved now
<asac> i guess we should try to turn it on
<asac> but be prepared to back it out
<asac> you think thtas easy?
<asac> how would you go about backing out?
<asac> after landing new unity and stuff goes fully red
<Saviq> asac, we could remove from ppa:ubuntu-unity/next
<Saviq> asac, but would need to make sure that the previous version is still there
<asac> Saviq: thats not backing out i feel
<asac> thats more like "lets test more before we land"
<Saviq> asac, what you mean by "backing out"?
<Saviq> asac, how do we do a test-run then?
<didrocks> Saviq: in some hangouts, but will get to you after that
<Saviq> asac, without releasing into the ppa or the image, for that matter?
<Saviq> didrocks, cheers
<asac> Saviq: a real backout i mean
<asac> e.g. we test and test and feel its ready
<asac> we finally land
<asac> and stuff explodes
<asac> what do we do?
<asac> only thing that brings us back to green in a guaranteed timeframe is to backout :)
<asac> so having a backout plan would be nice to hav for all major stuff
<mhr3> sil2100, i'll just run it again
<asac> not sure if thats possible right now
<asac> but wanted to check
<asac> if you would have an idea
<Saviq> asac, well, because we've stopped unity8 landing in the ppa
<mhr3> sil2100, meanwhile here's results from the first run http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904030/
<Saviq> asac, there's a few commits in there already that are not yet in the image
<asac> right and those never passed our tests
<asac> so we dont know what happens
<asac> what we know is that its best to know how to get back to today in case the next push to ppa breaks it
<asac> aka backout
<Saviq> asac, well, yeah, that's why I said we need the current packages held
<Saviq> asac, or we can revert everything between the last release
<asac> you cannot go back
<asac> you would have to reupload a revert revisionj
<asac> its a limitation of archive/ppas etc.
<Saviq> asac, well, yeah, that's what we can do
<Saviq> asac, OTOH truth is that because we've not tested any unity8 to this point, what's the difference between reverting and just disabling the tests again...
<Saviq> asac, assuming manual testing would pass
<Saviq> asac, or, well, we fix it if it breaks
<asac> Saviq: its about establishing a culture of no breakage on dashboard and learning how to get back to green in a guaranteed timeframe ... etc.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, sorry having some hardware issues here.
<nic-doffay> What triggers those onMovements thought tsdgeos ?
<nic-doffay> *though
<asac> there will always be reasons not to stay green, but all those reasons must stand back for the higher goal of convincing folks that we can deliver features safely, all the time
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: meeting,
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, k no worries
<kgunn> MacSlow: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-phone
<kgunn> ...i took the liberty some time ago to put your name by it :)
<kgunn> also..you can always use launchpad.net/~macslow/+upcomingwork
<mzanetti> mterry: remember the bug that om26er reported about the greeter not locking?
<mzanetti> mterry: I just flashed my phone and now I have it too
<om26er> its like happening every 2hours for me
<MacSlow> kgunn, doh... forgot about that :)
<mterry> mzanetti, stop it!  :)
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah... just wanted to ask if you've already seen/fixed it as I've been away for a week
<mterry> mzanetti, nope, I haven't seen it/fixed it.  :-/
<mterry> mzanetti, how was your time off, btw?
<mzanetti> mterry: awesome! it was a really great akademy. and the QCS was really nice too.
<mzanetti> mterry: the 40°C killed me at times... but good thing is you get 2 new t-shirts a day at such conferences so I managed to get through :D
<mterry> mzanetti, heh, I need to go to a conference again.  My t-shirt supply is wearing out.  Darn lack of UDS's...
<mzanetti> mterry: good point.. I'm a bit sad that there are no saucy shirts around
<mterry> mzanetti, we usually sell some from the store.  I wonder if we will have saucy-specific shirts by release time, or if all shirts are going to be unversioned now
<greyback> Saviq: standup?
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks!
<sil2100> SHIIIT
<sil2100> fginther: arrrghh, having problems with the armhf merger!
<mterry> Has the meeting not started?
<sil2100> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-saucy-armhf-autolanding/139/console
<mterry> Or am I having mumble problems?
<sil2100> fginther: again the ERROR:pbuilderjenkins:Error during build execution problem
<sil2100> fginther: does it need fixing or re-approving is enough?
<sil2100> fginther: (hello btw.)
 * sil2100 is a bit nervous because of the unity stalling
<sil2100> fginther: could we anyway merge it in without waiting for armhf to build correctly?
<sil2100> fginther: this is a change that only disables a test, so it doesn't change anything in the code besides that, so it makes no sense for us to wait 2 hours for armhf
<fginther> sil2100, hello! Will look in a second
<mzanetti> mterry: can you hear us?
<greyback> mterry: we don't hear you
<mterry> shoot.   Skip me and I'll reconnect
<sil2100> fginther: many thanks! I'd like to get this merged and released ASAP ;)
<fginther> sil2100, This "W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ports.ubuntu.com_ubuntu-ports_dists_saucy_universe_binary-armhf_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch" is an error communicating with the archive. Please just re-approve.
<sil2100> fginther: can we somehow force a skip of armhf for this merge btw.?
 * sil2100 has 3vil requests
<fginther> sil2100, hmmm, give me a minute
<fginther> sil2100, you still there?
<sil2100> fginther: yes! Had a phone call
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you know what "[aacid] plugins/HudClient/volumepeakdetector.cpp: TODO" means in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-hud-2-ui ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: testing it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<tsdgeos> it's hard to test, need to feed it fake data via pulse or something and then verify the values are good
<tsdgeos> maybe the test part got lost when it moved from somewhere else
<tsdgeos> isn't that dupe?
<tsdgeos> i have
<tsdgeos>  add tests for volumepeakdetector
<tsdgeos> iin https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-hud-2-ui
<tsdgeos> or you just renamed it?
<kgunn> Saviq: so all the new hud work items are really tweaks right? no new functionality per se
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah
<Saviq> kgunn, just low hanging fruit
<Saviq> kgunn, the only bigger thing is the preview
<Saviq> kgunn, but as you've seen I put it in non-milestoned WI
<Saviq> tedg, greyback, hangout?
<Saviq> tedg, why U not on irc.c.c?
<tedg> Saviq, yes, just a sec... finishing a call.
<tedg> Saviq, I am, "ted"
<Saviq> sneaky!
<Saviq> I type "ted" and press <Tab>, nothing happens!
<tedg> Saviq, I started the chat
<Saviq> greyback, ping
<Saviq> ?
<greyback> Saviq: coming..
<greyback> Saviq: tedg I can't find a link anywhere, please paste it to me
<sil2100> mhr3: restarted the unity stack, let's keep our fingers crossed - this time the tests might even pass as jibel increated the memory limit
<kenvandine> jibel, can you please add views in jenkins for the thin-client and click-package stacks under head?
<mhr3> sil2100, the 3rd round of testing finished here, 17failures this time
<jibel> sil2100, if really tests hit the limit again, we'll have to disable rmd for unity and find a real solution other than pushing the wall
<sil2100> jibel: ACK
<sil2100> mhr3: awesome
<mhr3> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904195/
<sil2100> mhr3: I guess if we get some problems during this run we'll publish anyway
<sil2100> mhr3: since we anyway have to wait until everything builds before publishing, so maybe it'll manage to finish the AP tests as well
<sil2100> mhr3: if not, we'll use your results and publish manually muhaha :E
<mhr3> sil2100, are you taking care of opening bugs for these / or pinging Trevinho/bschafer?
<sil2100> mhr3: for what issues you mean?
<mhr3> sil2100, in the pastebin
<sil2100> mhr3: I'll poke the guys once we have a release, yes :D
<mhr3> sil2100, k, thx
<jibel> kenvandine, done on private jenkins, CCed you on RT to do the same on public instance.
<kenvandine> jibel, thanks!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i duplicated my "inprogress" tasks to a done (code) and a inprogress (get code into qt)
<tsdgeos> s/tasks/blueprint items
<mhr3> tedg, ping? i was told hud uses the appmanager api, how it that exposed? do you need to link with mir or unity has a dbus interface or...?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: btw. did you fill in that bug for the scroll-not-working for indicator-sound?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> tsdgeos: can you give me the link? Maybe tedg will know more what's up?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: larsu said "was known"
<tsdgeos> port to gmenumodel or something
<sil2100> Ah, cool!
<sil2100> tsdgeos, larsu: I wonder if we could have an AP test for the mouswheel scroll on indicator-sound
<larsu> sil2100: sure we could
<larsu> it would fail right now though :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<sil2100> :D
<Saviq> didrocks, free?
<tedg> mhr3, Not yet, greyback is working on the Application API, I think it'll just be a DBus interface.
<mzanetti> kgunn: ping
<mhr3> tedg, ah
<mhr3> greyback, can you keep me in the loop about that
<greyback> mhr3: ApplicationManager will have a dbus API. What do you need?
<didrocks> Saviq: in another hangout, I'll ping you back as soon as it's finished
<mhr3> greyback, apparently we need a scope to expose the info back to shell :P
<greyback> mhr3: http://studio.sketchpad.cc/EEd2PSjTRn is the proposed API
<greyback> mhr3: for an apps scope?
<mhr3> yes
<greyback> mhr3: ok, let me know if that API is ok. jamesh had a look and approved
<mhr3> greyback, ok cool
<sil2100> mhr3: unity AP tests are running on jenkins, so far so good!
<mhr3> sil2100, we have a nice saying for this
<mhr3> something along the lines of "don't say hop before jumping over"
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm "free the fish" ;)
<sil2100> Right, in Poland we have the same thing ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: mhr3: did you get any interesting fix?
<didrocks> or it's just a "let's try"
<sil2100> didrocks: well, in a way, yes
<didrocks> on the interesting fix? ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, so, we now have a set of AP tests to run
<Saviq> didrocks, how do we try them out?
<sil2100> didrocks: we disabled the failing powerpc test to unblock FTBFS, and jibel bumped the memory limit
<didrocks> Saviq: we can add them to daily release and test them
<didrocks> Saviq: what I need is the autopilot package name (unity8-autopilot)
<didrocks> Saviq: and a command to run (unity8_autopilot?)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but will we break *everything* in case of failure?
<Saviq> didrocks, autopilot run unity8
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, let's cross fingers
<mhr3> sil2100, bumped the mem limit? wasn't it about disabling rmd?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, so just "unity8" ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: what do you mean, by breaking "everything"
<sil2100> didrocks: soooo, we might have a proper test result - if not, we publish anyway since mhr3 made manual tests, 2 test runs on ati and the results are: 16 failures and 17 failures
<sil2100> So it's all in my tolerance threshold ;p
<Saviq> didrocks, at worst it will be limited to our stack, right?
<sil2100> While intel had 13
<didrocks> sil2100: the results are a little bit higher than what it was
<Saviq> didrocks, which will go into manual publishing and we'll just not push unity8?
<didrocks> sil2100: so please, ensure it will go down then :)
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, if tests doesn't pass, nothing will publish
<didrocks> Saviq: it will not push unity8
<didrocks> we can force the publication just in case
<didrocks> but it will block first
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, let's flip the switch, then :)
<didrocks> sil2100: time for that? ^
<didrocks> Saviq: do we need to do anything special, we are in an unity7 session though
<didrocks> so, do we need to kill anything and run unity8
<sil2100> !
<didrocks> or do running the autopilot tests do that?
<sil2100> Publication of unity8 ;p?
<didrocks> sil2100: having first tests running I guess :)
<didrocks> so listing binaries from the stack
<didrocks> test package
<didrocks> and test to run :)
<sil2100> didrocks: should I stop unity testing then?
<Saviq> didrocks, no, we should be able to just start unity8 in a window currently
<didrocks> sil2100: no no, we can let that run and prepare the unity8 config menawhile :)
<didrocks> Saviq: so, the AP tests do that
<didrocks> we just need to "run autopilot unity8"
<didrocks> (in the unity7 desktop session)
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> Saviq: excellent
<didrocks> sil2100: so having time for that configuration change? I can review it, shouldn't be a big deal I guess :) ^
<sil2100> didrocks: sure ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: Saviq: let's keep next at the target until we land successfully once, right?
<sil2100> I'll have to check the branch and such
<didrocks> then, we can look to dive into distro :)
<sil2100> I mean, tests and such
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> yep ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, well, MIR for unity8 is still away for some time ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: should be unity8-autopilot package and "unity8" as the autopilot command
<didrocks> Saviq: right, people are still ok to go to next?
<sil2100> I see the test_suite: indeed
<Saviq> didrocks, for the time being, yes
<didrocks> ok :)
<Saviq> didrocks, but we're pushing to change that asap
<didrocks> sil2100: really? :p
<didrocks> sil2100: I probably mislead with an IRC discussion ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: ack!
<sil2100> didrocks: brb in 5 minutes just! Need to jump outside to pick something up in front of my flat ;p
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_check_to_unity8/+merge/176407 <- work in progress, will have to check dependencies of dependencies
<didrocks> bregma: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-2.2check/
<mhr3> bregma, too many crashes in the AP testing, the question is whether it's caused by recordmydesktop, or there's a regression in unity/nux
<mhr3> bregma, could you look at it pls?
<mhr3> bregma, i wouldn't be too surprised if unity was doing overzealous free-ing in some cases after all the mem fixes
<mhr3> but then again it might be X/drivers/recordmydesktop, fwiw i didn't see it crash on my machine and i'm running from daily build ppa
<bregma> the oom-killer doesn't usually imply overzealous frees
<sil2100> mhr3: HA!
<sil2100> Just opened it as well!
<sil2100> Still it's above our threshold, but at least it works - once armhf finished building I do a manual publish!
<sil2100> mhr3: \o/
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<mhr3> sil2100, compiz still got killed a few times, that will be resonsible for a few failures
<sil2100> Bummer
<mhr3> sil2100, interesting difference http://imgur.com/TAzZVam
<mhr3> you can pretty much see the crashes :)
<sil2100> ;D
<mhr3> eh, yea... you could if screenshotting worked
<mhr3> so once again
<mhr3> http://imgur.com/xSLXaL5
<mhr3> sil2100, ^ now you can see them :)
<sil2100> I wonder what causes those failures
<mhr3> i don't want to know :P
<sil2100> Let's leave it to the unity guys ;p
<davmor2> sil2100: is playing stickman goalie
<mhr3> sil2100, so is publishing to s underway? can we expect new stack tomorrow?
<sil2100> mhr3: we just going to finish our desktop meeting and I'm on it
<mhr3> finally some good news
<sil2100> mhr3: let's browse through again through those failing AP tests and check if any of them are blockers or not
<sil2100> mhr3: and let me fill a bug for compiz crashes, at least a non-detailed one
<sil2100> mhr3: too bad the machines are not logging to /var/crash ;/
<mhr3> sil2100, we still don't know whether they're "real" or recordmydesktop+lxc
<sil2100> No apport dumps ;/
<sil2100> mhr3: oh oh, I see one test left gedit open, so this might cause some failures as well
<mhr3> sil2100, see, and there were still just 17failures :)
<mhr3> sil2100, so perhaps not everything is dark and gloom
<mhr3> sil2100, so do you want to go over all of them?
<mhr3> hangout?
<sil2100> mhr3: I guess it's not needed
<sil2100> mhr3: I see that we have 16 threshold, so we're below that - we of course broke the other threshold, the number of regressions ;p
<sil2100> But well, let's just take a blind eye on that
<mhr3> there's a limit on number of regressions?
<sil2100> Yes, if there's too many regressions in relation to previous successfull runs, it notes a run as failed if there's a too big difference (over 6 new failures)
<sil2100> But, pssst, let's just say it's ok today
<sil2100> I browsed through the vids and those seem mostly issues with AP
<sil2100> WHAT THE FUCK
<sil2100> armhf FTBFS
<sil2100> Trevinho: damn you for all those unit tests! DAMN YOU!
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145690384/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.unity_7.0.2%2B13.10.20130723.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> I'm trying a re-run
<Trevinho> sil2100: oh... :P
<sil2100> But THIS, this just pissed me off! We were soo close to release ;/ Now again we need to wait another 2 freaking hours for armhf to finish
<Trevinho> sil2100: oh, that ramonly fails on slow hardware
<sil2100> Trevinho: noooo~!
<Trevinho> sil2100: in case we can increase the timeout for that, but it's already pretty high
<Trevinho> sil2100: but it actually wasn't failing for looooong time on CI or Autolanders
<sil2100> didrocks: what would happen if I published unity without a armhf binary in the daily-build PPA? Is there a binary copy made?
<sil2100> Trevinho: indeed! I didn't see it failing on the previous run as well
<sil2100> It seems unity is cursed
<sil2100> Something doesn't want it released
<didrocks> sil2100: it will try to rebuild on armhf in proposed
<didrocks> sil2100: if it fails as well, it will be blocked on proposed
<sil2100> didrocks: so, can I just proceed with the publish step without armhf built? Since the problem seems to be a 'slow machine' random thing
<didrocks> sil2100: yes you can, but ensure it won't stay stuck in proposed
<didrocks> and it's really a random thing
<didrocks> that will get fixed
<Trevinho> sil2100: however I know that tests can be annoying, but if we want quality checks we need them, This also made us to improve some other components such as libunity and libdee... So, I know it can be disappointing, but we have to. On the other side we must prevent any false-negative result...
<mhr3> Trevinho, unless there's a threading race :P
<Trevinho> mhr3: yeah :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: we know we know ;) I'm just mad because it was hindering my release! :P
<didrocks> sil2100: but if it's getting stuck, and we only deliver half of the thing, we need to ensure there is no ABI break that were not spotted
<didrocks> sil2100: so warning to ensure you don't break a bunch of our users :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: in the mean time, it's fine if you set the timeout for that test to 30 seconds... It pass here in just less than one... but arm seems so slow
 * sil2100 is very desperate
<mhr3> Trevinho, hm... arm isn't that slow, there'll be a rare threading issue
<Trevinho> mhr3: probably....
<sil2100> didrocks: ekhm ;) I know it's late, but maybe you could do some packaging ACKs?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's rather safe as mhr3 is using daily-build unity for some time now
<didrocks> sil2100: right, but let's imaging armhf can't be build in distro as well
<didrocks> so, it will get stuck in -proposed
<didrocks> the rest will migrate to the release pocket
<didrocks> and it's not a tested experienced
<mhr3> sil2100, it scares that you point it out, shouldn't that be the case for anyone who does unity changes?
<sil2100> mhr3: I guess it should! ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: right, but this test never failed before, and between this run and the previous one there were no changes in trunk actually
<Saviq> greyback, btw, didn't read properly but we're not having "2 independent scenegraphs" - that's the whole problem ;)
<Saviq> greyback, we have "2 interdependent scenegraphs"
<didrocks> sil2100: if you stay to ensure it's not blocked in proposed, I'm fine
<didrocks> so that we don't wake up with thousands of broken laptop :)
<didrocks> or play it safe and so, the rebuild should pass? ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so let's do it like this - could you check the changes, ACK them and I'll wait for the armhf bits to finish building in the PPA
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> seems safer to me
<sil2100> If it passes, then we'll have a safer release ;p
<sil2100> And I'll publish then
<didrocks> indeed ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/108/artifact/packaging_changes_libunity_7.0.9+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1.diff <- libunity ABI break, oh noes
<greyback> Saviq: well depends on how you define dependency. The scene graphs don't need each other. But the QML engine will be controlling both of them
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, still libunity9
<didrocks> sil2100: is that a real ABI break, what will be impacted?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, that could be
<sil2100> mhr3: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: I see a lot of symbols removed, so hm
<didrocks> sil2100: like, this is an example, if libunity pass in the release pocket, will old unity still work
<mhr3> sil2100, it's hiding all unity_internal_*
<didrocks> (and old scopes)
<didrocks> mhr3: not only apparently?
<sil2100> Ok, so it's safe?
<didrocks> - unity_dee_result_set_construct@Base 7.0.0daily13.05.31ubuntu.unity.next
<sil2100> mhr3: - unity_dee_result_set_construct@
<didrocks> -> not really internal :p
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, hey, when's your EOD today?
<mhr3> didrocks, and moving to internal what should have been :)
<sil2100> Is that internal ?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> hmmm
<didrocks> mhr3: but it doesn't shift any struct?
<mhr3> no
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: so +1
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/108/artifact/packaging_changes_nux_4.0.2+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1.diff <- nux ABI break ;p
<didrocks> what a surprised… :p
<didrocks> surprise*
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/108/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-lens-friends_0.1.3+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1.diff <- version bump
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 on nux
<didrocks> sil2100: fine on lens-friends
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/108/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.0.2+13.10.20130723.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- ok, this one is big, still didn't finish checking it ;/ But I guess it's also related to the nux and libunity bumps
<didrocks> urgh wrap and sort :/
<didrocks> that really sucks :/
<sil2100> Yes, it makes the diff unreadable ;/
<sil2100> xserver-xorg-video-dummy dep was added
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, sounds legit (and in main)
<didrocks> sil2100: anything else to +1?
<sil2100> didrocks: that's all :)
 * sil2100 waits for armhf
<didrocks> ok, great! :)
<didrocks> good luck ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> yw, thank to you!
<sil2100> bschaefer, bregma, Trevinho, andyrock: hi guys! https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1204188 <- could you take a look in some free time?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204188 in Unity "New Unity autopilot failures in the unity stack" [Medium,New]
<sil2100> So that we can get the number of failures down \o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<bregma> sil2100, already working on it, but don;t get your hopes too high :)
<bschaefer> someone mentioned free time?!
<bregma> bschaefer, yes, we're shipping you a new lot but it's being held at the border
<bschaefer> bregma, haha, i need my fix
<bschaefer> sil2100, cool, Ill try to take a look at some point ....
<sil2100> Thanks guys, could you assign someone etc. to that bug? So that we can get it 'formalized' ;p
<bregma> sil2100, it's more likely there are at least 17 individual bugs that need to be addressed
<sil2100> bregma: right, I just filled in one so that it's documented in any way, that distro knows why we might be delaying some things
<bregma> sil2100, we'll take care of it
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh, not sure they really depend on us or on the indicator team
<Trevinho> sil2100: the latests indicators stack seems a litlte unstable here yet..
<dandrader|lunch> Saviq,  around 22:00 UTC I guess
<sil2100> Trevinho: uuuh, well, then I'll have to harrass them to put more AP tests!
<sil2100> Trevinho: or, maybe, it would be a good idea to refresh the list of tests ran on indicators? Let me note that down
<Trevinho> sil2100: I mean, we changed nothing on that side, so... it seems more likely to be an indicators issue, but this statement is not based on real local testing here... just an impression
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, wanted to drop on you a potential Hud issue, but it seems it's not our fault in the end ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100, hey, soo i've this ibus 1.5 fix, and you poked around the ibus AP tests quite a bit
<bschaefer> mind doing a review?
<bschaefer> (if you have any freetime...)
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/lp.1203106-fix
<TitusJ> hi everbody!
<marlinc> https://plus.google.com/102031545913933941769/posts/7rE4eq5GBiW
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-24
<sgx1> hi. now there're two mir PPAs, which one to use? installing_prebuilt_mir_on_pc.md suggests using system-compositor-testing ppa. but i find packages in Mir staging ppa are newer.
<larsu> Saviq: I have unity8 running on my desktop, but can't unlock it. Is there a trick?
<larsu> Saviq: also, good morning :)
<larsu> lol, maximizing the window allows "tap to unlock", that works. Responsive ftw!
<larsu> still can't bring down the indicators though
<sil2100> jibel: morning!
<sil2100> jibel: so, it seems that the same problem as yesterday struck intel this time!
<sil2100> jibel: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/580/label=autopilot-intel/console
<Saviq> larsu, use ./run
<Saviq> larsu, it will convert mouse to touch
<Saviq> larsu, ./run -h has some options
<Saviq> veebers, the "Declined" was for next week when I'm in IoM
<veebers> Saviq: heh, I figured that out later on when I actually bothered to look at the date :-P
<larsu> Saviq: ah cool, but that doesn't seem to work from a build-area created by bzr bd
<larsu> ./run: 71: ./run: ./builddir/unity8: not found
<Saviq> larsu, -mousetouch, then
<larsu> Saviq: awesome. thanks :)
<Saviq> larsu, but we got a nic ./build script that you should probably use :)
<larsu> Saviq: last time I tried that, a very polite french guy told me I shouldn't ;)
<Saviq> larsu, if you want to hack on it - yes you should - otherwise it's available in ppa:ubuntu-unity/next
<larsu> heh, thanks
<nic-doffay> Saviq, did you see those questions I shot off to you yesterday?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, but I'm not sure I understood them :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, here's an example: http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4346/yk3k.png
<Saviq> oh goo
<Saviq> d
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just clip: true it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, also, the highlight goes out of the shape
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to use the trick we have in UbuntuShapeForItem.qml
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and that's actually all you need to do - no clipping required
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as UbuntuShape will take care of that for you
<jibel> sil2100, I applied the same changes to intel than ATI. That should fix the problem, but it is not normal that tests consume so much memory.
<sil2100> jibel: indeed...
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<didrocks> jibel: ah, you think the memory is fragmented on it?
<jibel> didrocks, I increased memory limit to 5G on ATI yesterday
<didrocks> and so tests don't start
<didrocks> ok
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I dced there did you get those last few messages?
<jibel> and just did the same on intel
<Saviq> <Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to use the trick we have in UbuntuShapeForItem.qml
<Saviq>  nic-doffay, and that's actually all you need to do - no clipping required
<Saviq>  nic-doffay, as UbuntuShape will take care of that for you
<didrocks> lxc-attach: failed to open log file "/var/log/lxc/saucy-i386-20130723-0916.log" : Read-only file system
<didrocks> jibel: hum? ^
<didrocks> -bash: /usr/bin/less: Input/output error
<nic-doffay> Saviq, could you tell me more about the trick?
<jibel> didrocks, the machine is badly damages
<jibel> damaged
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, seems so…
<jibel> I'll reboot it
<didrocks> thanks!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, read UbuntuTouchForItem.qml, is all you need
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's in unity8
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it takes any Item from QML and shapes it
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, hey, how are we looking on unity8 daily release?
<didrocks> Saviq: we are trying to get stuff releasing first, I'm working on Mir, not sure sil2100 had the time since yesterday evening to tests with trying to release unity7
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, right! Let me finish tweaking the branch and getting it in
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 thanks!
<didrocks> jibel: are you collecting anything? I can try rebooting, we never know by chance…
<dandrader> dednick, hey, you owe me a code review! -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5906906/
 * dandrader never forgets
<jibel> didrocks, the machine must be rebooted electrically but for this to happen, I need a working java plugin
<didrocks> argh, ok
<dednick> dandrader: woops.
<dednick> dandrader: ok. i'll get on it this morning
<jibel> didrocks, it is rebooting
<didrocks> thanks jibel
<jibel> didrocks, sil2100 ATI seems to be back up
<didrocks> jibel: thanks, let's see how next test behave
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: should I re-run QA later?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any idea about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5906920/ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's what happens in the VM I sent out last week every 3rd unity8 autopilot test or so
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> but i think i've seen it sometimes
<tsdgeos> crash at startup¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure if at startup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as it says handling keyboard
<Saviq> mardy, actually you said you know the xcb backend ↑↑
<tsdgeos> window=0x0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah! but it only happens for the lockscreen tests
<tsdgeos> i guess that's bad :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so very much keyboard related
<Saviq> tsdgeos, autopilot might be injecting something badly
<tsdgeos> or the xcb plugin may not be "that good"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: crash on startup, I'm trying to get a core on manta now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as 1 in some 50 ap tests we're indeed crashing on startup
<Saviq> obviously now that I enabled cores
<Saviq> 50 tests later - no crash
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> obviously
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, the crash above - definitely related to keyboard - only crashes on passphrase tests and not on startup - as I can see the thing
<tsdgeos> oka, no clue then ;./
<Saviq> ok, /me gets some time back, biab
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_check_to_unity8/+merge/176407 <- I think this should be more like it
<sil2100> didrocks: probably the packages list will need tweaking, but that's all I could do without having the test environment
<didrocks> sil2100: as told yesterday, unity-launcher-impl-2 isn't a virtual package?
<didrocks> ah, diff not updated maybe
<sil2100> It is, it's removed from the package list ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, ensure the package list is good :)
<didrocks> then, will just ack it
<sil2100> didrocks: we'll know for sure if the list is OK after the check job is ran at least once ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, just do a manual run once it's free
<sil2100> didrocks: AH! So we have unity8 packages in the daily-build PPA?
<sil2100> didrocks: I have no idea why I though that they didn't build even once ;/
<gatox> hi, do you guys know if ./run_on_device is working??
<didrocks> sil2100: daily-build-next
<sil2100> didrocks: eeeh, so my manual mambo-jumbo was unneecessary
<didrocks> see ppa and dest:
<sil2100> Right
<gatox> didrocks, hi, do you  know if ./run_on_device is working??
<didrocks> gatox: sorry, I never use that command
<gatox> ack, thx
<mardy> Saviq: I only touched QXcbWindow :-p
<gatox> didrocks, do you know who can i ask that?
<didrocks> gatox: maybe try on #ubuntu-touch as well?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I just looked at UbuntuShapeForItem.qml
<nic-doffay> I don't see what could be of help there?
<sil2100> Saviq_: hi!
<sil2100> Saviq_: so, I fixed up the test packages list to enable the check job for the unity8 stack, I also did a test run in jenkins
<sil2100> Saviq_: there are some test failures though - could you and your team take a look?
<sil2100> Saviq_: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/591/
<Saviq> sil2100, uhm, that's not "some" failures - every single test failed
<Saviq> sil2100, "09:58:41.723 INFO __init__:333 - DBusException while attempting to get PID for org.freedesktop.DBus: DBusException("Could not get PID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name",)"
<Saviq> sil2100, that sounds bad?
<sil2100> Every single test? I saw there were 20 tests and 11 failed, so hm
<sil2100> But maybe I looked wrong?
<Saviq> sil2100, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/591/ says "22 errors"?
<sil2100> Saviq: in overall, 11 on one machine and 11 on the other
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, 11 tests with multiple scenarios
<sil2100> Saviq: so it's 11/20
<sil2100> So, it looks as if 9 still passed?
<Saviq> sil2100, ah, what's your guys' resolution?
<Saviq> sil2100, and could we have recordmydesktop?
<sil2100> Saviq: there is recordmydesktop :) Let me paste you the link to the videos
<sil2100> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/591/label=autopilot-ati/artifact/results/autopilot/videos/ <- from ATI
<Saviq> sil2100, so, for the two indicator_client ones we need indicator-battery
<sil2100> Ok, noted
<sil2100> Will add that
<Saviq> sil2100, except it's not available in distro...
<sil2100> Saviq: so it's not the same as indicator-power?
<Saviq> sil2100, no, not yet
<sil2100> hmmm
<Saviq> sil2100, we're moving *onto* indicator-power soon, though
<Saviq> sil2100, so it might not make sense to do anything there
<Saviq> sil2100, and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/591/label=autopilot-ati/artifact/results/autopilot/videos/unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_hide_hud_click%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%2010%29.ogv
<Saviq> sil2100, our window didn't fit, 'cause of the launcher...
<Saviq> let me see if we can make that better
<sil2100> Saviq: so as didrocks mentioned, some errors might be related to interaction with unity7... ok
<Saviq> sil2100, we do adapt to smaller resolutions
<Saviq> sil2100, by means of halving the size of the window when we don't fit...
<Saviq> sil2100, but obviously didn't take struts into account
<didrocks> yeah, it seems struts are not taken into account
<Saviq> dednick, what's the status of us switching onto indicator-power, btw?
<didrocks> Saviq: on the indicator-power thing, maybe just skip the test for now with a big blinking TODO/FIXME? :)
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, will probably skip them
<dednick> Saviq: we need new qmenumodel from larsu before we do any new indicators. new ones are somewhat less supposed than we thought.
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 for the other one, can we do something? like stop unity7 for the time of the test?
<dednick> s/supposed/supported
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100, or maybe hide the launcher at least
<Saviq> didrocks, I get that you'd probably rather not :)
<Saviq> but maybe we can solve it somehow without us reducing the res even more
<didrocks> Saviq: I would be on the "hide the launcher"
<didrocks> than stopping unity7
<didrocks> (as it will respawn without the upstart job)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, /me too
<didrocks> Saviq: do you have a way to do that in a setUp() in your tests?
<Saviq> didrocks, probably - via a gsetting
<didrocks> right, let me find the key, one sec
<sil2100> +1
<dednick> Saviq: i was looking into getting them working without it, but it's quite a bit of work that will most likely be removed once unitymenumodel is around.
<Saviq> dednick, ok
<dednick> and all the icons are different between battery and power :( so will need to update assets
<didrocks> Saviq: it's a relocatable key FYI
<didrocks> Saviq: org.compiz.unityshell
<didrocks> under /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/
<didrocks> launcher-hide-mode
<Saviq> didrocks, relocatable?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, gsettings relocatable schema
<Saviq> didrocks, no idea what that means :D
<didrocks> https://developer.gnome.org/gio/2.32/GSettings.html
<didrocks> Normally, a schema has as fixed path that determines where the settings are stored in the conceptual global tree of settings. However, schemas can also be 'relocatable', i.e. not equipped with a fixed path. This is useful e.g. when the schema describes an 'account', and you want to be able to store a arbitrary number of accounts.
<didrocks> Saviq: just a warning the way to access it is under a specific path
<didrocks> Saviq: this is what I'm doing in gnome-control-center:
<didrocks> priv->unity_settings = g_settings_new_with_path (UNITY_GSETTINGS_SCHEMA, UNITY_GSETTINGS_PATH);
<didrocks> with #define UNITY_GSETTINGS_SCHEMA "org.compiz.unityshell"
<didrocks> #define UNITY_PROFILE_PATH "/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/"
<didrocks> #define UNITY_GSETTINGS_PATH UNITY_PROFILE_PATH"unityshell/"
<didrocks> then:
<didrocks> g_settings_set_int (priv->unity_settings, UNITY_LAUNCHERHIDE_KEY, value);
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any idea about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5907226/ ?
<didrocks> (value being an int, 0/1)
<didrocks> UNITY_LAUNCHERHIDE_KEY: "launcher-hide-mode"
<didrocks> Saviq: does it make sense?
<Saviq> didrocks, kinda :)
<Saviq> didrocks, do I have to reset it afterwards?
<Saviq> didrocks, or are the machines reverted?
<didrocks> Saviq: the whole machine is snapshotted first, and then reverted
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> Saviq: so, don't worry about the revert ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: you want to change that in the test's setUp?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, probably
<sil2100> Saviq: then the clean way is to add the revert back in a cleanUp call, since setUp is called on every test anyway
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, I need to revert in case people run it on their desktops
<tsdgeos> Saviq: woot
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where does that come from?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, crash on manta
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on startup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 1 of every 50 runs or so
<tsdgeos> wow
<tsdgeos> nope :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although I'm not sure the bt is correct, gdb is not working with me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would you care to spend a minute with the core dump?
<tsdgeos> 5.0 or 5.1?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 5.0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good point
 * Saviq will have to try with 5./1
<Saviq> -/
<tsdgeos> yeah i think it's better you try 5.1 first
<tsdgeos> and if it still crashes then we put some time on it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> ok, /me tries to get qt5.1 going on the device...
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 hmm http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5907259/
<Saviq> didrocks, I seem to be changing something else
<Saviq> didrocks, as the setting changes, but not in dconf
<seb128> Saviq, what's the issue?
<Saviq> seb128, I'm trying to hide the unity7 launcher for unity8 tests on the machines
<Saviq> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5907259/
<Saviq> seb128, but I seem to be changing something else...
<seb128> Saviq, how do you check it's not written in dconf?
<Saviq> seb128, dconf-editor
<Saviq> seb128, and the fact unity7 doesn't react :)
<seb128> Saviq, what's the env? writting to dconf requires a connection to the service over dbus
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> missing /
<Saviq> interesting
<seb128> it works with it?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, trailing slash is needed
<Saviq> for new_with_path
<seb128> that seems error prone, maybe mention it to desrt
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, will do
<Saviq> jeez and it segfaults with wrong schema...
<seb128> yeah, gsettings abort() on missing schemas
<seb128> they are considered as part of the installation
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 bug #1204480 btw
<ubot5> bug 1204480 in Autopilot "Display should include strut information" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204480
<mzanetti> Saviq: pong
<mzanetti> err... ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, did I ping?
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you have a couple of minutes to give some opinion?
<dandrader> dednick, Saviq: do you mind if I rename the context property ApplicationArguments to applicationArguments? Otherwise it's impossible to mock it from within a QML file.
<Saviq> dednick, +1, it should never have been uppercase
<sil2100> Saviq: true, +1
<dednick> dandrader: fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, gimme 5?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<sil2100> Saviq: let's poke the autopilot guys with that
<Saviq> seb128, ugh, how can I check if a schema is installed? list_schemas() doesn't include org.compiz.unityshell...
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑?
<Saviq> ah list_relocatable_schemas :)
<seb128> Saviq, right
<didrocks> Saviq: back, yeah, I was doing that in g-c-c
<Saviq> mzanetti, I remember about you, will ping when off the phone
<mzanetti> Saviq: np
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'm sure you're just waiting for the next ListView bug to fix it, right?
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> lol
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/tweak-autopilot-for-daily/+merge/176679 ← can you test with a branch?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: lol no :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you found one?
<Saviq> dednick, FIFO :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, here
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... if an item shrinks and the others move with a displace animation and at the same time there is a move() operation in the model which would also trigger the displace animation it leaves a gap between items
<Saviq> sil2100, should I maybe Recommend gi there? so that it gets installed if it isn't?
<mzanetti> Saviq: lp:~mzanetti/unity8/dnd-and-quicklists
<mzanetti> Saviq: I kinda fixed what I wanted to ask before, but still it doesn't look good and as vesar is on vacation I'd like someone else to brainstorm how to do it
<dednick> Saviq: unping :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: with that branch, try the drag and drop a bit
<Saviq> dednick, oof
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: mind -> explosion
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hehe
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok. again, a bit slower:
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you have a ListView with items and a displace animation
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if one of the items shrinks, the others will move according to that animation
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so far that works
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: now, while this moving happens, there can be a beginMoveRows()/endMoveRows() operation (especially with drag'n'drop)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: because of the moving item, the displace animation would be triggered again to animate the reordering
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if that collides with the already running animation it breaks somehow and just stops the animation, causing a gap between items
<sil2100> Saviq: hmm, currently the jenkins job that allows us to test certain 'branches' is not working, so it would be hard to get this tested ;/
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, can you review, then?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you can reproduce with my launcher branch: ~mzanetti/unity8/dnd-and-quicklists
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, i see, i was thinking of the LVWPH first
<tsdgeos> and was confused as we don't have displacement animations there
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, few things: a) the quicklist should disappear as soon as you move the item out if its initial position (by a minmal threshold like 2dp or something)
<sil2100> Saviq: reviewing in a sec
<Saviq> b) the space where the item is supposed to get back in should be the size of the item, not just a small gap, if the item is over the launcher
<Saviq> small if its outside of the launcher (see unity7's behaviour here)
<mzanetti> Saviq: not really according to design
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, when I drop it back in, it's folded at first and unfolds
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. thats requested from design
<Saviq> wha?
<Saviq> but you're dragging it unfolded?
 * Saviq no get it
<mzanetti> Saviq: let me forward the design video
<Saviq> mzanetti, something weird is happening with the folded items at start/end - they get unfolded and refolded when you drop the item
<Saviq> mzanetti, which, I believe, is a problem again with the small gap and unfolding item
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... those are the things where I wanted to brainstorm
<mzanetti> Saviq: but wait for the design video so we have a common starting point
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<dandrader> dednick, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lp1116207/+merge/175163
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://ubuntuone.com/5LVsZIjJUxwSB3dT1pitJa
<mzanetti> Saviq: I was told that they agreed on a combination of the first one and the second one
<mzanetti> Saviq: which means the unfolding when dropping and with the small space
<Saviq> jeez why is u1 so slow :/
<Saviq> 160kBps
<mzanetti> Saviq: but yeah... I think I need more precise specs
<Saviq> on a 60Mbps link...
<mzanetti> yeah... took me quite a while to upload it
<dednick> dandrader: qmenumodel-qml is part of the install deps for unity8. :(
<Saviq> mzanetti, people.c.c seems much better recently
<Saviq> mzanetti, (than u1, that is)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. next time
 * mzanetti feels slightly sick :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, from all the beer and water you drank on Monday?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I was fine yesterday... only started like an hour ago
<mzanetti> but yeah... can't exclude that possibility
<sil2100> Saviq: looking at the branch - it's not urgent, but maybe indeed a gir Recommends might be welcome, but we should be temporarily fine without that
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll add
<Saviq> sil2100, will gir1.2-glib-2.0 be enough?
<Saviq> sil2100, or something for python to support gir, too?
<Saviq> sil2100, python-gi?
<dednick> dandrader: gr.. ok missing from control source deps, it needs to be in the build-deps then. :(
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess we could add that too, since python-dbus recommends python-gi, which is being used by pthon-autopilot but it's best to have both
<sil2100> Saviq: so python-gi and gir1.2-glib-2.0
<Saviq> sil2100, pushed
<dandrader> dednick, ermm.. missing what?
<dednick> qmenumodel-qml
<dednick> Saviq: if an external library is needed for unity8 tests, then it needs to be in build-deps right?
<dednick> Saviq: CI qmluitests tests.
<Saviq> dednick, yes, and runtime
<dednick> dandrader: ^ can you add qmenumodel-qml to the Source dependencies of debian/control and remove the mock code? should fix the problem.
<Saviq> dednick, actually
<Saviq> dednick, I wonder if we should add it to the job directly
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's your say?
<Saviq> mzanetti, runtime deps for qmluitests?
<dednick> Saviq: bzr bd wont work though.
<dednick> ?
<dednick> or does it only go though unit tests?
<Saviq> dednick, is it a qmltest or a qmluitest?
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh? why would that be required?
<greyback> Saviq: standup
 * greyback suspects Saviq secretly enjoys taking notes
<mzanetti> lol
<dednick> Saviq: i'm guessing it's a qmluitest.
<kgunn> tsdgeos: can you describe a little more "flaky"
<kgunn> mterry: you forgot to mention you'll support 3 diff optional configs for 3 months ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: one small thing before approving globally!
<mterry> kgunn, :)
<kgunn> mterry: which btw...i'm only a fan of the one (greeter as regular client)
<sil2100> Saviq: could you just add some XXX: comment in the fn_auto_brightness check?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: apps randomly closing sometimes, and stuff like that
<sil2100> Saviq: so that it would be directly visible that it's a workaround
<kgunn> tsdgeos: oh...wow...yeah, that'd fall in to the category of "flaky"
<mzanetti> dammit... unity8 still keeps on freaking out on the Nexus4... 80% CPU all the time :(
<dednick> Saviq: i'm presuming you meant qmlunittest vs qmluitest?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: after a reboot all is better, i'm guessing that it was the phone was "dirty" after a day of using if for all kind of weird development stuff
<dandrader> dednick, ok, will try that
<mterry> greyback, did lp:~unity-team/unity/unity8-mir/ get moved somewhere?
<greyback> mterry: yep, is now lp:unity-mir
<mterry> greyback, OK
<dandrader> dednick, done
<Saviq> dednick, can you get back on mumble for a sec?
<mterry> greyback, hrm, hard to merge from it, after having merged from old unity8-mir now that unity8-mir is deleted (bzr can't recreate history)
<greyback> mterry: oh sorry, I didn't read your message properly
<greyback> mterry: lp:unity-mir is a library+qml plugins which unity8 will use. lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8-integrate-mir/ i spin of unity8 which use unity-mir
<greyback> mterry: sorry for the change, but this should stabilize now
<mterry> greyback, ah...  ok.  the unity8-integrate-mir branch used to be out of date in favor of unity8-mir, IIRC.  Now it's back in vogue
 * mterry 's head spins
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, unit ones are run in debhelper's autotest, ui ones are not
<dednick> dandrader|lunch: sorry to dick about. We want to have it mocked.
<greyback> mterry: confusion understood, sorry about that
<mterry> greyback, no worries, I get that we're in flux
<dandrader|lunch> dednick, ok, will just rollback my last commit then
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, doing
<nic-doffay> Saviq, can you get in touch when you have a moment.
<Saviq> sil2100, pushed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, 'fraid it's gonna be in at least an hour, going into a meeting now
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but write away, if it's a simple one I might push it through in the mean time
<nic-doffay> Saviq, no problem. It's not too simple sadly.
<nic-doffay> Can crack on with the selector MP
<dednick> larsu: how goes qmenumodel ? :)
<larsu> dednick: reviewing my code from back then right now. MR will come today.
<larsu> doesn't look like there's much missing
<larsu> until you look at it I assume :D
<olli> greyback, Saviq nice video
<olli> thanks to everybody involved
<olli> racarr, I guess too
<greyback> olli: thanks. Working on making it even better
<olli> greyback, we should get tthat into the test build
<olli> soon
<olli> :)
<Saviq> greyback, you get a slap for not CC'ing olli on the email yesterday ;)
 * olli will bug saviq and kgunn in a bit about that
<dednick> larsu: \o/
<greyback> olli: Saviq: I was respecting the chain of command :)
<Saviq> lol
<olli> yeah, I get respect
<olli> d'oh ;)
<mterry> kgunn, aw crap, I forgot about launching the camera and phone apps in the greeter
<mterry> kgunn, that may be a blocker for client-only greeter
<mterry> duh, I'm not used to actually launching those, forgot we do that in greeter session rather than user's
<seb128> mterry, hey, does the greeter have an option to make sound on lock/unlock atm? if not is that on the roadmap?
<mterry> seb128, does not make a sound right now.  I don't believe that's on the design mocks.  katie ?
<seb128> mterry, the system settings mockups have the option: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-sound.png
<seb128> mterry, bottom item there
<katie> mterry, seb128 its not in the design mocks... there is, will be a sound in the future
<mterry> katie, so not for 13.10?
<seb128> hum
<katie> mterry, seb128 let me find out
<seb128> katie, thanks
<seb128> we either need to implement it or to drop the item from the system settings for 13.10
<Cimi> mm weird
<Cimi> Saviq, I removed crossfadeimage, added import Ubuntu.Components 0.1 to the tst_CrossFadeImage.qml we have in the shell, just to cross-test
<Cimi> Saviq, it complains about line 27, "Invalid alias location"
<Cimi> property alias crossFade: crossFadeImage.crossFade
<Cimi> but I read SDK code, and crossFade is a public property of CrossFadeImage
 * Cimi epic fail
<Cimi> price to pay when you have too many files opened and you were looking at the wrong one
<olli> dandrader|lunch, ping
<katie> seb128, mterry, there are no sounds at the moment.. there will be at some point in the future - that's all I can tell you!
<Saviq> Cimi, ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos can you guys do https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity8/unity-scope-data/+merge/176274
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> was just searching for one I could do
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos I'll still look through it, just don't want to block gatox
<seb128> mpt, ^ what katie said ... it would be useful to figure out of the "lock sound" is on the roadmap for v1 or not
<Cimi> Saviq, I realised the SDK has less properties
<Cimi> Saviq, shall we add them to the SDK?
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno, you tell me
<Saviq> Cimi, since the CFI was taken from us, it was removed for a reason, probably?
<Cimi> Saviq, it's simply removes two properties that were controlling some corner cases
<Cimi> mzanetti, CFI in SDK lack of crossFade and fadeInFirst properties, you think they are important?
<Saviq> Cimi, not me you should talk to about those, remember? ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, it behaves like with crossFade: false
<Cimi> mzanetti, and fadeInFirst: false
<Saviq> Cimi, I think mterry might know, too ↑
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah. they are needed otherwise the Greeter will look weird at startup
<Cimi> ok
<sil2100> greyback: oh noes!
<Cimi> will ask SDK to add them
<greyback> sil2100: what??!!
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'm a bit confused about that testImage you added in the Shell.qml here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958
<mzanetti> Cimi: can't see any reason why this is all needed
<sil2100> greyback: hi! I wanted to test some new packaging changes to unity-mir but again there seems to be a FTBFS, I suspect an API change
<greyback> sil2100: correct, I'm working on it. Gimme an hour
<sil2100> <o>
<sil2100> greyback: excellent!
<greyback> sil2100: in then, have a lie down. Nothing to worry about :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, to fallback when the image is broken?
<greyback> s/in/until/
<mzanetti> Cimi: still don't see why the CrossFade image wouldn't be enough for that
<Cimi> mzanetti, what?
<Cimi> mzanetti, we're talking on two different things
<mzanetti> yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, one is the branch for gsettings
<Cimi> mzanetti, one is I am looking into removing crossfadeimage from shell
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah. I'm talking about the gsetting branch
<mzanetti> anyways, I'll check it out and test myseldf
<mzanetti> -d
<Cimi> mzanetti, we fallback to the default background
<Cimi> mzanetti, when the image is broke
<Cimi> I thought it was a good idea might be wrong
<mzanetti> Cimi: seems like a rather dirty hack to me... but there could well be things I don't see yet... gimme a few minutes to check details
<mterry> Cimi, (forgive me if I missed this in scrollback, but) crossfade is used in greeter
<Cimi> mterry, indeed
<kgunn> mterry: hmmm, wondering....would camera app be any different than rendering infographic/launcher/pin screen....in a way, its just another window
<Cimi> mterry, we were wondering if the crossfadeimage in the sdk is enough
<kgunn> mterry: i don't think this kills the greeter-as-normal-mir-client concept
<mterry> Cimi, probably.  I'm not super familiar, but we don't use anything special from ours
<mterry> kgunn, camera app is different because it's a separate process
<mterry> kgunn, we *could* go down the road of making bits of the camera app re-usable in the greeter as native widgets
<kgunn> mterry: its what i was thinking....but yeah...kinda gives you heartburn thinking about it
<kgunn> mterry: what you really want it seems is a special way to load camera into greeter process...at least the rendering bits
<mterry> kgunn, like xembed!  ;)
<mzanetti> Cimi: is there a way to set the background image through command line?
<kgunn> mterry: surely there's a qt version
<Cimi> mzanetti, probably through dcong
<Cimi> dconf
<kgunn> e.g. just sounds like a problem that would;ve come up enough to do something about
<mterry> kgunn, I wouldn't be surprised if not.  xembed was mostly reviled as a hack
<kgunn> mterry: one man's hack is another man's much needed soln ;)
<mterry> kgunn, I mean, we have a solution for "showing a window inside a session" and we call it mirserver, eh?  :)
<kgunn> mterry: true
<mterry> kgunn, if we want to make camera and phone apps giant qml plugins with the barest of main() wrappers around them, we could re-use them as special cases in the greeter
<mterry> kgunn, that wouldn't work later when we want to support more apps, but could work for 13.10
<kgunn> mterry: yeah
<kgunn> mterry: i was trying to think...what reasons
<mzanetti> *shrug* The infographics looks quite bad with a non-purple background
<kgunn> we had for not wanting to be server side...and only one i can come up with
<Saviq> jeez what is it, security breach week or something?
<mzanetti> Saviq: what happened?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ubuntu forums, OVH, now Simple Machines forums
<kgunn> is adding a bunch of naff api's to the shell/internal client api of mir
<kgunn> mterry: or was there something else?
<kgunn> racarr: ^
<mzanetti> Saviq: not to forget developer.apple.com
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't know that, not there ;)
 * Saviq likes him a Password Hasher
<mterry> kgunn, hold on one moment
<kgunn> racarr: we forgot about greeter needing to launch camera app...so we're discussing whether or not we can still go "regaular mir client" with the greeter
<mterry> kgunn, you're asking why we didn't put the greeter in u-s-c?  or why we didn't want to be a mirserver ourselves like the shell?
<kgunn> mterry: i might need re-education....i thot out of 3 choices, there was 1) greeter in shell (security killer), 2) greeter "like shell" server side of u-s-c's mir, 3) greeter as regular client to u-s-c's mir
<kgunn> mterry: if this is correct, i assume we're talking about choosing between #2 & 3
<mterry> kgunn, there was a fourth option (greeter in u-s-c itself) that was also a security killer
<mterry> kgunn, so "server side" is a confusing term (in u-s-c or a mirserver talking to u-s-c)
<mterry> kgunn, but we didn't want to be #2 because there is risk of not getting multiple simultaneous mirservers performant
<mterry> kgunn, we may *have* to go #2 though
<kgunn> mterry: sorry...u-s-c doesn't really do anything but launch a mir server....so, when you say "in usc" i assume you mean the mir it just launched
<dandrader> olli, pong
<sil2100> Saviq: hmm, CI seems a bit irritated with your branch?
<sil2100> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/768/consoleFull
<Saviq> sil2100, it hanged
<mterry> kgunn, I'm going to make a quick drawing
<Saviq> sil2100, it should merge fine
<sil2100> Saviq: it's still autolanding, but hm
<sil2100> Saviq: ok
<kgunn> mterry: thanks! needed i think
<olli> dandrader, is there any chance my magic trackpad can do 2 finger horizontal swipes
<olli> dandrader, like I can scroll vertically, but not horizontally
<olli> 13.10
<bregma> I don't believe the synaptics driver provides horizontal scrolling
<Saviq> olli, hmm mine only does with shift
<dandrader> olli, +1 on what bregma said
<Saviq> kgunn, you joining?
<Saviq> greyback, do you remember the google doc where we discussed the orientation?
<Saviq> greyback, it was some "window management apis" or something
<greyback> Saviq: not really. Am looking
<Saviq> greyback, it was your review of the app manager apis
<greyback> Saviq: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1A0ZmFpVdIhkz7zwmdee7749RjdoKiz7erwytbPz4UoE/edit
<Saviq> uh
<greyback> had very little to do with orientation
<mterry> kgunn, shared doc with you
<kgunn> mterry: will take a look....(busy for a next hour or so...we'll talk more later)
<mterry> kgunn, k
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity8/unity-scope-data/+merge/176274 ? I have the phone setup for unity-mir and going back to "regular unity" it's like 2 hours forth and back at least
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'd have a IMHO cleaner proposal for this. You ok with me pushing to your branch?
<mzanetti> Cimi: in case you don't agree you can revert it ofc
<Cimi> mzanetti, obviusly
<Cimi> mzanetti, that's why I push with unity-team
<Cimi> mzanetti, obviusly
<Cimi> ops
<mzanetti> Cimi: still I think its not nice to push to someones branch without asking first
<mzanetti> Cimi: pushed
<mzanetti> Cimi: I hope I didn't miss some corner cases
<mzanetti> Cimi: the sourceSize thing is gone, but I think your's didn't work either because CrossFadeImage's sourceSize property is readonly for some reason
<Cimi> mmm was working for me
<Cimi> nevermind
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah right... the backgroundImage was a regular image before... I just changed it to be a CrossFadeImage
<mzanetti> Cimi: with your latest revision only the Greeter would crossfade, but not the background image
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, and in theory is fine
<Cimi> mzanetti, because you change the bg from the settings app
<Cimi> mzanetti, so you won't see the crossfade
<mzanetti> Cimi: what if the settings app runs in the side stage?
<mzanetti> Cimi: or windowed on the desktop (in the future)
<Cimi> mzanetti,  I don't have a nexus 10 :P
<mzanetti> right...
<Cimi> you're right
<mzanetti> the easiest way to deal with a problem is to ignore it
<mzanetti> :P
<Cimi> which problem?
<Cimi> hah
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> bb in a bit
<Cimi> taking the bus to the office
<olli> kgunn, bregma, Saviq ... quick follow up thought from the u8/main discussion
<olli> we have been discussion our opinion whether asac will proceed of getting a FFe or not, but not really what the impact is on us if U8 lands in main
<olli> Saviq indicated that there ain't none, other than the time it would take to do the watermark
<olli> as for us it doesn't matter if we are in (Main & FFe) or PPA
<olli> for touch images
<Saviq> +1
<olli> is that right?
<kgunn> olli: right....cause we can basically ignore all bugs
<Saviq> olli, we will just stop releasing into main on FF
<olli> Saviq, unless asac pulls out the FFe (which we are doubtful of)
<bregma> so, like doing an upstream release and freezing that version in distro?
<Cimi> Saviq, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1204565
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204565 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CrossFadeImage needs properties to control crossfade and fade" [Undecided,New]
<olli> bregma, I guess and then continue in PPA if we don't have a FFe
<Saviq> s/main/distro/
<Saviq> olli, yup
<olli> Saviq, and the point about having a better experience in few weeks... if we get a FFe, we can still improve it also for the desktop (basically for free) but if not, we will just take what we have for the desktop
<olli> but this isn't impacted by or impacting landing u8 in main either, is it?
<Saviq> olli, no, as long as we're not blocked by FF to work on unity8 or any of its dependencies
<Saviq> paulliu, hey, with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5908021/ I can enable home, but the generic preview fails sometimes with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5908027/
<Saviq> paulliu, could you have a look tomorrow?
<paulliu> Saviq: sure
<olli> Saviq, bregma, kgunn, so to conclude this topic: U8 is being pulled from a PPA today for the touch build, pushing u8 into main will increase the build quality, in the worst case (i.e. no FF for u8 and all its dependencies) we switch back to use a PPA at FF which for us is not an issue... is that a fair statement?
<Saviq> olli, yes
<bregma> olli, agreed
<olli> looking for a +/- 1 from all of you, don't want to override what we just discussed, but I think we discussed the wrong question
<olli> kgunn, up to you now ;)
<kgunn> olli: agree
<Saviq> biab o/
<olli> kgunn, Saviq, bregma the only impact/question is... in what position are we with regards to daily landing/daily image tests
<olli> are we prepared to be green on the dashboards when we land u8 in main
<Saviq> olli, yes, the three platform-api bugs I posted yesterday have fixes (merged or MR'd at least)
<Saviq> olli, the occasional crash (about 2% of runs) I'm investigating is in Qt, need to check whether 5.1 helps there
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks can you guys push the button on another unity8 test run?
<sil2100> Saviq: it's rolling now
<Saviq> sil2100, ah, awesome
<sil2100> Saviq: I already re-deployed and re-ran the stack, waiting for builds to finish
<Saviq> sil2100, what's the "source" jenkins for it? can I access it through the VPN?
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, let me give you the link to the stack
<sil2100> greyback: I see your merge to fix the FTBFS in unity-mir!
<greyback> sil2100: no you don't
<sil2100> :(
<greyback> sil2100: /almost/ there
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: Saviq: passed \o/
<didrocks> Saviq: do you still want blocking publication?
<didrocks> (in next)
<greyback> sil2100: quick fix for FTBFS landed, no point blocking you
<dandrader> mzanetti,  is autolanding disabled, broken or something of the like?
<dandrader> my MP is consistently and utterly failing https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lp1116207/+merge/175163
<mzanetti> dandrader: /tmp/buildd/unity8-7.81.3+13.10.20130718ubuntu.unity.next/tests/qmltests/tst_Shell.qml: bad whitespace in line 194
<dandrader> mzanetti, excellent! (I'm surprised you're still on duty) where did you find this line?
<dandrader> mzanetti, nevermind. got it. I should check all those different urls...
<dandrader> bad dandrader
<mzanetti> dandrader: cd .bazaar && make isntall
<mzanetti> dandrader: cd .bazaar && make install
<dandrader> mzanetti, right, your magic bazaar plugin. thanks
<dandrader> well, such false alarms should no longer happen :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: the latest version of the bazaar plugin is really usable imo
<mzanetti> dandrader: I understand that the first version was way too annoying for anyone to actually use it
<mzanetti> dandrader: but now it only checks for such nasty mistakes as whitespaces which makes it really fast
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, just tried it. works fine
<dandrader> mzanetti, it simply issues "make test", right?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah. and if it fails, it backups your commit message so you can easily uncommit, fix and commit -F message.txt
<mzanetti> dandrader: so you don't have to type the message again
<dandrader> hmm, interesting
<dandrader> EOD
<sil2100> Saviq: \o/ did you see the results?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: ping
<sil2100> Saviq: the check job is green, all tests passed it seems
<sil2100> Saviq: sadly, Didier is away so I can't ask him if we have permission to publish the stack
<mzanetti> sil2100: if it compiles, ship it!
<mzanetti> :P
<sil2100> pff ;p
 * Saviq reads all the pings...
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, we don't want that yet
<Saviq> greyback, hey, I asked Jamie to file the bugs against unity-mir as well, so that we make sure we have them fixed/not applicable
<Saviq> greyback, feel free to reassign if needed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir
<greyback> Saviq: ack
<kgunn> mterry_: ok...i added mir's to your picture & think we are totally thinking the same
<kgunn> also, in the instance of option4 - i think there are other issues besides security
<kgunn> that is...what does window management
<kgunn> acually scratch that
<kgunn> that's an issue in both 3 & 4
<mterry_> kgunn, yup, looks good.  And yeah, window management is a problem.  I had previously thought #3 would work because I forgot that the greeter will have clients for 13.10
<kgunn> mterry_: so phone and camera...
<kgunn> mterry_: how does the launcher work? is the shell technically a client ?
<kgunn> of greeter that is
<mterry_> kgunn, no...
<mterry_> kgunn, the greeter acts like its own shell.  And the launcher widget itself is just a widget, built into the shell (so shell and greeter can share the code, but each have their own launcher)
<kgunn> mterry_:
<kgunn> ah
<mterry_> kgunn, that's why the launcher and indicators are not a problem, they are just internal widgets
<mterry_> kgunn, but obviously phone and camera are different
<kgunn> mterry_: right...i guess, in order to avoid
<kgunn> taking in camera/phone components
<kgunn> we would need camera/phone to
<kgunn> create a thin main as you were suggesting earlier
<kgunn> allowing us to "widgetize" them
<mterry_> kgunn, yeah
<mterry_> have the bulk of their code be in a plugin form, that the greeter could load
<kgunn> mterry_: i don't really see a way around it
<mterry_> kgunn, well, we could do the original option #2
<mterry_> which has its own risks
<kgunn> mterry_: i actually think tvoss is right on that one tho....
<kgunn> mainly we will have performance issues for a while
<kgunn> as we have deprioritized android bypass
<kgunn> (+ even if we reprioritize android bypass....its not obvioulsy easy because we use
<kgunn> binaries and there's lots of assumptions under the hood on many of these hw platforms)
<kgunn> also...memory
<kgunn> that's just too damn many framebuffer sized memory chunks floating around
<mterry_> kgunn, :-/
<mterry_> kgunn, what about 14.04?  Do we think we can go back to option #2 then?
<kgunn> mterry_: maybe Saviq  or others have maybe another idea besides widgetizing
<kgunn> mterry_: wrt going option#2 for 14.04...possibly
<kgunn> its still kinda not the most effecient i think...but if bypass is there
 * Saviq reads backlog
<kgunn> then yeah
 * kgunn shares option diagram with saviq
<Saviq> mterry_, kgunn I think I assumed that "greeter" apps would be launched in a guest session
<Saviq> but then assumed we'd have bypass...
<cyphermox> mzanetti: pong?
<mterry_> Saviq, (a) that's a tad slower and (b) would still introduce another Mir server floating around
<Saviq> mterry_, kgunn "widgetizing" camera and phone would be good for those, maybe a few other core/trusted apps
<Saviq> mterry_, kgunn but it's supposed to be possible for all apps to have an unlocked mode
<mterry_> Saviq, not for 13.10, but yeah
<Saviq> mterry_, kgunn like, for example, you can create notes in... notes, events in calendar
<mterry_> and even then, theoretically only those that have added explicit support for it.  So that could mean this widgetization process
<Saviq> mterry_, but that would mean running arbitrary code in greeter
<Saviq> mterry_, I can tell you already security will nix it ;)
<mterry_> Saviq, greeter isn't root
<Saviq> mterry_, but it could still crash it
<Saviq> mterry_, and do stuff which apps shouldn't be able to do, if it's in the same process
<mterry_> Saviq, true, which sucks.  But that's a design issue not a security one
<mterry_> Saviq, but I agree there are problems with things being in-process
<mterry_> Saviq, kgunn: long term, if we want the "arbitrary app can run unlocked in greeter" mode, we'll want the greeter to be a real mirserver
<Saviq> mterry_, or for it to launch a guest session, right?
<mterry_> (or run them in greeter, which is another mirserver anyway)
<mterry_> *guest
<Saviq> mterry_, we could think of a stripped down, no-shell session that would launch almost instantly
<kgunn> Saviq: you mean "no-shell" session for the apps in question?
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, if app is launched in unlocked mode
<Saviq> kgunn, the app could get launched in a minimal shell
<Saviq> kgunn, where greeter would still handle launcher and panel
<Saviq> kgunn, overlaid over the user session (although I understand this may be costly)
<Saviq> so if people tell me that's not feasible - that's ok
<mterry_> Saviq, tough for 13.10 for sure  :)
<Saviq> mterry_, weren't we talking long-term? ;)
<Saviq> mterry_, for 13.10 I'm good with widgetizing just the core apps
<Saviq> +few
<kgunn> Saviq: is that something we should take on? (to minimize external deps :)
<kgunn> or ask first...
<Saviq> kgunn, TBH it's QML...
<mterry_> kgunn, who is in charge of camera and phone apps?
<Saviq> mterry_, bfiller
<mterry_> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, so it's already "widgetized"
<Saviq> kgunn, as long as we set the environment up the way QML expects it, you can just load the app's main QML and be done with it
 * kgunn loves it when we catch a break
<Saviq> QML of the app expects it, I mean
<Saviq> so it might mean a) fixing the apps to not do stuff in their main() if possible
<mterry_> Saviq, depends how easy their qml makes it I imagine
<Saviq> mterry_, if their main()s are heavy it's wrong anyway
<Saviq> mterry, and if everything is in plugins - we're done
<kgunn> Saviq: mterry_ shouldn't the environ be set up proper i mean we are using it for infographic, launcher, pin screen
<Saviq> kgunn, what I mean by that is that apps may be doing stuff in their main()
<Saviq> kgunn, like setting some context properties
<Saviq> kgunn, initializing some stuff
<Saviq> kgunn, so either we need to do the same in Greeter's main() - but that'd not be nice since we'd be doing it regardless of whether you actually load the app in the greeter or not
<Saviq> kgunn, or move those out of main() into plugins
<kgunn> Saviq: gotcha
<Saviq> kgunn, at which point you just load the QML of the app and you're done
<Saviq> kgunn, only thing is, of course, that's insecure
<mterry> Saviq, insecure in that we're loading "arbitrary" qml?
<Saviq> kgunn, but would be fine for some core apps (even long-term - for them to be faster)
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<kgunn> right...but we trust these guys
<Saviq> mterry, and whatever that QML brings with it
<mterry> Saviq, not arbitrary, and we're already relatively untrusted
<Saviq> mterry, with core apps that's not arbitrary - of course
<kgunn> yea! we're back to greeter as a regular mir client
<Saviq> mterry, that's why I said it can be fine for core apps
<kgunn> racarr: ^
<mterry> Saviq, yar
<Saviq> mterry, but long-term that's not going to cut it
<Saviq> IMO
 * mterry starts working on that pure-client branch again
<Saviq> did you see guys? we've passed the $5M mark a while ago
<mterry> Saviq, yeah... if we ever want 3rd party apps to do that, I agree
<Saviq> $40k ago, to be exact
<mterry> $32 million is so much
<Saviq> mterry, that's not an if, AFAIK :D
<Saviq> mterry, it is
<Saviq> mterry, but the 2.5 days look promising
<Saviq> btw, just got the Firefox OS phone
<Saviq> will put out a bigger report later about my feelings
<mterry> interesting
<Saviq> but if anyone wants to know anything in particular, ping me
<Saviq> it's *cheap* for sure... but it's ~€100 with no contract...
<racarr> kgunn: Err. 5 minutes sorry
<racarr> almost finished this input stuff
<kgunn> racarr: no worries...was just telling you we're back to greeter not needing to sully up those internal client i/f's
<racarr> kgunn: Just to see I understand
<racarr> the greeter, is running apps, etc (i.e. CAmera in unlocked mode), and they aren't running in a guest session
<racarr> and are integrated with the greeter UI
<racarr> so the thought was gthe greeter may have to be a mir compositor
<racarr> but instead
<racarr> send around QML for now?
<kgunn> racarr: bingo
<kgunn> racarr: basically....those apps being widgets to the greeter
<racarr> Ok sounds good
<racarr> I actually have a secret fondness that dates back to college for using javascript as an IPC protocol :p
<mzanetti> cyphermox: is the pong still valid?
<cyphermox> mzanetti: yes. the alternative is really boring debugging of bluez
<mzanetti> cyphermox: ah... thats exactly the topic :)
<cyphermox> :)
<cyphermox> mzanetti: what's up?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: what do I need to do to get the bluetooth chip enabled on the Nexus 4?
<cyphermox> ah! this is really cool :)
<cyphermox> mzanetti: take this branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-extras/brcm-rename) and build it on the device, then install the bluetooth-touch package it will create
<cyphermox> you'll need build-essential debhelper bzr bzr-builddeb
<cyphermox> and when installing the package you also need rfkill
<mzanetti> right
<cyphermox> it's just a few upstart jobs to poke the right things
<mzanetti> ok... kinda in the middle of something right now (EOD already and this is spare time activity) but I'll probably bug you again in a few if I run into troubles.
<mzanetti> cyphermox: what I want to do is to check out if QtBluetooth works as expected on our device
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> I suspect it probably does, but yes it's a very valuable test
<cyphermox> what device are you going to try?
<cyphermox> I'd favor a mouse or headset
<cyphermox> I'm seeing some weird crashes with a keyboard, which I'm quickly debugging while I do other stuff
<mzanetti> cyphermox: my use case is mostly a2dp for my car and the stereo headset for running
<cyphermox> perfect
<cyphermox> a2dp does work with bluez, so if QtBluetooth uses bluez you should be good
<cyphermox> mzanetti: feel free to ask if you want pointers on how to link devices from the command line
<mzanetti> QtBluetooth is not involved in a2dp actually... I'm interested in QtBluetooth because I have been the one porting it from Qt4 to Qt5 back then when I was at Nokia
<cyphermox> ok
<mzanetti> and as we never shipped a device with Qt5 I'm still not perfectly sure how good I did :D
<mzanetti> ok... bbiab
<Saviq> mterry, kgunn three more things about greeter - "widgetizing" - I'd refrain from trying to support more than QML in the long run, unless we go for multiple processes - surfaces - and simply a mirserver
<Saviq> mterry, kgunn QML has the added benefit that we can set QML2_IMPORT_PATH to supply the same interface, but a different implementation (proxy, write-only or whatnot) for "locked" apps
<Saviq> mterry, kgunn, and IIUC greeter/lightdm would still remain a mirserver for the system compositor, right? controlling session surfaces?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, plus our greeter client
<Saviq> mterry, right, so lightdm would be mirserver for system compositor, and greeter and sessions would be its clients?
<Saviq> mterry, assuming here that greeter is a special kind of client? or is sessions geometry management built into lightdm?
<mterry> Saviq, lightdm would talk to u-s-c, which would be the system mirserver
<mterry> Saviq, greeter and sessions would be u-s-c's clients
<mterry> Saviq, I think greeter would be normal sort of client (the same way a session is a normal client that happens to also be its own server for subclients)
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, but something needs to control sessions geometry
<Saviq> mterry, so something needs to tell u-s-c what to do
<Saviq> mterry, or is that built into u-s-c
<Saviq> mterry, and in that case, why can't greeter be u-s-c, same as unity8 is session-compositor?
<mterry> Saviq, that bit I don't know
<mterry> Saviq, security in that case, since u-s-c is root
<Saviq> mterry, right
<Saviq> mterry, so we need a mini-shell inside u-s-c to deal with those, or a protocol between greeter and u-s-c I'd say
<Saviq> mterry, who can we clarify that with?
<mterry> Saviq, that sounds like a u-s-c job
<mterry> Saviq, but robert_ancell would know for sure
<Saviq> mterry, ok, I'll grab him when he comes on
<tvoss> mterry, let's assume usc would not require root
<mterry> Saviq, u-s-c is only guy in picture I can imagine doing that.  Out of scope for greeter and lightdm, I'd think (though lightdm does talk to u-s-c to help it know who is on top)
<tvoss> mterry, then greeter could be the system-level shell on top of usc
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, but then it's the greeter that know that it's supposed to slide away and animate the underlying session
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah, that's what I thought would happen, otherwise we introduce the same process split we prevented for user session
<mterry> Saviq, yes and no.  lightdm and u-s-c will probably between them mark the greeter as special or "on top" and when transitions happen, u-s-c can do the animations
<Saviq> mterry, that's a difficult split to make
<Saviq> mterry, see that panel is not supposed to be swiped away on greeter unlock
<Saviq> mterry, do you know why u-s-c needs to be root?
<mterry> tvoss, Saviq: as for why u-s-c is root...  I'm guessing because it controls hardware?
<tvoss> mterry, we can control that, so no reason it _has_ to be root
<Saviq> mterry, it probably just needs to write access to some devices
<mterry> Saviq, right, on greeter unlock we make the greeter semi-transparent and the session beneath bleeds through
<Saviq> mterry, so facls should give us enough granularity
<tvoss> mterry, is that still the active blur?
<mterry> tvoss, it's the "something" blur
<mterry> doesn't need to be active, but needs to be periodic at least
<mterry> i.e. active with a really slow pulse  :)
<tvoss> mterry, ah okay. at any rate, that would require a special flag on the surface (I don't like that) or the greeter to be able to control the compositing iiuc
<tvoss> mterry,  can we have something that at least is calcutable in one pass?
<mterry> tvoss, the way we had been talking with mir folks was that the lightdm process has to name all the sessions for u-s-c anyway.  So it can name the greeter as "Greeter" or some such, so that u-s-c knows to treat it different
<tvoss> mterry, sure, we can do that, not talking about technical feasibility here
<mterry> tvoss, as for one-pass, I'm not familiar with the various blur algorithms.  Haven't researched that much.  mzanetti was last person to investigate blur performance I think
<mterry> tvoss, but you don't like the idea of u-s-c treating greeter specially?
<tvoss> mterry, I think it separates logic where it shouldn't. But you already know that I'm a huge fan of the greeter being a system-level shell
<mterry> tvoss, well, let's ask robert_ancell why/if u-s-c needs root
<mterry> tvoss, that would enable greeter to be in u-s-c if we wanted, from a security standpoint anyway...
<Saviq> mterry, I agree with tvoss here that I always envisioned greeter to be to the system compositor what unity8 is to the session compositor
<Saviq> mterry, so to *be* the system compositor, as unity8 is the session compositor
<Saviq> ok, I think I didn't eat anything today, is it a good time for breakfast?
<mterry> Saviq, :)
<tvoss> Saviq, enjoy :)
<Saviq> tvoss, oh, good, was waiting for someone to actually *reply* mterry :P
<Saviq> didn't know whether it was a good time
<Saviq> it was a valid question, you know!
<tvoss> which one
<Saviq> tvoss, which one what?
<tvoss> which question was valid?
<Saviq> tvoss, the one whether it was a good time for breakfast
<tvoss> Saviq, ah :)
 * Saviq is gonna go now, probably has some sugar-level-related brain issues
<Saviq> jeez $5M...
<Saviq> two days...
<Saviq> if only we can keep it up :)
<Saviq> tvoss, btw, got a Firefox OS phone today, if you have any particular questions
<Saviq> will do a bigger report of my feelings (objective, of course)
<Saviq> tvoss, and will bring to IoM
<tvoss> Saviq, oh that's great
<Kaleo> Saviq: is it any good?
<Saviq> Kaleo, not from the first impressions :/
<Saviq> Kaleo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5908811/ my first-5-minutes notes
<Kaleo> ok
<mterry> Is there a PPA with unity-mir in it?
<mterry> aha!  ~phablet-team/+archive/mir
<mterry> robert_ancell, good morning
<robert_ancell> mterry, hello
<mterry> robert_ancell, oh, I had some questions for ya
 * mterry digs around
<mterry> robert_ancell, ah yes, why does u-s-c need to be root?
<mterry> Saviq, tvoss ^
<tvoss> robert_ancell, hey there :)
<robert_ancell> mterry, to get the DRM device I believe.
<Saviq> robert_ancell, o/
<tvoss> robert_ancell, we could theoretically work around that, couldn't we?
<Saviq> we're not banding against you at all ;)
<robert_ancell> tvoss, According to RAOF we can't yet. It's the same reason X has to run as root.
<mterry> robert_ancell, (this is in service of maybe putting the greeter in-process with u-s-c to avoid having the greeter run another mir server)
<robert_ancell> I'd love it not to be root
<tvoss> robert_ancell, okay, can you check with RAOF?
<robert_ancell> tvoss, I'll ask again, but last time I asked it wasn't something we could work around
<robert_ancell> Putting the greeter in the system compositor will break some assumptions in lightdm
<tvoss> robert_ancell, what are those?
<robert_ancell> mterry, what's wrong with running it as a Mir client? Or what's wrong with running it as a Mir server? Note it will be a nested Mir server, so it wont be as heavy as u-s-c (won't have to access hardware directly)
<robert_ancell> tvoss, that lightdm launches greeters like normal sessions whenever it wants
<mterry> robert_ancell, running as a mirserver is just the standard worries about performance
<tvoss> robert_ancell, it's still overhead on the phone that we could save from my pov
<robert_ancell> Are we sure this is a problem yet?
<mterry> robert_ancell, running as a mir client we realized today will hit some problems when we want to launch some apps like camera or phone in greeter mode
<robert_ancell> yes
<tvoss> robert_ancell, I can tell you we need to optimize Mir even without a system-compositor on the phone
<mterry> robert_ancell, not sure, but likely.  I think the work to fix it got de-prioritized (according to kgunn)
<robert_ancell> tvoss, obviously we need to optimise. But both u-s-c and the shell are going to get this performance hit. Is special casing the greeter going to give us any benefit?
<tvoss> robert_ancell, it would close the loop on a system-level shell and a session-level shell
<mterry> robert_ancell, if we can't run u-s-c as non-root, our current thinking is to have the greeter be a normal client, but run camera and phone in-process as local qml plugins...
<tvoss> robert_ancell, iiuc, the greeter apps need to run in some sort of session
<Saviq> robert_ancell, who controls sessions' geometry?
<robert_ancell> tvoss, yes, or be hacked like mterry said
<tvoss> robert_ancell, out of curiosity: could lightdm talk to just one greeter?
<Saviq> tvoss, long run, yes, we need a session for them, short run we'll build them into the greeter
<robert_ancell> Saviq, Mir will detect geometry (in u-s-c) and pass that to the shell/greeter. Then those pass policy back up the chain and u-s-c applies the policy of the active session
<tvoss> Saviq, sure, but if they are qt-apps, they could as well be clients of the usc (system-level shell, if it's a full-blown shell)
<robert_ancell> tvoss, yes, in theory. But it would be a non-trivial amount of work
<Saviq> robert_ancell, how do we animate the session coming in? or its opacity / scaling?
<robert_ancell> Saviq, the compositor in u-s-c does the animation
<Saviq> robert_ancell, yeah, so that's the problem from my PoV
<tvoss> robert_ancell, how do we implement that? with a custom toolkit?
<robert_ancell> When not animating, u-s-c is just running in bypass
<Saviq> robert_ancell, as the greeter needs to sync its own animation (swiping away) with the session coming in animation
<kgunn> we won't have android bypass for 13.10
<mterry> Saviq, as I mentioned before, we are thinking of handling that via telling u-s-c which session is next and it stacks them
<robert_ancell> what mterry said
<Saviq> mterry, robert_ancell, but that's a one-time thing
<mterry> and the top session will be partly transparent
<robert_ancell> kgunn, really? I thought that would be a blocker on the phone?
<mterry> Saviq, one-time?
<Saviq> mterry you put your finger on the right edge, start swiping left
<kgunn> robert_ancell: well...the more we "need" it depending on the outcome of this discussion that might be true
<Saviq> mterry, the animation of the greeter going away and the session coming in behind it
<robert_ancell> tvoss, the UI implementation of the greeter in u-s-c wouldn't be hard, but it's a matter of making the link with the daemon and handling the concept of the greeter not being launched and owned by the daemon
<Saviq> mterry, they need to be synchronized
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, but u-s-c has both surfaces and can sync them
<kgunn> but if we are 10% worse than we could be under load....maybe we could live with it
<Saviq> mterry, it's not about surfaces
<kgunn> in the end we want it...but its an optimization post 13.10 at this point
<Saviq> mterry, because the greeter's surface can't move
<Saviq> mterry, because the panel needs to be drawn all the time
<Saviq> mterry, it's not supposed to be swiped away
<Saviq> mterry, although I agree there's a conflict there
<Saviq> mterry, because how do we transition between the greeter panel and the session panel
<tvoss> mterry, robert_ancell I'm afraid that the compositing logic in usc if we do it without qt will take significant effort
<robert_ancell> tvoss, why can't we use qt in u-s-c?
<mterry> Saviq, interesting point about the panel
<tvoss> robert_ancell, hmmm, I thought that was one of the reasons to keep the greeter out of the usc
<Saviq> mterry, robert_ancell, tvoss I'm afraid of more of the same that we're now facing with syncing two scenegraphs...
<mterry> Saviq, I had assumed panel would be animated too, but I'm guessing you're right that mockups don't show panel moving
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, and that's how it's implemented now
<robert_ancell> tvoss, no, the greeter is out of u-s-c because a) that's the way display management traditionally works (to avoid the cost of supporting that) and b) security benefits (greeter is unprivileged user, we can destroy / recreate it and ensure it has safe state)
<mterry> robert_ancell, tvoss: qt in u-s-c is partly bad because of security issues, which are only true if u-s-c is root
<robert_ancell> mterry, do we have security concerns with Qt?
<mterry> Saviq, well, how it's implemented now was just convenience, not because that was the final word
<Saviq> mterry, sure, that's why we're discussing it at all ;)
<mterry> robert_ancell, we just don't typically run it as root
<robert_ancell> Obviously, the less we put in u-s-c the safer from security and stability, but I don't see other issues
<Saviq> robert_ancell, both a) and b) don't convince me when we run u-s-c out of root
<Saviq> robert_ancell, we had the same discussion for user session
<mterry> robert_ancell, but it's not just qt as root that's the problem, it's running the whole greeter as root
<robert_ancell> Saviq, a) doesn't come for free
<tvoss> robert_ancell, what do we gain from the traditional approach? trying to understand that
<Saviq> robert_ancell, that unstability is an issue
<Saviq> robert_ancell, which we shot down
<robert_ancell> tvoss, not having to rewrite a whole bunch of code
<robert_ancell> Finishing in time for 13.10!
<Saviq> robert_ancell, I think we're trying to look beyond 13.10
<Saviq> robert_ancell, at least I am
<mterry> Saviq, I'm mostly looking at 13.10  :)
<robert_ancell> Sure, but do we have to solve this immediately? Do we even know there's a performance problem yet?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, mterry, what's possible for 13.10 is one thing - and cutting corners is fine
<Saviq> robert_ancell, not a performance one
<Saviq> robert_ancell, but a complexity one - from my PoV - yes
<robert_ancell> Saviq, implementing design?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, yes, implementing the design in a split u-s-c/greeter is going to be difficult
<mterry> Saviq, handling the panel transition?
<robert_ancell> Saviq, right, which is why I thought the greeter would be in the shell for 1.0
<Saviq> mterry, switching between greeter apps, too
<robert_ancell> That's the only way you're going to have true flexibility for complex transitions, at the security cost
<robert_ancell> Ultimately wherever you put the greeter process, if it's going to be run as a different user then there's going to be complexity in doing a transition
<Saviq> robert_ancell, sure, but we're adding another level of complication for no security benefit, IIUC
<mterry> Saviq, well, that is something either the normal shell code handles or we do manually if we've got core-app qml plugins
<kgunn> robert_ancell: i think its pretty firm we're not gonna have greeter in shell
<Saviq> mterry, assuming all greeter apps run in a single guest session - which might be ok
<robert_ancell> kgunn, right, so that's why I don't think there's an easy solution for this. Putting the greeter in u-s-c is not going to make things significantly easier than having it in a separate process.
<Saviq> mterry, and probably is better for performance reasons
<mterry> Saviq, or more likely for 13.10, the greeter's own session
<tvoss> mterry, tbh, both approaches seem to be hacky
<Saviq> robert_ancell, it is, IMO
<Saviq> tvoss, you'd see a session per-greeter-app?
<robert_ancell> Saviq, I'm not seeing an argument here showing what will be easier
<tvoss> Saviq, nope, I would like them to be clients of the usc/system-level-shell
<Saviq> robert_ancell, session management is not going to be split between greeter and u-s-c
<tvoss> Saviq, in my ideal world, admittedly
<Saviq> tvoss, that means running under the greeter user
<Saviq> tvoss, which might not be desirable
<Saviq> tvoss, even if it doesn't run as root
<tvoss> Saviq, fair point, so you are thinking about a guest session?
<Saviq> tvoss, yes, at least one - or even one per greeter app
<robert_ancell> Saviq, what part exactly of session management
<kgunn> Saviq: i'm thinking like tvoss...but i've missed why its be undesirable
<Saviq> robert_ancell, geometry, applying effects, transitions, animations
<kgunn> i know something about panel handling....but i don't understand
<mterry> Saviq, seems to be complicating things even more to have each app run as a different user
<mterry> than the greeter
<Saviq> mterry, I agree it might be overkill - a single session would probably suffice
<Saviq> kgunn, panel - look at your device, swipe the greeter away
<mterry> Saviq, even there, we've now got apps in greeter running as a different user than the greeter.  We've already got a complicated setup before that...
<Saviq> kgunn, panel stays in place
<tvoss> Saviq, let's assume the greeter user is not root. apps would be severely restricted/confined
<Saviq> kgunn, if u-s-c treats greeter and any other session the same way
<tvoss> Saviq, don't see the benefit of a separate user session
<Saviq> kgunn, swiping the greeter away would mean swiping the panel away
<robert_ancell> Saviq, when you say "panel stays in place" you mean the panel shown in the greeter and the panel in the session
<Saviq> robert_ancell, yes, which is actually conflicting slightly
<mterry> Saviq, u-s-c knows which is greeter.  It could animate the rest of the screen and ignore the panel pixels...
<Saviq> robert_ancell, as user session can have more indicators than system "session"
<mterry> Saviq, and then swap into normal session indicators after animation is done, "instantly" changing the set of indicators
<Saviq> mterry, see? exactly my point ;)
<mterry> Saviq, it is?
<Saviq> mterry, for ever such exception (sure - with current design I can only think of one now) we'll be dealing weird things between greeter and u-s-c
<Saviq> mterry, but design isn't set in stone, I'm afraid ;)
<Saviq> as we've learned
<robert_ancell> Saviq, both panels are owned by different processes and different users in any case - so the transition is always going to be hard
<robert_ancell> Unless you put the greeter in shell
<kgunn> mterry: so is panel like launcher while greeter is shown?
<mterry> Saviq, OK...  but we can adjust as we go.  As long as u-s-c knows about the greeter, we can treat it special
<Saviq> mterry, which is exactly something I want to avoid
<mterry> kgunn, what?
<Saviq> I dunno, I feel like we're having the same discussion again
<kgunn> mterry: widgestized
<mterry> Saviq, but...  special-greeter solves several problems.  You want to avoid it because you think it is overcomplicated architecture?
<Saviq> unity8 at least has some control over surfaces
<mterry> kgunn, yeah, panel and launcher are separate widgets, shared between unity and greeter code
<Saviq> geometry, opacity and whatever we say is needed
<Saviq> with greeter, you seem to be moving even that away from the greeter
<Saviq> and treat is as a dumb application, shoe-horning some exceptions like for the panel etc.
<tvoss> mterry, how do you envision greeter and usc to communicate?
<Saviq> IMO it's going to be a huge pain
<kgunn> mterry: so when you swipe....panel stays in place...but shell takes over ? (e.g. new render is from shell process)
<mterry> tvoss, actually lightdm and u-s-c communicate, and they already have a channel for it
<Saviq> kgunn, there needs to be some transition
<Saviq> kgunn, it could be just a cross-fade synchronized with how far you've dragged the greeter
<tvoss> mterry, so greeter talks to lightdm, lightdm talks to usc and vice versa on what is essentially a side-channel?
<Saviq> kgunn, there actually isn't design for it, 'cause all design assumes they're going to be the same (which actually might still be the case)
<mterry> tvoss, for this sort of stuff, we don't need to add anything more to the greeter<->lightdm channel
<Saviq> kgunn, i.e. the indicators are going to look the same, just their contents may be different for greeter (like no messages, just their count, for example)
<mterry> tvoss, but lightdm and u-s-c do talk on a side channel right now
<Saviq> kgunn, so there's no visible transition between the two - so as soon as the user session is unlocked - we'd just flip the greeter one "off"
<tvoss> mterry, how do we synchronize to the right edge swipes?
<tvoss> mterry, who is the leader in this scenario? usc, greeter or lightdm?
<mterry> tvoss, the plan so far was to have the greeter be semi-transparent and the session below would bleed through
<mterry> tvoss, u-s-c is the "leader" I'd guess?  Not sure what you mean by that
<kgunn> brb
<Saviq> mterry, which is inconsistent with visual design
<tvoss> mterry, who controls the operatoin? who controls what happens when?
<mterry> Saviq, how is that inconsisten?
<tvoss> and I guess the control flow
<Saviq> mterry, or by "bleed through" you mean that the whole greeter is swiped away
<Saviq> mterry, and the session is just there?
<mterry> tvoss, lightdm tells u-s-c when the user changes and thus which session to place underneath the greeter; u-s-c can manage the transitions
<tvoss> mterry, who tells lightdm that the user has changed?
<mterry> Saviq, right.  so the greeter marks the section on the right as transparent.  u-s-c places the next session beneath the greeter.  So you'll see the session underneat
<Saviq> mterry, so u-s-c is going to have handle input as well to follow the finger when swiping the greeter away, right?
<mterry> tvoss, greeter does (like it does now on desktop)
<Saviq> -have
<mterry> Saviq, no...  it just puts the session beneath
<mterry> Saviq, greeter is animating itself moving out of the way, thus making more and more of itself transparent
<Saviq> mterry, ok, who scales the session in and un-darkens it?
<mterry> Saviq, maybe you and I have seen different mockups for this
<Saviq> mterry, no I think that's actually fine
<tvoss> Saviq, it's working like that on the phone right now, isn't it?
<Saviq> tvoss, yes, until that point that's correct
<mterry> Saviq, but regardless, u-s-c can scale and modify the session surface, since it owns it
<Saviq> mterry, yes, who tells u-s-c what scale and darkening / opacity to apply at any given time?
<Saviq> mterry, and by what means?
<mterry> Saviq, we could build it in, we could have a config file, we could make it part of the protocol between lightdm and it...  I hadn't thought that was a big problem
<mterry> Saviq, oh you mean during the animation?
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<mterry> Saviq, again, I feel like you are operating on a different mockup than I have.  I imagine the current greeter right now, which just shows the session below
<Saviq> mterry, what this means to me is that we need a protocol that will, for each frame, communicate from the greeter to u-s-c what geometry, scale, opacity, and any other effects, to apply on the session surface
<Saviq> mterry, no it doesn't
<Saviq> mterry, don't unlock with password
<Saviq> mterry, or pin
<Saviq> mterry, drag away
<mterry> Saviq, ah yes, you are right
<Saviq> mterry, and even with a button
<Saviq> mterry, there's a progressive transition of the "session" coming in
<mterry> Saviq, I so rarely get past the greeter, my memory was fuzzy.  Did we change that, or have I always been so unobservant  :)
<Saviq> mterry, it was always like that
<Saviq> mterry, it isn't when app's in focus
<Saviq> mterry, which is a bug, I think
<Saviq> otherwise we have a problem of syncing the greeter/u-s-c *and* user session
<mterry> Saviq, that does complicate things a bit more yeah
<Saviq> but that could actually be ok, if we just pass a 0.0 ÷ 1.0 progress value from the greeter to the session
<Saviq> I don't expect that we'd need anything more than that
<tvoss> Saviq, but still: it is a side-channel we are opening up
<robert_ancell> Saviq, mterry, we did discuss that with the input from the greeter being converted into a transition percentage and being given to u-s-c
<mterry> Saviq, sure
<mterry> robert_ancell, yar
<Saviq> tvoss, yes, but I don't think we can avoid it completely, but we should try and minimize it
<mterry> tvoss, that side channel already exists, but yeah, it would be using it more
<Saviq> robert_ancell, yeah, but IMO it's different if we're talking about that between greeter and session, which obviously have a huge boundary between them - and that's correct
<Saviq> robert_ancell, and different when we've split u-s-c and greeter
<mterry> So what's the outcome here?  We continue with greeter-as-usc-client for 13.10...  We can handle transitions in usc by marking greeter and talking to it?
<mterry> For 14.04 maybe we can make greeter a real mirserver, assuming performance is ok...
<mterry> Or a hail-mary of being able to run usc as non-root
<robert_ancell> I agree with mterry. We don't know of performance problems yet, the complexity is manageable, the risk is lowest continuing with what we have. And we have options up our sleeve if we need them
<mterry> robert_ancell, well, I was mentioning trying to make greeter a pure-client for 13.10, and go back to a mirserver for 14.04
<Saviq> mterry, robert_ancell, I'm game with that for 13.10, I'm just asking for an open mind (and paths) for the future :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, but either way, performance needs to be investigated
<robert_ancell> mterry, It has no effect on me if it's a client or a server - it just makes it more complex for you if you need to launch apps from the greeter
<mterry> robert_ancell, yup.  I'd rather it is mirserver, that is far easier to implement
<mterry> robert_ancell, but tvoss and kgunn are worried about the performance there, since we won't have bypass it sounds like
<Saviq> robert_ancell, racarr, on another topic:
<Saviq> mirserver/mir/default_server_configuration.h: No such file or directory
<Saviq> are we missing a build dep? or was something not yet released?
<mterry> sounds like missing libmirserver-dev
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that's what I thought
<robert_ancell> kernel panic, please repeat anything directed at me since "robert_ancell, yup.  I'd rather it is mirserver, that is far easier to implement"
<Saviq>  robert_ancell, but tvoss and kgunn are worried about the performance there, since we won't have bypass it sounds like
<Saviq> robert_ancell, ↑ that was mteryy
<Saviq> mterry, even
<robert_ancell> Saviq, ta
<mterry> Also:
<mterry> <Saviq> robert_ancell, racarr, on another topic:
<mterry> <Saviq> mirserver/mir/default_server_configuration.h: No such file or directory
<mterry> <Saviq> are we missing a build dep? or was something not yet released?
<mterry> <mterry> sounds like missing libmirserver-dev
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, and that, didn't think it was needed ;)
<mterry> robert_ancell might have some deep insights!
<robert_ancell> Saviq, are you using pkg-config?
<robert_ancell> also, full log?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, this is the unity-mir integration effort, not cleaned up enough, yet
<Saviq> robert_ancell, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145781977/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.unity8_1%3A7.81.3%2B13.10.20130718ubuntu.unity.next-0%2B201307241850~129_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * Saviq tries to sbuild
<robert_ancell> Saviq, oh, that's the wrong include
<robert_ancell> it should be <mir/default_server_configuration.h> and the include path set by pkg-config
<Saviq> robert_ancell, wrong as in it won't work? or wrong as it shouldn't be used?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, ok, so that's different - we're just missing a build dep
<Saviq> robert_ancell, we'll be cleaning this up later
<robert_ancell> but it appears to be <mirserver/mir/default_server_configuration.h>
<robert_ancell> It works because the file is /usr/include/mirserver/mir/default_server_configuration.h
<robert_ancell> sure
<Saviq> robert_ancell, yeah, noted
<Saviq> robert_ancell, ok, needs to be fixed now, as the includes inside there fail anyway
<robert_ancell> Saviq, lp:unity-mir?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, no, that's lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8-integrate-mir/
<Saviq> or is it
<Saviq> robert_ancell, yes, lp:unity-mir, actually
<Saviq> robert_ancell, and it seems to be missing libmirserver-dev dependency
<robert_ancell> Saviq, that would do it :)
<robert_ancell> Saviq, in the .pro files? It does have it in debian/control
<Saviq> robert_ancell, only for build
<Saviq> robert_ancell, not for runtime
<Saviq> robert_ancell, which it needs for anyone building against it
<Saviq> robert_ancell, there's no unity-mir-dev package split yet
<Saviq> robert_ancell, and *that's* what should have the dep
<robert_ancell> Oh the binary unity-mir needs a dep on libmirserver-dev?
<robert_ancell> binary package unity-mir
<Saviq> robert_ancell, yes, because it doesn't have -dev split out of it
<robert_ancell> and does shlibs not work? It has a bunch of explicit dependencies on libraries
<Saviq> robert_ancell, libraries, shlibs will never add a -dev dep, will it?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, -dev packages usually depend on -dev ones explicitly, IIRC
<robert_ancell> Saviq, no, but it should add the dependency on libmirsever0
<robert_ancell> Saviq, correct
<Saviq> robert_ancell, ok, but the build in question (the failed one)
<Saviq> robert_ancell, is unity8
<Saviq> robert_ancell, *against* unity-mir
<robert_ancell> Saviq, if unity-mir is a dev package it should be called libunity-mir-dev or similar
<robert_ancell> ah
<Saviq> robert_ancell, of course
<Saviq> robert_ancell, and it needs the -I for mirserver in the .pc
<Saviq> hmm it doesn't seem to have a .pc at all
<robert_ancell> Saviq, it needs the dependency on the libmirserver .pc file, not an explicit -I
<robert_ancell> yeah, just noticed that too :)
<Saviq> robert_ancell, or that, indeed
 * Saviq adds
<Saviq> robert_ancell, ah, it actually generates one
<robert_ancell> kgunn, oh, nice diagram of the greeter options btw. Just saw it now
<kgunn> anything settled in my short hiatus ?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, hum http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5909168/
<Saviq> robert_ancell, that's the .pc it generates
<Saviq> robert_ancell, so it's looking good, not sure why it doesn't pick up the Requires :/
<robert_ancell> kgunn, did you see from <mterry> So what's the outcome here...?
<kgunn> robert_ancell: nope
<robert_ancell> Saviq, it shouldn't require the mircommon, but otherwise looks correct
<robert_ancell> kgunn, See http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/24/%23ubuntu-unity.html
<robert_ancell> I tried to copy and paste it, but it only wants to copy one line for some reason
<robert_ancell> Saviq, what does a manual pkg-config --cflags show?
<Saviq> robert_ancell, yeah, it's right, I'm trying to build now
<mterry> robert_ancell, do you know where "Failed to load platform plugin "ubuntumir"." message is coming from?  (it lists ubuntumir as one of the available platforms, trying to find why it didn't load)
<Saviq> robert_ancell, might be something was b0rked in my sbuild
<Saviq> robert_ancell, yeah, seems to build fine now, verifying
<robert_ancell> mterry, no, racarr knows perhaps? Sounds like something in the Qt layer
<Saviq> robert_ancell, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/revision/20 looks sane?
<robert_ancell> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> robert_ancell, how about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5909228/
<robert_ancell> Saviq, the compile line doesn't have the -I includes in it for Mir
<robert_ancell> So looks like a build system issue
<Saviq> robert_ancell, right, I wonder why it at all wants to include it, though...
<Saviq> robert_ancell, actually, that's -j9
<Saviq> robert_ancell, so the message probably doesn't really count..
 * Saviq tries -j1
<robert_ancell> Saviq, if the code is as it was, it's explictly including default_server_configuration.h using the whole path (bad) and that needs the header from mircommon. But since the -I/usr/include/mircommon is not on the command line (should be provided by pkg-config) it fails
<Saviq> robert_ancell, ok, let me fix those includes, then
<mterry> robert_ancell, so where are we with the create-surface-with-session-pointer branch?
<robert_ancell> mterry, otp, will get back to you
<mterry> k
<Saviq> robert_ancell, d'oh... stupid cmake doesn't fail if pkgconfig's requires are not met... we were missing libplatform-api1-dev and that caused pkgconfig to crap out, but cmake let it go through - never setting cflags up
<mterry> mzanetti, oh btw, did I point you at the ofono backend branch I started?
<Saviq> asac, see the pass rate for unity8 in http://91.189.93.67/staging/daily/ ? ;)
<robert_ancell> mterry, so the short answer as I understand it is "will be better solved once the scene graph work is completed". There was a suggestion which was the initial method I was planning to use (grudgingly) of watching the surfaces be created and creating the mapping yourself. Do you think that is feasible as a stop gap?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I've also talked with racarr, and hopefully he might be able to help out with the mir side of u-s-c next week
<mterry> robert_ancell, what is the scene graph work?
<robert_ancell> mterry, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/mir-devel/2013-July/000307.html
<mterry> robert_ancell, watching the surfaces be created is what I was originally trying to do, but we don't have a connection to the session at surface creation time...
<mterry> robert_ancell, will read that link.  I'm about to go out door
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok, talk to you more tomorrow
<robert_ancell> mterry, the solution might be to have the link in the creation method, not in the object (as it can go out of scope)
<mterry> robert_ancell, that's exactly what my branch does, I thought...
<robert_ancell> mterry, oh, I'll re-check it
<robert_ancell> mterry, yes, you pass it to creation, but you also store it in mir::shell::Surface
<mterry> robert_ancell, ah....  to pass it on?  I don't remember.  I didn't make an accessor for it or anything I don't thin
<mterry> k
<mterry> but yah, we shouldn't store it.  I can clean that up
<mterry> unless we have to store it to pass it on...
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-25
<Saviq> sergiusens, it's green!
<Saviq> (almost, armhf is just finishing up)
<sergiusens> Saviq: ack
 * sergiusens opens tab for build
<sergiusens> publishing
<asac> Saviq: good stuff :)
<asac> if thats what we see on phones as well, +1
<asac> have you tried?
<asac> real phone? real image? :)
<Saviq> asac, 20 successful subsequent runs on maguro
<asac> Saviq: locally?
<asac> nice
<asac> :)
<Saviq> asac, 1 in 50 tests on manta crashes unity8
<Saviq> asac, but the crash is in Qt
<Saviq> asac, need to try with Qt 5.1
<asac> Saviq: where is unity8 latest atm? which ppa?
<Saviq> asac, it's not released into no ppa
<Saviq> asac, 'cause we stopped it
<Saviq> asac, so it doesn't get into the image
<Saviq> asac, will enable tomorrow
<asac> Saviq: but its daily built somewhere still? or not even that?
<Saviq> asac, it's built, but not published
<Saviq> asac, so we'll see the daily release results in the qa dashboard, for example
<Saviq> asac, but it's not publishing automatically
<Saviq> asac, there's still https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1203698 that needs to land before we can test on devices, though
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203698 in platform-api "input is lost if no app was launched before stopping shell" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> sergiusens, beat you to it http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir/54/
<sergiusens> Saviq: was in the process of...
<sergiusens> :-P
<Saviq> sergiusens, ;)
<sergiusens> Saviq: good thing you kept your semi god mode :-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, indeed :D
<sergiusens> Saviq: don't make too much of a fuss about it just in case :-)
<Saviq> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<sergiusens> Saviq: you should get some sleep ;-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, sleeping is overrated
<Saviq> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
<sergiusens> Saviq: during sprints perhaps
<Saviq> sergiusens, and what is that we're doing, I ask you?
<sergiusens> latey I have no idea what you guys are doing!
<sergiusens> I sort of miss pre MWC
<sergiusens> it's light a turning point for me
<sergiusens> light/like
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, there's just too many things
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,60809
<tsdgeos> what now?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to harass Mirv to distro-patch it for us, nothing else we can do :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some tests would be nice, though
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I assume all the current ListView tests pass?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as well as our LVWPH ones?
<tsdgeos> i haven't tried
<tsdgeos> but see no reason why they shouldn't
<tsdgeos> the new code is just bypassed by default
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<larsu> dednick: the unitymenumodel MR is up: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel/+merge/176857
<larsu> dednick: it requires a few changes in the indicator code in unity8
<dednick> larsu: whoop. i'll get on it asap
<larsu> dednick: I'm around, you'll most likely have questions
<larsu> dednick: maybe I should help porting?
<hikiko> #ubuntu-gr
<hikiko> sorry :)
<dednick> larsu: yeah, probably. i'm just working on something else at the moment. I'll let you know once i start taking a look
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what should i be doing next, add the tests to help the distro-patching or continue helping greyback on the unity-mir thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mir for now
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> tsdgeos: there's a review there, if you could take it please
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> greyback: what should i be looking at regarding functional testing?
<greyback> tsdgeos: use this with qml-demo-shell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5910449/
<greyback> tsdgeos: when surface created, I can (with a delay) grab the applicatoin screenshot.
<greyback> tsdgeos: also get notified of surface being destroyed
<tsdgeos> greyback: do i need to update the phone?
<tsdgeos> bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/revision/19
<tsdgeos> ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> apt-get update enough? or android parts flash required?
<greyback> tsdgeos: apt-get is enough
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<tsdgeos> !kill
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tsdgeos> is a bad thing to run
<tsdgeos> may kill not what you wanted :D
<mhr3> greyback, the dbus appmanager api is already exposed?
<greyback> mhr3: yes. I hope to be able to point you to a working phablet image in a few hours
<mhr3> jamesh, ^
<jamesh> awesome.
<sil2100> jibel: hello!
<sil2100> jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/otto/fix_1203809/+merge/176692 <- could you take a look later?
<sil2100> ;)
<jibel> Hey sil2100
<jibel> sil2100, yes I had a look but I am not super fan of removing -e which IMO should be the default for any shell script :)
<jibel> sil2100, I'll comment on the MP
<sil2100> jibel: in this case it breaks the error handling we have
<sil2100> jibel: since sometimes you for instance expect a command to return false when something wrong is going on
<sil2100> jibel: I can, of course, change that and simply do a set -e and then set +e for the specific piece of code I need to work
<jibel> sil2100, yes, maybe that's the bit that must be fixed, but honestly I didn't really have time to look closely at the problem
 * sil2100 doesn't like -e
<sil2100> It's as if every function in C that returns non-0 would cause the program to bail out
<tsdgeos> wy do i need to login in the ubuntu pastebin
<tsdgeos> ...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1000000000000000000000
<larsu> tsdgeos: use fpaste.org
<tsdgeos> breaks my wget
 * larsu hides
<tsdgeos> larsu: well it was greyback that did the paste, i just copied it to paste.kde.org so i could wget it from the phone :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/784485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 784485 in ubuntu-website-content "Ubuntu pastebin requires Launchpad credentials for getting the plaintext version of a paste" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<tsdgeos> greyback: about that test shell you said, shall qmlscene foo.qml work?
<greyback> tsdgeos: nope, you'll need lp:~gerboland/+junk/qml-demo-shell/
<tsdgeos> greyback: ah, so replace the qml from there with that new one?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pfff
<greyback> tsdgeos: that has small main.cpp to set up the mir server. Yep then replace main.qml
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<greyback> tsdgeos: I thought I'd pointed you to qml-demo-shell before, sorry for confusion
<tsdgeos> greyback: sure you had
<tsdgeos> was just unsure if this was supposed to work standarlone or not
<greyback> gotcah
 * Saviq just wasted an hour of his life to realize there was a missing ! in the shebang...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, tried 5.1, got worse results and less usefull tracebacks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I expect this to be caused, at least in part, by the fact that I haven't rebuilt stuff
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> may be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw the support-qt51 branch, if you want the things you commented with in, I'm game
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and why didn't you merge-propose before already? ;)
<tsdgeos> because ifdefs suck :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, better idea?
<tsdgeos> not relaly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we could reduce them with typedefs
<tsdgeos> i mean what i had was https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/+junk/lvwph_51 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/+junk/lvwph_50
<tsdgeos> just did a diff and compared to your patch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah got it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think the suggested changes don't hurt, so if you don't disagree adding them++
<tsdgeos> greyback: something went wrong somewhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so the only real change was the QQuickItem/QObject for QChangeSet, was it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that we should actually be able to not ifdef
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910586/ when compiling the demo shell
<greyback> tsdgeos: the best kind of bug report :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, not this week ;)
<greyback> tsdgeos: yay the Mir API change
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's three changes, the changeset class renamed, the model class renamed and the model functions returning QObject instead of QQuickItem
<tsdgeos> greyback: but i dist-upgrded? is not yet there? or i miss some ppa?
<greyback> tsdgeos: what package version have you for libmirserver0?
<tsdgeos> 0.0.8bzr883saucy0+834~saucy1
<mhr3> Saviq, do you know if there's a bug for all the missing themed icons?
<Saviq> mhr3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1192948 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1192948 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "GIcon provider doesn't support mime-type icons." [Medium,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mhr3, that's at least one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the renames we could handle with typedefs, not sure it's better, though
<mhr3> thanks
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, that's correct.
<greyback> tsdgeos: right, need to fix that... Wanna try? I need to be afk for 40 mins
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i was hoping at one point we'd just switch to 5.1 and don't need any define/typedef
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the s/QQuickItem/QObject/ could probably be handled better, too, if we assumed QObject for 5.0 as well
<tsdgeos> greyback: any pointer?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, being ready doesn't hurt :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i was ready with the code in the other repo ;-)
<Saviq> :P
<greyback> tsdgeos: actually I'm confused now. unity-mir doesn't directly reference any of those symbols, but does inherit mir::DefaultServerConfiguration (see shellserverconfiguration.h)
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok, i'll try to rebuild everything
<tsdgeos> maybe something got borked
<greyback> tsdgeos: I've kicked off a unity-mir rebuild, will be a new package available in 30, if everything is ok.
 * greyback back in 40
<Saviq> asac, ok, so how do we proceed with unity8 for smokes?
<asac> Saviq: so i think we could start with having unity8 published again and then ensure that our dashboard does not regress
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
<Saviq> sil2100, ↑
<asac> once thats the case we can land our tests (or at the same time)
<asac> Saviq: didrocks: would be good to understand what to do when it breaks our results through
<asac> e.g. can we backout? do we have a mitigationm strategy?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got a moment?
<asac> how can we plan so we can say 100% certain that if there is regression it won't be in for longer than 4 hours or so
<asac> mayube we cannot answer these perfectly, but we should start answering those to exercise the idea
<Saviq> asac, you mean for manual testing, as there was no automated one?
<asac> of guaranteed max. downtime
<asac> Saviq: well. you have stuff ou prepare, and you need a plan how to get stuff reverted in case you break something that you didnt see in yuour testing before
<asac> so you can investigate without being on a firedrill
<asac> 1. test and prep
<asac> 2. land
<asac> 3. revert/backout in case there is any regression
<asac> 4. reland once fixed
<asac> the unity8 tests we can shovel in at samme time if you want
<asac> or just say today we see if unity8 breaks other stuff
<asac> your call
<Saviq> asac, the only thing I'm afraid of now is the occasional Qt crash on manta
<Saviq> asac, I say let's land it, and push everything through asap (so release, image, test)
<sil2100> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> asac, if we regress, I revert everything between now and previous release
<Saviq> asac, and we push through again
<sil2100> Saviq: didrocks is having internet issues today - and we have problems with the cu2d tools right now
<sil2100> Saviq: but once he's back and we deal with those, we get it published
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> asac, for the general case I'd say we need a "cutoff" time, so if there's a regression - we revert it if there isn't a fix within x hours
<Saviq> asac, can even be automated
<asac> Saviq: right. lets give folks 12 hours to land stuff and get zero regressions on other tests
<asac> so talk to didrocks if and how we could revert at atll
<asac> if so we can see if we stick to 12 hours
<asac> or give you a bit more time :)
<Saviq> asac, only thing I'm afraid of is the occasional Qt crasher
<asac> Saviq: if that only shoots your own tests its not as bad as if it causes others to crash
<Saviq> asac, wasn't able to verify it's fixed with Qt 5.1, but let's see how problematic it is?
<asac> i guess we should just try
<asac> and see :)
<Saviq> asac, +1
<asac> i think its important that we are also open to throw stuff in
<asac> without knowing 100% what will happen
<asac> as long as we are also happy to throw it out again :)
<asac> without much emotional feeling
<Saviq> asac, yeah, no hurt feelings
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there a review I can do without stepping on someones toes?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/updateFirstVisibleIndexOnEmptyList/+merge/176146 :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: cheers
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: this goes with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/122
<tsdgeos> i'll restart the CI job
<dednick> larsu: ping
<dednick> larsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5910706/
<larsu> dednick: oopsie. What wee you running?
<larsu> *were
<dednick> larsu: just started modding unity8 for a UnityMenuModel
<larsu> dednick: any output on stderr?
<dednick> larsu: (process:29040): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_sequence_get: assertion '!is_end (iter)' failed
<dednick> larsu: hang on, there's actually quite a bit
<dednick> larsu: actually nothing else interesting i dont think
<dednick> larsu: but your example seems to be working for me, so i'm not sure what's happening
<larsu> dednick: ya, I'm trying to make it fail right now, with no success so far
<dednick> larsu: have 2 models pointing at the same dbus
<larsu> dednick: ooh! Shouldn't be a problem, but let me try that
<larsu> dednick: ya, I can reproduce
<larsu> dednick: will fix it right away
<dednick> larsu: cool. thanks
<dednick> larsu: although i should really fix the need for 2 in unity...
<larsu> hm dednick is gone. I'm going to lunch, can someone please tell him I've fixed his issue if he's asking?
<Cimi> need some c++ help :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, did you have chance to look back at the review of the settings components?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... don't remember what was the last state there
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> Cimi: according to this it seems I did: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-settings-components/calendar-newmodel/+merge/172598
<Cimi> will have a look later… I'm knackered by an headache since I woke up and I am giving up now
<mhr3> larsu, do you know where are all the gvariant<>qvariant copies?
<mhr3> larsu, i just found a bug there and fixing it in 3 projects doesn't sound too appealing
<mhr3> larsu, so i'm just thinking about exposing it from dee-qt
<mhr3> larsu, would that work for your uses?
<larsu> mhr3: you mean make gsettings-qt link against dee? I'd rather not to be honest...
<larsu> mhr3: what's the bug?
<mhr3> larsu, and that's why i was asking where was the additional copy
<mhr3> larsu, it didn't handle variants
<mhr3> as in "v"
<larsu> mhr3: I don't know where all the copies are. There's definitely one in gsettings-qt and one in qmenumodel (I'm on my way to deprecate that one, though)
<mhr3> doesn't look like the gsettings-qt one is more complete than dee-qt
<mhr3> it's different though :)
<larsu> ya. desrt wrote it :)
<larsu> this problem is not really solvable in a satisfactory way anyway. I'd love to just ignore it...
<jbicha> MacSlow: could you look into why the notify-osd autopkgtest is failing? it's keeping gtk+3.0 from migrating out of proposed
<MacSlow> jbicha, I'm busy dealing with ap-test atm... has to wait a bit, if that's ok
<seb128> jbicha, notify-osd didn't change in years, are you sure it's just not finding an issue with the gtk patches?
<jbicha> seb128: well https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-notify-osd/ didn't start failing this week
<jbicha> but I've no idea if the gtk upload made things worse
<seb128> jbicha, can you reproduce the issue?
<seb128> jbicha, I doubt waiting on MacSlow is a good strategy here, he's busy enough on other thing and notify-osd didn't change in ages, so not likely an issue there
<greyback> tsdgeos: any chance to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/surface-notifications/+merge/176719
<jbicha> seb128: I'm finally able to reproduce tests that fail but I don't understand what needs to be done to fix them
<MacSlow> seb128, jbicha: from what I can take form those error-logs the deprecation warnings trigger the failure due to the use of gtk_window_set_opacity() and gdk_display_get_pointer()
<MacSlow> seb128, jbicha: later this evening I can try to see how fast I can come up with a fix and MP for this.... but no promise as the autopilot-tests for phone-shell notifications have higher prio
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah.. sorry. the mailman took a bit longer for the list
<seb128> jbicha, from the log it seemed that there was a segfault, having a stacktrace would be a good first step
<mzanetti> dandrader: ignore my last mail to you
<seb128> MacSlow, I doubt it's a depreciation issue, tests were working on that same version of gtk earlier in the cycle
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, you were right. when I click "reply" on thunderbird it replies to the sender only. I've to click on "reply to list" to get it where I wanted
<dandrader> so I had to reply it again indeed
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, but you figured and corrected before I complained :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes :)
<MacSlow> seb128, when searching for "gtk_window_set_opacity" in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-notify-osd/37/ARCH=i386,label=adt/consoleFull I find numerous warnings
<seb128> MacSlow, that shouldn't make the test fail though
<MacSlow> seb128, ah ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: approved, we have no automerger, right?
<greyback> tsdgeos: correct, could you merge please?
<tsdgeos> i can try :D
<jbicha> MacSlow: here's what I got so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911129/
<MacSlow> jbicha, hm... that should certainly not happen... the name/string wasn't changed
<MacSlow> jbicha, can it be that notify-osd isn't started on that VM where the test is run for some reason... or there's a timing issue with starting notify-osd and running the test?
<jbicha> yeah maybe that's not the root issue, I don't normally even have notify-osd installed
<MacSlow> jbicha, you ran that locally on your machine?
<jbicha> yes, the jenkins output wasn't helpful
<MacSlow> jbicha, well the withlib tests need notify-osd to be running
<greyback> mterry: loicm would be able to help you
<mterry> greyback, ok, thanks
<sil2100> greyback: hi!
<greyback> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> greyback: could you take a look and check if the deps look ok?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-mir/packaging_split/+merge/176935
<greyback> sil2100: sweet, thanks! Will look immediately
<mzanetti> dandrader: for the notes... I didn't understand which MP you finished
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lp1116207/+merge/175163
<mzanetti> ok, thanks
<jbicha> the automerger runs autopkgtest, right?
<jbicha> MacSlow: could you try approving https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/notify-osd/tests-depend-on-at-spi2-core/+merge/176943 then?
<MacSlow> jbicha, how does that fix the assertion-failure?
<jbicha> MacSlow: which assertion failure?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I've seen you resubmitted https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/app-preview-data/+merge/176941
<mzanetti> is it ready to be re-reviewed?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I didn't touch the code
<Saviq> mzanetti, I had to resubmit because I resubmitted the prerequisite (that I touched
<MacSlow> jbicha, did you paste this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911129 earlier?
<MacSlow> jbicha, line 8
<mhr3> sil2100, btw what's up with unity? seems like it's stuck in proposed?
<jbicha> MacSlow: uh, I had to install notify-osd, log out of GNOME Shell and log into Unity :|
<MacSlow> jbicha, so that's solved, right?!
<jbicha> MacSlow: my test environment isn't quite the same as the run autopkgtest runs in but I have confirmed that the tests fail if at-spi2-core isn't installed
<jbicha> maybe something that used to depend on it a few weeks ago no longer does
<sil2100> mhr3: hm, dunno, will ask around in a moment
<Saviq> greyback, can you do me a scratchpad please?
<Saviq> greyback, erm, sketchpad?
<greyback> Saviq: http://studio.sketchpad.cc/WEz742SNCE
<Saviq> greyback, ta
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... weird... autopilot tests don't work for me
<mzanetti> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'isLoaded'
<mzanetti> do they work for you?
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, could you https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dee-qt/variant-conversions/+merge/176949 ?
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: why the statics in deemodel?
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, there's a comment explaining that
<tsdgeos_> right
<tsdgeos_> but why not simply namespace variantconversions.h ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, didn't seem like the qt-way
<sil2100> bschaefer: hi!
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
 * sil2100 has been waiting for bschaefer 
<bschaefer> sil2100, hello!
<sil2100> bschaefer: can I nag you with some XIM SRU questions?
<bschaefer> sil2100, sure, ive a meeting in 12 min :)
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: tbh the statics feel  a bit weird for me, i'd go for the namespace, but maybe gather some other opinions?
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: Saviq: greyback: ↑↑↑ https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dee-qt/variant-conversions/+merge/176949
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, i'm fine eitherway really...
 * mzanetti would probably use the statics... but no real reason... just personal preference
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: sure, just trying to gather some more opinions, api design is like colors, everyone likes one :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, no, it's like cars, not colors :P
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: mhr3: thing is that to be it'd feel weird having to use DeeListModel::VariantForData in something that may not have anything to do with a Dee or DeeModel
<tsdgeos_> that's why i suggest a more "neutral" namespace
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, agreed, but then it'd ideally be a completely separate lib
<tsdgeos_> yep D:
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: right... in that case yeah. I assumed it would be only used internally
<mhr3> it feels somewhat natural to me cause GVariants is Dee's "data"
<mzanetti> dunno... I wouldn't mix that stuff. but then again, I have no clue about Dee
<tsdgeos_> ok, let's go for this
<mzanetti> but if its a D-Bus protocol I would probably just parse it in Qt instead of mixing in G stuff
<tsdgeos_> and maybe once people start using this externally
<mhr3> mzanetti, it's not so much about dee really, it's just we need this in one place and we don't want to create completely new lib for the two statics
<tsdgeos_> we can decided on the naming :D
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: about the "Pawel Stolowski <pawel.stolowski@canonical.com>"
<tsdgeos_> the code in there is mostly Florian's
<tsdgeos_> with a bit of mine and Pawel's
<tsdgeos_> tbh i have those Authors: lines
<tsdgeos_> it always gets out of sync
<tsdgeos_> and that's why we have bzr blame :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, i just copied it from unity8's plugins :P
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, yes, they're are not the supreme truth but still pretty handy. specially when code is moved between repos etc
<tsdgeos_> well thing is the code is already in that repo :D
<tsdgeos_> anyway looks good
<tsdgeos_> i'd suggest improvements
<tsdgeos_> but they are unrelated
<Cimi> have issues with my plugin
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, shoot if i'm going to change it anyway
<Cimi> I tried mocking gsettings
<Cimi> this is the code
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: no idea why pawel added the QVariantHash thing as first thing of QVariantFromGVariant for example
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911433/
<Cimi> but the error that qml prints is
<tsdgeos_> instead of inside case G_VARIANT_CLASS_ARRAY where probably mkes more sense
<Cimi> file:///home/cimi/Development/unity/unity8.wallpaper/Shell.qml:120:9: Invalid grouped property access
<Cimi>              schema.id: "org.gnome.desktop.background"
<tsdgeos_> and then he added no test for in in the conversiontetst.cpp
<tsdgeos_> but as said nothing to do with pure "let's expose this method"
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, we were talking about it, generic a{??} is just too generic
<hakermania> Hello there. I saw the logs and I saw that there was a discussion here about the Qt Creator's startup error (Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50001) with this library (version 0x50002))
<hakermania> Was anyone able to solve it?
<tsdgeos_> hakermania: recompile the thing that uses 5.0.1 to use 5.0.2
<tsdgeos_> or viceversa
<tsdgeos_> dirty trick is editing the .so and changing the version manually
<tsdgeos_> but you'll explode if you try to do that :D
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: ok, so i'm approving it, ok?
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, ok
<hakermania> tsdgeos_, thanks! Any more details? I just tried adding the ubuntu-sdk and Creator didn't start.
<hakermania> Removing the SDK, and completely purging & reinstalling Creator and the libs didn't work either.
<tsdgeos_> hakermania: you have some ppa mix probably, can't really help more
<hakermania> tsdgeos_, thanks, anyway ! :)
<dandrader> Cimi, I've hit this "Invalid grouped property access" before. worked around it by using a different api. didn't get to pin-point the cause :(
<Cimi> dandrader, but the api works for the real gsettings plugin, this is a mock with less code...
<Cimi> Saviq, you master, have idea? ^
<dandrader> Cimi, maybe you have to register the types or somehting (QML_REGISTER_TYPE, if I'm not mistaken)
<Cimi> mmm ok
<Saviq> Cimi, not really
<Saviq> larsu, maybe you can help ↑ - it's your API after all :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi!
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you have a moment for a packaging merge review?
<Cimi> Saviq, larsu : dandrader was right
<Cimi> it's the register type thing
<Saviq> Cimi, good
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-mir/packaging_split/+merge/176935
<larsu> Cimi: woah, why are you mocking it from c++?!
<larsu> this is crazyness
<kenvandine> sil2100, why the -dbg package?
<Cimi> larsu, because I cannot set a property to use id
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/no-variant-conversion-copies/+merge/176964 :)
<Cimi> larsu, it's reserved to qml
<Cimi> larsu, so schema.id is not doable
<sil2100> kenvandine: Gerry wanted to have debugging separately
<larsu> Cimi: lol
<larsu> Cimi: sorry about that :)
<Cimi> no worries
<Cimi> larsu, I would do anything to avoid using C++, trust me :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, and libunity-mir1 should conflict/replace unity-mir
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: magic!
<sil2100> kenvandine: hm, can add that, but unity-mir wasn't released yet, so I thought it's not needed?
<sil2100> kenvandine: since it's a fresh package we don't daily yet, not even preNEWed
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, and since i got hold of reviewer :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/scopes-real-category-ids/+merge/176139
<sil2100> Do we need to handle the older cases too?
<kenvandine> sil2100, not even in the PPA?
<sil2100> kenvandine: true, maybe in some PPA it was published, but not in daily-build etc.
<kenvandine> yeah, but the mir-team ppa was publicized a bit
<sil2100> kenvandine: it doesn't have autolanding even yet, but it was in some phablet-team PPA I guess - should I add that anyway?
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Sounds reasonable
<kenvandine> it would be nice to people :)
<kenvandine> i know i installed it
<sil2100> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you perhaps have a hint for me?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the tests just don't work
<mzanetti> introspection fails badly
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you try in the VM?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no
<kenvandine> sil2100, actually unity-mir wasn't in that ppa
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/ says it works
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I know... still I'd like to run them locally too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I know
<mzanetti> It seems as it wouldn't load any scopes
<sil2100> kenvandine: I pushed a modification, added also Provides: unity-mir, not sure if it's needed though
<mzanetti> but if I just run it all the scopes are here
<mzanetti> at least the home scope is
<mzanetti> which is the one that fails
<mzanetti> Saviq: and I just realized that the lockscreen scenarios are messed up since the refactor
<mzanetti> Saviq: the lockscreens are not supposed to be there on the Nexus10 for example... I wonder how it actually can work
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'm having second thoughts now :)
<kenvandine> it wasn't in the team that was publicized for testing out mir
<kenvandine> so maybe best to just leave the cruft out
<Saviq> mzanetti, like never?
<kenvandine> i don't even see a source for it
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... the tablet form ractor is supposed to have the pinlock on the greeter
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like we have a bug, then
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, as the lockscreens work just fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, it might be the combination of various lightdm mocks
<mzanetti> but yeah... need to check
<kenvandine> sil2100, ah, it's in ppa:phablet-team/mir
<kenvandine> sil2100, i looks like a ppa just for transitioning unity8 to mir?
<Saviq> kenvandine, sil2100 yes it is
<kenvandine> Saviq, do you care if we provide an easy transition for people that have that installed?
<Saviq> greyback, ↑
<kenvandine> i suspect that isn't really used by real users
<greyback> reading..
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmpf... found it
<Saviq> mzanetti, some environment issue?
<mzanetti> Saviq: we can run them locally any more... I had some unity8 package installed and it launched that one...
<mzanetti> Saviq: uninstalled it and calling autopilot run unity8 locally fails now
<tsdgeos_> guys
<tsdgeos_> can't build the shell
<tsdgeos_> complains about missing /usr/include/unity/shell/launcher/LauncherItemInterface.h
<tsdgeos_> what am i missing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, ppa:ubuntu-unity/next
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, ./build -s; ./build -c
<greyback> kenvandine: unity-mir only appeared in that PPA yesterday. No real user has picked it up, it's not worth the transition IMO
<mzanetti> Saviq: get_binary_path() seems borked
<kenvandine> greyback, thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok... drop that last change :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, sorry for the noise
<mzanetti> what was wrong with my version of the ap tests? except the failures on the phone which turned out to be platform bugs everything worked fine :/
<mzanetti> now its totally complicated and breaks all sorts of cases except the installed run
<greyback> sil2100: I approve of the changes, but haven't tested it. If that lands, will need an update the build deps of  lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8-integrate-mir/ it builds ok
<greyback> +so that it builds ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have QEs for that now ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but indeed get_binary_path seems broken
<jbicha> MacSlow: could you Approve the status too? https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/notify-osd/tests-depend-on-at-spi2-core/+merge/176943
<Saviq> mzanetti, the autopilot target works, though
<MacSlow> jbicha, sorry... always forget that
<Saviq> mzanetti, aaah
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need to make install first
<Saviq> mzanetti, /my fault for not advertising that
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's needed so that we only pick up the mocks that we really need
<Saviq> mzanetti, not all of those that are there
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I think I mentioned that ... the "make -C buildir install"? Or did I forget that?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... you did... but between a ton of other useless information so my brain skipped it
<mzanetti> sorry... /me is pissed of with ap
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yeah... I should have made that point stand out stronger
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, that's why you have the autopilot target
<Saviq> mzanetti, make autopilot and it'll work
<mzanetti> Saviq: can't choose single tests there
<mterry> Cimi, you are working on the first-boot setup screens?
<Saviq> mzanetti, which we should try and fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah
<mzanetti> and I won't wait 34 * 40 secs to see the first of MacSlow's failing tests
<Cimi> mterry, will work
<Cimi> mterry, if you want we can work together
<mterry> Cimi, ok.  Let me set the blueprint item to you (from xnox)
<Cimi> mterry, think I will start monday
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: i'd prefer if you find someone to review that one
<mterry> Cimi, do you have all the design documents you need?
<Cimi> mterry, didn't look yet, I know I have wireframes for everything, and maybe some visuals
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: my phone is in unity-mir mode and it's hard to test stuff like that is not breaking in the phone since the phone is "broken" already :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, how would you test the background changed?
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, works on desktop too ;)
<mterry> Cimi, OK, design stuff should exist
<Cimi> mzanetti, I now have a fake working plugin
<mterry> Cimi, thanks, bug me or katie if you need more
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: somehow i get no data in the installed thing on the destkop
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you write a c++ plugin for that?
<Cimi> yes
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: any idea why that may happen?
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... now it makes sense (your comment in the standup)
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911557/
<Saviq> kgunn, http://studio.sketchpad.cc/WEz742SNCE
<Cimi> mzanetti, was terribly killed by my headache during the standup
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, hmm, let me check, did that branch a few days ago
<mzanetti> Cimi: Should have been possible to just create file GSettings.qml with this content Item {property imageUrl}
<Cimi> mzanetti, feeling fine now
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: i mean i get nothing even without the patch
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah no...
<mzanetti> Cimi: you need the plugin...
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, ah, yea i had that at some point as well, but somehow it magically fixed itself
<tsdgeos_> ah no wait
<tsdgeos_> without it i get stuff
<Saviq> kgunn, anything else you had in mind?
<mzanetti> Cimi: Register a second class with the plugin, probably as a singleton with a setImageUrl() method
<mzanetti> Cimi: in there you just change the url from the other class
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, ehm, so the branch is actually broken?
<mhr3> then i really do need to look at it again
<mzanetti> Cimi: then you can use something like this in your test: GSettingController.setImageUrl("/foo/bar/baz.png")
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: maybe not, let me try again
<mzanetti> Cimi: and all the created instances of the GSettings would have onUrlChanged
<mzanetti> Cimi: makes sense?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: anyways... can finally run tests now. will try to sort your issue
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: it works fine, somehow the "stuff not loading" also automagiclly fixed itself
<mzanetti> mterry: I discovered that we have cases where the greeter has a password field (like on the tablet mode) and additionally the phone lockscreen pops up behind that. Do you think you can have a look at that? must be something how we handle the lightdm mocks
<MacSlow> mzanetti, great
<mhr3> tsdgeos_, for one, there's nothing displayed if i don't have the patch :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, i need visually
<Cimi> mzanetti, how do I check the shell really changes wallpaper?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll be away for dinner... but back in 1-2 hours (any findings via eMail I suggest)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I'll be online
<MacSlow> mzanetti, d'accord
 * kgunn reads saviq's sketchpad
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah... I'd say you check for statusChanged on the CrossFadeImage and when it goes to Image.Ready you check the current source of the crossfadeimage
<Cimi> makes sense
<mzanetti> :)
<mterry> mzanetti, on call, hold on
<kgunn> Saviq: ...post review with rick, would be good to have the lockscreen on in one of those
<Cimi> smspillaz, think your twitter account got hacked :p
<sil2100> kenvandine: reverted and pushed!
<Saviq> kgunn, that we can enable at any time
<Saviq> kgunn, adding
<kgunn> Saviq: and can we add some dummy data back in for infog...so boring when it says "no data"
<Saviq> kgunn, we can just make some photos ;)
<kgunn> cool
<Saviq> kgunn, and you'll have real data
<kgunn> that ought to do it
<Saviq> pete-woods, are there other sources available for infographics?
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<pete-woods> Saviq: at the minute, only the camera has been done, we're waiting on approval from security, then we'll make an announcement of the input API
<Saviq> pete-woods, cool
<pete-woods> Saviq: it's only a couple of lines of code to add a source to your app/service, so I'm hoping they will appear in short order then
<Saviq> pete-woods, yup
<Cimi> mzanetti, so with the controller class
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't understand how to write it
<MacSlow> bbl
<Cimi> I registered the gsettings class
<Cimi> now I want this controller to control exactly the gestating component initialised by the qml file
<Cimi> not sure how this could work
<Cimi> would be better to simply change the pictureUri of that gsettings mock
<Cimi> if I could be able to get this component from the test file
<Cimi> mzanetti, don't think findChild works...
<Saviq> mterry, heh, managed to trick the lockscreen :D
<Saviq> mterry, when you delete the .unity8-greeter-demo file
<Saviq> mterry, after authenticate() has been called
<Saviq> mterry, you're screwed ;)
<mterry> Saviq, don't delete the demo file!
<Saviq> mterry, ;)
<Saviq> mterry, but also, on phone authenticate() should probably be called on-unlock
<mterry> Saviq, hm?
<Saviq> mterry, although I know that's tricky (or maybe even not useful in the real life, since you'd be logged in when changing the auth method, so you'd have to lock first - so it would authenticate)
<Saviq> mterry, never mind, just some ramblings
<mterry> Saviq, detecting auth method changes is tricky indeed
<mzanetti> Cimi: Write a C++ class for that Controller thingie. make it a singleton
<mzanetti> Cimi: in the ctor of the GSettings mock register the mock with the controller
<Cimi> è arabo per me :D
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> I think I understood a bit
<mzanetti> Cimi: do you know how to make singletons in C++?
<Cimi> mzanetti, that's my difficulty, I know what they are I don't know the sintax
<Cimi> I'm googling
<mzanetti> Cimi: make a private constructor and a public static method like this:
<mzanetti> static GSettingsMockController *instance()
<mzanetti> Cimi: then a private static variable: GSettingsMockController *s_instance
<mzanetti> Cimi: in instance() do this:
<mzanetti> Cimi: if (s_instance == 0) { s_instance = new GSettingsMockController(); } return s_instance
<mzanetti> Cimi: so noone can do new GSettingsMockController because of the private ctor
<Cimi> mzanetti, is this valid? http://subinsebastien.tumblr.com/post/15822604498/singleton-classes-in-c
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... thats pretty much what I'm saying except that this example does lots of other stuff we don't need
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I'll shrink it
<mzanetti> Cimi: anyways, because calling "new GSettingsMockController()" does not work (because of the private ctor) if you want an instance of that class, you need to get it through a call to instance()
<mzanetti> Cimi: and that one only calls new GSettingsMockController() for the very first time it is called. all the other times it returns the one existing instance
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll copy and adapt that code
<mzanetti> Cimi: do you have your branch with the plugin somewhere? I can quickly add that controller for you
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you promise you study the code afterwards and can do it yourself next time
<Cimi> mzanetti, I wanna try it
<mzanetti> ah ok. fine with me
<Cimi> mzanetti, I ail never learn otherwise :)
<Cimi> *will
<mzanetti> thats the spirit
<nic-doffay> Saviq, good news, after a lot of fiddling around that Z order has been solved.
<dandrader> Saviq,  how can I find the available lenses in a system and where are they registered/located? ie. what decides the lenses that show up in unity8?
<Saviq> dandrader, com.canonical.Unity.Dash/scopes gsetting
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cool
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, thanks!
<dandrader> will try that after lunch
<mhr3> sil2100, did a moment pass? :)
<jbicha> is notify-osd set to auto-publish?
<Cimi> mzanetti, lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings_plugin
<Cimi> mzanetti, some weird c++ errors...
<sil2100> mhr3: it passed long ago ;p But didrocks passed as well!
<sil2100> And I will have to pass away as well
<mhr3> sil2100, so you don't know?
<sil2100> mhr3: well, ekhm, it's not in -proposed anymore
<sil2100> mhr3: so it's hard to know what happened and why it was stuck
<sil2100> Would have to poke didrocks
<mhr3> sil2100, hmm, i see, but at least it's released now
<sil2100> mhr3: (it's in main since like 30 minutes)
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> Too bad it took so long though
<sil2100> See you tomorrow!
<mzanetti> Cimi: /me looks
<mzanetti> Cimi: Yeah... this is because of the singleton
<mzanetti> Cimi: If you just register it normally, QML wants to call new GSettingsControllerQml everytime you use it in QML
<Cimi> so how do I register it?
<mzanetti> Cimi: but it can't because of the private constructor
<mzanetti> Cimi: I fixed it... one sec, I'l push
<mzanetti> Cimi: pushed
<mzanetti> Cimi: should I simplify the controller a bit?
<Cimi> mzanetti, go for it
<Cimi> mzanetti, the lesson is learnt :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... I'll also Qt'ify the coding style a bit
<mzanetti> Cimi: do you really need that pimpl and that schema stuff?
<mzanetti> Cimi: seems total overkill to me. especially for a mock
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. pushed the simplified singleton
<Cimi> mzanetti, not really
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's not needed, just to be similar to the original code
<mzanetti> Cimi: what I did is to drop the bool and just use the instance variable to check if its created already
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I have to leave now, will continue the work later :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: for that I initialized the s_controllerInstance with = 0 and set it back to 0 when deleting
<Cimi> looks better!
<Cimi> yeah smart
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. ping me if you have troubles continuing. I should be mostly online but EODing now... so not sure how responsive
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll work later in the evening/night
<Cimi> mzanetti, have gym and dinner with friends...
<mzanetti> have fun!
<Cimi> but I want to see if I can fix this before tomorrow
<Cimi> and helps me falling asleep :)
<dednick> larsu: ping
<jbicha> kenvandine: can you try publishing notify-osd?
<kenvandine> jbicha, you mean in the daily release stack?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> but I don't know if the autolanding test runs the autopkgtest so this may still not be done
<jbicha> I'll try to get someone else to do the gtk upload next time so they can enjoy the fun ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> ok, it's running now
<jbicha> if it works, it's nice that the fix was simple but it's still been a headache
<mzanetti> MacSlow: so... the reason is that run_loop_with_kill_switch is blocking
<mzanetti> MacSlow: that one waits for 10 secs but blocks the autopilot test
<mzanetti> MacSlow: when the loop is killed everything is shut down and the test fails
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, still seeing this "DBus.error.serviceUnknown..." never the less
<geekette> hi
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... that one makes sense now
<geekette> any one is here
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but tap happens now... at least some progress
<geekette> i have question
<geekette> actually am new to the DE thing :-p
<mzanetti> geekette: so you're a command line guru? :D
<geekette> xD
<geekette> not really
<mzanetti> geekette: if you have a question, just ask. Don't ask for asking.
<geekette> all i wanna ask is i wanna make my own DE but then modifying some existing DE projects will be better
<geekette> but i cant really undrestand from where i can start
<geekette> for example
<geekette> i dont wanna see letters and alpha
<geekette> i wanan convert it to how to say it
<geekette> to pictures special caracter that i made it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... its 100% that issue. the loop is blocking and by the time your test conrinues, all the stuff is gone already because the notification server is killed
<geekette> did you get it sorry i cant explain more am not good in english
<geekette> sorry
<mzanetti> geekette: so you want a Desktop with no text, just icons?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, even without the loop being created/touched  it fails
<geekette> and not normal text it will be like dots
<geekette> you know the braill
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah well... in that case the notification won't appear, right?
<geekette> *braille
<geekette> for blind people
<geekette> i wanan something like that
<mzanetti> geekette: ah... I see
<mzanetti> geekette: I guess that should be doable by switching the system to a font that does that
<geekette> emm i thought about it
<mzanetti> Saviq: regarding the passphrase test... we can enable it but I think/hope it'll be obsolete soon again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1204984
<geekette> but i wanna something more strong and more basic i was thinking abtout making something with xlib and gtk+
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204984 in Unity 8 "autopilot test scenarios for lockscreens are wrong" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mzanetti> mterry: btw ^^
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah, I saw that fly by, but didn't dig into it
<mzanetti> mterry: ok... no rush. just wanted to make sure you didn't miss it
<mzanetti> geekette: that sounds like a whole lot of work...
<geekette> yep
<geekette> i know that is why am here
<geekette> to advice me
<geekette> ;-)
<mzanetti> geekette: probably it'll be a good idea to check out RazorQt. Thats quite minimalistic and should be a rather easy starting point to dig into how desktops work.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<geekette> thank you mzanetti
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's passing reliably, so let's leave it at that - and have another test to verify the correct behaviour and fix it
<mzanetti> geekette: not trying to get you away from ubuntu of course. but unity is probably not the easiest one to start with in terms of coding
<mzanetti> geekette: especially if you want to "fork" and do your own thing
<mzanetti> Saviq: fine with me
<geekette> yes i get it am on their website thank you ..i will give you some feedback soon thank you
<mzanetti> MacSlow: did you understand the issue or do I need to explain more?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'm still missing something obviously... as the callback is not triggered... but the tap finally works (seeing the mouse move)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: you mean your hardocded pixel move?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... because the loop quits. then the test continues. if you have some hardcoded pixel where the mouse should move to, thats ok for autopilot and it happens
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but if you try to tap_object(notification), that wont work as soon as the loop dies because when the notificationserver dies, the notification gets destructed too
<mzanetti> MacSlow: so what you need is either a non blocking run_loop() method or you start your own thread where you run the loop.
<MacSlow> mzanetti, *sigh*
<kenvandine> jbicha, published
<jbicha> kenvandine: thanks, it looks like it still failed the autopkgtext though
<jbicha> can you look up the full tests/test-suite.log or can we change how the tests run so that we can see what exactly is failing?
<kenvandine> ah, the daily release stack does run the tests for that
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-notify-osd/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
<kenvandine> jbicha, ^^
<kenvandine> doesn't look very helpful
<gotwig> please remove all amazon scopes  from  the default unity setup
<gotwig> they just suck, unity has more potential than that
<Saviq> kgunn, I think that's all from me on the IoM doc
<kgunn> Saviq: more than i could ask for....go have an evening, would you?
<Saviq> kgunn, it's still early! there's stuff to do! ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, I'll definitely actually go to sleep tonight, damn lawnmowers woke me up after 4hrs of sleep this morning...
<Saviq> the best sleeping aid - a clean conscience, though - so there must be something here ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-26
<mzanetti> veebers: ping
<veebers> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> veebers: see, I'm practicing for the 8:30 meeting already :D
<veebers> mzanetti: heh ^_^
<mzanetti> veebers: wanted to ask if you guys managed to fix those notification tests
<veebers> mzanetti: one moment I'll fwd an email
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, something is blocking cu2d? unity8 stack is still in "waitforstacks" mode?
<veebers> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> veebers, hey there
<veebers> Hey hows it going
<MacSlow> veebers, just read the two email... jumping right in
<veebers> MacSlow: I see you saw that email, I just commented to mzanetti that I'm having a small issue with it and I suspect perhaps it's unity8 or notifications related?
<veebers> MacSlow: I'm about to push a slight change to that branch in the email
<MacSlow> veebers, ok
<didrocks> Saviq: it seems it's building to me? (platform just finished)
<didrocks> Saviq: basically, the ati machine went down, I had to restart the jenkins node again this morning
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, building now
<Saviq> didrocks, so I just saw a symptom of something you fixed already :)
<didrocks> heh, I fixed it 2 hours ago TBH, but time for everything to build then… ;)
<veebers> mzanetti, MacSlow: I've pushed an update to that branch
<veebers> it added a test_simple_interactive which always works for me, but the test_interactive has an issue where, I'm not sure, something happens, either you can't click on the notification or it errors out (after a while) due to dbus error
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but unity8 stack would've been done long ago if that didn't happen, right? hence my surprise
<sil2100> What happened?
<sil2100> Morning!
<veebers> mzanetti, MacSlow  this is an example of one of the errors I've seen, but I've ofcourse changed the source now, so the "print" isn't there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913733/
<sil2100> didrocks: is our daily-release jenkins down?
<sil2100> Oh, nevermind
<mzanetti> veebers: MacSlow: can you please modify the notification tests's setUp to start up a d-bus session bus and stop it again in tearDown?
<mzanetti> its as simple as calling "export `dbus-laiunch`"
<MacSlow> veebers, mzanetti: just pulled... and I'm also seeing this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5913918/
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no clue what that is
<Saviq> veebers, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/reenable-passphrase-tests
<Saviq> veebers, ouch
<mzanetti> veebers: dunno... your branch doesn't work at all here. the notifications don't show up
<veebers> Saviq: ouch?
<Saviq> veebers, the xcb thing
<mzanetti> veebers: and it fails with AttributeError: 'TestNotifications' object has no attribute '_get_urgency'
<veebers> Saviq: ah ack
<veebers> mzanetti: ah, probably because only one of the tests has been updated to use the new stuff and the others will be temporarily broken
<veebers> Saviq: approve
<veebers> d
<mzanetti> veebers: is there a possibility to only run one of the scenarios?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, veebers: I thought setUp() and tearDown() are no longer used/supported after the refactoring?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: got the xlib sequence thingie now too
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I'm sure they are... just not used at the moment I guess
<veebers> mzanetti: either change the `scenarios = . . .` at the top of test_notifications, or comment out one of the options in `_get_device_emulation_scenarios` in test/autopilot/unity8/shell/tests/__init__.py
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah... I meant without modifying the code
<veebers> mzanetti: oh, not that I'm aware of
 * mzanetti open a feature request
<mzanetti> this is annoying as hell
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, it would have been done ~3h ago
<veebers> MacSlow: yeah they are supported, they are general testtools thing
<veebers> mzanetti: are you opening that up against autopilot?
<mzanetti> yeah
<MacSlow> veebers, ah ok... thought it was special to our unity8-ap
<veebers> MacSlow: no, setUp is executed before every test_* and tearDown afterward
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> dee-qt isn't autoreleased?
<tsdgeos> or when does the autorelease happen?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I read something that the daily release jenkins currently has troubles... might be related to that
<larsu> dednick: morning. I fixed your crash yesterday, but you were already gone :)
<dednick> larsu: yep. i came back later :)
<mzanetti> veebers: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/x-faq/part7/section-15.html
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ^
<dednick> larsu: couple of questions about the model
<dednick> larsu: the action role doesnt seem to work.
<dednick> always undefined. Doesnt have a case in the model::data func
<MacSlow> mzanetti, *sigh*
<larsu> dednick: you don't need the action. (Well, at least I think you don't)
<dednick> larsu: in your example you have a slider, but no value is set :) so couldnt work out how to get it
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm I would have thought we would be safe from that as the python "multiprocessing" uses subprocesses not threads, or perhaps I mis-understood it
<dednick> larsu: as far as i know, the actions contain the control values? switches, sliders etc.
<mzanetti> veebers: I'd say so too... but the fact that we are getting those erorrs... dunno. let me check the code
<veebers> mzanetti: cool thanks
<larsu> dednick: right, you do need the state. Isn't that exposed? (I wrote this a while ago)
<larsu> dednick: doesn't look like it... will fix toda
<dednick> larsu: not as far as i can tell
<larsu> *today
<dednick> larsu: cool. thanks.
<mzanetti> veebers: regarding this comment: # THese lines are commented out because for some reason the # notification appears in my desktop unity session, rather than the# launched unity8 session.
<veebers> mzanetti. MacSlow : I was going to mention this is an example script using the notifications_helper, but I'm not sure if it'll help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913944/
<MacSlow> veebers, I still seem to be needing to call super(myTestClass self).setUp() in my setUp(), right... same for tearDown()...
<mzanetti> veebers: run "export `dbus-launch`" from the terminal where you run the test suite
<dednick> larsu: also, what does the "sensitive" role signify?
<veebers> mzanetti: sure, we'll add that to the actual test suite itself too
<larsu> dednick: whether the control can be interacted with (it's sometimes also called enabled)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, os.system() should work in the ap-test to do that
<dednick> larsu: ok
<mzanetti> veebers: I don't see where you start a new process
<veebers> mzanetti: line 23 of emulators/notification_helper.py
<veebers> mzanetti: also, fyi: http://docs.python.org/2/library/multiprocessing.html
<mzanetti> this is a lot of code...
<mzanetti> I would have assumed we could spawn a binary and kill it again in tearDown
<mzanetti> veebers: what exactly does this? with Notifications() as n:
<mzanetti> veebers: is this just another way of doing "n = Notification()" ?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, veebers: the test just hangs here for me
<mzanetti> for me it does different things each time I run it
<veebers> mzanetti: the 'with' makes it a context manager, so when 'n' goes out of scope Notifications __exit__ is called (conversly Notifications __enter__ is called when  it enters scope)
<veebers> it's used here so that _quit is called for Notifications so that it cleans up after itself
<veebers> mzanetti: http://effbot.org/zone/python-with-statement.htm
<mzanetti> veebers: got it. thanks
<MacSlow> mzanetti, veebers: bit lost here atm
<veebers> mzanetti: the idea here (using multiprocess) is that we can have a thread like api so that we can communicate with it (i.e. the asserts etc.) without it being in a worker thread i.e. it being in it's own process
<mzanetti> veebers: ok.... following issues:
<mzanetti> veebers: after starting the multiplrocess the sending of the notification happens too earls (i.e. the other process is not always successfully registered yet)
<mzanetti> veebers, MacSlow: next, the clicking on the notification _sometimes_ happens too early
<mzanetti> veebers: the notifications multiprocess seems not to be cleaned up successfully and only the very first run works
<mzanetti> I need to start a new dbus-session to make it work again
<veebers> mzanetti: oh, if that's in the _simple_interaction I just noticed that there is no "assert notification has appeared"
<veebers> the other test test_interactive has that check (from memory)
<mzanetti> test_interactive is what I'm running
<veebers> mzanetti: oh :-\
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm, I tried this and had no issues: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913992/
<mzanetti> veebers: the _assert_notification() seems to be commented out
<veebers> mzanetti: ah, it looks like i didn't re-enable it after it was commeneted out
<veebers> commented*
<mzanetti> ok... I try again
<mzanetti> added that line back in and now it doesn't click at all any more
<mzanetti> :/
<mzanetti> and autopilot hangs that I need to kill it with -9
<mzanetti> ctrl+c does not work
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm, how long did it hang for?
<mzanetti> until I killed it
<mzanetti> :P
<veebers> mzanetti: :-P
<mzanetti> still hangs
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 what's that mean http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-2.1build/lastFailedBuild/console ?
<didrocks> sil2100: can you take that in charge please? ^
<Saviq> ;)
<sil2100> Saviq, didrocks_busy: ACK
<Saviq> sil2100, it probably just needs a retry, as the armhf builder failed in d-b-n
<sil2100> Ah, yeah, chroot problem...
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we still suffer from the UbuntuAnimation not going to its target value?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> weird :/
<sil2100> Saviq: retried, will have to re run this job once it's finished ;/ Sometimes those builders are more trouble than help
<Saviq> mzanetti, was reverted
<sil2100> hmm
<veebers> mzanetti, MacSlow: Hey I need to go have something to eat :-P, will have dinner and come back
<mzanetti> ack
<MacSlow> veebers, enjoy
<MacSlow> veebers, reading through notification_helper.py atm
<mzanetti> need to reeboot. too many dbus-daemons running
<mhr3> sil2100, any ideas where does dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source come from?
<mhr3> sil2100, i get it when trying bzr bd
<veebers> MacSlow, mzanetti I don't know if I mentioned, that when the test failed or before the dbus error etc. When the notification popped up even if I clicked on it myself nothing happened
<veebers> MacSlow: cheers :)
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> should
<tsdgeos> stop unity8
<tsdgeos> stop unity on the phone?
<tsdgeos> it's what we do on run_on_device
<tsdgeos> but ain't working here on the unity-mir thing i have
 * tsdgeos realizes he can uninstall the package
<sil2100> mhr3: ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to be logged in as phablet for this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and yes it works
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, the last image is working on maguro, but there's no input in apps, any idea?
<sil2100> mhr3: I have that, most of the times it means that the version you're building got already released and you try to build it with changes
<tsdgeos> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ stop unity8
<tsdgeos> -su: stop: command not found
 * Saviq also vaguely remembers Gerry wrote an email about this yesterday, but can't find it now... so could've dreamt it ;P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sudo -u phablet -i
<mhr3> sil2100, ah, so just bump the changelog?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: anyway i uninstalled unity8 and that's fine :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, initctl stop unity8
<tsdgeos> Saviq: last image as unity-mir image or as regular image?
<sil2100> mhr3: yes, but if you're building a test build just for yourself, better to bump the upstream version
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity-mir image
<Saviq> tsdgeos, from http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir/?
<tsdgeos> input is a bit borked yes
<sil2100> mhr3: otherwise it tries to use the released tarball from the archive and nitpick if you made some changes in the source
<tsdgeos> it's one of the things gerry asked me to have a look
<tsdgeos> and i'm trying
<tsdgeos> but it's hard given i have no clue about it at all
<mhr3> sil2100, by upstream version you mean the "prefix" in the changelog?
<tsdgeos> so don't expect me to find anything
<tsdgeos> actually i do have input
<tsdgeos> just in some areas
<veebers> mzanetti, MacSlow: back fyi :-)
<mhr3> sil2100, cause you know otherwise upstream version for me is what's in configure / cmake
<MacSlow> veebers, just trying to get this dbus-launch and tearDown working correctly... or is that not longer needed?
<sil2100> mhr3: I mean like you have 1.1-0ubuntu1, 1.1 is the upstream part for me ;)
<MacSlow> veebers, btw... I'm not sure how to correctly call super(fooBarClass, self).setUp(...) super(fooBarClass, self).tearDown(...)
<mhr3> sil2100, right that's what i meant by the prefix :)
<veebers> MacSlow: th intention of that is so that we don't have to kill notify-osd on our desktops
<MacSlow> veebers, what arguments do these to take?
<mhr3> sil2100, but yep, helped it builds now, thx
<sil2100> mhr3: np.
<MacSlow> veebers, got that... just trying to make sure I do "kill -15 ..." the right $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID
<Saviq> veebers, MacSlow yeah, and on daily build autopilot runs
<Saviq> MacSlow, setUp and tearDown don't have no arguments, afaik
<Saviq> MacSlow, but then you can always go *args, **kwargs to be sure
<veebers> MacSlow: sorry missed that, yeah no arguments to setUp() or tearDown()
<MacSlow> Saviq, "*args, **kwargs"?
<MacSlow> veebers, ah ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's positional arguments, keyword arguments
<Saviq> MacSlow, say you have:
<Saviq> def foo(self, *args, **kwargs):
<veebers> MacSlow: for process stuff you should be able to use subprocess, one moment and I'll have an example
<Saviq> MacSlow, then you'd usually call super like so:
<Saviq>     def super(FooClass, self).foo(*args, **kwargs)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I see
<Saviq> MacSlow, unless you wanted to pass different arguments to the super class's foo()
<Saviq> MacSlow, *args "wraps/unwraps" iterables, **kwargs "wraps/unwraps" dictionaries
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/controlflow.html#keyword-arguments
<MacSlow> Saviq, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: damn, the queue for autopilot testing is looong, I wonder if didrocks_busy had anything against me skipping the check job for unity8 once the armhf build finishes and just publishing
<sil2100> Saviq: since it's hogged by unity test now
<Saviq> sil2100, it's fine
<Saviq> sil2100, let it run
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm not pushing for a quick release, just pushing for the thing to get through :)
<veebers> MacSlow: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5914066/
<sil2100> Saviq: ok then ;) This might take like an hour or so if anything
<Saviq> sil2100, that's completely fine
<veebers> MacSlow: that's a quick and dirty example of using subprocess
<MacSlow> veebers, oh... I was on a complete differnet (probably wrong path)
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm not worried by stuff running, I'm worried by stuff failing :)
<veebers> MacSlow: I had intended for the resulting process object would be the dbus process, so we could just store that and addCleanup(kill, process_obj) or similar
<MacSlow> veebers, used os.system("export `dbus-launch`") and was wondering how to get hold of $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID from that spawned subshell
<veebers> MacSlow: ah ok
<dandrader> Saviq, do you have that magic VM that replicates Jenkins setup?
<veebers> MacSlow: you'll need to self.patch_environment with the 2 results from that subprocess call too, or just the 1 actually (the 'DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS') I dont think you need the PID one to connect
<Saviq> dandrader, I sent it out to the ML, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, there's still some xcb crashes going on
<Saviq> dandrader, but it's generally working
<MacSlow> veebers, I wanted just to "dbus-launch", grab the resulting $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID  in setUp() and then use "kill -15 <grabbed dbus-session-bus-pid>" in tearDown()
<veebers> MacSlow: I suspect you may have issues with the tests not using the right dbus session unless you setup the environment variable
<mzanetti> MacSlow: how can I trigger a notification manually from the command line?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, notify-send "Summary" "Body" -i someIcon
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but that's not going to be a interactive one
<mzanetti> MacSlow: how can I do an interactive one?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, from the command line... only with a python-program
<mzanetti> MacSlow: do we have such a thing?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, pasting...
<MacSlow> mzanetti,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5914080/
<MacSlow> mzanetti, icons will probably not work.. but that should not be an issue
<veebers> mzanetti: that example I posted before should work too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913944/
<mzanetti> the one from MacSlow works fine
<mzanetti> veebers: so... the notification we create from the test doesn't seem to be interactive
<mzanetti> veebers: even manually clicking it doesn't do anything
<mzanetti> veebers: if I create it with the command line it works
<veebers> mzanetti: yeah I noticed that sometimes (like when the test/dbus/something was failing).
<veebers> mzanetti: but I've also seen it work fine (i.e. that test_simple_interactive) one that I added, that works for me
<MacSlow> mzanetti, veebers: just saw... # notification.set_hint_string ("x-canonical-switch-to-application", "true")
<veebers> mzanetti: how are you creating it from the command line
<mzanetti> why don't we just ship that python script from MacSlow and call it with os.exec() or whatever the python thingie for that is
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> instead of all that complexity with task queuing
<veebers> mzanetti: possibily, what would be the best way of checking that things get called?
<veebers> hmm actually
<MacSlow> mzanetti, veebers: with that commented the backend won't instruct the frontend to construct an interactive notification
<MacSlow> mzanetti, veebers: so any passed actions will be ignored
<MacSlow> mzanetti, veebers: callbacks in those stand-alone notification-python programs setting env-vars?!
<mzanetti> veebers: couldn't we just keep the stdout pipe open and print() the triggered actionId? then just do a string comparison on the apps output
 * mzanetti is still a python noob so not sure what caveats we'll run into there
<veebers> mzanetti, MacSlow: we could have a script that is passed as an argument a list of "action ids", and the script prints and exists the actual id that is  pressed
<veebers> mzanetti: heh the same idea I think
<MacSlow> mzanetti, veebers: I welcome whatever works and keeps complexity down... and extensibility up :)
<mzanetti> veebers: right... even easier: we pass the expected action_id as an argument and just make it return 0 or 1 depending on success
<veebers> mzanetti: I think you're right and we should simplify the issue now, using this script sounds like it will work for us now (I really want to get this done, I also really want to be able to see my partner tonight ^_^)
<veebers> mzanetti: we need to pass in the possible action ids I think, let me re-read some of the tests
<veebers> mzanetti (MacSlow correct me if I'm wrong): in test_sd_incoming_call it looks like we need to be able to pass a list of action ids and a list (of equal length) of action labels as there may be a couple of buttons to press and we want to make sure the right one gets pressed
<MacSlow> veebers, correct
<veebers> mzanetti: so my suggestion is a script that takes these 2 inputs, constructs the notification and outputs the action_id of the called action and quits
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah, exactly
<mzanetti> veebers: I pushed something to your branch
<veebers> mzanetti: and in the test have a helper method that polls this subprocess object (that is the python script) and if it doesn't return a value in x seconds kills the script and assert(fail)
<mzanetti> veebers: got rid of some lambda magic which seems to make it more reliable
<MacSlow> veebers, apart from the input sd_example_incoming-call.py does that already
<mzanetti> veebers: at least it always finds the notification now
<MacSlow> veebers, I meant that http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5914114/
<MacSlow> veebers, you can ignore/delete the example.* parts
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm I seem ed to have screwed something up I can see my history of that branch :-\
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah... something weird seems to have happened... might have been me tho
<veebers> MacSlow: right the script that we're talking about would be like that except it wouldn't have action_decline_1, action_decline_2, it would just have one callback and it would just output/print/something the action_id that the callbakc was called with
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm odd
<MacSlow> veebers, ok
<veebers> mzanetti: I'm wondering if you did something odd. bzr qlog shows only commits from mirco and yourself
<mzanetti> veebers: well, I had mirco's branch here and merged your's into it... did some small changes and pushed it to yours... probably that screwed it up
<mzanetti> veebers: altough I don't see why...
<mzanetti> sorry for that
<mzanetti> but the code is still there... its "just" the history
<veebers> ah that branch of mine was the one you pushed to, right? so you took . . . yeah exactly, all condensed into one commit ;-)
<mzanetti> hmpf
<veebers> mzanetti: so even with your changes it's not working as expected?
<veebers> mzanetti: ^_^
<mzanetti> veebers: no... its a bit better... but the triggered notification doesn't seem to be interactive in most of the cases
<mzanetti> veebers: my change didn't touch that tho
<veebers> man, I feel like a coffee but we only have espresso and it's late. First world problems
<veebers> ah but tis friday, so coffee time it is I think gents
<mzanetti> veebers: all I did was to replace the lambda for get_notification() with some normal assertThat(notifications.count, eventually(equals(1)))
<mzanetti> seems to make it more reliable ^
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm, so are we confident that the notification not being interactive is due to something in the notification helper and definiately not in unity8/notifications/something ?
<mzanetti> veebers: I did like 10 test runs with the command line tool and it worked 100%
<mzanetti> veebers: so I'd say yes... but don't have any proof for it (i.e. I don't know why the helper wouldn't work)
<Cimi> mzanetti, from the gsettingscontroller class
<Cimi> how do I access the other gsettingsqml object?
<Cimi> I need a reference/pointer
<mzanetti> Cimi: as the controller is a singleton you can get to it from the gsettings classes
<mzanetti> Cimi: in the gsettings constructor do a controller::instance()->registerSettingsObject(this)
<Cimi> mzanetti, I created Gsettingsconroller::setpictureuri()
<mzanetti> Cimi: in the controller hold a QList of all the registered settings objects
<veebers> mzanetti: ok, I'm hacking together a quick script so we can try that approach out
<mzanetti> Cimi: and in setpictureUrl() do a foreach() loop over all the registered objects and update their url
<mzanetti> veebers: cool. I'll help Cimi in the meantime
<veebers> mzanetti: ack
<Saviq> Cimi, can you tackle https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1205094 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205094 in Unity 8 ""Recent searches" in dash are white-on-white" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1205097 quickly to see where the problem lies?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205097 in Unity 8 "HUD isn't working" [Critical,Triaged]
<mzanetti> Saviq: I see the same in the quicklist... seems an issue in the Popover I'd say?
<Saviq> mzanetti, possible
<Cimi> Saviq, got a mail, yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i was going to now, but the phone just ran out of battery
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me checks gallery
<Saviq> tsdgeos, excuses excuses! :P
<tsdgeos> the damn unity-mir thing doesn't have suspend or anything
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is that repro on the desktop?
<tsdgeos> should be
 * tsdgeos tries
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't have app management on desktop
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we'll never tell hud what app is focused
<tsdgeos> we (unity8) never do on the phone either
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, so maybe it would be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but then... it's unity8 that's focused
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and unity8 doesn't have HUD actions then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so somehow you'd need to trick HUD into looking at a different app
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> hud used to be smart enough to do that
<tsdgeos> it ignored its clients
<tsdgeos> anyway, let me phablet-flash and get out of the unity-mir world
<tsdgeos> and i'll try to find out what broke
<Saviq> Cimi, there's also one more issue with the popover http://ubuntuone.com/4249DjbGl6QiOVaTxHOdsU
<Saviq> Cimi, see where the pip is
<Cimi> Saviq, weird we have those issues
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll check it out
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, the pip is fine on manta, btw
<Cimi> don't have it
<Cimi> only ma+guro
<Saviq> Cimi, that's fine, it's the same on desktop
<Saviq> Cimi, just resize your window
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi the example from file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/qml-ubuntu-components-popups0-popover.html works fine
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti I expect it's our theme's fault
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... sounds reasonable
<mzanetti> Saviq: look what I just found: http://kdeblog.mageprojects.com/2013/07/13/qml-dragdrop-support-is-about-to-become-a-lot-better-accepting-external-drop-events/
<Cimi> mzanetti, what's the argument of the registerSettingsObject?
<mzanetti> GSettingsQml
<Cimi> QObject obj or *obj?
<mzanetti> *
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5914173/
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am confused with those QString...
<Saviq> Cimi, it's a theming issue
<Cimi> and objects, sometimes they need the pointer sometimes not
<Saviq> Cimi, probably an SDK bug then
<mzanetti> Cimi: what QString?
<Saviq> Cimi, filing another one for the pip
<Cimi> mzanetti, sometimes I notice there is the * sometimes not
<Cimi> maybe I am confused
<mzanetti> Cimi: you should rarely need a QString*
<mzanetti> Cimi: but always use QString&
<mzanetti> :P
 * mzanetti parla arabo con Cimi
<mzanetti> Cimi: nevermind... just do what you think is ok, push it and I'll review and explain
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll do that the compiler thinks is ok :-P
<Cimi> *what
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, with C++ there are always like 50 good ways to do it and 500 bad ways but still compiling ways :D
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1205257 now
<ubot5> bug 1205257 in Unity 8 ""Recent searches" pointer/pip in dash is shown in the wrong place under narrow layout" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205257
<Saviq> Cimi, I reassigned the other one to the SDK
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's wrong with the hud? i just started the phone app, opened the hud and get quit/compose/add in the hud actions
<tsdgeos> certainly the highlighting doesn't work though
<veebers> mzanetti, MacSlow : hmm, i have maybe a silly question, if I have a script that has "loop = Glib.Mainloop.new(None, False); loop.run()" and run that script, I can't kill it w/ Ctrl-C I need to Ctrl-Z and kill %<number>
<veebers> is this expected? Can I do something so I can kill it w/ Ctrl-C
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how about voice?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that doesn't seem to work
<tsdgeos> is that what the bug was about?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, those are the two that Oren reported not working
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really, I didn't see it working at all
<tsdgeos> well, then we have a problem with "working at all" :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you try and beat some sh*t out of the hud
<tsdgeos> woot
<tsdgeos> the hud has grown a button margin :D
<mzanetti> veebers: I have no clue about Glib.Mainloop
<veebers> mzanetti: cool, sorry
<mzanetti> veebers: mostly because I always try to avoid it exactly because it has such weirdness all over the place
<tsdgeos> let me fix the button margin first
<veebers> mzanetti: that sounds like a smart way to live :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I saw that - prolly sdk / theming
<tsdgeos> Button -> AbstractBUtton
<tsdgeos> like we did everywhere else, no?
<mzanetti> veebers: not sure if its smart. but seems to have saved me a lot of pain so far :D
<tsdgeos> actually no
<tsdgeos> since we don't use a Button there
<Cimi> mzanetti, it doesn't find foreach but I have #include <QList>
<mzanetti> Cimi: unfortunately we have the nice Qt macros disabled so you need to use Q_FOREACH() or a regular for() loop.
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm I just flashed 0725.1 on manta and no hud in sight :/
<tsdgeos> get yourself a mako :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just flashed maguro now, too, checking
<Cimi> mzanetti, compiles :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: \o/
<Cimi> mzanetti, now let's wait the expected crash :D
<mzanetti> heh...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, nothing on maguro either
<tsdgeos> that is weird :-/
<Cimi> mzanetti, s this correct or I need to clear the list in a different way to avoid leak? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914255/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you get the hud button but upon release you get nothing?
<tsdgeos> or empty stuff?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, empty
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just the four disabled toolbar items
<tsdgeos> which app?
<mzanetti> Cimi: first, don't clear the list or it would work only once
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'm clearing the copy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, phone, gallery, gallery in image
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all empty
<mzanetti> Cimi: right... don't make a copy :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have hud-service running?
<mzanetti> Cimi: but this reminds me that you should have a unregisterObject() too where you remove it from the list and you call that from the destructor of the GSettingsQml class
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah checking that now
<Cimi> yeah
<mzanetti> Cimi: otherwise it would crash at some point, yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, new issue
<Cimi> mzanetti, how do I initialise GSettingsController
<Cimi> mzanetti, adding GSettingsController under Shell ()
<Cimi> complains it's not creatable
<mzanetti> Cimi: and as I always like to KISS (keep it short and simple), here's the simplified version that does the same but faster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914269/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's there
<Cimi> mzanetti, already did that :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :/
<mzanetti> Cimi: you can just use it there as GSettingsController.setPictureUri(foobar)
<mzanetti> Cimi: grep the code for "LauncherModel" for example. Thats a singleton too
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you on 0725.1?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I was creating the component, setting an id, and using the id
<Cimi> mzanetti, thinking was created by the plugin
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how do i check?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you flash with --pending?
<tsdgeos> no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, so you're on 0716
<Saviq> or 22
 * Saviq tries
 * tsdgeos missed the mail about --pending :-/
<tsdgeos> what does --pending mean?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think it flashes the latest, even though if its not tagged as a "good" one
<mzanetti> but I missed that mail too
<tsdgeos> ok, so let's restart the flashing all over again
<tsdgeos> ...
<davmor2_> tsdgeos: --pending flashes daily only do this if you know the image is good
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914285/
<mzanetti> next one!
<mzanetti> ;)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, why didn't the binding work?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: because the binding was set for all the scopes
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: which means they all fight for the state
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: it might work if written outside the loader
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, nice one, confirmed it works.
<nic-doffay> Minimised it to one line though.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: something like this: interactive: Qt.binding(function() { return currentItem.item.selectorVisible; })
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: can you give this one a shot? ^
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I see and yeah giving, going to give it a go...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: misses a !
<mzanetti> to invert the logic...
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it does work, but it sort of conflicts with the loading bool.
<nic-doffay> So I'm keeping it on the loader instead.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what's the loading bool?
<nic-doffay> dashContent.scopes.loaded
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: how about this:
<mzanetti> interactive: dashContent.scopes.loaded && ! Qt.binding...
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that's what I tried.
<mzanetti> Cimi: working?
<MacSlow> veebers, odd
<Cimi> mzanetti, writing the test
<Cimi> mzanetti, small issue
<Cimi> mzanetti, so I am trying to check the image was changing
<Cimi> mzanetti, so I was trying to see if the url of the source of crossfadeImage was changing
<Cimi> mzanetti, I need to convert the url into a string
<Cimi> so I can use indexOf and see if it contains the path I need
<Cimi> who knows how to convert url to a string?
<Cimi> toString
<Cimi> lol
<mzanetti> Cimi:  doesn't the url have a toString()?
<Cimi> mzanetti, indeed it has ^^
<mzanetti> Saviq: are you aware of any activities regarding the SIM pin?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, you can do it in a terminal already
<mzanetti> Saviq: I mean a qml plugin that I can hook up to the pin entry
<Saviq> mzanetti, then no, I don't think so
<mzanetti> Saviq: I can do that, especially since I'm sort of blocked on the launcher until vesa and antti are back from vacation
<mzanetti> Saviq: just wanted to make sure theres not someone else working on it already
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I think it's lightdm's territory
<Saviq> mzanetti, you should only talk to lightdm when entering the pin
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it should do its things
<Cimi> daaamn so many text conflicts
<Cimi> :(((
<Cimi> this is brilliant http://i.imgur.com/mjVN8vA.jpg
<dednick> larsu: what are you going to offer in the unitymenumodel in terms of the action?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... mterry and me discussed that and I think thats not the right solution
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, dunno
<larsu> dednick: I just introduced a "state" role which will give you the action state
<Saviq> mzanetti, it needs to be like that if lockscreen is in the greeter anyway
<larsu> dednick: I think I'm done, but haven't uploaded because qml doesn't like me
<Saviq> mzanetti, I simply think it should be a separate PAM module that authenticates you against the SIM card in that case...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: confirmed --pending image is broken
<Saviq> mzanetti, if it's not desirable for some reason, I'm listening
<tsdgeos> Saviq: regarding hud
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> going to do some investigation now
<dednick> larsu: that has the icon, label, etc in it for the root element right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hm... not really see why that would go through pam... the sim pin and the lock pin are different things
<mzanetti> Saviq: what if you insert a sim at runtime when pam auth has already happened?
<larsu> dednick: exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, you're not un-authenticated of course
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't know the design, but I imagine people would like to be able to authenticate with the same PIN to unlock the SIM and the phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, and not having to do it twice
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it's a UX question
<mzanetti> Saviq: usually those are 2 different things... of course some sort of single-sign-on would be nice, but we definitely need to support both cases
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes - both cases of course
<mzanetti> Saviq: as the sim pin is only numerical and the phone lock can be alphanumeric
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't we already discuss it btw? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we could store the SIM PIN in the keyring
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then exactly because the unlock PIN and the phone lock PIN are both 4-numbers
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think it would be good to keep them separate
<Saviq> people would not understand it
<mzanetti> Saviq: the unlock pin might not always be 4 digits
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhm
<mzanetti> Saviq: the N9 for example presents you a blue pinentry dialog for the lock code and the green one for the SIM pin
<mzanetti> Saviq: and that's the same for all phones I've been using so far
<mzanetti> not the colors of course... but the fact that they are separate.
<Saviq> mzanetti, I haven't had a SIM PIN enabled for a few years now ;)
<mzanetti> so I think we need to handle them separately and in case we store the sim pin in the wallet just don't pop up the second dialog
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok then - still not something for a QML plugin
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should be handled same as WiFi password
<Saviq> mzanetti, via a system dialog / notification
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, we need at least a qml plugin to change the pin from the settings app?
<Saviq> seb128, what's your say ↑?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, since when are *we* doing the settings app? ;)
<mzanetti> hehe
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8 if you're bored :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: Just saying... it'd be dumb if we write some stuff for it and the settings people start from scratch again
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but we're not going to write it, so we're good :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: cool, I'll check it out. I'm indeed a bit bored (as I can't really continue on the launcher right now)
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's also enough reviews for all of us I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, no time to be bored
 * Saviq takes out a whip
<mzanetti> Saviq: they are all claimed by someone
<Saviq> *crash8
<seb128> Saviq, mzanetti: sure, we can add an UI for PIN stuff, but we need a design for it
<Saviq> seb128, there isn't one?
<seb128> Saviq, no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings has "Phone, including SIM services"
<seb128> Saviq, which points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp#Settings
<seb128> but nothing there has design for PIN
<Saviq> seb128, that looks like an omission
<seb128> mpt, ^
<larsu> dednick: so the issue I'm facing is that qt is never calling QAbstractItemModel::data() for the new role I've just added. It works for all other roles. Any idea how to debug that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone_locking
<Saviq> mzanetti, "4-digit PIN"
<larsu> dednick: it's in roleNames(), and qml doesn't complain about a undefined identifier. So it picks that up
<mpt> Saviq, that's different from SIM PIN
<Saviq> mpt, yeah, just saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#SIM_PIN
<Saviq> seb128, ↑
<mpt> right
<mpt> Fresh off the drawing board yesterday
<Saviq> mpt, don't you think people will get confused between a 4-digit phone lock PIN and a separate 4-digit SIM PIN?
<mzanetti> so we support only 4 digit pins? you know that there are services that require >=6 digits by specification. for example microsoft exchange
<seb128> Saviq, oh, doh, that got added yesterday
<mpt> Saviq, I do, yes.
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, for that there's password, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can have a 6 digit password
<dednick> larsu: hm. i was seeing that the other day with the old model we use and couldn't quite work it out. what value is it giving when you do "model.state" from qml?
<mzanetti> hmm... would work I guess, altough not really nice imho.. but ok
<Saviq> mpt, that's why I was feeling like the PIN locking should be tightly coupled to passphrase lock
<Saviq> mzanetti, and let's face it - 6-digit PIN isn't much better than a 4-digit one is it ;)
<larsu> dednick: an empty string
<mpt> Saviq, or just rename the 4-digit PIN to something else, e.g. "keycode", "passcode"
<Saviq> mpt, at least
<Saviq> mpt, erm
<larsu> dednick: is there a limit on the amount of roles?
<Saviq> mpt, I said that wrong  " that's why I was feeling like the PIN locking should be tightly coupled to SIM PIN lock"
<Saviq> mpt, that's what I meant ↑
<dednick> larsu: not sure. give me a sec and i'll try inserted one quick into mine.
<seb128> mpt, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings ... should "Phone, including SIM services" be update to not have "including SIM service", since it's not under the phone section (which is a bit weird)
<mpt> Saviq, I knew what you meant, but I disagree ... You might have stuff on your phone you want to protect while it doesn't even have a PIN in it. (Especially if it's a tablet.)
<mpt> Saviq, doesn't even have a SIM in it, I mean.
<mzanetti> +1 ^^
<dednick> larsu: i dont think you can call it "state". :)
<dednick> there's already a qml property called that
<Saviq> mpt, mzanetti that would still work if the device PIN lock was a "master" lock that happened to unlock the SIM, too
<mzanetti> dednick: larsu: you should still be able to access with "model.state"
<dednick> it's probably fetching it from the delegate
<mzanetti> dednick: larsu: still not nice to produce such name collisions if it can be avoided
<Saviq> mpt, also, do we (not) want to store the SIM PIN in a keyring (only if device locking is enabled)?
<larsu> dednick: argh. thanks.
<larsu> mzanetti: ya, I was getting it through the delegate
<mpt> seb128, SIM services are indeed under the Phone section.
<dednick> larsu: i havent verified
<seb128> mpt, ?!
<larsu> mzanetti: how can I avoid name collitions if I'm forced to use the same namespace?
<mpt> Saviq, but then they'd get out of sync when you swapped SIMs or used the SIM in a different device.
<mpt> seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp#Settings
<mzanetti> larsu: by not naming the role "state" :D
<larsu> mzanetti: tbh, the whole delegate handling in qml is much too magic
<seb128> mpt, why are they on the privacy... oh, call diversion is a SIM service?
<mzanetti> larsu: I don't think it is... can I help you with anything (explaingin something) ?
<larsu> mzanetti: how am I supposed to know that that already exists?!
<mzanetti> larsu: because every QML item has a property named "state"
<seb128> mpt, I guess I'm just enough of a phone nerd to understand all the meaning of SIM, ignore me
<veebers> mzanetti, MacSlow|lunch: ping
<mzanetti> veebers: pong in one minute
<veebers> mzanetti: ack
<Cimi> mzanetti, Saviq https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958
<mpt> seb128, it says "including", not "comprising" :-P
<mzanetti> larsu: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qquickitem.html
<mzanetti> Cimi: Saviq: will review in a bit
<seb128> mpt, well there is 0 mention of "SIM" on the phone page, I didn't realise things like "horoscope" were "SIM services"
<mzanetti> veebers: pong now :D
<mpt> seb128, I understand that call diversion and call waiting are not SIM services.
<larsu> mzanetti: I guess plus all the properties of the delegate?
<larsu> mzanetti: the real problem is that this is incredibly hard to debug
<mzanetti> larsu: yeah. everything inherits QQuickItem (very few exceptions - ignore them for now)
<mzanetti> larsu: in the background this is standard C++ with inheritance
<veebers> mzanetti: hey, I just pushed up my changes with the changes we discussed (took me longer than expected :-\)
<Saviq> mpt, I know they would - I'm just really asking questions - not trying to push solutions :)
<veebers> mzanetti: would you be able to take a look and ensure that it works for you and or you think it'll suite
<Saviq> mpt, but I agree, at least a rename of the PIN locking are needed
<larsu> mzanetti: right, I understand that. I just think putting role names in the same namespace is suboptimal :)
<mzanetti> larsu: I agree it has some pitfalls at the beginning. but once you got a grasp on it its amazingly simple
<mzanetti> larsu: no... not saying you should put them in a namespace... just don't name it simply "state" but rather something like "networkState" (in case of the network delegates for example)
<larsu> mzanetti: what happes if a future version of qt adds a networkState property to qquickitem?
<mzanetti> larsu: and in case you can't/don't want to avoid the name collision you can access the model's roles in the delegate through "model.rolename"
<larsu> mzanetti: ah, that's much better!
<mzanetti> larsu: unlikely I'd say... but sure, that would cause your code to break. so it might make sense to always use model.rolename
<mzanetti> veebers: checking out your stuff now
<veebers> mzanetti: awesome, cheers
<mpt> seb128, zero mention apart from the heading that says "SIM Services". :-P
<seb128> mpt, DOH ;-)
<mzanetti> larsu: btw your argument is also valid for other stuff. for example Qt defines a "foreach" macro and if I'm not mistaken boost does so too. Now the C++0x standard defines that too...
<mzanetti> I guess that's the downside of getting updates :)
<seb128> mpt, btw the list of services in that section seems a bit random, is that supposed to be hardcoded, or coming from the SIM itself?
<mpt> seb128, it comes from the SIM. Mine has "Traffic Line", which might be useful if I had a car.
<mzanetti> veebers: hmm... failed with the Xlib sequence thingie
<veebers> mzanetti: what, really? which test are you running?
<mzanetti> veebers: unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.TestNotifications.test_interactive
<veebers> mzanetti: fyi I only updated test_simple_interactive
<mzanetti> ack
<MacSlow> veebers, poing... just reading the backlog...
<veebers> mzanetti: oh and d;oh didn't remove the other notification_helper stuff sorry :-\
<mpt> seb128, so by including "Horoscope" I'm joking a little, in the same way as calling the carriers "Aubergine" and "Pi UK"
<veebers> MacSlow: hey, good lunch? :-) Was just saying have pushed my changes and was hoping to get you guys to have a look and let me know if you were comfortable with work with it
<MacSlow> veebers, pull atm...
<seb128> mpt, I see ;-)
<seb128> mpt, I can't even find those services on my android phone
<mzanetti> veebers: are you dropping the old stuff?
<veebers> mzanetti: yeah will be, just didn't do it in this commit
<seb128> mpt, I wonder where they hide them :p
<MacSlow> veebers, mzanetti: looking good here... both scenarios pass
<mzanetti> can't believe it until I see it :D
<MacSlow> veebers, mzanetti: I'll work that up extending it to a snap-decision too
<larsu> mzanetti: well, c++ is a major version upgrade and requires a recompilation of your program. I could break an app by installing a minor update to qt (if they added networkState), without even touching my app
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I can make a screencast...
<larsu> mzanetti: so really, in this case adding a property would be an API break
<mzanetti> larsu: yeah... I agree. the QQuickItem api didn't change since the first release tho. so I'd say it should be pretty save to rely on it except maybe when Qt6 comes around
<veebers> MacSlow. mzanetti: if you're both happy with that update, then I'll take off for the night
<larsu> mzanetti: ah okay, that makes it a bit better. I'd still prefer that "model." was the only way :)
<mzanetti> larsu: but in general you suffer from this issue everywhere you use inheritance, no? if the base class changes and adds a method/property/whatever which you already had in a subclass you're there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and now it's working :-S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's what I experienced
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's quite random
<MacSlow> veebers, it's working for me here... I still need to add the "dbus-launch" thing
<veebers> MacSlow: ah yes, but my intention was to have something that created interactive notifications :-)
<mzanetti> veebers: *applause*
<mzanetti> veebers: thanks a bunch and enjoy your weekend!
<MacSlow> veebers, I'll do that dbus-laucn thing... thanks a lot... party hard! :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, mzanetti, veebers I hope we're only dbus-launching for the notifications test do we?
<veebers> mzanetti: cool, I'm glad this solution works (finally)
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes it will be restricted to those
<veebers> Saviq: yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. and I actually vote for launching it for every test case and stopping it after every test case
<larsu> mzanetti: yeah, that's true.
<veebers> mzanetti: +1
<mzanetti> Saviq: i.e. not even only for the notifications suite
<mpt> seb128, I don't know, but here's a screenshot of SIM services on Android, and it really truly contains horoscopes. http://forum.vodafone.co.uk/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/1235iB554778AAC31120D/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: first I'll do it in the setUp()/tearDown() for hte notification tests
<veebers> mzanetti: oh, perhaps -1 then :-P why for all tests?
<veebers> mzanetti, MacSlow: right I'm off, time for a beer. Sorry it took so long to get to this point :-\
<mzanetti> only in setUp()/tearDown() for the notifications I'd say and afaik they are called for each test case anyways. so that should be fine
<mpt> seb128, actually, I'm wrong, that's BlackBerry. :-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, veebers, MacSlow k!
<veebers> MacSlow: If you have any other issues/questions fire me an email, I'll be around tomorrow morning
<mzanetti> veebers: enjoy your beer! now go away! thanks again!
<veebers> mzanetti: ^_^ o/
<seb128> mpt, googling only returns me sim info apps from the google play
<MacSlow> veebers, ok...*high.5*
<mpt> seb128, yeah, I see references to a "SIM Toolkit" app
<Saviq> seb128, mpt it's something the carriers add to the SIM
<Saviq> seb128, mpt I have "SIMextra" on the N9
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, I was trying to see how/where android displays those infos
<seb128> Saviq, but I don't find anything in the settings for it
<Saviq> seb128, mpt and it's a simple drill-down UI
<seb128> Saviq, I'm starting to wonder if they install something for it by default
<Saviq> seb128, there's even an erotic horoscope here
<seb128> haha
<mpt> haha
<Saviq> mpt, you should include that in your designs!
<Saviq> I wonder if anyone uses that *at all*
<Saviq> it took me like 20 taps to get to the actual horoscope
<Saviq> seb128, mpt I think the few useful things are like when you can request the APN settings to be sent to the phone
<Saviq> not that it works for me here anyway...
<Saviq> jeez somebody is probably actually paid to maintain that stuff..
<Saviq> yikes 21 invites, that's new...
<mpt> seb128, anyway, SIM services is not scheduled for now, so I'd concentrate on the call waiting and diversion :-)
<seb128> mpt, yeah, those are higher in the list for sure
<seb128> mpt, is it wanted that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-security-privacy.png doesn't have ">" for "phone locking" or "lock when idle"?
<mpt> seb128, that was a mistake. I'm in the middle of redoing that top-level screen, because the "SIM PIN" item was the last straw making it too long.
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I better not start on it then
<mpt> sorry
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> mhr3_, hey
<seb128> mhr3_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-security-privacy-search.png
<seb128> mhr3_, do you have a way to tick on/off individual services like in that screenshot (ignore the title, it's "Dash search")
<seb128> mhr3_, or just the gsettings key you gave me the other day?
<mzanetti> Cimi: who wrote the GSettings plugin?
<mhr3_> seb128, we need to clarify that with design, scopes can be enabled disabled in the dash
<seb128> mpt, ^
<mhr3_> seb128, so for now, let's just do the global switch
<seb128> mhr3_, ok, I'm going to start by adding the "phone only/phone and internet" from that dialog, without the sources
<mzanetti> Cimi: the naming does not match with conventions. should be qtdeclarative5-gsettings-plugin. Can you forward this to the appropriate people?
<mhr3_> seb128, sounds good to me
<seb128> mhr3_, thanks
<seb128> mzanetti, what?
<mzanetti> seb128: the package name does not comply with naming standards for the rest of our packages
<seb128> mzanetti, do we care? /me doesn't want to go through a rename/transition
<mzanetti> seb128: I just know that like 3 months ago we had all different namings and then something happened so that everyone renamed their plugins
<mzanetti> seb128: so I guess if you leave it now at some point someone will show up and complain for real
<seb128> mzanetti, ok, alright, I'm going to rename it, thanks for pointing it out
<Cimi> mzanetti, larsu
<mzanetti> Cimi: thanks. seb seems to take care of it
<tsdgeos> thostr_: who's hud nowadays?
<thostr_> tsdgeos: Ted
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'm suspecting he did some changes that upsets the hud ui
<mzanetti> Cimi: do the tests work for you?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I get GSettingsController is not defined
<Cimi> mzanetti, I rebuild..
<Cimi> mzanetti, unless I forgot to import GSettings 1.0 in the tst_SHell.qml
 * Cimi checks
<Cimi> mzanetti, I added and pushed
<Cimi> mzanetti, let me know if works now
<Cimi> works here
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep. works now
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: do we have any dee cli dumper?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yep, dee-tool
<mhr3_> dee-tool -m model_name will dump it
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<mzanetti> Cimi: review done
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you're bored out of your guts ;) you could try helping mterry in getting the camera and phone into the greeter
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it seems it's the only valid approach we'll have for 13.10 - simply loading the apps' QML into a Loader in the greeter
<Saviq> mzanetti, but obviously would be good to get mterry's status of this
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack.
<mzanetti> dandrader: is this still valid? imho works quite nicely since you added the DDA: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1130102
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1130102 in Unity 8 "[W/M] gestures in apps near the edges are detected as edge swipe" [Critical,In progress]
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, I think it will only be fully fixed once we have at least scheme to forward rejected gestures to apps, or, optimally, the accept/reject scheme
<mzanetti> dandrader: oh... I thought that would already be there
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok then. nvm
<larsu> dednick: sorry for the delay, had an unexpected meeting
<larsu> dednick: patch is done, except that Q_EMIT(dataChanged()), does't work
 * larsu investigates
<dednick> larsu: ok. is it in LP yet?
<larsu> dednick: it is now :)
<dednick> larsu: :) ta. i'll take a look in a sec
<mhr3_> Trevinho, andyrock, bregma, getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914789/ with latest nux/unity in S
<larsu> mzanetti: when a single row in my model changes, I'm emitting dataChanged(QModelIndex(pos, 0), QModelIndex(pos, 0)). Is that right?
<larsu> mzanetti: qml doesn't seem to pick that up
<mzanetti> larsu: sounds correct.
<mhr3_> well, S nux and trunk unity
<mzanetti> larsu: oh no
<mzanetti> larsu: you're creating a new QModelIndex which is not from this model
<mzanetti> larsu: try this:
<mzanetti> emit dataChanged(index(pos), index(pos))
<larsu> mzanetti: ya, sorry, that's actually what I'm doing
<larsu>     Q_EMIT model->dataChanged(model->index(position, 0), model->index(position, 0));
<mzanetti> larsu: hmm... should work I'd say. can I see the branch?
<larsu> mzanetti: sure: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel/view/head:/libqmenumodel/src/unitymenumodel.cpp#L238
<larsu> mzanetti: can I emit signals from outside the class? This is in a C callback...
<andyrock> mhr3_, how did you get that?
<mhr3_> andyrock, closed a preview
<andyrock> mhr3_,  do you get it all the time?
<andyrock> or is it random?
<mzanetti> larsu: should work I'd say... signals are just public functions and Q_EMIT is actually defined to nothing
<mhr3_> not sure if all the time, but it's not hard to hit
<andyrock> ok
<mzanetti> larsu: the G stuff is black magic to me so no clue whats happening in there
<mhr3_> andyrock, hm, well, pretty much all the time
<mzanetti> larsu: you sure the position is correct?
<larsu> mzanetti: yes, the position is correct (I even tried emitting dataChanged for (0, nrRows)
<mzanetti> hmm... must be.. as its used to get the item itself too
<mzanetti> larsu: still nothing, even if you emit it for all the rows?
<larsu> mzanetti: yep :(
<mzanetti> larsu: you sure the contents in the model are updated? I don't see that happening here (but as I said... lots of stuff I don't understand in here)
<andyrock> mhr3_, ok I'm building nux trunk
<larsu> mzanetti: yeah, I have a qDebug in there
<mhr3_> andyrock, S nux is enough
<tsdgeos> tedg: hi, did you do any change to the hud recently?
<mzanetti> larsu: do you have a qDebug() in the model's data() method?
<mzanetti> larsu: if dataChanged is emitted it should query data()
<larsu> mzanetti: no, good idea, I'll try
<tsdgeos> tedg: we are getting bad stuff like https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1205097 on the dailies
<tsdgeos> dailys
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205097 in Unity 8 "HUD isn't working" [Critical,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> whatever the plural of daily is :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dailies
<mzanetti> y -> ie in plurals
<larsu> mzanetti: data doesn't get called as a result of dataChanged()
<tedg> tsdgeos, I think that Wellark did a fix last week-ish... but I don't think it'd be an issue.
<tsdgeos> tedg: well, we haven't changed anything in months :D
<tsdgeos> maybe something lower in the stack broke?
<mzanetti> larsu: connect a private slot inside the model to dataChanged and see if it gets actually emitted
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you manage to confirm where the result highlighting failed?
<tedg> tsdgeos, Could it be transition from the HudQt to Unity Actions API?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and if voice works, when hud itself does?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, on phablet-flash yes it does not work, but not sure "how old that is" and if the feature should be there, if using --pending, nothing works so :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure it makes any sense on investigating the problems on the "old" image if the "new" one is broken++
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how about hud-cli? would that get at least the highlighting?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, of course not
<tedg> tsdgeos, That could also be changing platform API.  Are you guys still sending data through there?
<tsdgeos> tedg: which data?
<tedg> tsdgeos, Window change, new app, etc.
<tedg> Basically, is the image still using Surface Flinger.
<tsdgeos> the unity8 code does do anything of that
<larsu> mzanetti: just tried that, it does get emitted
<tedg> It will :-)
<tsdgeos> so yes, if that changed/broke it may well be that
<tsdgeos> tedg: it will, but it's not using mir yet
<tsdgeos> if that was the question
<tedg> tsdgeos, Yeah, I wasn't sure where things were there.
<larsu> mzanetti: do I need to do anything special in the delegate?
<Saviq> tedg, yes, we're still on surface flinger and the "old" ubuntuappmanager
<mzanetti> larsu: no... you shouldn't need to.
<mzanetti> larsu: try this in QML:
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the hud-cli doesn't print highlighting so can't tell about that
<mzanetti> larsu: rollback
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<mzanetti> larsu: add another signal in the model... just a dummy one and emit it somehow
<tsdgeos> btw, my notify-osd in the desktop seems as if just crashed
<larsu> mzanetti: k, give me a minute
<mzanetti> larsu: then in QML: Connections { target: model; onSignal: print("yay! signals from models work") }
<mzanetti> larsu: where onSignal is "on<name-of-the-signal>" and "model" is the qml variable name of the model
<andyrock> mhr3_, i get a crash too
<mhr3_> andyrock, good :)
<mhr3_> andyrock, i wonder what changed though, it worked fine two days ago
<andyrock> mhr3_, i'm checking that too
<larsu> mzanetti: that works, even when I use onDataChanged as the signal
<mhr3_> andyrock, although the entire unity stack was pushed to s yesterday
<mzanetti> larsu: ok. now it gets werid
<mzanetti> weird
<mzanetti> larsu: one sec.. reading the docs
<larsu> :D
<mhr3_> andyrock, still, ap testing didn't have the issue, there are quite a few tests that close previews
<andyrock> that's weird indeed
<mzanetti> larsu: ok... so the only thing I could imagine now is that at some point you break the binding in QML
<mzanetti> larsu: for example:
<mzanetti> larsu: initially its like this: Label { text: model.networkStatus }
<mzanetti> larsu: and later it happens that you do a text = "somethingElse"
<mzanetti> larsu: as soon as you use = the property gets overwritten and the binding is broken up
<mzanetti> larsu: other then that... I'm puzzled too
<larsu> mzanetti: I'm not doing that. Qml is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel/view/head:/examples/unityqmlmenumodel.qml#L76
<mzanetti> larsu: ok. one minute. my turn in the standup now
<larsu> mzanetti: ha, sorry to keep you from that :)
<seb128> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gsettings-qt/rename-binary-package/+merge/177141 btw
<seb128> mzanetti, the name in gsettings-qt is right, it's the other ones that are wrong, see the comment from kenvandine on there
<mzanetti> seb128: uh... sorry then :/
<mzanetti> seb128: I just noticed that all the others now end with "-plugin" except this one
<kenvandine> mzanetti, when we figured out how to properly version those packages we changed that
<kenvandine> started with the hud plugin
<dednick> larsu: got a problem. i need access to the root item action. to get the indicator icon.
<kenvandine> and would change them as the modules break api
<mzanetti> kenvandine: yeah, I read your comment
<dednick> larsu: i think we need a invokable data(int row, string role) function.
<larsu> dednick: that's why I just added actionState.... or am I misunderstanding your question?
<kenvandine> mzanetti, sorry for any confusion
<dednick> larsu: yeah, but i can only access using a listview or repeater.
<andyrock> mhr3_, not sure but can be this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/trunk/revision/802
<andyrock> mhr3_, the crash is in the VScrollbar dtor
<andyrock> and there TimerObjects there
<andyrock> *there are
<larsu> dednick: ah, I didn't know that wasn't possible. Can I just declare the data() function as Q_INVOKABLE?
<mzanetti> larsu: ok... I might have an idea
<larsu> dednick: if not, we'll need another name :)
<mzanetti> larsu: re Q_INVOKABLE data(). no that won't work
<mzanetti> larsu: there is no QModelIndex in QML
<mzanetti> larsu: common practice is to add a Q_INVOKABLE get(int index, const QString &role)
<larsu> ah, right
<dednick> larsu: it's a list model. only 1 row, no parents
<mhr3_> andyrock, hm, maybe that just uncovered the underlying issue, if there was a leak before noone would ever notice that the destruction isn't working properly
<dednick> so can just access by row
<mzanetti> larsu: regarding your datachanged issue:
<larsu> dednick: will add you a get() method as mzanetti proposed
<mzanetti> larsu: I suspect it doesn't update because its wrapped in a Component
<dednick> larsu: cool. thanks
<mzanetti> larsu: add "property string actionState: model.actionState" to the Loader
<mzanetti> larsu: and in the component, refer to that one
<larsu> mzanetti: nope, same issue
<mzanetti> larsu: I'm lost just looking at the code. would need to build/test it myself now
<mzanetti> larsu: how easy is it to do that?
<larsu> mzanetti: it would be great if you could find the time to do so at some point (doesn't need to be today). I'm a bit lost
<larsu> mzanetti: very easy if you're running saucy
<mzanetti> larsu: ok.. can you ping me on monday?
<mzanetti> larsu: I would need to leave now
<larsu> mzanetti: will do. Thanks for your help so far!
<mzanetti> larsu: np. talk to you on monday then
<Cimi> mzanetti, I fixed what you asked
<mzanetti> Cimi: looks good to me... however, as I wrote some code in there, would you mind testing/reviewing the parts I did?
<mzanetti> holy crap! I closed mumble but still hear Saviq talking!
 * mzanetti is scared
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, only had a concern on the fact that we change gsettings now
<Cimi> mzanetti, in case the image is wrong we fallback by setting the key
<Cimi> mzanetti, not sure it's correct
<Cimi> I think it's better to have a fallback but not resetting the key
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... I see your point.... Saviq, what's your opinion?
<mzanetti> Saviq: if the settings contains an invalid path to a picture.
<mzanetti> Saviq: is it ok to change the settings entry to the default picture or should we leave the broken settings entry and just correct in unity?
<dednick> Saviq: my behaviour branch is here: lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-behaviour.tabs
<dednick> Saviq: but it also needs lp:~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabbar-expose
<Saviq> mzanetti, leave it be
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, as the image might only be temporarily unavailable (for a reason I can't think of)
<Saviq> dednick, cheer
<Saviq> s
<mzanetti> Saviq: right. good point
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... can you revert that back somehow please? If you're busy I'll do it on monday. But I have to run now.
<Cimi> mzanetti, still here?
<Cimi> mzanetti, how about this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914997/
<Cimi> or Saviq ^
<Saviq> Cimi, that won't work since you're unloading the image
<Saviq> Cimi, so backgroundImage.status will change
<Cimi> I am confused
<Saviq> Cimi, I didn't follow the changes
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I'll wait michael
<Cimi> Saviq, is he eod?
<Saviq> Cimi, but you did have a "testing" image there, right? whose source you set to the gsettings image
<mzanetti> Cimi: also, this will break the binding
<Cimi> mzanetti, no it won't
<Cimi> mzanetti, oh indeed, shell.background
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> mzanetti, was thinking of something without adding an extra property
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't have a super-quick answer right now :/
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: need to figure on monday
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi:  you can extend the test to set a broken url and then a good one again btw
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5915015/
<Saviq> sil2100, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/632/console
<Saviq> sil2100, from everything I can read there - check failed on both ati and intel due to jenkins failure :/
<mzanetti> Cimi: didn't test it, but reading it its a +1
<mzanetti> Cimi: might cause a binding loop tho
<Cimi> mzanetti, only concern is the status !== Image.Error
<Cimi> mzanetti, not sure it should be == Image.Ready
<Cimi> or check for loading/null
<Cimi> which loop?
<mzanetti> shell.background -> backgroundImage.Status -> shell.background
<mzanetti> ...
<MacSlow> Saviq, which is the doc to get more familiar the model we want to use for the additional UI-elements... or should I just read some indicator sources?
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, hm, ok will look at this as well, since I'm checking problems with the SDK stack now
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Since the check failed by success (tm)
<Saviq> dednick, can you point MacSlow to any reading available about gmenumodel / qmenumodel? we want to use it to drive system dialogs (wifi password entry / SIM unlock etc.)
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<MacSlow> dednick, ok... were is the beef? :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, just to recap on "paper" so that we're on the same page - the app would send an interactive notification with a hint identifying where the model for the dialog can be found (it's probably going to be a DBus name+path for our current implementation)
<dednick> MacSlow: not much documentat i'm afraid, but there are a few examples in code.
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... that's what I took away from the talk after the standup
<Saviq> MacSlow, if the frontend can handle that hint - there will be no communication for the "actions" part of the notifications spec - maybe just "close" notification if someone dismisses the notification itself
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... "close" will still be needed
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll try to come up with a proof-of-concept as fast as possible
<Saviq> MacSlow, otherwise tapping on the notification will invoke the single available action and the app will have to come to front and handle everything internally
<Saviq> MacSlow, we might need to add something to the backend to prevent it dismissing the dialog if it's open or something
<Saviq> MacSlow, and decide what has priority - SnapDecision or Dialog?
<dednick> MacSlow: i'm unfamiliar with the system dialogs, so i dont really know what you need to know about.
<MacSlow> Saviq, other thing is to not have those timeout at all
<Saviq> MacSlow, we have that for both interactive and snaps, no?
<Saviq> MacSlow, but yeah, some backend adaptations will need to happen
<MacSlow> Saviq, well snap-decision have a timeout (for the call to be rejected)
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think it can even be treated/sent as a SnapDecision in the end... but one with just one "fallback" action
<Saviq> MacSlow, timeout? shouldn't the app decide when it wants to stop?
<dednick> MacSlow: newest code for the menumodels is https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel . although it's not quite done yet.
<MacSlow> Saviq, there was a timeout-issue with the phone-app when an incoming call was ignored
<Saviq> MacSlow, hmm I'd have thought the only point then snaps would "time out" is when the app requesting it would go away
<dednick> MacSlow: UnityMenuModel is probably all you need. There's an example with a listview in the example folder.
<Saviq> MacSlow, otherwise it should be the app's responsibility to remove the notification after a timeout that made sense for it
<Saviq> MacSlow, but maybe I'm not thinking about something
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't recall all the details right now, but I need to make any consumer of the notifications to use them correctly (doc writing and making lots of noise about it), otherwise we'll end up in a mess... know that from old notify-osd
<Saviq> MacSlow, right I agree we need an overall timeout (but a huge one)
<MacSlow> Saviq, but doc-writing (and how-to examples) always gets pushed back again and again due to higher prio tasks
<Saviq> MacSlow, that would kill poorly-behaved ones
<Saviq> MacSlow, just like tests ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, 60 secs was in the air once
<Saviq> MacSlow, but under that I'd have thought the apps would decide for interactive things
<Saviq> aaanyway
<MacSlow> Saviq, also the idea of a "kill if pid no longer exists" in the backend was a wanted feature, which checks for the triggering process' pid before a notification is actually displayed... and if that pid no longer is found, the notification is just dropped without being displayed.
<MacSlow> Saviq, but getting hold of that pid is not really easy
<MacSlow> Saviq, right... bigger fish to fry
<Saviq> MacSlow, hmm couldn't we just look at the DBus id of what connected?
<Saviq> MacSlow, not per PID, but if it goes away, it'd drop from DBus at that point?
<MacSlow> Saviq, if that's good enough
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'd have thought it would be - you keep track of the clients that sent interactive notifications
<Saviq> MacSlow, and if they're gone - clear all of those out
<Saviq> MacSlow, although that might be tricky with the app lifecycle...
<MacSlow> Saviq, old notify-osd kept track of the dbus-sender... not sure if the current backend still does that
<MacSlow> Saviq, just looked... it does not.
<sil2100> Saviq: the failure *might* have something to do with our experiments with the AP machines, should be ok now
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: it might be fixed after this
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think that - plus a big timeout for misbehaving apps (maybe even tracking them and reducing their timeout as a punishment) should be enough, I think
<MacSlow> Saviq, :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, keeping black-list ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, I wonder if we should append / update notifications by the same sender...
<Saviq> MacSlow, I hate like xchat and u1 client queue every single notification as a new one....
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's what the append-hint is for
<Saviq> MacSlow, I know
<Saviq> MacSlow, but apps obviously are stupid ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, maybe there should be a "no-append-hint"
<MacSlow> Saviq, devs don't read the existing docs and examples :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, so that we append *unless* explicitly prevented
<Trevinho> Mhr3 I was getting that crash when I changed the nux abi... Recompiling everything fixed it for good to me...
<Trevinho> Andyrock?
<Cimi> Saviq, on the theming bug, I don't think I touched that.. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.colour_palette/+merge/174678
<Cimi> Saviq, it's probably a default value set with the theme, I'm investigating
<Saviq> Cimi, don't
<sil2100> Saviq: published!
<Saviq> sil2100, awesome - thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, I've already moved the bug under SDK's jurisdiction
<Cimi> but there's a bug assigned to me
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1205257
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205257 in Unity 8 ""Recent searches" pointer/pip in dash is shown in the wrong place under narrow layout" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑ this one is
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1205257
<Cimi> yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think that's SDK's
<Saviq> Cimi, since in "wide" it works fine
<Saviq> Cimi, unless you can confirm it is an SDK bug in a small testcase
<Cimi> Saviq, how can the colour palette affecct this?
<Saviq> Cimi, it can't
<Saviq> Cimi, ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, no one said it did :)
<Cimi> so why you said was my theming thing?
<Cimi> maybe I misunderstoof
<Saviq> Cimi, different bug
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, it was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1205094
<Cimi> Saviq, so it's not a regression
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205094 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Popovers under SuruGradient theme are white-on-white" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, it is
<Saviq> Cimi, it was fine when I coded it ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, caused by what??
<Saviq> Cimi, that's what you're supposed to find out!
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, which is fine
<Saviq> Cimi, if you isolate it to SDK - reassign
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought it was due to my theming branch but that didn't make sense
<Saviq> Cimi, ideally with a small test app that shows the issue
<Saviq> Cimi, it is still possible that it's an SDK bug, that's what we need to find out
<Cimi> ok
<mterry> What's the state-of-art for flashing a device with a unity-mir image?  Still to flash a special saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's something the just needs to change in the backend ("no-append-hint" instead of explicit "append-hint")
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, but that's a freedesktop spec, right? or is it ours?
<MacSlow> Saviq, ours "x-canonical-append-hint"
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'd vote for going the other way - it should be default to append
<MacSlow> Saviq, maybe bounce that against mpt too
<Saviq> MacSlow, but yeah, tricky to change that now (or maybe now's the best moment)
<Saviq> MacSlow, of course, I won't say that's what you should do ;)
<Saviq> mpt, what do you think about reversing the "append-hint" for notifications?
<Saviq> mpt, i.e. appending by default, not appending when explicitly prevented?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... I'd rather experiment with such things when the todo-list isn't that full :)
<dednick> larsu: one more found :) the icons in root action are in gicon format. need to deserialise them.
<Saviq> dednick, as in the .GIcon() stuff?
<Saviq> dednick, we need to support that for dash anyway
<Saviq> dednick, and there's a dumb implementation already
<Saviq> dednick, IconUtil.js
<dednick> Saviq: it ends up as a variantlist [themed,audio-volume-high-panel,audio-volume-high,audio-volume,audio]
<Saviq> dednick, ah, it needs to be to_string()'ed on the other side
<Saviq> dednick, or, somewhere
<mpt> Saviq, I think that would often be weird ... You'd have apps producing notifications that said things like "Disconnected" "Connected"
<larsu> Saviq: no, to_string is stupid and deprecated
<Saviq> where does the  . GThemedIcon() syntax come from?
<larsu> Saviq: to_string
<Saviq> mhr3_, ↑ fight!
<mpt> Saviq, because they weren't bothering to cancel the earlier one, and they didn't know to cancel appending either
<Saviq> mpt, OTOH most of the  apps now fill your notifications queue with a notification after notification (even our own ones - U1)
<larsu> Saviq: whoever uses that needs to fix their code. Unless you want to depend on GdkPixbuf...
<Saviq> mpt, so it's not that much better
<mpt> Saviq, it's far from perfect, but I do think it's much better :-)
<mpt> It's just laggy rather than oxymoronig
<mpt> c
<larsu> dednick: good point, I'm onlyy deserializing icons on menu items right now. It would be a bit weird to do that in action state, because I don't know which ones are supposed to be icons
<larsu> dednick: I guess I'll supply a helper function or something...
<dednick> larsu: i can just use the func directly
<larsu> dednick: which one?
<dednick> larsu: also, i think your G_IS_THEMED_ICON needs to check through all the icon names for a match.
<Saviq> mpt, you're just completely against me today ;)
<mhr3_> what what, who do i fight
<mhr3_> larsu, ?
<larsu> mhr3_: don't use g_icon_to_string anymore, use g_icon_serialize
<larsu> mhr3_: there's nothing to fight about :)
<mhr3_> larsu, that's arch-dependant, we get icons from server
<Cimi> Saviq, when do you firstly saw the bug?
<Saviq> Cimi, yesterday, but I can't say it wasn't there before
<larsu> mhr3_: as gicons?!?!
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<mhr3_> larsu, yep
<dednick> larsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5915164/
<Cimi> Saviq, because with the current toolkit, even at revision 1 of PageHeader.qml, bug is there
<Saviq> Cimi, might be an SDK bug then
<Saviq> Cimi, try and reproduce please
<Saviq> Cimi, in a small QML app
<dednick> larsu: hm, was thinking iconUri, but that takes a gicon. errrr.
<larsu> mhr3_: g_variant_print (g_icon_serialize (icon), FALSE)
<larsu> mhr3_: but this is very... wrong
<Cimi> ok
<mhr3_> larsu, to_tokens works fine
<larsu> mhr3_: what kinds of icons are you sending?
<larsu> mhr3_: we're making Saviq's life much harder if we have two ways to encode icons
<Saviq> larsu, no, you make it impossible - so DON'T
<mhr3_> larsu, file, themed, our custom
<Saviq> larsu, mhr3_ we need ONE way to do that
<mhr3_> Saviq, and that's gicon :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's flexible, I don't know what the other thing does
<larsu> Saviq: ya. I'm working on it...
<Saviq> mhr3_, although UnityAnnotatedIcon does feel like quite a hack ;)
<Saviq> but I'm ok with it if we standardize on it
<dednick> Saviq: if you ever saw the code to re-construct an annotated icon you wouldnt think it was 'quite a hack'
<dednick> it's a freaking monster
<larsu> mhr3_: again: to/from_string is deprecated, don't use it anymore
<desrt> http://gicon/ ?
<tsdgeos> is it me or is the shell crashing like crazy on the desktop now?
<mhr3_> Saviq, ultimately all you need is a way to get something to pass to the sdk to give you the a real pixbuf and a bunch of unity-specific properties
<larsu> desrt: ugh, no
<tsdgeos> can't even start it 80% of the time
<larsu> dednick: thanks for the patch
<Saviq> dednick, lol
<Saviq> desrt, we're using image://gicon/name in Qt
<Saviq> desrt, or rather in the Ubuntu Components
<larsu> Saviq: ya, you shouldn't. It's been on my list for a hwile
<larsu> *while
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, but UnityAnnotatedIcon is really Unity-specific, shouldn't go into SDK
<mhr3_> sure, i never said it should, that's where the properties are stored
<Saviq> mhr3_, well yeah, that could work
<Saviq> larsu, what's your approach then/
<Saviq> ?
<desrt> larsu told me that bad things are happening here and i should come see.  can anyone bring me up to speed a bit?
<tsdgeos> here my crash :-( http://paste.ubuntu.com/5915197/
<larsu> Saviq: proper qml icon uris
<Saviq> larsu, what are "qml icon uris"?
<larsu> Saviq: is this a serious question?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like something they worked on around the keyboard yesterday
<larsu> Saviq: image://gicon is a hack
<Saviq> larsu, what wouldn't be?
<larsu> Saviq: file://, http://, image://theme/xxx, ...
<desrt> data:// ?
<tsdgeos> how is  image://theme different from  image://gicon ?
<larsu> Saviq: I told renato to do that for the demo, when we didn't have time to do it properly
<Saviq> yeah ↑↑
<larsu> desrt: ya, I'm actually using that in qmenumodel
<Saviq> larsu, are you just against the "gicon" in there?
<dednick> larsu: image://theme is just a qt icon provider uri
<dednick> same as image://gicon
 * desrt is guessing that larsu is against having to write a new custom style provider for tunneling gicons through a back channel
<larsu> dednick: I know, I wrote one of those. But there's no theme:// protocol, so whatever
<desrt> whereas a 'theme' provider would be relatively pure (just implementing the icon theme spec... no back channel smuggling of GIcon instances)
<dednick> larsu: hehe, but you're just assuming it's gicon in there
<larsu> Saviq: no, that was a side point. I'm really against you guys having to care about GIcon at all.
<Saviq> larsu, we're not :)
<larsu> Saviq: and more importantly, caring about how GIcon serializes data
<dednick> larsu: ah, no, you're just getting it from theme
<Saviq> larsu, that I agree with
<Saviq> larsu, we actually put the 'image://gicon' there ourselves
<larsu> dednick: ya, it's only the xdg spec
<Saviq> larsu, when we don't get a full uri
<larsu> Saviq: you do that and you didn't stop to think: "wait, this is a crazy hack I shouldn't be doing that"
<Saviq> larsu, of course I did :)
<larsu> haha :D
<larsu> okay, let's fix it, then
<Saviq> larsu, then I got . GThemedIcon()
<Saviq> larsu, which at least told me straight away it was a themed icon ;)
<larsu> Saviq: ya, you should never ever see that from qml
<larsu> Saviq: which component is that coming from?
<Saviq> larsu, scopes
<Saviq> larsu, you'll like that then http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/Components/IconUtil.js
<mhr3_> i think we all agree here, we just don't have a qt-way to get themed icons
 * larsu bangs head against the desk
<mhr3_> plus we don't have qt object that wrap the unityicons
<Saviq> mhr3_, but I agree with larsu, if I just got a uri
<Saviq> mhr3_, even if it's a uri like image://unity/...
<larsu> mhr3_: I wrote one that's acceptable, I've been meaning to propose to include it in unity8
<mhr3_> no you should really get an object
<dednick> how do you annotate a uri?
<Saviq> dednick, ?bla=bla
<Saviq> &foo=baz
<Saviq> dednick, if it's a HTTP uri to annotate
<Saviq> dednick, you urlencode it
<dednick> i c
<Saviq> dednick, or anyway, the annotated icon would always be urlencoded
<dednick> ok, lets change all the scopes, and all the indicators.  ready tomorrow?
<mhr3_> ok, if you want a special uri instead of object, that's even easier for us
<larsu> mhr3_: what's a unityicon?
<Saviq> dednick, so image://unity/annotated?uri=http%xx...&annotate_uri=http%xx etc.
<mhr3_> larsu, gicon wrapped with some extra unity-specific props
<Saviq> larsu, it's an image that you get and need to slap some things on it
<Saviq> larsu, like the price ribbon we have
<mhr3_> larsu, props like text_overlay
<larsu> ya, that makes sense
<mhr3_> larsu, so if we have this special uri scheme, fixing scopes is a few lines of code in the unity plugin
<dednick> hm. didnt expect to start this by asking for an icon.
<mhr3_> eh Saviq^
<mhr3_> do we?
<Saviq> mhr3_, unity7?
<mhr3_> Saviq, we're not changing anything there, we're changing what we expose to unity8
<mhr3_> protocol remains the same
<larsu> mhr3_, Saviq: right. Let me know if you need my themed icon provider
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure, that could work
<Saviq> larsu, btw, why is image://gicon/ needed at all?
<Saviq> larsu, why didn't image://theme/ suffice?
<Saviq> and what do we do to fix that, then?
<Saviq> MacSlow, what's the spec for notification icons, btw?
<larsu> Saviq: that's what I have in unitymenumodel - do you have one as well?
<larsu> Saviq: oh wait, I misread your question
<larsu> Saviq: gicon is not needed at all, theme suffices. And that's what I have in unitymenumodel :)
<Saviq> larsu, wth was GIconProvider written at all then?
<larsu> Saviq: demo
<mhr3_> too few things to work on during demo, right? :)
<larsu> mhr3_: ya :)
<larsu> Saviq: to fix this mess, we need to touch all the code that hands you a GIcon. Do you have a list?
<mhr3_> there's one line for the scopes
<Saviq> larsu, fortunately there's http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-icon.html
<Saviq> larsu, noone should really be using image://gicon directly
<Saviq> larsu, but we have one or two places in unity8
<larsu> ah, nice
<larsu> Saviq: if you send me a mail with those places, I'll fix them next week
<Saviq> larsu, I'm into IoM next week, just grep launchpad for gicon, you'll be good ;)
<larsu> Saviq: ah, ok
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's only "spec" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Icon
<MacSlow> Saviq,
<Saviq> larsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5915273/
<larsu> Saviq: thanks :(
<larsu> Saviq: smiley fail. Too warm.
<Saviq> MacSlow, I meant for the "what apps send us"
<Saviq> MacSlow, as in do they assume it's a themed icon, otherwise push full urls?
<dednick> i think ubuntu-mobile-icons has a somewhat limited set of icons, which i think why GIconProvider was created. checks through the whole set of themed icon names for a match.
<Saviq> MacSlow, is that part of the freedesktop spec?
<MacSlow> Saviq, http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.9/x207.html
<mhr3_> larsu, can you just document the uri scheme somewhere, i forgot that this will be on multiple places now that we have previews too
<Saviq> MacSlow, orly? so only binary data?!
<larsu> Saviq: org.freedesktop.Notify is a mess in that regard. It supports filenames and an ad-hoc dbus image format (iiibiiay)
<MacSlow> Saviq, and then there are the three hints "image_path"/"icon_data" and "image_path" of which we currently only support "image_path" in the new backend
<MacSlow> Saviq, no only "image_path" as we can't pass binary data from backend to frontend
<MacSlow> Saviq, "image_data"/"icon_data" was hardly ever used... even in the notify-osd days
<Saviq> MacSlow, how are icon names passed then?
<Saviq> MacSlow, just as a name?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes
<larsu> mhr3_: which uri scheme do you mean? Qt should have a list in their docs...
<larsu> mhr3_: oh, plus image://theme/<icon-name>
<mhr3_> larsu, you mean .../<icon-names> ? :)
<mhr3_> but i'm interested in the scheme that will support the overlays
<Saviq> larsu, so notifications are one place where we'd still have to hack stuff
<larsu> MacSlow: mh? I think fdo notifications don't support themed icons
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, they don't - ours do
<Saviq> larsu, or just say that with the new spec requires image://theme/name
<MacSlow> larsu, well :)
<larsu> MacSlow: well?
<mhr3_> larsu, it does support multiple names, right?
<MacSlow> larsu, in notify-osd we added a special search-path for notification-icons... those were themeable
<larsu> mhr3_: not yet, but if you have a proposal on how to encode that in a url, I'm all ears :)
<mhr3_> larsu, i'm fine with what Saviq mentioned above
<larsu> MacSlow: ah, interesting
<MacSlow> larsu, but that's currently no longer supported with the new implementation
<MacSlow> larsu, there's a branch GIconProvider, but it's not worked on atm as other bits are more important
<mhr3_> larsu, so image://unity/annotated?base_icon=[urlencoded_base]&ribbon=[urlencoded_ribbon_string]
<MacSlow> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-search-path-to-giconprovider/+merge/164197
<mhr3_> larsu, where base can be image://theme/foo
<Saviq> mhr3_, for multiples that can be image://multi/?uri=[urlencoded_foo]&uri=[urlencoed_bar] etc
<Saviq> larsu, ↑
<Saviq> for fallbacks, that is
<mhr3_> Saviq, so image://theme/ doesn't do multiple?
<mhr3_> shouldn't that be fixed instead?
<larsu> MacSlow: I don't think we can depend on gtk for that...
<Saviq> mhr3_, dunno, first I've heard of it is today :D
<larsu> it doesn't right now
<MacSlow> larsu, yeah... it was the beginning of adding support for this
<larsu> MacSlow: right. Thanks for pointing me to it
<mhr3_> larsu, planned?
<larsu> mhr3_: it wasn't until you brought it up. If you need it, I think it certainly makes sense
<larsu> mhr3_: dednick just sent me a patch that takes an interesting approach:
<larsu> when constructing the uri, he checks which icon is installed
<mhr3_> larsu, it's pretty common for themed file icons
<larsu> and only includes that
<larsu> that only works locally obviously
<mhr3_> larsu, sounds expensive
<larsu> why? You need to check at some point...
<Saviq> larsu, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/appmenu-qt/+spec/qt5-qpa-appmenu btw
<mhr3_> larsu, yea, but you nicely cache it in the provider itself
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, I'd leave it to the provider
<larsu> fair enough
<larsu> so why not image://theme/icon1,icon2,icon3
 * larsu thinks ',' is not allowed in icon names
<mhr3_> s@,@/@
<mhr3_> ?
<Saviq> mhr3_, nah, I'd use ,
<Saviq> larsu, +1
<larsu> mhr3_: yeah I considered that but dismissed it because it looks like a path to an icon
<mhr3_> i'm not sure comma is allowed in uris even :)
<larsu> mhr3_: colons?
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure they are
<larsu> mhr3_: I'm pretty sure commas are okay, thouh
<mhr3_> fwiw it's a "reserved" character according to rfc3986
<mhr3_> The purpose of reserved characters is to provide a set of delimiting
<mhr3_>    characters that are distinguishable from other data within a URI.
<larsu> Saviq: re that link, appmenu means global menu?
<Saviq> mhr3_, http://docs.python.org/2/library/urlparse.html#urlparse.urlparse btw
<Saviq> larsu, yes
<mhr3_> so comma is fine
<larsu> awesome, thanks for looking it up
<Saviq> mhr3_, there's a thing called "parameters"
<Saviq> but yeah, not useful here probably
<Kaleo> Saviq: do you have a crash?
<Saviq> Kaleo, no, I don't
<Kaleo> Saviq: related to rotation things?
<Saviq> Kaleo, Albert did
<Kaleo> Saviq: ok, do you know why you were in CC of tmoenicke's email then?
<Saviq> Kaleo, 'cause I forwarded it from tsdgoes to tmoenicke
<Saviq> Kaleo, and also earlier ogra and gema reported crashes for apps run from console, but I think that's resolved now
<Kaleo> Saviq: so, is there a bug report?
<Saviq> Kaleo, no, tmoenicke has most info, though
<Kaleo> Saviq: jesus
<Kaleo> Saviq: we work like amateurs sometimes
<Saviq> Kaleo, yes, I know you hate us already
<Kaleo> Saviq: no, just the person who cannot create a bug report
<Kaleo> Saviq: whoever that is
<Saviq> Kaleo, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/depend-devscripts/+merge/177185 btw
<Kaleo> thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-21
<greyback> dednick: yo, how do I test your trust helper code now? what command(s) do I run?
<dednick> greyback: testing mock or real?
<greyback> dednick: emm both!
<greyback> but I mostly carea about real
<dednick> greyback: real is the same as before. using the demo app.
<dednick> greyback: trust-session-demo-trusted-helper -p `pgrep -f clock`    - when you have clock app open
<greyback> dednick: ok. No need for desktop_file_hint since it uses trusted socket I guess
<dednick> greyback: for the mock:
<dednick> qdbus com.canonical.Unity8 /com/canonical/Unity8/Mocks com.canonical.Unity8.Mocks.Application.addChildSurface "dialer-app" "/home/nick/Work/phablet/qtcompositor/unity8-merged/qml/Dash/graphics/phone/screenshots/facebook@12.png"
<dednick> qdbus com.canonical.Unity8 /com/canonical/Unity8/Mocks com.canonical.Unity8.Mocks.Application.removeChildSurface 1  (1=return of addChildSurface all)
<dednick> s/all/call
<greyback> Do I need to run unity8 with a new env var to define the trust socket?
<dednick> greyback: mmm. i think my MP includes the trust socket change.
<greyback> dednick: ok
<dednick> maybe not...
<greyback> I've not tested yet, still flashing my devices
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... do you know why the messaging indicator icon is a bell instead of the envelope?
<dednick> mzanetti: uuuh. no...
<mzanetti> was it changed to be that icon or is there a new feature that paints the bell in some certain cases only?
<dednick> mzanetti: has nothing to do with my code. either it's been changed in backend (don't think so) or it's changed in icon theme
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah, I just thought you might be aware of specs that explain it...
<dednick> mzanetti: might be a bug. not sure
<mzanetti> ah ok...
<dednick> mzanetti: no, looks like a replacement icon
<mzanetti> I guess I liked the envelope better, but I can see that one doesn't really fit for missed calls
<dednick> mzanetti: apparent'y it's green when you have a new notification
<mzanetti> so probably that's the reason... the bell just says something rang
<mzanetti> yeah, it is
<mzanetti> that's only why I noticed it :D
<mzanetti> it was there all weekend, but just now I had a missed call and actually saw it
<dednick> :) i hadn't before
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: i have hud-service at 100% here if you want to come and debug it live
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: will be over shortly
<mzanetti> elopio: ping
<facundobatista> Holas
<greyback> dednick: first pass of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/prompt_sessions/+merge/227368 complete
<dednick> greyback: thanks. fixed some, commented on some.
<greyback> dednick: do I get tests?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: just pushed something that should fix the openScope from preview, can you double check?
<dednick> greyback: er, are there any tests for qtmir yet? make test interestingly doenst do anything ;)
<greyback> dednick: there's a tests/ directory. "make check" runs them I think
<dednick> greyback: ok. um, yeah... i guess i can write a few :)
<greyback> dednick: ty
<mhr3> tsdgeos, something broke, ping when back :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, would you have time for a review https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-header-style/+merge/227522 ?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: fix pushed
<mhr3> that was quick
<karni> Saviq: I'd like to define some constants in QML (FooColors.qml), and reference them from other qml files. I'm not sure how do to that, though. Item { readonly property string blue: "#2ca5e0" } I reference in another QML as FooColors.blue, qmlscene says FooColors is not defined. suggestions?
<karni> should I define those in a .js file instead?
<Saviq> karni, yeah
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtqml-javascript-resources.html#shared-javascript-resources-libraries
<karni> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> karni, but
<Saviq> karni, maybe in 5.3 it's better to use http://qt-project.org/groups/qt-contributors-summit-2013/wiki/Evolution-of-the-QML-language actually
<Saviq> karni, the singleton approach
 * karni looks
<karni> and thank you :)
<Saviq> karni, this way the "readonly" part can actually be enforced, which you can't in JS
<karni> right :)
<mhr3> Saviq, for the overlay-color, i'll add "primary-logo-color" to the appearance attrs
<mhr3> if you're ok with that
<Saviq> mhr3, what's that? :D
<Saviq> mhr3, oh in the .ini?
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm never gonna see it anyway
<mhr3> Saviq, you will have it in the hints, but yea, you don't really need to look at it
<mhr3> mhall119, could you update the scopes docs again pls?
<Saviq> seb128, shall we land password locking?
<Saviq> seb128, I'd hijack silo 6 a little and add a few unity8 branches (since one got superseded anyway), wdyt?
<seb128> Saviq, +1 from me, we have some other small u-s-s changes ready (mostly a bugfix and some test improvements), do you want to batch them with it or keep that for another landing?
<Saviq> seb128, good for me, lemme add unity8 stuff to the line and you handle u-s-s
<seb128> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> seb128, hmm the only ~scary thing would be the livecd-rootfs change mterry mentioned in the comment
<Saviq> to delete the default pwd
<Saviq> seb128, so we should wait for him (he should be around soon)
<seb128> Saviq, k
<Saviq> seb128, line 14 ready for you
<seb128> Saviq, done
<Saviq> seb128, ok, /me reconf + full rebuild
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<greyback> #qtcomp
<mhall119> mhr3: done
<elopio> mzanetti: pong
<Saviq> seb128, crap, mterry is out today, we might need to land without the password things, otherwise people will get (seemingly) locked out of their devices
<seb128> Saviq, :-/
<Saviq> seb128, I'll drop the locking-hash branches from the silo then and rebuild once more
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, should the window stack report app in foreground if greeter is locked?
<Saviq> (because it apparently does)
<greyback> Saviq: I know it does. I don't know of anyone who cared
<Saviq> greyback, Chipaca cares
<Chipaca> greyback: 'ullo
<Chipaca> greyback: is it an easy fix?
<greyback> Chipaca: hey. It may not be too hard. Need it urgently?
<Chipaca> greyback: define "urgent"
<greyback> Chipaca: how soon do you need it?
<Chipaca> i can wait *days*. Like, *three* of them :-p
<greyback> Chipaca: ok, please log a bug against unity-mir and we'll take it on
<Chipaca> greyback: will do
<Chipaca> greyback: it can probably wait a week or two too, fwiw :)
<Chipaca> but it's needed for rtm
<Chipaca> one way or another
<Chipaca> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1346367
<greyback> Chipaca: ok
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<greyback> np
<Chipaca> greyback: yes; thank you!
<greyback> Chipaca: no worries
<Chipaca> greyback: if it turns out to be hard (or breaks other stuff), a supported way of knowing whether the lock screen is up would work too (if be less convenient for us)
<greyback> Chipaca: it should not be too tricky. I'm more curious if WindowStack definitely gives you the info you need.
<greyback> Chipaca: push notifications are only supposed to show if no app is focused, or Greeter is open?
<Chipaca> greyback: push notifications for an app are not to be presented if that app is in the foreground
<greyback> Chipaca: gotcha
<Chipaca> greyback: i'll tweak the description to be clearer
<Chipaca> greyback: there
<greyback> Chipaca: great, thank you.
<greyback> Chipaca: can you add a way for us to test a push notification for an app?
<Chipaca> greyback: sure
<greyback> Chipaca: magic
<Chipaca> greyback: like so?
<greyback> Chipaca: perfect
<paulliu> Saviq, Can I create a AttributeGrid.qml and then use it inside the CardCreator.js rather than include all the code inside the .js?
<Saviq> paulliu, surwe
<Saviq> -w
 * greyback needs to reboot
<Saviq> mhr3, bug #1346384 :|
<Saviq> where's the damn bot?
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1346384
<mhr3> Saviq, hmm, cache crashing? :/
<mhr3> maybe it's only during shutdown or something
<dednick> dandrader: getting an crash from qtmir. "what():  Failure sending input event : Unknown channel provided"
<dandrader> dednick, in what situation?
<dednick> um. touching surfaceitems which backend may or may not have been destroyed...
<dednick> dandrader: my prompt session work.
<dandrader> dednick, backtrace?
<dednick> dandrader: not available. trying to install debug symbols now
<dandrader> dednick, I'm afraid I would have to build & try out your prompt sessions stuff to be able to do anything useful about it
<dandrader> that crash should be inside mir
<mhall119> thostr_: ping
<thostr_> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> thostr_: hey, for Scopes, what should developers use for accessing the network and location data?
<mhall119> will it be the same Qt APIs as applications use, or something different?
<thostr_> mhall119: location will be passed as query parameter, so no need (but also no possibility) to use something else
<thostr_> mhall119: network: either net-cpp or Qt... but net-cpp should be more straightforward
<mhall119> do we have API docs for that which we can publish on developer.u.c?
<thostr_> mhall119: not sure... I don't think so... need to check with tvoss
<mhall119> is libcppnetlib the correct package for that library?
<thostr_> mhall119: no, libcppnetlib is something different... but could probably be used as well
<mhall119> I'm not seeing net-cpp in an apt-cache search
<greyback> why are we not using the Qt api? It integrates better with the toolkit we tell people to use
<tedg> greyback, Scopes aren't necessarily Qt based, they're C++. You can run Qt if you want, but that's not what we're pushing for non-GUI stuff.
<greyback> tedg: Qt is not just for GUI applications. It can do command line apps just as easily.
<greyback> tedg: if we use one API for scopes and another for apps, now we've 2 equivalent APIs to support
<greyback> I don't see how that's a good thing
<tedg> greyback, Can, sure. Not sure why you'd want all that for something simpler.
<greyback> tedg: "simpler" ? - Qt really does not have that much of an overhead, and it offers so many useful APIs, all of which works nicely together. I fail to see the win from using "pure" C++
<tedg> greyback, moc
<greyback> tedg: please explain how some pre-generated C++ code that you don't have to touch is so terrifying
<tedg> greyback, Taking my C++ and generating more C++ is terrifying. This is why templates were created.
<greyback> tedg: I think you're dismissing it too quickly, and in my time working wit Qt, moc has seldom been trouble.
<greyback> instead I've mostly fought with non-Qt C++ libraries and how none of them really quite match up
<tedg> greyback, So use Qt. We're saying you don't have to use Qt to use our platform. You're welcome to if you want, but if you don't, that's cool too.
<tedg> greyback, You can use netcpp, or just plain ol' unix sockets.
<greyback> a consistent message to our developers is all I ask
<tedg> greyback, The Linux kernel should be able to load your binary and execute it. :-)
<mhall119> tedg: the question isn't about whether you *can* use Qt or "pure" C++ APIs, the question is which should we be recommending and supporting
<mhall119> to greyback's point, we're already recommending and supporting those Qt APIs for apps, so there's little extra cost to us in using them again for Scopes
<mhall119> however, if Qt itself brings an added cost to developing Scopes, then it may not be the right technology to use there
<mhall119> so, does the cost of using the Qt APIs for scopes outweigh the benefits of having only 1 API for doign it across the whole platform
<greyback> mhall119: would be good to have that cost quantified, instead of just the notion that "Qt is heavy"
<tedg> The important thing is that you can develop a scope without Qt.
<mhall119> tedg: keeping in mind also that Go support will eventually be needed for both apps and scopes, and I assume the Go/Qt bindings will allow those APIs to be used
<tedg> I think that's a pretty big assumption :-)
<mhall119> perhaps
<greyback> so we'll have 3 messages for developers?
<greyback> sorry but that's just horrible
<tedg> mhall119, Just FYI, there's already support for Go scopes.
<tedg> I believe (not sure) Soundcloud is a Go scope.
<cwayne> yeah it is
<mhall119> tedg: there *are* Go scopes, but from what I've been told it's not ready to officially support yet, and we have no documentation on it on developer.u.c
<mhall119> bregma: ping
<bregma> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> bregma: hey, I'm working on your survey for convergence feedback
<bregma> most excellent
<tedg> mhall119, Ah, I see what you mean.
<mhall119> bregma: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?PREVIEW_MODE=DO_NOT_USE_THIS_LINK_FOR_COLLECTION&sm=0DrIewtoCDgDEWXFSUu9VRIHsWY9IYG%2bvNNyfmNzxFw%3d if you want to take it for a test-run
<mhall119> bregma: I plan to add an introductory page explaining the purpose of the survey, and also a thank you page at the end
 * bregma goes clicky clicky
<mhall119> bregma: I added 3 "about you" questions as the end to get context about the respondent, but if you can think of any others I will add them as well
<mhall119> bregma: any feedback on the survey?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-22
<paulliu> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/attribute/+merge/223242
<greyback> dednick: hey, replied to your mail: are you getting crash reliably just with trust sessions, for basic support?
<dednick> greyback: ah. didn't see that mail.
<dednick> greyback: will it be a mir fix, or just that we shouldn't release surface?
<greyback> dednick: yeah sorry. Application is deleting its MirSurfaceItem - that slipped in somehow
<dednick> greyback: right. well i'm not sure if it will affect prompt sessions, since that has surfaces not attached to apps.
<greyback> my plan would be to have MirSurfaceItem have a shared pointer to the Application, and Application is only deleted when it is removed from the AppMan list and all its surfaces destroyed
<greyback> but I was going to leave that after we land qtcomp as it is now
<greyback> dednick: I'm more asking: what do you need from me & qtcomp?
<dednick> greyback: i think my problem is that i have a MirSurfaceItem hanging around after destroy_surface.
<greyback> dednick: is release() being called on that surface ever?
<dednick> greyback: er. don't know. i need to investigate it today.
<greyback> dednick: let me know if I can help
<dednick> greyback: ok. thanks
<greyback> dednick: would this help at all? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7835202/
<greyback> we were not disabling input to surfaces if their backing mir surface was destroyed
<dednick> greyback: probably would. i am just about to start testing
<dednick> greyback: can give it a test
<greyback> do please
<greyback> I think it was causing unity8 to crash for some AP tests
<sogatori> Hello everyone. The application idndicators/status notifiers standard says that indicators with the "passive" property should/can be hidden. Is there any way in unity to interact with hidden indicators?
<dandrader> greyback, I don't think it should be implemented like that as the enabled property of MirSurfaceItem is also controlled from the QML side.
<greyback> dandrader: ok. What would you prefer.
<greyback> dandrader: sadly it's not fixing the crash I'm getting anyway
<facundobatista> Holas
<greyback> sogatori: you would probably be more likely to get a reply by emailing the unity-dev mailing list (unity-dev@lists.launchpad.net)
<sogatori> greyback: oh ok, I was about to try unity-design.
<greyback> sogatori: that might do too.
<sogatori> greyback: thanks
<greyback> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ddebs.ubuntu.com_dists_utopic_main_binary-armhf_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<greyback> anyone getting that for ddebs.ubuntu.com recently?
<dednick> greyback: works perfectly.
<greyback> hmmm, wtf wrong on my end
<dednick> greyback: don't know why it would be breaking unit tests though. surface item will be deleted for an application.
<dednick> greyback: oh. sorry, i meant about the setEnabled :)
<greyback> dednick: so I realised after :)
<dednick> greyback: yeah, i can't get ddebs either :)
<dednick> just tried a few minutes ago
<greyback> dednick: it breaks unit tests? They pass here
<dednick> sorry, autopilot
<dednick> greyback: it was only my child surfaces that were the problem as far as i can tell.
<dpm> pstolowski, on https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/dropping-letters/default-department-id-key/+merge/227576 - why is the department 'puzzles' instead of 'games'? Is it possible to add multiple departments? Is 'puzzles' already inside 'games'?
<pstolowski> dpm, no multiple departments. and this is it's current department in Ubuntu Store
<dpm> pstolowski, ok, thanks. So are departments nested? I.e. is 'puzzles' inside 'games'?
<pstolowski> dpm, for now they are, but afair the final list of departments for initial launch will be flat
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> greyback: we've got merge conflicts with trunk now... really weird... in code that didn't change
<greyback> mzanetti: which project? unity8?
<mzanetti> yeah
<greyback> mzanetti: can I ask you to look after those?
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah, I'll try...
<greyback> thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-item.html#forceActiveFocus-method
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback, I was going to do the merge but got diverted. one thing is you have to revert rev 1076 from mirCompositor
<dandrader> as that fix is coming from a different commit in trunk
<mzanetti> I'm not sure I'm able to merge this
<dandrader> and it will merge silently without errors
<mzanetti> without mterry at least
<dandrader> but will leave a bogus end result
<mzanetti> dandrader: we shouldn't have remove the underlayclipper :/
<mzanetti> that introduces the issues in the tablet and causes every merge to be a pain
 * mzanetti giving up on that merge
<mzanetti> I don't even get why PhoneStage.qml is conflicting now
<mzanetti> stupid bzr
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's better to get a diff of what changed since the last merge to help understand what's actually happening
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... I see mterry did bad things in the spread code
<mzanetti> that branch shouldn't have been approved
<dandrader> uh oh
<Saviq> mzanetti, bad for qtcomp or in general?
<mzanetti> general
<Saviq> mzanetti, r1062?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<mzanetti> still need to figure what the solution should be...
<mzanetti> but as it is it a) makes things hard to maintain (well, harder than my stuff does it already) and b) breaks on tablet
<mzanetti> Saviq: is mterry not at the sprint?
<Saviq> mzanetti, next week
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, he'll be around soon
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> mterry: good  morning
<mzanetti> mterry: the dialer-above branch is conflicting with every line with qtcomp. I'm having troubles merging it...
<mterry> mzanetti, hello!
<mterry> mzanetti, oh :(
<mzanetti> mterry: I think I need your help there
<mzanetti> mterry: also, the changes in PhoneStage are not really what it should be imo... but still need to figure exactly how to solve that
<mterry> OK, want me to have a go at merging or do you have a specific question?
<mterry> mzanetti, oh, the disabling-edge-drag stuff for PhoneStage?
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> mterry: why is that required at all?
<mterry> mzanetti, we show the dialer app, but the phone is still locked
<mzanetti> mterry: are you displaying the real spread and just don't want the user to switch to another app?
<mterry> mzanetti, we don't want the user to switch apps right
<mzanetti> hmm... ok...
<mzanetti> I guess we can have something like that the, however, 2 issues with it:
<mzanetti> mterry: a) breaks on StageWithSideStage.qml/TabletStage.qml
<kgunn> mterry: btw, silo6 has qtcomp if you need to integrate on it
<mzanetti> mterry: b) given that the applicationsDisplayLoader basically loads the window management code its not always said to have a spread in there
<mterry> mzanetti, yes, elsewhere we only allow this special dialer-above mode if in narrowMode, which is just punting the tablet problem down the road for a little bit
<mzanetti> mterry: so it probably should be something like "appSwitchingDisabled" so a desktop implementation would disable alt+tab etc
<mterry> mzanetti, yes we'd want to disable alt+tab too, true
<mzanetti> mterry: so yes, if you could try to redo the changes in Shell.qml on top of QtComp, that would help a lot. I think merging is harder than redoing it on top the other branch
<mzanetti> mterry: also one note on upcoming stuff (because that will be conflicting too):
<mzanetti> mterry: when the dash becomes an app, there won't be such a thing as "stages.shown" any more
<mzanetti> mterry: the stages will always be shown and can't be moved to the right any more
<mterry> k
<mterry> mzanetti, lp:~unity-team/unity8/mirCompositor is the relevant branch?
<mzanetti> mterry: yep
<greyback> mterry: can I get oyu to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/use-qtComp/+merge/225540 too please?
<greyback> mterry: mzanetti reviewed the code, it is running in silo6 if you would like to test it
<greyback> but need a team member to approve
<tsdgeos> Wellark: you aware of the needs fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159 ?
<mterry> mzanetti, here is a Shell.qml with dialer-above changes on top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836141/
<mterry> mzanetti, did not test it, since I just did that file
<mterry> mzanetti, but hopefully it's right or very close to it
<mzanetti> mterry: cool, thanks. what do I need to do to test this?
<mterry> mzanetti, to test the dialer-above stuff specifically?  Enable a password (still using the ~/.unity8-greeter-demo stuff for now) and click the Emergency Call button and make sure the 3 edges don't work
<mterry> mzanetti, there is a qmluitest that does that too
<mzanetti> mterry: ah, great
<mzanetti> thanks
<mterry> greyback, from a packaging pov, that branch is fine.  Is that what you wanted, or did you want me to look at the actual changes themselves?  They seem OK, but I'm not familiar enough with the mirCompositor changes to be sure it's all amazing.  Stuff like changing setTitle("Qml Phone Shell") to "Welcome Wizard" I'm unsure of -- we no longer need that hack?
<greyback> mterry: that's why I got mzanetti to give him +1, he knows the C++
<greyback> mterry: but neither of us have the ability to mark approved
<greyback> yeah that old hack is unnecessary with qtcomp
<mzanetti> mterry: I could only mark it as "Merged" directly, couldn't set it to "Approved"
<mzanetti> not sure why :)
<mterry> mzanetti, you're presumably not in the team -- but it's interesting that you could mark as Merged  :)
<mzanetti> yeah, that's the "not sure why". It makes perfect sense that I can't approve it
<greyback> mzanetti: it even calls you "Community" :)
<mterry> greyback, what about the jenkins failures?
<mterry> are they unrelated?
<mterry> or just a lack of the other mirCompositor branches...
<greyback> mterry: lack of the qtcomp branches. I wan the AP tests on my device and they gave me same results as without
<mterry> greyback, cool
<greyback> mterry: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1W8yTODgOlYzUlxr_nbF5Bc9neThUmfRUWCNtmCRxiI8/edit#gid=0
<greyback> mterry: I got 3 fails  with or without qtComp, so I guess it's ok
<mzanetti> mterry: can you update me on the syntax of the unity8-greeter-demo file? I keep forgetting
<mterry> [phablet]
<mterry> password=pin
<mterry> passwordValue=1234
<mterry> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> mterry: cheers
<Saviq> mterry, hey, we almost landed locking hash in u8 and settings yesterday... but then realized it will "lock out" people out of their phones... do you have any plan for that?
<mterry> Saviq, ah yes.  So please don't land those until https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/no-password/+merge/225560 lands -- which is in discussion.  That branch should have the side effect of changing everyone's password to blank upon upgrade to it
<Saviq> mterry, oh good, should you add that branch to the silo?
<Saviq> mterry, or does it need to go through manual upload?
<mterry> Saviq, manual upload.  It also depends on a pam update I'm doing that will be manual too
<Saviq> mterry, ok thanks
<Saviq> mterry, btw, not really "your" bug, but unity-system-compositor started crashing recently in one of the unity8 tests
<Saviq> mterry, because in that test unity8 was not started through upstart
<Saviq> mterry, so it fought with u-s-c for hardware
<Saviq> mterry, but apparently it was fine until recently...
<Saviq> mterry, I'm fixing the test, but maybe you'd like details on the crash in any case?
<mterry> Saviq, maybe a bug?
<Saviq> mterry, I'll get some symbols and file it, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, I'd actually *think* unity8 should fail to start when u-s-c is running...
<Saviq> mterry, hmm it's actually an abort, can't see any message anywhere, though
<greyback> mterry: I need to discuss https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtmir/packaging-fixes/+merge/226693 with you, let me know when you've a few mins to spare
<mterry> greyback, ah sure
<mterry> greyback, so in my mind, I'm not actually changing any behavior with that branch
<mterry> just cleaning things up
<greyback> mterry: I'm pretty novice with packaging :)
<greyback> mterry: I guess I just want to make sure it's possible to install only the *-android packages, or the *-desktop packages, and not mix & match them
<mterry> greyback, right.  So I dropped some the -android or -desktop from the Conflicts/Replaces which makes you worried we can mix/match
<greyback> mterry: but honestly, I might be better off asking someone else to review ;)
<mterry> greyback, so qtubuntu or qtmir are virtual packages provided by the -android/-desktop versions.  If we Conflict/Replace on the virtual package, it will Conflict/Replace on anything that provides that virtual package.  So we should get the correct behavior
<mterry> greyback, but maybe get a second opinion on this branch, yes
<greyback> seb128: ping
<seb128> greyback, hey
<greyback> seb128: hey there, can I ask for 5 mins of your packaging expertise?
<seb128> sure
<greyback> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtmir/packaging-fixes/+merge/226693
<greyback> I just don't know enough to feel comfortable approving it
<seb128> if it comes from mterry it's probably right ;-)
<seb128> let me review it still
<mterry> seb128, I dunno man, virtuals give me a headache too  :)
<seb128> mterry, " You can just provide the virtual names rather than specific ones, and apt will figure it out." ... you seem to know more than me ;-)
<seb128> I've pinged mvo about it
<seb128> I don't know if that claims about virtual and apt is true ;-)
<seb128> mterry, I think that's going to be buggy
<seb128> qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin depends on qtmir but -android/-desktop Conflicts qtmir
<seb128> how can that work?
<mterry> seb128, See https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces (7.6.2)
<mterry> seb128, it has an example of mail-transport-agent both providing and conflicting on its own virtual
<mterry> seb128, I *think* it should work based on that
<seb128> mterry, k, makes sense
<mterry> seb128, but that's theory and memory of seeing it elsewhere.  I couldn't test in a PPA because the build is weird
<mterry> seb128, so maybe if someone that has done this before can confirm that would be extra safe
<seb128> mterry, what about the other issue?
<seb128> mterry, I've pinged mvo about this one
<mterry> seb128, which?
<seb128> mterry, the :24 qtmir conflicts
<seb128> C,R,P works as a "take that one as a replacement"
<seb128> but the plugin depends on the name you C,R,P
<mterry> seb128, oh right, you mean I should have a non-virtual there?  like "qtmir | qtmir-desktop" ?
<mterry> That's fair
<seb128> no
<seb128> but if
<seb128> qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin depends qtmir
<seb128> and -android/-desktop conflicts it
<seb128> it means -plugin can't be installed at the same time than -android/-desktop
<seb128> is that what you want?
<seb128> C,R,P is not a "provide the other name"
<Saviq> elopio, would you have time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-autopilot-x11/+merge/227720 please?
<seb128> it's a "take over the old name, be a replacement, ensure the old name is uninstalled"
<elopio> Saviq: of course.
<seb128> mterry, ^ so the C,R,P ensure there is no qtmir, which plugins wants one
<mterry> seb128, well I think the CRP stuff is apt-magic.  It must treat them specially, since like that debian policy example shows, you can CPR on the same name and then other packages can reference your virtual fine (it would seem)
<seb128> mterry, hum, right, CRP is usually "that's the new replacement of <name>"
<seb128> can you check with mvo still?
<seb128> I need to call it a day
<mterry> seb128, sure no that's sensible to do
<mterry> seb128, I'll bug mvo
<seb128> thanks
<mterry> seb128, see ya!
<seb128> I can have another look tomorrow if you want
 * mterry has to go grab lunch himself
<Saviq> elopio, ok, no, that doesn't work yet :|
<seb128> bye!
<elopio> Saviq: this is to fix bug #1346819, right?
<Saviq> elopio, yes
<Saviq> mterry, any idea why I don't have MIR_SERVER in env on the phone?
<Saviq> hmm hmm hmm
<greyback> Saviq: what do you need it for?
<Saviq> greyback, trying to find out whether usc is there
<Saviq> greyback, my problem: unity8 launched outside of upstart
<Saviq> greyback, fighting with usc for hardware
<Saviq> (in ap tests)
<greyback> Saviq: interesting. MIR_SOCKET would be set by the usc job if usc launched
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, it is, in upstart
<Saviq> greyback, not in shell... I just wonder if that's right, and HTH is it then possible to launch apps from console at all
<greyback> Saviq: yeah it's a bit unfriendly, MIR_SOCKET should be set in the user's env
<Saviq> greyback, any idea how apps can launch at all?
<Saviq> (from the console I mean)
<greyback> Saviq:you need "MIR_SOCKET=$XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/mir_socket" I think
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, I don't, that's the thing :)
<Saviq> greyback, they launch just fine without it
<greyback> Saviq: so they're using the default mir socket, /run/mir_socket
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, connecting to usc, hth do they show up in unity8? :D
<greyback> is unity8 the nested or system comp?
<Saviq> greyback, nested, of course
<greyback> Saviq: then apps got smarter recently
<greyback> I dunno :)
<Saviq> greyback, maybe default is XDG_RUNTIME_DIR?
<greyback> quite possibly
<greyback> if you install mir-demos, and run a client with the help switch, it probably says so. In fact yeah, I think it does
<Saviq> greyback, k, that explains a bit
<Saviq> greyback, and also explains why unity8 doesn't die when starting when usc is running
<Saviq> greyback, because usc creates /run/mir_socket when unity8 creates /run/user/32011/mir_socket
<greyback> Saviq: correct
 * Saviq needs to check [ -S /run/mir_socket ] then :|
<Saviq> elopio, back to you again, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-autopilot-x11/+merge/227720 works now
<Saviq> thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, just got back from lunch -- MIR_SERVER should be set by lightdm
<elopio> Saviq: ok, I'll run it in my mako.
<greyback> Saviq: have you EODed?
<elopio> Saviq: your branch has a whitespace error.
<elopio> I'm not sure what your whitespace script checks, but I see lin 29 on the diff with extra spaces. It might be that.
<greyback> mzanetti: is this the spread bug you occasionally find? http://imgur.com/h0J7GbP
<mzanetti> greyback: I've seen this once... will keep an eye on it
<greyback> mzanetti: yea, not sure how I managed it. I think I opened about 8 apps, then went to spread, then open indicators and tapped a system setting option. Then when I wanted to go to spread again, I saw that
<Saviq> greyback, back now if you still need me
<Saviq> elopio, thanks, will fix
<greyback> Saviq: I wanted to point you to https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/gles-sync-20140716/+merge/227000
<Saviq> elopio, fixed
<greyback> we'll hopefully soon have qtmir in a landing state, so that'll need to be updated to match the qtmir package version
<greyback> but I've no idea about robru's comments
<Saviq> greyback, I replied
<Saviq> greyback, he put the comment both inline and in a regular comment, I replied in a regular comment
<Saviq> greyback, will sync the version now
<greyback> Saviq: ta. As long as you came to an agreement, I don't mind
<Saviq> greyback, I'll poke him
<Saviq> elopio, btw, had one more thing to ask you, would you consider expectFail() used like I did here https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-header-style/+merge/227652
<Saviq> elopio, to be an abuse of what expectFail stands for? i.e. can expectFail be used as a correct, passing condition as opposed just to skip broken tests?
<elopio> Saviq: for me, that's the correct use of expectFail, to check a negative test.
<Saviq> elopio, cool
<Saviq> elopio, if you could at least review that branch for py correctness, that'd be great, we'll tackle any other review steps if needed
<Saviq> robru, hey, I replied to https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/gles-sync-20140716/+merge/227000/comments/548740
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-23
<CaptainJewBacon> 	Hey guys, having some trouble at the moment on my asus g75vx with the brightness fn keys not working and secondly how can I get my keyboard backlight to be on once booted into ubuntu 14.04LTS
<Saviq> mzanetti, those are not recent apps, but "core" apps, and yes, there's meant to be no header
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: good catch on the tags, no idea where they came from, they are not even on Saviq's delete bad tags script
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its a virus
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack. Just wanted to make sure
<Saviq> it *is* a virus
<mzanetti> yeah yeah...
<mzanetti> :P
<cimi> hi @unity
<mzanetti> hi cimi
<cimi> back from holidays - in reality I am still in italy :D
<MacSlow> cimi, hey there... how was the vacation?
<cimi> managed to miss my flight
<MacSlow> cimi, *g*
<cimi> was good
<cimi> not proper holidays in exotic place but we were trying to save money this year...
<cimi> (we stayed at my old house in Padua)
<Saviq> ok /me needs to reinstall
<cimi> Saviq, MacSlow I'll try to be in the office tomorrow after lunch - missed my flight yesterday and had to buy a new ticket for tomorrow
<Saviq> cimi, k
<cimi> such a good way to waste my money -.-
<cimi> ok let me not think about it
<MacSlow> cimi, well that'll teach you to be on time in the future :)
<cimi> MacSlow, or not confuse dates?
<cimi> ok I gave enough information, you can mock me for the rest of my life
<cimi> happened to otto as well btw :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: you're missing go-karting today!
<cimi> oooooooooooooooooooooooh fu*k
<cimi> tsdgeos, where are you guys going?
<tsdgeos> cimi: no idea, somewhere JohnLea is bringing us to, may even be a slaghterhouse for all i know ^_^ :D
<MacSlow> cimi, maybe you're in time for Friday-evening joining me for a test-drive in a Tesla Model S P85+... I need to show London who's boss on the streets ;)
<MacSlow> cimi, go-kart riding will be a good training for that :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: carefuk: http://www.golem.de/news/tueren-geoeffnet-studenten-hacken-tesla-model-s-1407-108021.html
<mzanetti> careful
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hehe... I know about that
<mzanetti> :D
<cimi> MacSlow, read that... I have sister coming :(
<cimi> MacSlow, oculus rift?
<MacSlow> cimi, not yet... my order slipped the first batch of DK2's being send out by just a few days... looks more like August
<mzanetti> aw meeen... I wanna go go-carting too
<mzanetti> would also join the tesla ride... but the go-carting annoys me more :D
<cimi> MacSlow, :'(
<cimi> MacSlow, was so much looking forward to it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, what up with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/removeDuplicateCheckers/+merge/221365
<cimi> mzanetti, we did a go karting engineering race in prague
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'll disacrd it i guess
<cimi> company one
<cimi> I arrived second :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's minor and we can't seem to reach an agreement :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i have https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/easier_headerless_categories/+merge/227872 for you
<MacSlow> cimi, yeah me too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok, I'll review again if you promise not to completely change it again afterwards :P
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it does the same as yesterdays branch (i.e. fix the issue with empty headers and stuff) but it a much easier (codewise) way
<cimi> CTO won but obviously because was shorter and slim
<mzanetti> haha
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah Saviq's fault :D
<mzanetti> pff... it *is* always him
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it really makes more sense this way, the old way we were making the LVPWH do two things with null section headers and it was confusing and convoluted
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sure, no worries...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and with this one i kind of don't need a test in lvwph since there's no change in it
<tsdgeos> which is good
<mzanetti> yeah, seems quite simple
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, nitpicking I could say you should test it in testGenericScopeView
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-click/overview-icons/+merge/227731
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure
<tsdgeos> that'd be nitpicking ...
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> but it'd be like testing qml height works
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but not sure... if you already have some mock without a header, you could just add some small check for margins == 0
<tsdgeos> which imho is a bit overkill
<mzanetti> yeah.. I tend to agree
<tsdgeos> mhr3: package is broken, departmentsdb wants to install a file that collides with regular scope-click
<mhr3> tsdgeos, crap, can you pastebin the error?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: give me a sec
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841018/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, thx, try to just --force it, i just screwed debian and put the same file into two different pkgs
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: need to recompile some stuff, to make sure it's all clean
<tsdgeos> will check it works asap
<mhr3> tsdgeos, otherwise, i pushed a fix to the branch, jenkins should build it soon... (~hour)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i think you forgot some files in the overview branch of scopes-shell
<tsdgeos> doesn't build anymore
<tsdgeos> overviewtest.cpp ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, :/ fixing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: approved. can you do this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-new-count-emblem/+merge/226998
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: cheers
<mzanetti> Saviq: you back?
<cimi> Saviq, do we have a list of UI bugs to tackle during the sprint?
<Saviq> mzanetti, back now, fresh install, \o/
<Saviq> such wow, much speed
<mzanetti> Saviq: heh
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... question: there's some code that does dash.setCurrentScope("clickscope", animate, false)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm afraid we need IPC between shell and dash
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, we do
<Saviq> actually let me confirm
<facundobatista> Holas
<trijntje> Hi all, I was wondering why the ability to interact with the top bar was removed from unity
<trijntje> for example, you used to be able to type shutdown or the name of the wifi network in the HUD, and you would shutdown the pc or connect to the network
<cimi> Saviq, ^^
<cimi>  do we have a list of UI bugs to tackle during the sprint?
<cimi> currently going around the UI and see changes during my vacation
<cimi> and things not yet fixed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you know if there's any scope returning attributes in cards already?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no, attrs weren't even specced fully
<mhr3> tsdgeos, unless saying that it's an array of dicts with "value" keys is enough
<mzanetti> Saviq: err..... how do I launch an app? (<- stupid question of the day)
<tsdgeos> click on it!
<mzanetti> Saviq: Qt.openUrlExternally("appid://...") doesn't seem to do
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, any interesting error?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think I need to s/_/\//
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I really do that in QML now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no other way for you to launch apps otherwise, so I'd say yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a simple .replace("_", "/") so...
<mzanetti> Saviq: lol
<mzanetti> wait till legacy apps come im
<Saviq> mzanetti, *or*
<mzanetti> or we fix that stuff in the lower layers?
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't we get those from the click scope directly?
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> like uri:/// ?
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> I mean in the uri role
<mzanetti> why do we even have 5 different formats
<mzanetti> no, its just the appid
<mzanetti> com.foobar.app_app_0.1
<mzanetti> or "camera-app"
<Saviq> mzanetti, in uri? stoppid :|
 * Saviq tries and find out why
<mzanetti> Saviq: we have this: scope.activateApplication.connect(activateApp);
<mzanetti> Saviq: and activateApp() is called with a param appId
<Saviq> mzanetti, please file a bug against unity-scope-click to return proper uris
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess we need to land that in the same silo as the dash-as-app stuff though...
<Saviq> mzanetti, or before
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think that would break trunk
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1347605
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347605 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "activateApplication should give a valid url for url-dispatcher" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, not if we do it proper
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean yeah, we need changes in unit8y
<Saviq> mzanetti, but those can happen before dash as app
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, yeah, if we're adding workarounds to unpack it again
<mzanetti> whcih I don't think makes much sense tbh
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, we'd just need to check whether it's application:/// or appid:/// and put it through dispatcher already
<mzanetti> ah, ok, yeah
<mzanetti> that'd be ok
<mzanetti> ish
<dandrader> tsdgeos, how can I watch a code review? (ie, get an e-mail on every change made to it). I would like to watch this one https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/88064/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: just comment on it
<tsdgeos> vote 0
<tsdgeos> or add yourself to the top
<tsdgeos> in the add reviewers
<dandrader> ugh
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ¿
<mzanetti> I guess he'd like to spy on it without people seeing his name :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, having to add yourself as a reviewer just to be able to watch a code review is a hack
<tsdgeos> you really have a high bar for what you think a hack is
<tsdgeos> it just seems natural to me
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes. I'm a shy guy. it's ridiculous to think that I could actually review that code :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: :D
<mhr3> dandrader, subscribe to the MPed branch
<Saviq> mhr3, it's in gerrit ;)
<mhr3> oh, qt... nvm :)
<Saviq> cimi, you just got a doc shared with you
<Saviq> cimi, that has tasks for the dash to do
<Saviq> cimi, but you've some branches that need attending, too
<cwayne> greyback: ping, is there still a ppa that would enable shell rotation?
<greyback> cwayne: not at the moment sorry
<cwayne> greyback: agh, thanks
 * cwayne was hoping it was in qtcomp
<greyback> cwayne: no, it's a later step once we get qtcomp landed
<greyback> ..
<polyp> Hi there
<polyp> I've just had a fantastic idea for the unity launcher bar. Is this a good place to suggest it?
<mzanetti> polyp: hmm.. I guess a bug report for ubuntu-ux would be the best place. what's the idea?
<polyp> Basically - if yuo have a lot of apps in the launcher bar on the left it can be difficult to sift through them. My idea is to sort the icons based on how frequently they are used . Simple as that.
<polyp> most recently used apps at the top going down in descending order
<polyp> perhaps the option to "stick" certain ones at the top
<polyp> Heres where you tell me this is already possible
<mzanetti> polyp: yeah, suggest that as a bug report for ubuntu-ux
<polyp> thanks
<polyp> on to it now
<polyp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1347652
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347652 in Ubuntu UX "Sort Items in Launcher By Frequency Used" [Undecided,New]
<polyp> does that look ok ?
<mzanetti> polyp: yes, great, thanks
<polyp> thanks
<polyp> While I am here -
<polyp> whats the deal with ubuntu with regards to higher resolution screens?
<polyp> Im looking at getting a new laptop with resolution similar or higher than retina
<polyp> I've read a lot of mixed reports on the internet
<mterry> Saviq, I'm about to look at bug 1347183.  You said a few hours ago in the bug that you'd try to reproduce.  Any luck?
<ubot5> bug 1347183 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 unlocker code fails sometimes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347183
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, was about to write that no, worked fine for me 5 times in a row :|
<mterry> Saviq, good and bad news  :)
<mterry> Saviq, well I'll give it a go.  Maybe my hardware is more racy than yours
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so do you want me to try the attrs branch?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: please
<tsdgeos> mhr3: lp:~paulliu/unity8/attribute
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i also made the searchquery bound back
<tsdgeos> so it should change the search text
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it actually looked good without it :)
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3> that's why i asked if it's a feature :)
<tsdgeos> nah
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hm, doesn't work for some reason, not sure why
<greyback> mterry: should I ask mvo to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtmir/packaging-fixes/+merge/226693 ?
<mterry> greyback, yeah
<greyback> okies
<Saviq> mterry, any luck?
 * Saviq will tackle test_search now
<mterry> Saviq, no not yet.  I also did about five times, but am distracted by other work.  Will try a few times more
<Saviq> mterry, k that's fine, let me know if you need me for anything
<cimi> mterry, hi!
<mterry> cimi, hello!
<cimi> mterry, sorry was away on holidays for a bit, any update on the wizard in those weeks?
<mterry> cimi, we landed it...
<mterry> cimi, we got a slight mockup change I believe I forwarded to you
<mterry> cimi, I did some of its changes (mostly wording)
<mterry> cimi, but it might affect your location page branch, which is still waiting
<cimi> ok
<cimi> gonna do it now
<Saviq> dednick, standup
<mterry> Saviq, I was able to reproduce *a* failure, not the exact same text though.  But I do see a USC crash file, which might just be the source of the problem
<mterry> Saviq, (this is for the unlock-device issue)
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, sounds about right
<Saviq> mterry, mir folks were looking into the crash I reported yesterday
<Saviq> mterry, wonder if it's the same
<Saviq> bug #1346819
<ubot5> bug 1346819 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 non-upstart tests fight for hardware with unity-system-compositor" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1346819
<mterry> Saviq, can you link me to that bug?  I can compare crashes
<mterry> Saviq, too fast!  :)
<mterry> Saviq, hrm...  unlock-device goes through upstart
<Saviq> mterry, actually I filed a proper crash
<Saviq> mterry, bug #1347053
<ubot5> bug 1347053 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity-system-compositor-spinner crashed with a fatal exception in MirSocketRpcChannel::send_message()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347053
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-autopilot-x11/+merge/227720
<mterry> Saviq, I forget how to make a bug out of a crash file like that.  All I can get apport to do is upload the crash file to errors.u.c...
<Saviq> mterry, edit /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<Saviq> mterry, but it should be the default for dev releases?
<mterry> Saviq, uh... maybe I'm just confused by apport-cli.  Though now it won't let me upload because I need to be up-to-date.  Grr
<Night-hacks> In launch bar i open new nautilus window using Files icon, when i click on it again it opens another one ? why it doesn't show the first Nautilus window ever ?
<Night-hacks> I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<tedg> mzanetti, So I was looking at the "dash-as-app" branch. Do you guys plan to start launching the dash with UAL?
<Saviq> tedg, probably not, it needs to respawn and all
<Saviq> tedg, OTOH maybe we could? we should probably talk to you how to do it best
<tedg> Saviq, I think probably a standard Upstart job is best, it's not *really* an application in the traditional sense.
<Saviq> tedg, I agree
<tedg> But I was more curious how I could get its PID.
<tedg> In that sense, I already have a function in UAL for it :-)
 * tedg was being lazy
<Saviq> tedg, so yeah, you'll probably end up with `initctl status unity8-dash` or so
<tedg> K, gonna make me write code. I see how it is.
<tedg> :-)
<mzanetti> ok... upstart job it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, were you thinking anything else?
 * Saviq *could* be fine with UAL, if we could make it respawn...
<mzanetti> Saviq: not really. just wasn't entirely sure yet and wanted to have another with you about it
<Saviq> beer?
<mzanetti> beer?
<mzanetti> Saviq: launching with UAL wouldn't require us to do changes in qtmir
<Saviq> mzanetti, "another..."
<mzanetti> but yeah, no idea about the respawning
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's why I'd like it there
<Saviq> but as tedg rightly pointed out, it's probably an abuse of UAL
<mzanetti> hmm... is it? but anyways... I'm fine either way.
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh, now I get it... another chat
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> :)
 * Saviq lost a beer :|
<mzanetti> Saviq: you're not allowed to drink anyways before driving a go cart
<cimi> hah
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't mean *now*
<mzanetti> we'll have another beer too :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, attrs still don't show up :(
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ouch :/ they work here in tests
<tsdgeos> let me drop by
<mhr3> tsdgeos, although no errors now
<tsdgeos> mhr3: where are you? :D
<mhr3> go towards jane :)
<cimi> Saviq, on the infographics branch, you asked me to test that next was called on the model
<cimi> Saviq, but next is a function, so how can I test it?
<Saviq> cimi, make it a signal, or emit a signal from the function, and spy on it in the test
<mzanetti> Saviq: you said you'd clarify things about the shell<->dash IPC. Any outcome?
<mzanetti> should I just create plugin that communicates through D-Bus?
<mzanetti> Saviq: so far we have two things broken: goToScope() and I resetSearch(). IIRC you said resetSearch() isn't wanted any more anyways. But I guess we still want the gotToScope("clickscope")
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i think we know what's happening
<tsdgeos> it's again white text on white text
<tsdgeos> i mean white background
<tsdgeos> paul is working on a fix
 * mhr3 checks
<cimi> Saviq, we lost the silo for infographics
<cimi> Saviq, I need it to test the mock...
<Saviq> cimi, we did indeed, build locally for now
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yep, you're right
<mhr3> white text
<tsdgeos> mhr3: easy fix then :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: should be pushed says Paul
<mzanetti> tedg: hey, I've pushed some upstart changes. Have the dash starting automagically and respawning here now.
<mzanetti> initctl status unity8-dash
<mzanetti> unity8-dash start/running, process 3086
<tedg> mzanetti, Cool, thanks!
<cimi> Saviq, built and tested infographics as requested
<cimi> guys enjoy your go karting
<cimi> see you tomorrow
<facundobatista> do you know if there's a way to install r147 in the emulator? it's not working with r148 :/
<dandrader> mterry, hey
<mterry> dandrader, hello
<dandrader> mterry, if I wanna check is the greeter is fully shown (i.e. covering the entire screen): should I use "greeterWrapper.showProgress == 1.0" or "greeter.showProgress == 1.0"?
<dandrader> *if the greeter
<dandrader> mterry, in Shell.qml
<mterry> dandrader, greeterWrapper
<dandrader> mterry, ok. Tests in tst_Shell.qml still use greeter.showProgress. Is that ok?
<mterry> dandrader, yeah that's fine for test purposes
<mterry> dandrader, they only differ if you are making a left-edge swipe right that pulls out the launcher
<dandrader> mterry, ok
<josharenson> kgunn, I'm not sure exactly what you had in mind for the QSG perf explanation, but its getting kinda white-papery
<josharenson> hope thats alright... should have something rough by Friday, but will likely need peer review
<kgunn_> josharenson: got a link ? are you ready for an external skim?
<josharenson> kgunn_ not yet.... give me till EOD
<josharenson> have some handwritten things etc..
<kgunn_> josharenson: sure...
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-24
<mzanetti> Saviq: good morning
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi :), would you accept this or it is too much of a hack to respect GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS in wnck -- http://paste.debian.net/plain/111363
<cimi> morning
<cimi> Saviq, did you see my ping/update to infographics?
<Saviq> mzanetti, o/
<Saviq> cimi, I just saw that you said you tested it
<cimi> Saviq, I tested the next method
<Saviq> cimi, ah ok tested in that sense
<cimi> Saviq, adding a signal to the model mock
<Saviq> cimi, ok coolz, will have a look
<Saviq> maybe we can actually land it ;)
<cimi> Saviq, did we fix the issues on the backend side?
<cimi> Saviq, like generating a placeholder (unless we want to put it inside unity)
<cimi> Saviq, and taking care of compatibility with previous infographics API?
<Saviq> cimi, pete-woods is here ;)
<cimi> Saviq, but you land on unity side though :)
<cimi> although landing both will help a lot
<cimi> so we don't rely on dying silos
<Saviq> cimi, we need to land both, and *before* trying to land we need to try and make sure that everything's done
<pete-woods> Saviq, cimi: sure, I can add a placeholder, if it's my job now
<Saviq> cimi, Pete is here in London this week, so just come to the office and sort it out
<Saviq> having talked to designers, too
<pete-woods> Saviq: I was only there for mon/tue
<pete-woods> back home now
<cimi> yeah I am at the airport (venice), will be there around lunch time
<Saviq> pete-woods, oh!
<cimi> pete-woods, new branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/+merge/226079
<pete-woods> Saviq: do you know what I'm supposed to put in for the placeholder?
<cimi> see u soon
<Saviq> pete-woods, I don't actually know that we want an infog
<Saviq> s/infog/placeholder/
<Saviq> there was a bug by mpt that it moans there's no data
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, well basically whatever you need here, I will do
<Saviq> pete-woods, no doubt :)
<pete-woods> maybe we should get one of the designers to draw us something cool?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pign when you have a minute
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'll go over there
<mhr3> pete-woods, can you try to build 012?
<pete-woods> mhr3: do I have the power?
<mhr3> pete-woods, that's why i wanted you to try
<mhr3> pete-woods, oh, colin already rebuilt it
<mhr3> pete-woods, next time then
<pete-woods> mhr3: "pete-woods is missing the Job/Build permission"
<paulliu> mhr3: hi.
<mhr3> paulliu, hey
<paulliu> mhr3: I've fix the color of Cards. Can you try again on the attributes UI?
<paulliu> mhr3: BTW, where is your seat?
<mhr3> paulliu, the white text? yep, tested that yesterday, works fine now
<mhr3> paulliu, tsdgeos has another issue for you ;)
<paulliu> mhr3: ok.
<mhr3> paulliu, and he can point you in my direction ;)
<tsdgeos> elopio: ping
<tsdgeos> elopio: unping
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/platform-api/+merge/220978 ?
<tsdgeos> you commented on it
<tsdgeos> with a needs fixing
<tsdgeos> and mterry answered back
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/platform-api/+merge/220978/comments/531184 vs https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/platform-api/+merge/220978/comments/540006
<greyback> yep
<tsdgeos> greyback: so maybe you can unblock or further comment?
<greyback> will do
<Trevinho> ricotz: mh, well not that bad...
<tsdgeos> greyback: aewsome :)
<Trevinho> ricotz: if the only thing we care about is the size of the extents is fine, not sure if CSD clients would expect something different from that, or DE handling CSD windows.... (?)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw pls push http://paste.ubuntu.com/7846499/ to your overview branch pls
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<tsdgeos> you told me yesterday
<tsdgeos> sorries
<tsdgeos> done
<mhr3> ty
<ricotz> Trevinho, it results in the expected geometry here -- besides that there is NET_WM_OPAQUE_REGION of course which could be exposed additionally besides the geometry
<Trevinho> ricotz: yeah, but that atom in theory is still optional to be supported by WMs, btw that's fine for me
<tsdgeos> greyback: so what with mterry's patch, just tell him to discard it since qtcomp just gets rid of all this?
<greyback> tsdgeos: ultimately yes.
<greyback> sure we can land it, but we'll just completely remove that code when qtcomp lands
<mhr3> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7846698/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: want me to top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/drop-running-apps-from-dash/+merge/227707 ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: or want someone else to give it an extra look?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, enough spacing? http://imgur.com/JLWajrp
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess its fine... you can approve
<tsdgeos> mhr3: hmmmm, still looks too small
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you sure you ran build?
<mhr3> yep
<mhr3> cause i had to clean builddir
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> will bug paulliu again :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: this is art + title + attributes, right?
<mhr3> yep
<paulliu> ok. I got it. I'll look into it again.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: awesome, we found a way to check it without you with our tests
<tsdgeos> so we don't need to bug you anymore D:
<ricotz> Trevinho, regarding GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS including them like that is pretty much what is expected
<ricotz> Trevinho, and the NET_FRAME_EXTENTS are not set on such windows afaics
<ricotz> that is why this "hack" would be quite clean way to support it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, could you ack https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/scopes-v3/+merge/228079 pls?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and perhaps at least functional review of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/overview/+merge/227745
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: overlayColor is for Saviq?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well, you're supposed to use it in the overview too :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: oh really? :D
<tsdgeos> where? what's it for?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh btw did we have a conclusion about the generic icon for a scope?
<tsdgeos> not that i remember
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the color of the overlay? :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: card header overlay?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the thing that's semi-transparent black atm (with 60% opacity iirc)
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> somene will do that somewhen
<tsdgeos> good if we get it from the scope asap
<mhr3> the click you were testing against should be doing it already
<mhr3> click scope
<tsdgeos> awesome
<mhr3> i mean.. apps scope
<tsdgeos> now we need someone to implelent it :D
<mhr3> right
<tsdgeos> mhr3: wow all i can do for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/overview/+merge/227745 is "yes it does what i need", you can get someone else to do the real review, can you?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, pete-woods will take a look, once he manages to fix his branch
<tsdgeos> goodie
<facundobatista> Holas!
<greyback> mzanetti: have a few minutes to try https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/unfocusOnGreeter/+merge/227940 ?
<mzanetti> greyback: yes
<greyback> thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: hmm... that Postal interface doesn't seem to work properly here
<mzanetti> seems to not be introspectable
<mzanetti> ah, the com.canonical.Unity.WindowStack does
<greyback> dbus-monitor sender=com.canonical.Unity;path=/com/canonical/Unity/WindowStack
<mzanetti> greyback: can't I query the currently focused one somehow?
 * mzanetti is having troubles forming a "a(usbu)" type in cli
<greyback> me too now
<Trevinho> ricotz: ack
<ricotz> Trevinho, thanks and pushed, maybe you even like to release 3.4.8 ;)
<mzanetti> did I just really type "rm shell/ -rf *"
<mzanetti> oh... solved the mess in tht folder
<dandrader> mzanetti, why are the reboot shutdown etc dialogues inside the stages item?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I have no idea
<mzanetti> dandrader: was wondering that too
<mzanetti> dandrader: doesn't really matter much I guess, but yeah, we should move it.
<mzanetti> dandrader: but maybe in another merge, not in QtComp
<dandrader> mzanetti, you approved the thing :)
<mzanetti> yeah... my bad... didn't realize it at that point
<mzanetti> dandrader: only saw it when I merged trunk last time
<dandrader> mzanetti, but that happens only with qtcomp... https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1344082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1344082 in Unity 8 "[QtComp] launcher and indicators panel can be accessed while shutdown dialog is shown" [Undecided,In progress]
<mzanetti> dandrader: oh... in that case yes we, probably want to move it in the QtComp branches
<mzanetti> dandrader: wasn't aware of that bug report
<mzanetti> mterry: scnr
<mterry> mzanetti, are you OK?  :)
<mzanetti> mterry: sure I am
<mterry> mzanetti, what does scnr mean?
<mzanetti> sorry, could not resist
<mterry> mzanetti, ah hah, I see the abstain
<mzanetti> :D
<mterry> mzanetti, I wasn't familiar with the acronym, looked like a cat walked on your keyboard  :)
<mzanetti> that's more likely to happen during night
<mzanetti> but luckily they always sit down on the power button before doing more harm
<mzanetti> mterry: seems official though: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/SCNR
<mterry> mzanetti, I guess enough people don't wisecrack to me...  QQ
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, like that? initctl set-env GRID_UNIT_PX=12
 * cwayne thinks it sounds like a web 2.0 scanner app
<mzanetti> that too
<mzanetti> MacSlow: seems correct
<MacSlow> mzanetti, -g was missing still
<MacSlow> works now
<Cimi> Saviq, so what's the new assignment of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1338497 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1338497 in Unity 8 "[dash]See more See less needs larger touch target" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> Cimi, see collapsing in https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/14-previews
<Cimi> still expanding the area or reworking the widget?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah saw i
<Cimi> it
<Cimi> I can rework the widget
<cwayne> Saviq: im seeing occasional crashes with silo-009
<Saviq> cwayne, less occasional than normal?
<cwayne> Saviq: slightly more, but it's not a pristine image otherwise, so not sure if its related
<mzanetti> cwayne: btw, tagger got published
<cwayne> mzanetti: thanks man
<cwayne> Saviq: so namely im seeing crashes when launching scopes from the scopes scope
<mhr3> Saviq, btw emblems!
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<Cimi> Saviq, working on emblems and touchdown that both have fun conflicts
<Saviq> Cimi, on touchdown make sure to talk to Josh, too, we had a review of his redlines
<tsdgeos> paulliu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7847957/
<tsdgeos> mterry: i'm sure you can convince someone else to abstain
<Cimi> dednick, mhr3 Saviq https://twitter.com/honestburgers/status/486549723881689089
<mzanetti> lol. does that mean Jenkins gets to decide?
<mzanetti> Cimi:  stop it!
<mzanetti> Cimi:  I already missed the cart racing, don't make me want the honest burger too
<Cimi> mzanetti, bought montenegro this morning at the airport
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> I do have Montegro here, so that's not too bad
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> bash: ./build: No such file or directory
<mterry> tsdgeos, :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seen the karting photos?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: who won btw?
<tsdgeos> some not us
<tsdgeos> from us we let the boss win ^_^
<mzanetti> meh...
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> obviously
<tedg> Something in QtUbuntu somewhere is trying to open teh application's desktop file.
<tedg> Anyone know what that is?
<tedg> Not sure why the application would be opening it's own desktop file, but none the less. It's getting the wrong one. :-)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/max-attrs-count/+merge/228144
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you can review even
<tsdgeos> paulliu: ↑↑↑↑
<greyback> tedg: platform-api opens the desktop file so app can figure out if it is main stage or side stage (I honestly can't recall why). It tries to open $APP_ID.desktop in the /usr/share/applications, unless APP_DESKTOP_FILE_PATH is set, where it tries that directory instead
<greyback> tedg: what app are you trying to run, and how?
<tedg> greyback, Trying to run pay-ui as a trusted prompt helper.
<tedg> K, I'll set the APP_DESKTOP_FILE_PATH
<tedg> greyback, At some point we could look that up in UAL and set an env var. We already have the desktop file open.
<greyback> tedg: is MIR_SOCKET=$XDG_RUNTIME_PATH/mir_socket_trusted ?
<tedg> greyback, Further down the line. This is the prompt provider.
<greyback> tedg: is unity8.log printing REJECTED at all?
<tedg> greyback, No :-(
<tedg> Seems we're bailing earlier than that. Looking at the differences when running as an application.
<greyback> tedg: I thought prompt provider also used the trusted socket
<greyback> dednick would know though
<tedg> greyback, No, it uses the socketpair that is created in the trusted session.
<greyback> ok
<greyback> tedg: platform-api reading desktop file is not essential for the app operating - it has some default vaules and only changes them if it can read the desktop file
<greyback> so it should be no problem if desktop file is not opened
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<tedg> It seems to quit soon after that.
<cwayne> mzanetti: so i saw your drop-recent-apps branch, so how are we going to close apps now?
<mzanetti> cwayne: hmm... didn't you try QtCompositor branches already?
<greyback> mzanetti: hey was looking at the code in the launcher which reads desktop files - for a key which has multiple languages, is QSettings smart enough to choose the right language?
<mzanetti> greyback: not on its own, no
<mzanetti> greyback: how do they look like?
<greyback> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848304/
<mzanetti> ah, []
<mzanetti> greyback: no, that needs to be done manually
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<cwayne> mzanetti: nope i didnt :)
<mzanetti> cwayne: you should :)
<cwayne> ooh, ill do that today then :)
<cwayne> sounds exciting :P
<tsdgeos> swipe swipe swipe
<anpok> dandrader, greyback: hm I ran the webapp ap tests again today
<anpok> i dont get the crashes, but now three failures
<dandrader> anpok, probably nothing to worry about as failing AP tests is quite common.
<greyback> anpok: I got a perfect run here.
<dandrader> doh!
<dandrader> greyback, have you tried his patch already?
<greyback> dandrader: yes
<anpok> ok because I improved it.. but got those three failures with and without the improvement
<greyback> anpok: is the display fixed on?
<anpok> yes
<anpok> the output makes no real sense to me
<greyback> phablet-test-run -p unity-webapps-qml-autopilot unity_webapps_qml
<greyback> that's how I ran it
<greyback> yeah, it's noise to me too
<anpok> ubuntu_html5_ui_toolkit.tests.test_rss_reader.UbuntuThemeRSSReaderTestCase.test_initialState
<anpok> complains about x11 ..
<greyback> phablet-test-run -p ubuntu-html5-ui-toolkit-autopilot ubuntu_html5_ui_toolkit
<anpok> dumps healthd logs..
<anpok> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/testtools/testcase.py", line 406, in assertThat
<anpok> raise mismatch_error
<anpok> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on QQuickWebViewExperimentalExtension.loadProgress failed: 100 != dbus.Int32(50, variant_level=1)
<greyback> anpok: your phone online?
<greyback> not sure if it makes a difference or not tho
<anpok> hmm kind of
<anpok> but bad signal for unknown reason
<anpok> the tests fine this morning and yesterday evening..
<anpok> oh you are right
<anpok> i got a lot of wifi related messages
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm afraid dash-as-app beats the crap out of our autopilot tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, kinda expected, they will need to be split into shell vs. dash ones
<mzanetti> elopio: heeeelp :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: looking not too bad now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/227868
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah < 1k sounds fine
<elopio> mzanetti: :)
<elopio> with that branch?
<mzanetti> Saviq: mind having a first look at it so I can fix the worst before leaving for a week?
<mzanetti> elopio: well, its a bit more complicated. here's the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/227868
<mzanetti> elopio: it depends on qtcomp though
<mzanetti> elopio: so what it does is to split the dash to be a separate app
<elopio> I like that. But you are probably breaking all the dash autopilot helpers, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: still here for 3 days, so don't have to do it now
<mzanetti> elopio: exactly. and also the application_lifecycle tests as they are now
<Saviq> mzanetti, will try and scrounge some time for it
<elopio> mzanetti: and my three branches not yet merged :'(
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks
<elopio> mzanetti: this is for RTM, right?
<mzanetti> O_o
<mzanetti> sorry elopio
<mzanetti> yeah, it is for RTM
<mzanetti> the last "big" think I guess though
<mzanetti> thing
<elopio> mzanetti: not your fault. I am pretty much blocked by those three branches, so I'm all yours.
<elopio> well, half yours, I also need to take care of the dashboard failures.
<mzanetti> well, if you could support me with the AP tests here, that'd be awesome
<Cimi> Saviq, updated touchdown
<elopio> mzanetti: leave them to me. Let me know when the UI is stable enough, and I'll work on the tests.
<elopio> mzanetti: one question. If it depends on QtCompositor, how are we going to run the tests on the desktop?
<mzanetti> elopio: wow, thanks! We're trying to get a ppa ready for it so you don't have to build stuff
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, that's the thought that triggered this discussion
<mzanetti> I don't know yet
<mzanetti> elopio: on the phone, the dash is started by an upstart job, right when the shell has started
<mzanetti> not sure if/how that would work when running it on the desktop
<mzanetti> elopio: the AP tests *could* start them manually both I guess
<mzanetti> but not sure what's the testing value there
<elopio>  mzanetti: I would prefer to test the new dash app in isolation. Is this app what needs qtcomp, or is qtcomp only needed to glue the app and unity?
<mzanetti> elopio: again, its more complicated :D this branch doesn't really care if its qtcomp, however, qtcomp changed so much that this depnends on that for less conflicts.
<mzanetti> elopio: when qtcomp has landed, this can be a standalone branch
<mzanetti> elopio: but yeah, thinking about the tests, we should probably remove the application_lifecycle tests from unity8 altogether and move them over to the platform tests
<elopio> mzanetti: for example, all the autopilot helpers for selecting scopes, categories and items don't need unity at all, they only depend on the dash.
<elopio> Will I be able to launch the dash app on the desktop and select a scope from it?
<mzanetti> just using emulators from unity8 and unity8-dash
<mzanetti> yeah, sounds good
<mzanetti> I'm all for splitting it as much as possible in our repo
<elopio> mzanetti: yes, and we have pretty much everything ready to test application lifecycle from the ubuntu_experience_tests project.
<elopio> I can start with that.
<mzanetti> pefect
<elopio> mzanetti: but, I'm on holidays tomorrow and have my schedule for today full. When are you leaving?
<mzanetti> elopio: here till next tuesday
<mzanetti> elopio: I'll see to get something reasonably stable for you by monday
<elopio> mzanetti: ok. I'll move all my things for later next week to be monday and tuesday on this.
<elopio> I have a good feeling that this split will make our interactions a lot smoother.
<mzanetti> :) thanks
<anpok> issue is gone..
<dandrader> mzanetti, paulliu: the are no tests for the dialogs, right?
<dandrader> s/the/there
<mzanetti> dandrader: no... afaik its temporary stuff
<dandrader> mzanetti, those dialogs are temporary?
<dandrader> so they're moving elsewhere?
<cwayne> Saviq: anything blocking silo 009 from landing?
<Saviq> cwayne, not any more
<cwayne> Saviq: cool! thanks
<kgunn> mterry: we got silo12 for landing locking...
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=unity8
<mterry> kgunn, ooh
<kgunn> ready to build ?
<mterry> I think so
<mterry> kgunn, did livecd-rootfs land?  I didn't see a merge email
<kgunn> mterry: its not even approved
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/no-password/+merge/225560
<mterry> kgunn, well it was informally approved  :)
<kgunn> mterry: so wait...does that livecd-rootfs need its own silo first ?
<mterry> kgunn, livecd-rootfs doesn't use silos, it's one of the manual uploads
<kgunn> ooof
<mterry> kgunn, steve intimated that he would upload it
<kgunn> mterry: got no idea how that works :)
<kgunn> ok
<mterry> kgunn, but that was this morning
<kgunn> want me to ask ?
<mterry> um
<kgunn> hehe...wish we could send someone else ;)
<mterry> kgunn, yeah poke steve directly
<kgunn> ok
<kgunn> mterry: ok, but point is, we can't build until that lands right
<kgunn> or rather...can't test at least
<mterry> kgunn, we can build (and in fact silo 012 looks like someone built it an hour ago), but not land
<mterry> kgunn, we can test if you use a manual script I made that does the same changes
<kgunn> right...stuck on not testing
<mterry> kgunn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841919/
<mterry> That's basically what the livecd-rootfs merge does
<mhall119> bregma: ping
<bregma> hey mhall119
<mhall119> bregma: hey, any feedback for me on that convergence impact survey?
<bregma> mhall119, yes: can you add a question about using custom-build solutions running on Ubuntu (eg. in-house developed or 3rd-party developed application, not found in the Ubuntu archives)?
<mhall119> bregma: sure, a multi-select?
<bregma> I think a simple yes/no and possibly a description field to volunteer a little detail would be enough -- I'm basically interested in how common it is to use applications not found in the Ubuntu archives and from there we'll want to determine some user cases and test scenarios
<mhall119> what kind of detail?
<mhall119> do you want to know what kind of software, or how many different ones, or how many deployments?
<bregma> well, commercial or common third-party apps are one thing (if we have a representative list, we can test them), but in-house apps are quite another and pose a bigger challenge to support in the converged environment
<mhall119> bregma: so I was thinking of a multi-select with the following options:
<mhall119> Software developed in-house by you or your company
<mhall119> Software developed by a 3rd party that is not in Ubuntu's archives
<mhall119> A newer version of upstream software that is not yet in Ubuntu's archives
<mhall119> An older version of upstream software that is no longer in Ubuntu's archives
<bregma> that sounds like it covers what I'm thinking of
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> was my descriptions of the different technologies accurate?
<bregma> "company" should be "organization" to encompass schools, governments, charities, evil genius secret underground lairs, etc
<mhall119> ok, done
<mzanetti> anyone still around that could review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-1347902/+merge/228048
<mzanetti> mterry: maybe? ^
<mterry> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> mterry: thanks.
<mterry> mzanetti, that bug title is killing me
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah...
<mzanetti> mterry: so reading through the stack trace in there, it seems the item is just gone
<mzanetti> the code doesn't do a delete without a remove from the list
<mzanetti> mterry: we already had the issue in some mock models that QML started to delete unparented objects with the switch to 5.3
<mzanetti> qt 5.3
<mzanetti> so this sounds like a reasonable fix for it, although I haven't been able to reproduce it
<mterry> mzanetti, I was about to ask if it's reproducable
<mzanetti> well, the bug description doesn't say a word... I haven't been able to...
<mterry> mzanetti, well the change makes sense.  I remember doing something similar in the past
<mzanetti> mterry: I have seen the shell crashing before on focusedApplicationIdChanged, but didn't know its this
<mterry> mzanetti, kind of a weak-sauce approval, can't reproduce, and with jenkins still messed up
<mterry> mzanetti, but there ya go
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... yeah... sorry. don't have more
<mzanetti> mterry: but regardless if it fixes the bug or not, we agree this is a good thing anyways, right?
<mterry> mzanetti, yar
<mzanetti> ack
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-25
<anpok_> can we have a swipe from left to right at the bottom edget (best out of screen) to have a short cut for back?
<anpok_> -t
<mzanetti> anpok_: :) outside of screen?
<anpok_> http://www.webosnation.com/know-your-gestures-back-swipe
<mzanetti> anpok_: well, I know what you mean, but that kinda requires hardware to be there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-009
<mhr3> tsdgeos, something broke in overview - the "all" category is clipped to show only the first few results
<tsdgeos> booooo
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which branch are you using? mine?
<tsdgeos> don't rememer changing anything
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yep
<mhr3> trunk merge broke it i guess?
<mhr3> well.. what's about to become trunk
<mhr3> tsdgeos, nope, 1121 broke it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you show a screenshot?
<tsdgeos> i don't get what is wron
<tsdgeos> g
<mhr3> tsdgeos, just scroll in "All"
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> mhr3: should be better now
<mzanetti> dednick: hey, you're infected by tags :P
<mzanetti> dednick: your last merge to mirCompositor brought in all the old ones again. you might want to strip some local branches
<dednick> mzanetti: doh. thanks
<Cimi> mhr3, you not in today?
<mhr3> Cimi, not exactly :)
<mhr3> i might come later
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lp:~aacid/unity8/deleteLaterLVWPH
<Cimi> Saviq, is the touchdown fine after the last changes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-see-all-ap-tests/+merge/228259
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, we'll do a very quick apfix + crashfix landing of unity8 and then it's all yours, ok?
<greyback> Saviq: alright
<mhr3> tsdgeos, wrt changes to department interface - how about getting rid of loadDepartment(depId), and just using performQuery()? and i'll add the cannedQuery to each node as a prop
<mhr3> i mean role
<Saviq> mhr3, does loadDepartment not do more than just performQuery?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is it any better for you? i can change it, just not for the sake of it :D
<mhr3> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7854208/
<mhr3> Saviq, that was a "no" btw :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and yes it's better, instead of loadNav, loadAltNav and performQuery, i'll just have performQuery
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok then
<Saviq> mhr3, so we will have to "emit" currentDepartmentChanged ourselves?
<Saviq> may be fine...
<mhr3> Saviq, no, performQuery does that
<Saviq> mhr3, ah k
<Saviq> yeah sounds fine
<mhr3> alright, will change that
<Saviq> Trevinho, dude, my mailbox can't catch up with you! ;)
<mhr3> yea, Trevinho is like new spam bot - sends lots of lp bugmail :P
<mzanetti> image 149 has all sorts of colors :D Feels like carnival
<facundobatista> Holas!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: happyness!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
<mzanetti> ah, the colors
<tsdgeos> carnival -> happyness
<Saviq> mzanetti, it does indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: I wonder if its wanted. I guess we should also change the panel to be blue instead of orange...
<Saviq> mzanetti, nopes
<Saviq> mzanetti, timp's here and they're looking over it now
<Saviq> mzanetti, silo 6 looks fine build-wise now?
 * Saviq bumps qtmir though
<mzanetti> greyback: ^
<Saviq> -gles
 * greyback bumps qtubuntu-gles
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you think you can release your scopves-v3 + dashoverview changes without me releasing mine? that would ease testing and ci and stuff
<Trevinho> Saviq, mhr3: oh sorry men... But the mess we have with distro/upstream bugs not in sync had to finish at some point ;/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greyback: Text conflict in src/main.cpp in lp:~unity-team/unity8/mirCompositor
<greyback> tsdgeos: ta
<mzanetti> greyback: got it
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: crash!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7854931/
<Cimi> mhr3, dednick lol
<mzanetti> tedg: hey, the ppa is working now
<mzanetti> tedg: ppa:unity-team/phone-right-edge
<cwayne> mzanetti: is that for the qtcomp stuff?
<mzanetti> cwayne: this is based on qtcomp, yes. But also splits the dash to be an app
<mzanetti> cwayne: if you want qtcomp alone you can use silo 6
<cwayne> tried silo 6 last night and it broke everything, may try again this morning
<mhr3> tsdgeos, whoops? :)
<mzanetti> cwayne: should be in a good state atm
<greyback> cwayne: mzanetti I'm not so sure about that;)
<mzanetti> aww man
<mhr3> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7855308/
<mzanetti> cwayne: well, the right-edge-ppa is working atm
<cwayne> mzanetti: may give that a shot :)  no urgency here, Im just curious about new stuff always :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that is unity-scopes-shell? or?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you really need a test to see an assignment works?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you plan to propsoe a branch?
<tsdgeos> i can review it
<tsdgeos> if you do
<mhr3> on it
<mhr3> adding more test
<mhr3> s
<tsdgeos> cool tx
<mhr3> wtf... completely unrelated test started to fail now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, its piped through a bunch of files
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I meant a test for the chain of bindings, not just the last one inside PageHeader
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok
<tsdgeos> i'll get to it later
<tsdgeos> ish
<mhr3> tsdgeos, anyway, as for landing, can do if you have a branch for u8 that fixes the mocks
<mhr3> but that also means we need to land u8
<tsdgeos> mhr3: hmmmm, what is there new?
<mhr3> overviewScope()
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> i think i'd prefer that
<tsdgeos> what do you think?
<mhr3> i'm fine with it
<tsdgeos> ok, give me 5 min
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/catch-no-search-hint/+merge/228288
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you tell the guys of the click scope their search hint is broken
<mhr3> alecu, ^
<tsdgeos> it returns clickscope.SearchHint
<alecu> tsdgeos: where do we need to put that?
<tsdgeos> alecu: when the user presses search in the page hader
<tsdgeos> as placeholder until something is searched
<cwayne> is that in the ini file?
 * cwayne bets a lot of our scopes have broken SearchHints too
<tsdgeos> cwayne: i do not know :D mhr3 ↑↑↑ ?
<mhr3> cwayne, it's an optional field, i'd hope that most scopes don't set it at all
<mhr3> but clearly that's not the case for apps scope
<alecu> tsdgeos: is that something new? I don't see any such hints on any of the music, video, scopes, amazon scopes.
<tsdgeos> alecu: it's there in unity7, so not new ;)
<tsdgeos> as for unity8, yes, we do not show it yet
<alecu> tsdgeos: ah, great :-)
<tsdgeos> i'm just giving you an advance warning that when we merge my code that shows it, it'll look crap because of you ;)
<alecu> tsdgeos: got it :-)
<alecu> tsdgeos: what should that string look like?
<mhr3> alecu, and looking at it, you should drop the hotkey too
<tsdgeos> alecu: "Search Applications"?
<tsdgeos> it's what unity7 desktop says
<mhr3> if unsure, ask mike
<tsdgeos> or leave it empty
<tsdgeos> at least will say "Search"
<tsdgeos> and not  clickscope.SearchHint
<tsdgeos> :D
<alecu> mhr3: tsdgeos: nevermind, I just found the right string on the designs
<alecu> "Search apps" and "Search store"
<alecu> thanks
<alecu> tsdgeos: do you have a bug# for the code that starts showing this?
<alecu> tsdgeos: in the dash, I mean.
<mhr3> alecu, it's sprint feature, no time for filing lp bugs :)
<tsdgeos> alecu: no, we went bugless as mhr3 says
<tsdgeos> alecu: there's a branch
<tsdgeos> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scopeSearchHintText/+merge/228279
<alecu> great, thanks!
<alecu> mhr3: tsdgeos: simpler than I thought: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/fix-search-hint/+merge/228305
<tsdgeos> looks good :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/compile-scopes-v3/+merge/228308 is for you
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hmm, something pretty unrelated broke in my overview branch, need to figure out what
<tsdgeos> mhr3: oki
<greyback> mzanetti: hey, can I ask for a sanity check please: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/unfocusOnGreeter/+merge/227940
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: added the simple test you asked for
<mhr3> tsdgeos, k, fixed
<mhr3> tsdgeos, need to wait for saviq's ap fix to land though
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_touchdown_2/+merge/228312
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: okidoki
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i mean
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sorry wrong autocomplete
<tsdgeos> mhr3: he just went off the door, so it may take a bit (or you overtake him if it's not landing already)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it just landed, yey
<mhr3> holy crap, i'm screwed, real rain in london
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> it's hard rain here
<tsdgeos> saviq that just left by the door must be soaked already
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so you can now land yours?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, once they give me a silo, yea
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you have the attributes max-count branch lying around?
<mzanetti> if I were mhall119 I'd claim victory for the kart racing
<mhall119> mzanetti: except for my arch-nemesis Warren Edwards
<mzanetti> :D yeah!
<cwayne> Saviq: should the unity8 crashes when launching a new scope I was seeing be fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/deleteLaterLVWPH/+merge/228260  ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ^ you'll know
<tsdgeos> cwayne: it may very well be yes
<tsdgeos> cwayne: do you have a backtrace? is it just happening with latest latest image?
<cwayne> tsdgeos: i did a dist-upgrade so now I can't reproduce it :)
<tsdgeos> cwayne: then looks like it was fixed by my branch :)
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! I am seeing this with QtComp today. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1348686
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348686 in Unity 8 "[QtComp] Indicator does not close on invoking external application" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> om26er: which PPA are you testing?
<om26er> greyback, silo06
<tsdgeos> paulliu: "max-count" should be there already according to mhr3
<greyback> om26er: ok thanks
<mhr3> tsdgeos, paulliu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/0.5.0+14.10.20140724.1-0ubuntu1
<om26er> Saviq, regarding the top panel's Menus, they are using the old Tabbar is that supposed to change ?
<cwayne> tsdgeos: still got a crash, want a log?
<tsdgeos> cwayne: please
<tsdgeos> cwayne: also can you tell me which unity8 version are you running?
<cwayne> tsdgeos: 7.90+14.10.20140724.1-0ubuntu1
<cwayne> which logs would be helpful?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that's good
<tsdgeos> the one with my patch
<tsdgeos> is 7.90+14.10.20140725-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> so you don't have it
<cwayne> oh, phew
<tsdgeos> cwayne: can you try dist-upgrading again
<tsdgeos> it should be hitting the archive as we speak
<mhr3> lp:~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/test-empty-department
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> mhr3: oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, grabbed a cab straight out the door, didn't wanna swim ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: aha, good idea
<Saviq> @lounge now, LH has been cancelling flights all round, mine's still on, let's see what happens
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a tag back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's always back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just strip it straight after merging ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, never actually asked for this one to be cleared, it'll clear up sometime
<tsdgeos> ok
<cwayne> tsdgeos: whew, ok, now I can't reproduce yet :)
<tsdgeos> cwayne: you're on 25 now?
<cwayne> yep
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> theres a crash :/
<cwayne> ive been opening/closing scopes like a madman, finally got a crash
<cwayne> definite improvement though
<Saviq> cwayne, please rm /var/crash/* and try and get the crash again
<Saviq> cwayne, then apport-cli /var/crash/the-crash-file and upload to lp for retracing
<cwayne> hm i got a hang now, will do apport-cli
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, a hang == crash, it's collecting the crash now
<Saviq> paulliu, just sent you the dots, save them as @30 (tsdgeos will tell you what that means if you don't) and you're good
<Cimi> mzanetti, who do I need to bug for the launcher bottom left cut corner?
<Saviq> paulliu, they're meant to be roughly in a Row { spacing: units.gu(0.5); Repeater { model: scopes.count; Image { width: units.gu(2); height: width } }
<mzanetti> Cimi: what's wrong with it?
<mzanetti> Cimi:  if you just don't like it, design, if there's a bug, me
<Saviq> cwayne, wonder if you're getting https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/ce5cacdb1f0131ded036550146e86c4dd82b464a
<Cimi> mzanetti, went around the office asking people what was that, people don't know what it is
<Cimi> mzanetti, me neither
<Saviq> Cimi, you should ask the ones that designed it ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, it is not clear that is apps not running
<Saviq> Cimi, it's pinned apps, not "not running"
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed I was asking him who shall I bug :)
<Saviq> Cimi, vesar, but you might have issues with that ;)
<cwayne> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1348702
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1348702 not found
<Cimi> Saviq, when vesa comes back?
<Saviq> cwayne, subscribe me please
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno
<mzanetti> Cimi: I already had a branch once that paints a triangle on the running app
<mzanetti> Cimi: just like on the desktop
<mzanetti> Cimi: but design never decided if wanted or not
<cwayne> Saviq: done
<Saviq> Cimi, it's even design-acked https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-clip-pinned-corners/+merge/225384
<Saviq> cwayne, htanks
<Cimi> Saviq, it is not clear in my opinion...
<Cimi> what it stands for
<Saviq> cwayne, oh, let's see how it retraces, but you might want to subscribe mhr3 as well
<Saviq> Cimi, sure
<mzanetti> Cimi, Saviq: actually vesar only does the interaction + animation, the visuals is someone else... not recalling the name atm
<Cimi> Saviq, if we want to show them clipped, we could do some sort of fancy processing of the image by flipping top right corner of the page
<Cimi> Saviq, like when you bookmark a page
<Cimi> but this clip edge is just not clear imho
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think might be esti
<mzanetti> yep, that's her
<MacSlow> which service or daemon on the phone would be dealing with acting on hardware-keys like Volume-Up/Down?
<cwayne> Saviq: so basically that crash i saw isn't the same one as tsdgeos fixed most likely?
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, an unrelated one
<tsdgeos> oh :/
<cwayne> well, good and bad news i guess
<cwayne> at least it was pretty hard to make it crash
<cwayne> i opened/closed like 50 scopes
<mhr3> hmm, i've seen that already
<mhr3> jibel reported that quite some time ago
<tsdgeos> Saviq: uh oh two segmentation faults here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/599/consoleFull
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's before your fix though isn't it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: phew, it is
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> "Please Wait"
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> supposed to fly out 1730, unlikely if it still says "Please Wait"
<Saviq> and I only have 1h in FRA, and it's the last flight out ;(
<Saviq> "London Heathrow (EGLL / LHR) is currently experiencing departure delays an average of 1 hours 4 minutes."
<Saviq> bah
<Saviq> "Gate opens 17:35" :|
 * Saviq starts calling the travel agency
<Saviq> huh, stupid checkmytrip
<Saviq> baaah... 1:20 late
<mzanetti> :/
<mhr3> Saviq, enjoy your stay in a hotel in frankfurt ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, I've booked a concert tomorra! :P
<mhr3> Saviq, complain to the airlines
<Saviq> mhr3, I will :P
<Saviq> mhr3, you guys take care of bug #1348702 then?
<ubot5> bug 1348702 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348702
<mhr3> Saviq, seems like api problem, but the incomplete trace isn't a good sign
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah I saw that, too
<mhr3> Saviq, looks like this though - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1333142
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1333142 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mhr3, it does indeed
<mhr3> marking as suc
<mhr3> h
<Saviq> ok /me goes to queue at the LH counter...
<Saviq> o/
<mhr3> cwayne, but fwiw it seems to be happenning cause the scope crashes or doesn't respond or something
<cwayne> mhr3: it took a lot of stressing to get that crash tbh (a lot of opening/closing scopes really fast) so that seems entirely possible
<mhr3> cwayne, could you mention that in the bug pls?
<cwayne> mhr3: commented
<tsdgeos> paulliu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7857120/
<tsdgeos> saves me a few warnings
<tsdgeos> file:///home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/attribute/builddir/plugins/Dash/createCardComponent:122: TypeError: Cannot read property 'attributes' of null
<mhall119> Saviq: are you still around?
<Saviq> mhall119, actually yeah, stuck in FRA
<Saviq> mhall119, congratz on your go-karting result, we didn't even see you ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-26
<mhall119> Saviq: I was that fast :)
<mhall119> Saviq: jdstrand said that Unity8 doesn't use ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop is that so?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-20
<lpotter> doh
<greyback> mardy: fyi, I updated to wily and yeah I can reproduce the issue you reported - apps not running
<greyback> I think the right QPA plugin is not being specified
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-21
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: landed \o/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hi, nice
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping
<cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you re-top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/expandable_not_expanded_by_default/+merge/262719 ?
<tsdgeos> i had to re-merge it and need to get the "Approved revision:" to be updated
<tsdgeos> cimi: tx
<mardy> greyback: hi! So, about that issue, do you have any idea of what could be wrong? Should I set the QT_QPA_PLATFORM manually, somewhere?
<greyback> mardy: would this patch change anything: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/set-qpa-env-for-clients/+merge/263253
<greyback> mardy: could you edit the file on disk and see
 * mardy tries
<mardy> greyback: nope, doesn't help :-(
<greyback> mardy: hmm, ok then I'll have to try it myself
<mardy> greyback: btw, I have a QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME variable set to appmenu-qt5, could that be messing up things?
<greyback> mardy: oh yeah, do unset that
<mardy> greyback: I'll try unsetting it from that unity8.conf, and see if that helps
<greyback> mardy: have you started cgmanager
<mardy> greyback: *I* didn't (don't even know what it is), do you want me to check if it's running?
<greyback> mardy: it doesn't get started automatically for me. systemctl start cgmanager
<greyback> mardy: once it is working, apps launch ok for me
<mardy> greyback: ah, I'll try. But now I have to remove those two env variables, because not even unity8 starts (maybe I made a spelling mistake?)
<greyback> mardy: unity8.log output might help
<mardy> greyback: nope, still doesn't work; but do you have those changes in unity8.conf, besides launching cgmanager?
<greyback> mardy: I don't have those edits in my unity8.conf, but I once found it helped
<greyback> I'll need log files to be able to diagnose further. That and /proc/`pidof unity8-dash`/environ contents
<mardy> greyback_: I uploaded a couple of log files to bug 1436203
<ubot5> bug 1436203 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Dash] unity8-dash crashed with ASSERT: "eglDestroyContext(mEglDisplay, mEglContext) == EGL_TRUE"" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436203
<mardy> greyback: do the logs suggest you something else to try?
<greyback> MacSlow: aren't you staying to chat?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: did you include my sdk_13 and quick_24 branches on the silo?
<tsdgeos> obviously not
<tsdgeos> because they are not approved
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> :D
<MacSlow> greyback, crap... one sec :)
<tsdgeos> it's a good thing though because also they don't pass now that we merged more stuff
 * tsdgeos fixes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I hope to get another silo landed this week still
<mzanetti> so just make sure they're ready by tomorrow afternoon or so and they'll make it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it is good now, still needs people to review and approve
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ack
<MacSlow> greyback, I take a break and continue with the visible-flag stuff later. Any ping I'll probably do via email.
<greyback> MacSlow: sure. Have a good evening
<MacSlow> greyback, thx
<MacSlow> you too
<bregma> if I am having trouble using the App Store from the Unity 8 desktop, who can help me?
<mardy> greyback: I wonder if you are the right person for this: are you aware of a bug with the full shell rotation on the BQ, where sometimes the screen appears like this: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mardytardi/19702611018/in/dateposted/ ?
<mardy> or Saviq maybe? ^
<greyback> mardy: that shouldn't happen, any idea how you managed that?
<greyback> as in, dash should only be in portrait mode on the Bq, never landscape
<greyback> mardy: Saviq not working on unity atm
<mardy> greyback: no idea how it happened, I'll see if I can reproduce it again somehow, but I guess I can file a bug, right?
<greyback> mardy: file away. Impossible thing happened...
<mardy> greyback: oh, it's actually easy to reproduce
<mardy> greyback: well, at least something similar
<greyback> mardy: if you reboot and repro easily, definitely let us know.
<greyback> but I suspect some state has gone funny somewhere
<mardy> greyback: oh, it's easy; I'll file a bug with the steps
<Side_rai> Hi guys
<Side_rai> I'm getting mad with an hidpi screen
<Side_rai> is there any option to properly configure hidpi res?
<mardy> greyback: bug 1476757
<Saviq> Side_rai, you should just use the display's native resolution and set the scaling factor to taste (bear in mind there are things that don't respect the scaling, so it's not 100% great)
<mardy> greyback: ah, mup is dead. See here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1476757
<mardy> greyback: I can reproduce it 100% of times
<Side_rai> that's what I did... but it every applications seems to have it's own strategy... I  mean the scaling factor does not affect libreoffice, firefox, thunderbird an so on
<Saviq> Side_rai, indeed, that's because those apps you listed use a custom toolkit
<Saviq> Side_rai, https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/HiDpi#OS_.2F_HiDPI_detection_issues
<Saviq> Side_rai, this says that LibreOffice should work fine after you set the scale...
 * Saviq does not have a hidpi screen, mzanetti can you comment on this ↑?
<Saviq> Side_rai, which Ubuntu version btw?
<conyoo> uuu ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
<Saviq> ??
<Side_rai>  #95-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 09:28:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Saviq> Side_rai, that's kernel, and it doesn't say much, what does `lsb_release -r` say?
<Side_rai> sorry 14.04
<Saviq> ok that's a good choice all in all, it *might* be that 15.04 has some fixes regarding hidpi, but I couldn't say for sure
<Saviq> it'd be best if you could boot from a live usb to see if things changed
<Side_rai> ok, I'll give a try! thank you so much!
<Side_rai> bye
<greyback> mardy: you found that with rc-proposed, or stable?
<greyback> I'm unable to repro with rc-proposed
<davidcalle> bregma, ping
<bregma> davidcalle, ???
<davidcalle> bregma, hi, do you know if someone from your team doing automated testing of the Unity7 dash UI?
<davidcalle> bregma, Songkick is concerned with our API usage ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-songkick/+bug/1476614 ) and it looks like automated tests eg : (+10 000 q/day for things like "mitsub" (probably the beginning of mitsubishi) and "FAK" (-> "FAKE"?))
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1476614 in Unity Songkick Scope "Songkick are concerned about our API usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> bregma, I've asked quality folks, it's not them, so maybe, if it's Unity7, you might now
<bregma> davidcalle, I run the automated tests for Unity 7 and they don;t run every day
<bregma> in fact, often not even once a week, if we have no changes pending
<bregma> we also don't have automated tests for scopes like that, at least that I am aware of
 * bregma does not like to underestimate his lack of awareness
<davidcalle> bregma, ok, that could totally be someone else stress testing the system.  Thanks. I'll put the problem back into the hands of the server people, and give them a hammer :)
<bregma> davidcalle, also, I can't even find that particular scope in the Ubuntu archives
<davidcalle> bregma, server side scope. Try "songkick:u2" in your Unity7 dash
<davidcalle> it's from dash.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-22
<tsdgeos> handsome_feng: you there?
<handsome_feng> tsdgeos: yeah, :)
<tsdgeos> handsome_feng: so you get "QML Image: Cannot open :file:///home/feng/lp/unity8/qml/Launcher/graphics/focused_app_arrow.png" when running on the device?
<handsome_feng> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<tsdgeos> i mean on the device is /home/phablet, no?
<handsome_feng> when use run_on_device is /home/phablet, my nuxes 4,  and also can happened on my desktop trough qtcreate
<handsome_feng> now , it happy again on my desktop
<handsome_feng> QML Image: Cannot open: file:///home/feng/lp/unity8/qml/Panel/graphics/VerticalDivider.png
<tsdgeos> and /home/feng/lp/unity8/qml/Panel/graphics/VerticalDivider.png just exists fine?
<tsdgeos> and the permissions are fine?
<handsome_feng> yes, i confirm
<tsdgeos> very strange
<tsdgeos> handsome_feng: are you using wily? vivid? vivid+stable ppa?
<handsome_feng> wily
<tsdgeos> ok, that's a difference from me at least
<tsdgeos> handsome_feng: if you do a simple qml that loads that file, does it also fail?
<handsome_feng> tsdgeos: hm, i will have a try now
<handsome_feng> I found this when I coding for the bug: 1471577
<ubot5> bug 1471577 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Left launcher should show what apps are open" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471577
<handsome_feng> And Michael said testing my code on the phone does't work
<tsdgeos> handsome_feng: so how do you reproduce the problem on the computer
<tsdgeos> you're using lp:unity8 with some extra changes or none?
<handsome_feng> tsdgeos: ctrl + R , stop , ctrl + R , stop ...
<handsome_feng> no changes
<tsdgeos> i can't reproduce :/
<handsome_feng> hm... :/
<handsome_feng> tsdgeos: I made a simple qml file, and it can load the icon without any problem
<tsdgeos> try adding the ubuntu components import
<tsdgeos> jsut in case
<tsdgeos> and now i have to really go
<handsome_feng> tsdgeos: I found that if i rename the icon from focused_app_arrow@30.png to focused_app_arrow.png, every thing goes fine now! through the icon turn bigger.
<handsome_feng> is "although" not "through"...
<rakesh__> hi
<rakesh__> While setting up the enviorenment for unity8
<rakesh__> I am facing this issue
<rakesh__> package 'unity-shell-application=6' not found
<rakesh__> can anyone help on this please?
<greyback_> rakesh__: have you installed libunity-api-dev ?
<rakesh__> Nope
<rakesh__> Let me get that package by the way thanks for the helo
<rakesh__> *help
<seb128> is there a standard way for apps to say if unity8 is in desktop mode?
<greyback_> seb128: not currently. Why would they want to? That's not a convergent idea
<seb128> greyback_, gallery-app has a desktop mode, the current logic they use is
<seb128>   // Assume that platformName (QtUbuntu) with ubuntu
<seb128>   // in name means it's running on device
<seb128>   // TODO: replace this check with SDK call for formfactor
<seb128>   QString platform = QGuiApplication::platformName();
<seb128>   return !((platform == "ubuntu") || (platform == "ubuntumirclient"));
<seb128> that's buggy
<seb128> and make gallery be in phone mode on unity8 desktops
<seb128> unsure what it should be replaced with though
<greyback_> seb128: yeah, not good. Could it not device what layout to use based on the window size?
<greyback_> s/device/decide/
<seb128> yeah, I don't know
<seb128> I'm unsure what the "desktop mode" does exactly
<seb128> they show the "import from camera" action only if !desktop
<seb128> they also seem to use that as a logic to put things in fullscreen or not
<greyback_> I'm not opposed to informing apps about the current form factor, but I'd need design to clarify if that's what is the right thing to do
<greyback_> anyway, there's no such information available to clients as yet. So you'll have to hack around it somehow
<seb128> k, thanks
<seb128> I think gallery needs some work anyway
<seb128> I'm just going to record a bug about that issue
<seb128> it's not something important to resolve today
<greyback_> yep
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1477173
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477173 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "desktop mode doesn't get enabled in unity8 desktop sessions" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> k, other question
<seb128> is anyone looking at enable indicator profiles?
<seb128> the code is there, just not used
<seb128> like loading indicator greeter profiles on the greeter
<dandrader> seb128, dednick might know...
<dednick> i know nothing
<dednick> !
<dednick> huh? what?
<seb128> dednick, read the line I wrote just before dandrader's ping
<dednick> seb128: we were looking to enable the profiles, but then was rolled in mp back by mterry because of lack of design i believe
<seb128> right
<dednick> as to what lack of design, i know now.
<seb128> dednick, my question was if anyone is still working with design on that
<dednick> not
<seb128> or trying to push forward
<seb128> seems it's not
<dednick> right. erm. i dunno
<seb128> I'm going to try to revive it then
<dednick> i'm in the office, so if you want me to poke someone...
<seb128> dednick, that would be nice :-)
<tsdgeos> cimi: so you basically want me to merge this branch into mine? instead of making it a merge with prerequisite?
<rakesh__> Hi one more issue while building the latest unity8 source code.
<rakesh__> Can anyone tell me about this.
<cimi> tsdgeos, I can do the latter too
<rakesh__> CMake Error at tests/plugins/AccountsService/CMakeLists.txt:26 (add_executable):
<rakesh__>   Cannot find source file:
<rakesh__>     /home/rakesh/ubuntu_development/source_code/unity8/trunk/builddir/tests/plugins/AccountsService/AccountsAdaptor.cpp
<cimi> tsdgeos, but use_sdk_13 requires my branch basically
<tsdgeos> cimi: why?
<rakesh__> Seems not able to get the full source code from bzr
<cimi> tsdgeos, well I updated some stuff...
<cimi> tsdgeos, both are ok anyway
<tsdgeos> cimi: you updated some stuff, but it doesn't require it, does it?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I am not sure
<cimi> tsdgeos, I havent tested your branch
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> i told you to do it
<tsdgeos> you didn't :D
<cimi> but I tested dash etc with my new ubuntushape
<rakesh__> Does anyone know how to get??
<tsdgeos> cimi: i don't think i can test that whole branch today man, there's a lot of things that need careful looking at
<rakesh__> AccountsAdaptor.cpp
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok...
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: how are you building it?
<rakesh__> ./build.sh
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: it's autogenerated
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: do you have ninja-build installed?
<rakesh__> https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: you don't need it
<rakesh__> I am using this document
<tsdgeos> but if you have it it changes how we build
<tsdgeos> so it's an important thing to know
<rakesh__> nope
<rakesh__> tsdgeos, I don't have ninja build installed
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: ok
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: qdbusxml2cpp  -V
<dednick> seb128: know anything abou this? "There is a currently hidden property in System Settings called "Messages on welcome screen""
<dednick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1358340/comments/26
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358340 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Indicators] Complete greeter profiles" [High,In progress]
<rakesh__> tsdgeos__ , qdbusxml2cpp: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbusxml2cpp': No such file or directory
<seb128> dednick, yes, what about it?
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: set | grep QT_
<seb128> dednick, that's one of the reasons I asked earlier about profiles, that option makes messages not being listed on the greeter profile
<seb128> dednick, but since we don't load the right profile we don't see the result
<seb128> dednick, so it's hidden until it can work
<dednick> seb128: where is the option? i can't see it in settings
<seb128> dednick, it's hidden because it doesn't work
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: also dpkg -l | grep default | grep qt
<dednick> seb128: you mean because the profiles arent used? or because backend doesnt support?
<seb128> dednick, edit /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/security-privacy/PageComponent.qml and comment the "visible: showAllUI"
<seb128> dednick, because profiles are not used
<seb128> the option changes the messaging indicator greeter profile
<seb128> but since unity8 loads the phone profile you don't see the change
<seb128> which makes it look like to the user the option is doing nothing
<rakesh__> tsdgeos, same error I am facing
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: sorry?
<rakesh__> tsdgeos, not able to find the   Cannot find source file:
<rakesh__>     /home/rakesh/ubuntu_development/source_code/unity8/trunk/builddir/tests/plugins/AccountsService/AccountsAdaptor.cpp
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: i don't know what you did
<tsdgeos> i'm asking you to post the ouput of
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: dpkg -l | grep default | grep qt
<dednick> seb128: does that not conflict with "Notifications and quick settings" option?
<tsdgeos> and
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: set | grep QT_
<rakesh__> [01:36 rakesh@param /home/rakesh/ubuntu_development/source_code/unity8/trunk$]  :  set | grep QT_
<rakesh__> QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<rakesh__> QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=appmenu-qt5
<seb128> dednick, not really?
<seb128> dednick, and that's a design thing if it does, they can change it
<seb128> dednick, are you asking that in context of enabling the profiles?
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: what about the dpkg one?
<seb128> dednick, but that's likely not the only case where the profiles need to be different, on desktop it's more visibiel
<rakesh__> tsdgeos, for dpkg one I am getting nothing
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: do you develop other qt software?
<seb128> dednick, things like the session indicator shouldn't let you open settings on the greeter
<rakesh__> nope
<rakesh__> tsdgeos, I have just started eveything from scratch
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: install the qt5-default package
<tsdgeos> that should help
<dednick> seb128: is the "allow notification" related to the bubbles, and not the messages?
<dednick> whatever... it's a design/backend distinction. i guess we can just enable the profile switching.
<rakesh__> tsdgeos, A BIG THANNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<seb128> dednick, correct
<rakesh__> tsdgeos, Able to start the building process
<rakesh__> tsdgeos, CHEERS
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: ./build.sh should have installed that
<tsdgeos> i guess you Ctrl+C'ed when it asked for the password the first time
<tsdgeos> and it only does ask you to install stuff once
<rakesh__> tsdgeos, Why these steps are missing in the setting up unity8 document?
<tsdgeos> rakesh__: it is not missing
<tsdgeos> see what i just said
<tsdgeos> ./build.sh wants to install that pacakge
<tsdgeos> it asked you for your root password
<tsdgeos> and you cancelled the process
<tsdgeos> then the next time it doesn't ask you anymore
<tsdgeos> so basically you "broke it"
<tsdgeos> agreed it's not the most resilient thing ever
<tsdgeos> but oh well :D
<rakesh__> By the way thanks mate.
<dednick> seb128: i'll pick it up.
<seb128> dednick, enabling the profiles? did design agree to it?
<seb128> dednick, the code is there working, it's just a matter to set the profile in unity, I tried that as a local hack the other day
<seb128> dednick, thanks
<dednick> seb128: i meant i'll pick it up with design, and sort it if they approve.
<seb128> dednick, thanks!
<seb128> dednick, let me know if you open a new bug for that
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-23
<mzanetti> MacSlow, hey ho
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> MacSlow, putting your branches into a silo they conflict with each other, mind merging icon-wobble into set-progress and resubmit set-progress with icon-wobble as a prereq?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> MacSlow, any ETA?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, done... but I'd like to test it... just to be sure
<MacSlow> mzanetti, found a glitch... wiggle is also triggered by progress-changes atm.. fixing that.
<mzanetti> good catch
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yay for tdd :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, found the issue... was just in the mocked launcher-model
<mzanetti> MacSlow, so, where is the superseding MP?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, pushing is a bit slow here...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, done https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/use-set-progress-api/+merge/265639
<mzanetti> ltinkl, hey, can you rebase this https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/closeAppsFromQuicklist/+merge/262353
<mzanetti> on top of https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/use-set-progress-api/+merge/265639
<mzanetti> and set it as a prereq
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> ta. ping me over the new MP link when done
<lpotter> my nexus 4 seems to have lost the ability to show the homescreen grid .. it's a white page. can open things from the icons at left
<lpotter> last thing I rememebr doing that might effect it, is unstaring one or two scopes
<mzanetti> hi lpotter
<mzanetti> lpotter, anything obvious in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log ?
<mzanetti> you can restart it using "restart unity8-dash"
<lpotter> reboot doesn't do anything
<lpotter> only a few entries about QObject::startTimer: Timers cannot be started from another thread
<mzanetti> that's odd...
<lpotter> and corresponding killTimer..
<mzanetti> lpotter, is it just the app icons that are missing or is the whole dash application failing to load qml?
<mzanetti> i.e. can you pull up the bottom edge?
<mzanetti> also, is your device image reasonably up to date?
<lpotter> nope. but left and top work
<lpotter> yes it is up to day. I can open settings app
<lpotter> up to date
<mzanetti> hmm... when did you last flash?
<lpotter> ages ago :)
<mzanetti> because if you flashed when you were still with us and only did OTA upgrades since then you might be on a channel that doesn't give you updates any more
<lpotter> got an update two days ago
<mzanetti> lpotter, can you give me the output of "system-image-cli -i"
<lpotter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11927102/
<mzanetti> hmm... on the contrary, you're probably too new :D
<lpotter> I'm too cool
<mzanetti> you're running wily, while our focus is on vivid + some overlay ppa (because wily has some major restructuring ongoing)
<mzanetti> while it should work, it's not really well tested
<mzanetti> I would suggest you to do a "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer"
<mzanetti> as far is it goes to debug the issue you have, at this point I'd need to try to repro (or ask you to add debug prints to the Dash.qml or something)
<lpotter> that one the touchscreen stops working after the passcode wizard ;(
<lpotter> and I cannot flash anymore. adb see's the device but will not connect to it
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-24
<dandrader> mzanetti, the strip-u8-tags.py script got 8.10+15.10.20150710-0ubuntu1 in trunk
<olli> is there a way to pass a commandline argument into a QML app via qmlscene?
<olli> what I am trying to do: as I can't evaluate env vars in QML and as I am (at this point) trying to avoid to implement a component that would do that, I was hoping I could cheat and pass the required data as commandline parameter
<josharenson> mterry: have like, 2 minutes, to talk about greeter/debian packages?
<mterry> josharenson, sure!
<josharenson> mterry: cool! So, I guess a simple question would be, did you envision the greeter (desktop/full lightdm version) being its own exe?
<mterry> josharenson, it could be, but there's not technical reason for it.  I envisioned it being the same exe with a different argument
<josharenson> mterry: otherwise, I'm not sure how to break it out into a deb, as it is essentially just unity8
<josharenson> mterry: yeah I'd rather just keep it the way it is.. I'm just not sure what to put in the package I guess
<mterry> josharenson, separate deb would depend on unity8, and ship the /usr/share/lightdm/greeters/*.desktop file
<josharenson> mterry: oh thats easy, ok
<mterry> josharenson, plus maybe whatever plugins are greeter specific?
<josharenson> mterry: cool, I was thinking it would be more complicated
<josharenson> mterry: and yeah probably liblightdm-qt (or whatever its actually called)
<mterry> josharenson, right
<josharenson> mterry: cool, thanks
<mterry> josharenson, I think my old split branch has an example of such a split (though that may have used a separate exe.  but rest of packaging would be similar)
<josharenson> mterry: ok I'll take a look, also looking at the packaging details of unity-greeter a bit
<dandrader> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1476201
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1476201 in Mir "Dynamic double buffering fails to detect inertial dash scrolling as slow; and stutters instead of scaling up to triple buffers." [High,In progress]
<dandrader> dednick, he has two branches attached to this bug
<dednick> dandrader|afk: ta
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-25
<Mirv> tsdgeos: according to autopkgtests it'd look like there might be trouble with qmluitests and Qt 5.6.1 (even though I think you already checked 5.6.0 earlier, maybe there's something small changed). just a heads up, as that would start causing trouble when Qt is landed to yakkety.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you have a link?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://is.gd/23KRRz
<tsdgeos> Mirv: there's no fail! in there?
<tsdgeos> ah it timed out
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we had a test that times out from time to time do we?
 * tsdgeos has slight memory
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah, one of them gets stuck and britney times out on it
<Saviq> it's 3 hours in so should be done by then indeed
<Saviq> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/unity8/yakkety/amd64/ should be under 2h
<dandrader> mterry_, ping
<mterry_> dandrader, heyo!
<dandrader> mterry, hi, could you please add https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeDBusWindowStack/+merge/298256 to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 . It shouldn't conflict anymore
<mterry> dandrader, oh sure
<mterry> dandrader, what about your removeApplicationStage branches?  They need to bump to VERSION=20 I think
<dandrader> mterry, yeah, will do that now
<wardster> hi guys , ive been running of a unity 8 desktop for a few days now and just wondering on the address book / calendar - on my phone and tablet i use syncevolution which pulls in contacts and calendar
<wardster> but on the unity 8 desktop ive done the syn but nothing shows up - ive checked on address book and i cant select adddress book and calendar cant select and calendars... is there a plugin missing maybe on accounts to make this work?..
<wardster> love unity 8 on the desktop its working great, bit fidgity yo get the all the apps i want but i got there in the end! :)
<mterry> dandrader, removeDBusWindowStack conflicts with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/fix_memory_leak_application_test/+merge/297876 or https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/tests-use-stack-instead-of-heap/+merge/298122
<dandrader> mterry, no conflict between removeDBusWindowStack and fix_memory_leak_application_test. trying /tests-use-stack-instead-of-heap
<mterry> dandrader, well I was guessing I guess.  There was a conflict in the file they both change.  It might have been one of the other branches?  But yeah, try the stack/heap one
<dandrader> mterry, yeah, loads of conflicts between removeDBusWindowStack and tests-use-stack-instead-of-heap
<dandrader> mterry, will rebase on top of it
<mterry> thx
<dandrader> greyback, need you to re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeDBusWindowStack/+merge/301083 as I got it rebased
<greyback> dandrader: ok
<dandrader> mterry, conflix solved ^
<dandrader> *conflict
<dandrader> greyback, thanks
<dandrader> mterry, rebased https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/removeApplicationStage/+merge/297766 and friends, bumping untiy-api versions
<mterry> dandrader, FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::test_model_roles_enum(row 4) there should be an ApplicationManager::RoleStage enum
<mterry>     Loc: [/«BUILDDIR»/unity-api-7.117+15.04.20160725/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/test/qmltest/modules/TestUtil/Verifier.qml(78)]
<dandrader> mterry, unity-api?
<mterry> dandrader, yup
<dandrader> mterry, pushed fix
<mterry> dandrader, thanks!
<mterry> dandrader, also, removeDBusWindowStack was still conflicting   :(  I've left it out for now, but not sure what the conflict was
<dandrader> mterry, do you have the log showing the sequence of branches being applied?
<mterry> dandrader, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1575/build/49/
<dandrader> mterry, jesus, the conflict is totally retarted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20904794/ which is exactly what the branch diff is supposed to do (remove that header)
<dandrader> mterry, you there?
<mterry> dandrader, heyo yeah
<ltinkl> dandrader, yeah nothing new... seen tons of those
<mterry> dandrader, you were talking about the conflict being silly?
<dandrader> mterry, rebased https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeApplicationStage/+merge/301103 so it comes after removeDBusWindowStack
<mterry> dandrader, ah k
<dandrader> mterry, even though there was no real conflict, that should calm down bzr
<dandrader> greyback, still around?
<greyback> dandrader: I forgot to turn off irc :) What's up?
<dandrader> greyback, need your reapproval here (same case as that other branchg earlier today): https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeApplicationStage/+merge/301103
<greyback> dandrader: you have it
<dandrader> greyback, thanks. enjoy your evening.  :)
<greyback> dandrader: anything else? Otherwise I'll disappear
<greyback> ack
<greyback> dandrader: you too!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-26
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: Qt 5.6.1 is now in yakkety-proposed and lp:unity8 was updated with the changelog entry -> you'll need a rebuild.
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<Saviq> bzoltan, ↑
<Mirv> he knows too
<mterry> mzanetti, so I've been living with 0103.  I did mispress once or twice, but it was seemingly due to me pressing in between OSK keys.  Otherwise I've been OK
<mzanetti> mterry, I think this is related to the screen size
<mterry> mzanetti, fair!  I've been using a krillin
<mzanetti> mterry, I also never had that problem with krillin that I dragged the OSK down a bit while typing
<mzanetti> but on turbo I do have it when writing text
<Saviq> mzanetti, isn't it because of GU? i.e. keyboard has the "drag down" threshold in px, not taking GU into account?
<mzanetti> good question
<mzanetti> could be, depends how the OSK is implemented
<mzanetti> and then it's still a question whether/how the actual size matters
<mterry> Saviq, so I haven't been paying full attention to silo 23 today.  Looks like there's some rebuilds and a persistent failure on ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety/powerpc?
<om26er> Hi! How can I run a single unity8 qml test ? I am trying to fix one but its a little painful to wait for jenkins to finish with each commit
<Saviq> mterry, persistent? I only saw it once an hour or two ago
<Saviq> could you try and rebuild https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-077/+build/10521585
<mterry> Saviq, I rebuilt it and it happened again.  And I saw it in another silo
<mterry> ok, rebuilding again
<Saviq> om26er, run `make testComponentName` or `make testComponentName FUNCTION=ComponentName::testName`
<Saviq> that latter might not work, but if it does - it will let you run a single test
<Saviq> mterry, wonder if qt 5.6
<mterry> It should work, I use it regularly
<mterry> (FUNCTION= that is)
 * Saviq doesn't, ninja doesn't support that
<om26er> mterry, which directory should I run that from ?
<mterry> om26er, if you use ./build.sh, you can run it from builddir.  make -C builddir xvfbtestShell FUNCTION=Shell::test_XXX
 * mterry reboots
<Saviq> mterry, looks like persistent fail after all
<mterry> boo
<om26er> mterry, I did what you suggested, seems the test is never run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21037499/
<om26er> Totals: 0 passed, 0 failed, 0 skipped, 0 blacklisted
<mterry> om26er, xvfbtestMenuItemFactory then
<mterry> om26er, the test name and function prefix need to match
<om26er> mterry, thanks, seems to work
<om26er> :)
<mterry> josharenson, did you update the gui branch?  Should I review it again?
<josharenson> mterry: not yet, eating lunch real quick
<mterry> no worries, just checking in
<om26er> Can anyone please take a quick look at my branch[1], it adds object names for some UI components for the Wizard. We need this for Ubuntu System Tests project.
<om26er> [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/add_object_name_for_setup_wizard/+merge/300380
<josharenson> mterry: pushed it for now w/ a small hack
<josharenson> but 99.9% there
<mterry> josharenson, OK.  I'll give it a look over after
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-27
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, is there a 'floor' problem in qmluitests too? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160727_024846@/log.gz
<Mirv> or is that test running some funky version of unity8, that's also possible
<Mirv> no, that was fixed, so yes unfortunately autopkgtests do the wrong thing
<tsdgeos> Mirv: seems very much what i fixed, no?
<tsdgeos> is it compiling some old version or something?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, it's compiling old version
<Mirv> tsdgeos: then elsewhere with new version, two failing tests: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160727_034401@/log.gz
<Mirv> that could be real Qt 5.6.1 breakage
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::PhoneStage::test_selectAppFromSpread(App 5) Uncaught exception: Type error
<tsdgeos> that looks bad-ish
<tsdgeos> Mirv: if you file a bug maybe i can have a look later today/tomorrow if noone beats me to it?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: bug #1606835
<ubot5> bug 1606835 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "qmluitests: test_quicklist_positioning fails with Qt 5.6.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606835
<Mirv> oh right there were others
<Mirv> updated
<om26er> mzanetti, Hello
<mzanetti> om26er, hi
<om26er> mzanetti, mind taking a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/add_object_name_for_setup_wizard/+merge/300380
<om26er> we need to land that for some testing needs in ubuntu-system-tests, it just adds object names
<Mirv> Saviq: is dandrada around or vac?
<Mirv> Saviq: or can you help with validating silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 (the relative mouse events part)
<Saviq> Mirv, he'll be around soon (timezone)
<Mirv> yeah I was thinking timezone but then thinking Brazil should be up already :)
<Saviq> Mirv, http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/brazil/joinville almost ;)
<Mirv> dandrader: hey! could you test the relative mouse events part of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 on vivid and report on the ticket?
<Mirv> dandrader: and if you have ideas for the test plan feel free to improve
<dandrader> Mirv, ok
<dandrader> Mirv, from qt's perspective, it's about hover events carrying timestamps
<Mirv> dandrader: yeah, the QA would just like to know what to look for and regression potential
<tsdgeos> Mirv: something is weird with those type error failures
<tsdgeos> it fails when doing
<tsdgeos> tile.mapToItem(spreadView)
<tsdgeos> with tile being TransformedSpreadDelegate_QMLTYPE_40_QML_54(0x560f74f440a0, "spreadDelegate_32")
<tsdgeos> and spreadView QQuickFlickable_QML_50(0x560f721a7de0, "spreadView")
<tsdgeos> it "should work"
 * Saviq wonders if Popescu uses yakkety proposed, he mentioned this error in a bug
<Saviq> in bug #1606501
<ubot5> bug 1606501 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "initial app surface size wrong" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606501
<Saviq> mterry, FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/no-test-powerpc/+merge/301271 but also bug #1606501
<ubot5> bug 1606501 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "initial app surface size wrong" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606501
<Saviq> noo
<Saviq> bug #1606835
<ubot5> bug 1606835 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "qmluitests fails with Qt 5.6.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606835
<Saviq> so even when we "fix" uss/powerpc, we'll be fooked
<Saviq> and mapToItem failing isn't even funny
<mterry> Saviq, this seems like a case where we back out 5.6 and let them fix their mess without blocking all of ubuntu
<Saviq> mterry, tell that to Mirv...
<Mirv> qmluitests was supposed to be fine for 5.6 :(
<mterry> Mirv, we in unity8/ubuntu-system-settings/maliit-framework are hitting some real test problems with qt5.6, is that widespread or isolated to these three?
<Mirv> anyway, Kubuntu are already doing their uploads to yakkety since they've been holding off their cycle work until 5.6 is in
<Mirv> mterry: it seems isolated to those three, although likely Qt on powerpc is not perfect (and never supported by upstream in the first place)
<Mirv> mterry: Debian doesn't have packages they'd have problems with it since they've carried Qt 5.6 since June
<mterry> Mirv, qmluitests isn't a powerpc issue, but sure, the other two are
<mterry> Mirv, got it
<Mirv> right, the build phase only knows of unit tests
<mterry> Mirv, but presumably we've also ran qt5.6  :)
<mterry> and not come up with problems?
<Mirv> mterry: yeah, I've run it on yakkety Unity 8 + Plasma + LxQT desktop and on xenial phone.
<mterry> Mirv, OK.  Seems to be just a lot of problems in our immediate space.  We'll work around it
<mterry> Saviq, I do like the amd64 re-enabling in that MP...
<mterry> arm64 rather
<mterry> Keep getting those confused
<Mirv> mterry: yes, I wouldn't care about powerpc much (unliked s390x which got fixed before upload), but I would have blocked on qmluitests had I known there is trouble - albert checked it in May/June and it was fine back then but this is possibly due to changes in bug fix release 5.6.1
<Saviq> mterry, yeah let's see how that works, I had a look at the bug and it said fixed, so...
<mterry> Saviq, I see you added to silo, cool
<Saviq> except that won't help with britney on yakkety :/
<Mirv> inevitable Qt upgrades will happen in development Ubuntu versions from now on too, (Qt 5.7 in yakkety+1) unless we start to make noise about wanting to stay in the upstream's LTS (5.6). other Qt users however expect 5.7, 5.8...
<tsdgeos> Mirv: nice that you don't see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1582144 anymore :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582144 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 scopes possible to get vertically squeezed with Qt 5.6" [High,Incomplete]
<mterry> Mirv, yeah I expect Qt upgrades, just seemed like the problems were more widespread than they were (lots clustered in our stuff)
<mterry> Saviq, yeah :-/
<Mirv> mterry: yeah it'd help if we would have time (other than me) to test new releases, I've been filing bugs and offering PPA since March
<Mirv> and not that I'd have too much time in general either
<tsdgeos> Mirv: we will get Qt 5.6 only in yakkety right? not on vivid overlay
<Mirv> tsdgeos: in yakkety, and xenial overlay as soon as everyone agrees. we should be switching to xenial soon anyway.
<tsdgeos> SOON (TM)
<tsdgeos> :d
<tsdgeos> Half Life 3 confirmed!
<Mirv> tsdgeos: or at least I've understood 5.6 is wanted by "everyone"
<tsdgeos> SCNR
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and it's upstream LTS so it makes sense to combine with our LTS
<tsdgeos> total sense
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'd mostly like zsombor back and look at UITK + Qt 5.6. but that's a couple of weeks. and obviously Unity 8 will need these qmluitests fixed.
<tsdgeos> on it
<dandrader> Mirv, added a comment to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 . Thanks!
<tsdgeos> ok, first problem found
<tsdgeos> seems mapToItem now requires the 3 arguments
<tsdgeos> not only item
<tsdgeos> luckily we were only [ab]using it in 1 place
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> ah
<tsdgeos> it's just that the guy that added the check may have added a warning
<tsdgeos> would have been much easier to undersatnd
<mzanetti> what issue is this?
<Saviq> tests failing in Qt 5.6.1
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> and for good reason
<mzanetti> weird thing is, I've fixed for sure like 5 occurances of that mapToItem argument in the last year
<mzanetti> (after making that very same mistake quite ofter before that time)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: great
<mzanetti> whenever I debug thigns it seems to totally not work, but still strange that things don't break more because of wrong usage of this
<tsdgeos> Mirv: now i'll tackle the other, but that other one may "just" be that we have unstable tests
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the other did happen on both amd64 and i386 so at least fairly often
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: will you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/mapToItem3Args/+merge/301283 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ack
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, in order to test it I'd require Qt 5.6, no?
<tsdgeos> kind of D:
<tsdgeos> or you can just say "ok it works now"
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> "ok it still works"
<mzanetti> yeah, I know what you mean
<tsdgeos> and read the code of mapToItem
<tsdgeos> where it checks for args to be 3 or 5
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: actually give me a minute, there's a wrong mapFromItem call too that i'll add to the branch
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> ok. now I need to actually test it on my device
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/mapToItem3Args/+merge/301283 should fix the two test failures, is it easy for you to add to that auto testing or we need to land it?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it is easy for me to push to yakkety and update your trunk manually, if that's what you're asking
<Mirv> tsdgeos: similar to what I did when landing the floor include fix
<tsdgeos> yes/no i mean if you can test it without our trunk being changed
<Mirv> tsdgeos: no, I can't test it easily. and I guess the change should be #ifdef for < 5.6 ?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: no
<mzanetti> mterry, hey ho. running your branch still and rebooted for the first time. seems you broke the SIM PIN entry
<mterry> mzanetti, ah crud.  I thought I kept Lockscreen compatibility
<mterry> mzanetti, will look into that, thanks
<mzanetti> mterry, I looked at the diff, didn't seem you removed it
<mzanetti> mterry, but maybe some wiring died
<Saviq> mterry, grrrrrr https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-077/+sourcepub/6755846/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> wtf, I tried it on a porter box and it does the right hting
<mterry> Saviq, huh...
<mterry> Saviq, and your change was small -- the support already seemed there?  (unless we've been running tests in arm64 unbeknownst to us?)
<mterry> which wouldn't surprise me, if we've been working there for a while
<Saviq> mterry, easy to check
<Saviq> hah it was testing on arm64 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274491605/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-arm64.ubuntu-system-settings_0.4+16.10.20160722.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> *but* I tried on a porter box and it did the right thing!
<Saviq> the previous version didn't test, though https://launchpadlibrarian.net/271833732/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-arm64.ubuntu-system-settings_0.4+16.10.20160708-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> wth
<mterry> :-/
<mterry> Saviq, check phases of the moon
<Saviq> mterry, I added some debug prints to debian/rules, let's see...
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, Hi!
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Hey
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, whats the recommended way to install libertine on desktop ? and which tech should be used container or chroot ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: apt-get install libertine
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: And LXC for sure
<bregma> om26er, trust the tools to choose the right default
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Yes, also what bregma says.  Don't specify the container type and let it choose it for you.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, what would an example to create a container look like ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: If using the cli, 'libertine-container-manager create -i test -n "Test"'  Of course, you can call -i and -n whatever you want.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: If you use the UI, well, it's just clicking the right things:)
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Also, the manpage and help is your friend:wink:
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, ok, seems to have failed for me :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/21161321/
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Hrmm, lxc issue.  This is the pertinent line:
<ChrisTownsend> lxc 20160727215736.439 ERROR    lxc_utils - utils.c:safe_mount:1692 - Invalid argument - Failed to mount /sys/kernel/debug onto /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/lxc/sys/kernel/debug
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Are you using yakkety or xenial?
<om26er> we need lxc guys in this channel
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, that's yakkety
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: They hang out in #lxcontainers
<om26er> Need ubuntu specific channel as well :)
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, shall I just try in a VM and see how it works out of the box in 16.04.1 ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: It's working for me on my Yakkety system.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: I guess you can try in a VM.  I've never tried it, so I'm not sure what your experience will be like.
<mterry> mzanetti, you said sim unlock screen didn't work for you?  it seems to be working for me using phonesim with silo 23 (which granted has more than just greeter-no-lockscreen in it...  maybe that branch broke something that another branch fixed...)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-28
<syeh> Hi, does any one here know the MESA configure options Canonical uses to build the binaries?
<om26er_> mzanetti, ping
<om26er> re: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/add_object_name_for_setup_wizard/+merge/300380
<om26er> mind taking another look :)
<mterry> Ugh, why can't cmake find Qt5CoreConfig.cmake
<larryprice> mterry, that happened to me yeterday... i believe it was fixed by removing CMakeLists.txt.user
<larryprice> but that could have also been coincidence
<mterry> larryprice, hrm, I don't have one of those
<mterry> larryprice, I've worked around it for now by using a different checkout...
<mterry> Which must have the location cached
<larryprice> of course - some level of cleaning my build area fixed it
<mterry> josharenson, "loginListm.showError" in WideView looks like a typo
<josharenson> mterry: I'd hope so.. I'll fix it in an actual minute
<josharenson> mterry: pushed
<mterry> mzanetti, did you ever get around to retrying greeter-no-lockscreen with a sim pin?
<mterry> locked that is
<mterry> josharenson, your session chooser branch is linked to bug 1512470 -- is that right?
<ubot5> bug 1512470 in QtMir "QQuickView::showFullScreen doesn't work sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512470
<josharenson> mterry: that bug is so old... it used to matter but I think its not an issue any more (I remember fixing it w/ gerry in Austin)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-29
<berz3rk123123> Hey there guys
<berz3rk123123> just wondering if I can use unity 8 with proprietary nvidia drivers yet :)?
<berz3rk123123> if not, can I use nivou?
<berz3rk123123> whats your experience with unity 8 like, what are your biggest issues?
<dandrader> tedg, how easy and efficient is to have API in ubuntu-app-launch to get an Application given a PID?
<tedg> dandrader: Not hard, I think I even have a branch for it :-)
<dandrader> tedg, that would enable us to remove some ugliness from content-hub code
<tedg> dandrader: Basically you just need to get the apparmor profile.
<dandrader> berz3rk123123, that's a Mir issue. better ask on #ubuntu-mir
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-31
<vBulletinH> guys anyone know hacking vbulletin ?
